# Rio Olympics 2016: Team China News and Images



## TaiShang

*Team China *related news and images. Medal tally and Chinese tech used during the Olympics.







Lei Sheng has been selected as China's team flag bearer in the Rio Olympic Games. Lei's selection breaks the pattern of this honor going to basketball players for the past 32 years.

Born in 1984, Lei became an Olypic champion foil fencer in 2012 at the London Games. He is the first Olympic champion to be chosen as flag bearer. Before the Rio Olympic Games, he was also the flag bearer at the Incheon Asian Games. This is Lei's third Olympic journey.

@AndrewJin , @cirr , @Sinopakfriend , @terranMarine , @Jlaw _at al_.

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese Vice Premier Liu visits Olympic delegation*
(Xinhua) 13:18, August 05, 2016



　　

Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong(2nd R), Chinese president Xi Jinping's special envoy, hugs members of Chinese gymnastics team during her visit to Chinese Olympic delegation in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug. 4, 2016. Liu Yandong visited Chinese Olympic delegation here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Han Yan)

RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 4 -- Chinese Vice Premier Liu Yandong Thursday called on the country's athletes to spread the Olympic spirit of unity, friendship and progress at the upcoming Rio Olympic Games.

Liu, who was invited to attend Friday's opening ceremony at the Maracana Stadium as the envoy of Chinese President Xi Jinping, visited the Athletes Village and talked to a group of Chinese athletes and coaches Thursday afternoon.

"The Chinese leadership has always attached great importance to sports. Today I came here to bring to you the sincere greetings and best wishes from President Xi Jinping," said Liu.

With a squad of 416 athletes, China's representation in Brazil is the country's largest ever for an overseas Olympics, and 302 of them are taking part in the event for the first time.

Liu hailed the Olympic Games as the largest and most influential sporting event in the world as well as a platform for communications and exchanges.

"I hope that you can plant the seeds of friendship and become Chinese people's ambassadors while delivering your best level," she said.

Spearhead by 35 Olympic champions, the Chinese team are expected to win gold medals in table tennis, badminton, shooting, gymnastics, diving and weightlifting, the six sports in which they have long dominiated.





Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong, Chinese president Xi Jinping's special envoy, poses for photos with members of Chinese Olympic delegation in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug. 4, 2016. Liu Yandong visited Chinese Olympic delegation here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Han Yan)





Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong(C), Chinese president Xi Jinping's special envoy, poses for photos with members of Chinese Olympic gymnastics team in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug. 4, 2016. Liu Yandong visited Chinese Olympic delegation here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Han Yan)






Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong(R), Chinese president Xi Jinping's special envoy, delivers a speech during her visit to Chinese Olympic delegation in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug. 4, 2016. Liu Yandong visited Chinese Olympic delegation here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Han Yan)

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese weightlifters eye at least 5 golds in Rio*
Xinhua, August 5, 2016



 Yang Zhe of China.

Chinese weightlifters are bidding to break their record of gold medals won at an overseas Olympic Games.

Spearheaded by defending Olympic and three-time world champion Lv Xiaojun (men's 77kg) and Beijing Olympics champion Long Qingquan (men's 56kg), the Chinese squad of six men and four women will feature in 10 separate categories in an attempt to better their haul of five gold and two silver medals in London 2012.

"Chinese lifters have improved over the last four years, but our opponents are stronger as well," said Wang Guoxin, the head coach of the women's team after their first training session in Rio on Thursday.

"Our goal is to win at least five golds here and we expect to clinch seven golds in total," said team leader Zhou Jinqiang.

China has won the most medals in weightlifting at every Olympic Games since Sydney 2000. They claimed eight titles in weightlifting at the Beijing 2008 Games.

Li Yajun, the women's 53kg world champion, will be tested by London Olympics silver medalist Hus Shu Ching of Chinese Taipei and world No. 4 Hidilyn Diaz of the Philippines who is competing in her third Olympic Games.

Men's 105kg medal hopeful Yang Zhe is out to prove Chinese weightlifters' competitiveness in heavyweight categories by taking on world champion Alexandr Zaichikov of Kazakhstan.

"Yes, I have waited for this moment for my whole life. I'm very proud to be standing on the platform of the Olympics," said Yang.

The men's 56kg division promises a strong battle between Long Qingquan and three-time world champion Om Yun-chol of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, while world record holder Chen Lijun of China will face London 2012 silver medallist Oscar Albeiro Figueroa Mosquera in the men's 62kg category.

"Eight years ago in Beijing, I was just a boy. Now, I've become a father. I hope someday my son will be very proud of me," said Long.

Fifteen gold medals are on offer in the Rio Olympics weightlifting tournament at Riocentro 2, which begins with the women's 48kg on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*Sun Yang takes training session in Rio*





Chinese star swimmer Sun Yang practices during a training session at the Olympic Aquatics Stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 4, 2016. [Photo by Sheng Jiapeng/ Chinanews.com]




Chinese star swimmer Sun Yang practices during a training session at the Olympic Aquatics Stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 4, 2016. [Photo by Sheng Jiapeng/ Chinanews.com]





Chinese star swimmer Sun Yang practices during a training session at the Olympic Aquatics Stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 4, 2016. [Photo by Sheng Jiapeng/ Chinanews.com]




Chinese star swimmer Sun Yang practices during a training session at the Olympic Aquatics Stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 4, 2016. [Photo by Sheng Jiapeng/ Chinanews.com]




Chinese star swimmer Sun Yang practices during a training session at the Olympic Aquatics Stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 4, 2016. [Photo by Sheng Jiapeng/ Chinanews.com]

@waz , @Hu Songshan , why is my thread not available publicly? Why is the reason for moderation?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Team China in Rio*





*
For those in mainland China, you can watch all the games online (live) + three official national sport channels for free at http://2016.cctv.com/live/
5700 hours in total !!!






*
@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @Mista et al


*Crazy volleyball fans wished best luck to Chinese girls on the departure day





Rio's Chinese community welcomed Chinese swimming team








Busy preparation in Rio













Only a couple of hours before the opening ceremony, 
I just hope everything is going well, and best wishes to all the participants!*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Flag rising ceremony at athletes' village *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

http://www.olympic.cn/zt/Rio2016/















*Chinese Vice Premier Liu visits Olympic delegation in Rio*
Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong, Chinese president Xi Jinping's special envoy, poses for photos with members of Chinese Olympic delegation in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug. 4, 2016. Liu Yandong visited Chinese Olympic delegation here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Han Yan)






Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong(C), Chinese president Xi Jinping's special envoy, poses for photos with members of Chinese Olympic gymnastics team in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug. 4, 2016. Liu Yandong visited Chinese Olympic delegation here on Thursday. (Xinhua/Han Yan)





RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 4,2016 - Chinese vice premier Liu Yandong(L) shakes hands with International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Thomas Bach(C) during a welcoming banquet in Rio de Janerio, Brazil, Aug. 4, 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xunzi

Good to see our athletes safely arrived and enjoy the game. I be sure to watch the swimming event. We expect to surprise alot of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

GO GO GO GO

AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

40 GOLD PLUS PLEASE!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Parul

Best of luck to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Team China *related news and images. Medal tally and Chinese tech used during the Olympics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lei Sheng has been selected as China's team flag bearer in the Rio Olympic Games. Lei's selection breaks the pattern of this honor going to basketball players for the past 32 years.
> 
> Born in 1984, Lei became an Olypic champion foil fencer in 2012 at the London Games. He is the first Olympic champion to be chosen as flag bearer. Before the Rio Olympic Games, he was also the flag bearer at the Incheon Asian Games. This is Lei's third Olympic journey.
> 
> @AndrewJin , @cirr , @Sinopakfriend , @terranMarine , @Jlaw _at al_.



why not Ning Zetao as flag bearer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

Jlaw said:


> why not Ning Zetao as flag bearer?



cuz swimming session starts at day 1?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Begin in one minute *
Live from http://2016.cctv.com/live/ (mainland China)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Speeder 2 said:


> cuz swimming session starts at day 1?


They were not in the stadium now...
Busy preparing, many swimmers are now preparing, not just Chinese teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Oldman1

AndrewJin said:


> They were not in the stadium now...
> Busy preparing, many swimmers are now preparing, not just Chinese teams.



Wish you luck. I'm watching the swimming team.


----------



## AndrewJin

Oldman1 said:


> Wish you luck. I'm watching the swimming team.


Thanks.
Wish luck to all swimmers, hope a couple of new records in the pool can be made

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Team China enters!*
*




*


*Chinese Olympic Delegation parade into Maracana Stadium during the opening ceremony of the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Aug. 5, 2016. (Xinhua/Qi Heng)*




*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Opening ceremony has smoothly and safely finished...
*Now, let's wait for tonight (Beijing time)
China's shooting team and swimming team

CCTV is now 24 hours live from Rio*
*CCTV1, CCTV5, CCTV5+ *
*And every single game will be live on http://2016.cctv.com/live/*
_Outside mainland China, VPN or other bypassing method is required._


This Brazilian girl speaks better mandarin than @AndrewJin 




_






_


@Yizhi @Shotgunner51 @TaiShang @Stranagor @cirr @Keel @Jlaw @Place Of Space @FairAndUnbiased @zeronet @Raphael @sweetgrape @Edison Chen @Chinese Bamboo @Chinese-Dragon @cnleio @+4vsgorillas-Apebane @onebyone @yusheng @Kyle Sun @dy1022 @Beast @YoucanYouup @terranMarine @ahojunk @kuge@Economic superpower @Beidou2020 @cirr @JSCh @jkroo @Pangu @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @onebyone @kankan326 @badguy2000 @TianyaTaiwan @ahtan_china @ChineseTiger1986 @powastick @empirefighter @hexagonsnow @xuxu1457 @sword1947 @tranquilium@55100864 @Sommer @HongWu002 @Speeder 2 @Dungeness @utp45 @StarCraft_ZT2 @Martian2 @Jguo @Arryn @rott @TheTruth @Dungeness @immortalsoul @beijingwalker @xunzi @Obambam @ahtan_china @bolo @bobsm @Abacin @Tom99 @Genesis @GS Zhou @djsjs @Daniel808 @Nan Yang @70U63 ]@CAPRICORN-88 @XiaoYaoZi @Hu Songshan @theniubt @LTE-TDD @faithfulguy @Brainsucker @Mista @Sinopakfriend @grey boy 2 et al

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

The most colourful opening ceremony ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> The most colourful opening ceremony ever.


Love this stadium
Contrary to western mainstream media's presstitutional report, this ceremony, though controversial, is way better than the boring London 2012.





*And how did they manage to find a Brazilian 
who speaks better Mandarin than 90% Chinese?!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Which sport you love mostly, bro? You can only choose one. My favorite is woman volleyall and swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> This Brazilian girl speaks better mandarin than @AndrewJin


.





AndrewJin said:


> *And how did they manage to find a Brazilian
> who speaks better Mandarin than 90% Chinese?!*


.
@AndrewJin 

Not only can she speak better Mandarin than you, most likely she is also better looking than you! 

Sorry bro, couldn't resist having a go at you!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> Love this stadium
> Contrary to western mainstream media's presstitutional report, this ceremony, though controversial, is way better than the boring London 2012.
> View attachment 323627
> 
> 
> *And how did they manage to find a Brazilian
> who speaks better Mandarin than 90% Chinese?!*
> View attachment 323625



Rio opening ceremony was way better than London. London was boring.

Rio was most colourful opening ceremony.

Beijing opening ceremony still the greatest ever, still nothing comes close to the 'wow' factor of Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Place Of Space said:


> Which sport you love mostly, bro? You can only choose one. My favorite is woman volleyall and swimming.



4 x 100 meter relay running.

**

*Lei Sheng leads China into Rio opening ceremony*
Xinhua, August 6, 2016

The Chinese delegation, led by flag bearer Lei Sheng, marched into the Maracana Stadium in the Rio Olympic Games opening ceremony on Friday.




The Chinese delegation, led by flag bearer Lei Sheng, marches into the Maracana Stadium in the Rio Olympic Games opening ceremony on Friday. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese athletes marched into the iconic stadium in their usual red and yellow outfits, the colors representing the national flag. The 2008 Summer Olympics and 2020 Winter Games host sent its largest delegation to an overseas Olympic Games with 711 members.

The delegation's 416 athletes, including 35 returning Olympic champions, will compete in 210 events over 26 sports at the Games that ends on Aug. 21.

The 32-year-old Leng, who won the foil individual title at London 2012, China's first ever Olympic gold medal in this event, broke the country's tradition of naming basketball player as flag bearer at the Summer Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> @AndrewJin
> 
> Not only can she speak better Mandarin than you, most likely she is also better looking than you!
> 
> Sorry bro, couldn't resist having a go at you!



I am handsome!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> Rio opening ceremony was way better than London. London was boring.
> 
> Rio was most colourful opening ceremony.
> 
> Beijing opening ceremony still the greatest ever, still nothing comes close to the 'wow' factor of Beijing.


I was a little bored about the local dancing part.
The rest was quite good, I very enjoyed it.

*Now live
Women's air rifle 10m
Rio's first first gold medal will be soon announced *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Moved as per Chinese posters requests.
I believe China achieved a silver and bronze in the 10m air rifle shooting?
Come on guys. post the updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*What a day for Asia!





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Tan Ruyin 40 Yard Goal *
*China vs South Africa*






@TaiShang @ahojunk @Jlaw @anant_s @Bussard Ramjet @dy1022 


*"Steel Roses" beat South Africa 2-0 in Olympic women's football tournament*

Chinese women's football team defeated South Africa 2-0 on Saturday in their second game at the Rio Olympics.

South Africa almost scored in the first minute, but Jermaine Seoposenwe's shot in the penalty box was denied by Chinese goalkeeper Zhao Lina.

The Africans went close to scoring again as Janine Van Wyk hit the crossbar after a free kick in the 43rd minute.

The "Steel Roses", who returned to the Olympics after an eight-year hiatus, broke the deadlock before halftime when Gu Yasha fired home from close range.

Tan Ruyin sealed the victory for China through a lob shot from 40 meters away in the 87th minute. 

Gu is the only one who ever played in the Beijing Olympics on the current Chinese squad.

"I was too young eight years ago, but now as a veteran I hope to bring our team victories again and again," Gu told Xinhua.

"We haven't entered the quarter-final stage yet, so we should take each game as the last game and do our best," she added. 

When asked about their final group match against Sweden on August 9, China coach Bruno Bini said: "If I tell you this I will have to tell you our formation. This I cannot tell you. Please give us some time to enjoy this moment tonight."

Bini was very excited about Tan's incredible lob shot.

"If this goal was scored by Lionel Messi it would be played for at least a week all over the world. But if it's a Chinese girl it will only be played in China for a shorter time. This is the difference between men's and women's football," said the 61-year-old Frenchman.










*-----------------------------------------------*

*Zheng shocks Radwanska*

*



*

China's Zheng Saisai stunned fourth seed Agnieszka Radwanska at the Olympics on Saturday, carving out a 6-4, 7-5 win as the Polish star paid a heavy price for a marathon 55-hour trip to reach Rio.

Zheng, the world No 63, made the most of a lacklustre performance from Radwanska who had to cross the Atlantic Ocean twice, racking up 14 000km and only arrving in Brazil on Wednesday night.

Radwanska had been playing at the Montreal WTA tournament last week but was stranded in the Canadian city when her connecting flight to Miami was cancelled due to a mechanical failure.

She flew to New York but was unable to make it to Florida due to adverse weather conditions, so jetted to Lisbon before flying to Rio.

"I spent three days in an airport so that was not the best preparation. I could have used more practice," said former Wimbledon runner-up Radwanska.

"I just didn't have enough time."

Zheng's win was the second top victory of the day for China after national number one Zhang Shuai saved three match points to beat Swiss 12th seed Timea Bacsinszky 6-7 (4/7), 6-4, 7-6 (9/7).

Zhang next faces either Germany's Laura Siegemund or Bulgaria's Tsvetana Pironkova, while compatriot Zheng takes on Russia's Darya Kasatkina.

Zheng, the world No 63, said she realised that Radwanska had been struggling.

"She didn't play her best tennis. I know she arrived late so I am really lucky," said Zheng who had her own dramas in Montreal.

She lost in the first round in Canada and accused the tournament of being "unprofessional" after a blunder with the stringing of her racquets.

"I was really relaxed today with the happiness of playing for my country," Zheng added.

For world No 51 Zhang, 2016 has proved to be an encouraging year on tour.

Her run to the Australian Open quarterfinals ended a depressing run of 14 first round exits at the Grand Slams, a record stretching back to the 2008 US Open.

"It was a tough match. She had three match points, it's a big win," said Zhang.

"Point by point is just 20 seconds so I didn't try to think too much but I just thought I don't want to go home so early. I like Rio, I want to stay here."

Veteran Peng Shuai was unable to make it three wins for China when she lost a 6-4, 6-7 (5/7), 6-3 to Britain's Heather Watson.

The British player tackles Ukrainian 15th seed Elina Svitolina for a place in the third round.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*China gets one silver, three bronze medals on day 1*

The first medal events have taken place on the first day of the Rio Olympics. And China has already bagged four medals so far - silver and bronze in the women's 10-meter air rifle, bronze in the men's 10-meter air pistol, and bronze in the women's individual epee.

In day one of the sports here in Rio, 12 gold medals on offer in total. The very first went to Virginia Thrasher of the United States, a real surprise. Elsewhere we have the first world record also broken. Great Britain's Adam Peaty won that record in the 100 metres breaststroke. Elsewhere there have been problems with organisation and security lots more to come.










*Medal Tally after Day 1









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> *China gets one silver, three bronze medals on day 1*
> 
> The first medal events have taken place on the first day of the Rio Olympics. And China has already bagged four medals so far - silver and bronze in the women's 10-meter air rifle, bronze in the men's 10-meter air pistol, and bronze in the women's individual epee.
> 
> In day one of the sports here in Rio, 12 gold medals on offer in total. The very first went to Virginia Thrasher of the United States, a real surprise. Elsewhere we have the first world record also broken. Great Britain's Adam Peaty won that record in the 100 metres breaststroke. Elsewhere there have been problems with organisation and security lots more to come.
> 
> View attachment 323985
> View attachment 323984
> 
> 
> 
> *Medal Tally after Day 1
> 
> View attachment 323983
> 
> 
> View attachment 323986
> *



I have never understood why Lei Sheng was made the flag bearer. He has only won one Olympic Gold, and he is losing right now in the round of 32. 

China is indeed having a tough outing till now. 10 m women's air rifle, and 400m Swimming should have gone to China.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I have never understood why Lei Sheng was made the flag bearer. He has only won one Olympic Gold, and he is losing right now in the round of 32.
> 
> China is indeed having a tough outing till now. 10 m women's air rifle, and 400m Swimming should have gone to China.


There is no such thing as should...
It's sport, everything happens.
Enjoy it, no need to cry about it.

What do you mean he only won one?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> There is no such thing as should...
> It's sport, everything happens.
> Enjoy it, no need to cry about it.
> 
> What do you mean he only won one?



The flag bearer of USA Michel Phelps has won some 18 Gold Medals. 

Even in China there are multiple atheletes with multiple Golds. You could have selected Wu Minxia, with four Golds. 

Anyways Lei Sheng loses, and his journey ends. 

China's having a tough time. In london China won the first gold of the olympics!


----------



## ahojunk

Yay!. Australia is doing well.

We are a sporting nation that keeps punching above our weight!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The flag bearer of USA Michel Phelps has won some 18 Gold Medals.
> 
> Even in China there are multiple atheletes with multiple Golds. You could have selected Wu Minxia, with four Golds.
> 
> Anyways Lei Sheng loses, and his journey ends.
> 
> China's having a tough time. In london China won the first gold of the olympics!


Hey, you are being dramatic here.
It's sport, not sure you like sport or not, you lose and win.....

Choose some less known sport game why not?
After some little achievement in archery years ago, we even have archery clubs everywhere in shopping centre....Same effect with curling.....in NE China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The flag bearer of USA Michel Phelps has won some 18 Gold Medals.
> 
> Even in China there are multiple atheletes with multiple Golds. You could have selected Wu Minxia, with four Golds.
> 
> Anyways Lei Sheng loses, and his journey ends.
> 
> China's having a tough time. In london China won the first gold of the olympics!



Yes its going badly but things will turn around. You win some and you lose some.

Its hard to be playing at the top of the medals table and competing against the best athletes of the largest and richest nations.

Just you watch. How many gold do you think China will get by the end?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Yes its going badly but things will turn around. You win some and you lose some.
> 
> Its hard to be playing at the top of the medals table and competing against the best athletes of the largest and richest nations.
> 
> Just you watch. How many gold do you think China will get by the end?


China gets more or less than last one in London, not really important.
Most important thing, audience at home enjoy the games, every game is live online.
To enjoy the game, u get to learn the rules, quite possibly you feel love in it and start to try....
That's the logics behind the new archery clubs here in Wuhan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

AndrewJin said:


> China gets more or less than last one in London, not really important.
> Most important thing, audience at home enjoy the games, every game is live online.
> To enjoy the game, u get to learn the rules, quite possibly you feel love in it and start to try....
> That's the logics behind the new archery clubs here in Wuhan.....



Bro, its equally important to win big, in proportion to Chinese standing in the world.

Its not acceptable for China to do poorly here, there is no backing down and taking anything less than second in gold and total medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Bro, its equally important to win big, in proportion to Chinese standing in the world.
> 
> Its not acceptable for China to do poorly here, there is no backing down and taking anything less than second in gold and total medals.


You are being equally dramatic here....
How is Du Li's one less successful shot related to China's big face problem?
Nothing drama now, it was not 1980s, has to politicise everything like how the Russia and US were biting against each other on everything.

If really wanna big wins, import Africans.
No way will we do that！
袋输地区哪一村？

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Bro, its equally important to win big, in proportion to Chinese standing in the world.
> 
> Its not acceptable for China to do poorly here, there is no backing down and taking anything less than second in gold and total medals.



Correct! This is what people around the world are looking at:
https://defence.pk/threads/2016-olympics-day-1-10-countries-win-gold-medals.443036/


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

AndrewJin said:


> You are being equally dramatic here....
> How is Du Li's one less successful shot related to China's big face problem?
> Nothing drama now, it was not 1980s, has to politicise everything like how the Russia and US were biting against each other on everything.
> 
> If really wanna big wins, import Africans.
> No way will we do that！
> 袋输地区哪一村？



China can do well without Africans, just not in track and field. 

The olympics is often a reflection of a nations strength and standing. Im sure China will stay no.2 here but anything less is out of the question.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> Correct! This is what people around the world are looking at:
> https://defence.pk/threads/2016-olympics-day-1-10-countries-win-gold-medals.443036/



Its just day one you clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> China can do well without Africans, just not in track and field.
> 
> The olympics is often a reflection of a nations strength and standing. Im sure China will stay no.2 here but anything less is out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just day one you clown.



Look at the lack of Africans in the gold medal winners. Just backing up your claim. Maybe you need some white people.


----------



## Tea addict

First gold for China. Congratulations. 
http://m.jamaicaobserver.com/news/-ReadySetRio--Zhang-wins-China-s-first-gold-in-Rio-shooting
RIO DE JANEIRO, Brazil (AFP) – Zhang Mengxue got China off the gold medal mark at the Rio Games on Sunday, the Olympic debutant winning the women's 10m air pistol title.

With an assured display of precision shooting at Deodoro the 25-year-old comfortably held off Russian teenager Vitalina Batsarashkina, with Greece's Anna Korakaki taking bronze.

Zhang grabbed her chance to take the title after her compatriot Guo Wenjun, the champion in 2008 and London 2012, misfired badly in qualifying to miss out on the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> China can do well without Africans, just not in track and field.
> 
> The olympics is often a reflection of a nations strength and standing. Im sure China will stay no.2 here but anything less is out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just day one you clown.


If I were European in US, I would be extremely frustrated to see their team formation.
I agree with you, no need to import people not of our own origin.
For some small and short-time benefits like low-quality labor and sport, but to import disharmony, not a really good idea in the long run.



---------------------------------------------


*China's sixth medal and first gold so far
Zhang Mengxue 
women's 10m air pistol title.*

*10.9!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Look at the lack of Africans in the gold medal winners. Just backing up your claim. Maybe you need some white people.



Yes it great to have a horde of unproductive members of society. Its all worth it because they bring in a few gold in teack and field every few years.

NOT!

Need white people? No, I just need you to get lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Yes it great to have a horde of unproductive members of society. Never mind the strain of section 8 housing and EBT and food stamps and teenage pregnancy. Its all worth it because they bring in a few gold in teack and field every few years.
> 
> NOT!
> 
> Need white people? No, I just need you to get lost.


We need to do everything to prevent what has happened broad.
Several sportsmen and rap singers are not worth it!
https://defence.pk/threads/americas...hat-can-we-learn-and-prevent-in-china.442788/

OK OK, now we should not discuss on such serious problem in this thread.
Now, back to sport alone, stick to the title:
*Team China in Rio 2016: news and updates*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> Moved as per Chinese posters requests.
> I believe China achieved a silver and bronze in the 10m air rifle shooting?
> Come on guys. post the updates.


Thanks bro!
Could you do me another favour?
There is a similar thread here, could you help merge them into one?
https://defence.pk/threads/team-china-in-rio-2016-news-and-updates.442836/
Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> China can do well without Africans, just not in track and field.
> 
> The olympics is often a reflection of a nations strength and standing. Im sure China will stay no.2 here but anything less is out of the question.
> 
> 
> 
> Its just day one you clown.



It's funny how some people get a sense that he is superior due to other people within their country winning a gold. Congrats to the American athletes for doing so well in all the Olympics I have seen, but some American Indian feel that it is him who actually won the medal 



AndrewJin said:


> If I were European in US, I would be extremely frustrated to see their team formation.
> I agree with you, no need to import people not of our own origin.
> For some small and short-time benefits like low-quality labor and sport, but to import inharmony, not a really good idea in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *China's sixth medal and first gold so far
> Zhang Mengxue
> women's 10m air pistol title.*
> 
> *10.9!!!!*
> View attachment 324047
> 
> 
> View attachment 324046
> 
> 
> View attachment 324044
> 
> 
> View attachment 324045
> View attachment 324040



China just need to revamp the way they select and train the athletes. No need to import anyone. Ye Shiwen had injuries and did not fare well. However they did not choose another Chinese swimmer to take her place.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> It's funny how some people get a sense that he is superior due to other people within their country winning a gold. Congrats to the American athletes for doing so well in all the Olympics I have seen, but some American Indian feel that it is him who actually won the medal
> 
> 
> 
> China just need to revamp the way they select and train the athletes. No need to import anyone. Ye Shiwen had injuries and did not fare well. However they did not choose another Chinese swimmer to take her place.



It must be a merit based system.

Competition for places is very important to develop a sport.

Just because someone is a former champion doesn't mean they get automatic preference over another up and coming athlete.

American swimming system is very competitive. If Phelps didn't do well in American Olympic trials, he won't make the American team. He doesn't just get automatic entry because of his past performances.

Phelps could be out of form. 

If Ye Shiwen wasn't in form, then she should not be competing. Another Chinese swimmer could have done well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> It must be a merit based system.
> 
> Competition for places is very important to develop a sport.
> 
> Just because someone is a former champion doesn't mean they get automatic preference over another up and coming athlete.
> 
> American swimming system is very competitive. If Phelps didn't do well in American Olympic trials, he won't make the American team. He doesn't just get automatic entry because of his past performances.
> 
> Phelps could be out of form.
> 
> If Ye Shiwen wasn't in form, then she should not be competing. Another Chinese swimmer could have done well.



That's why I don't like China's current system. Past performance doesn't indicated future win. On a side note, one of the US' volleyball player had to compete with 250 other volleyball athletes for a spot on the team. That's why they are so good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> That's why I don't like China's current system. Past performance doesn't indicated future win. On a side note, one of the US' volleyball player had to compete with 250 other volleyball athletes for a spot on the team. That's why they are so good.



Competition brings the best out of people. If you're guaranteed to qualify regardless of your performances, then you don't try as hard, train as hard, are not motivated.

Only a merit based system where the best athletes are chosen will take China to number 1 in sports.

Sports officials opinion should not matter, it's all about whether an athlete can beat their fellow athletes when it matters, under pressure, in one race.

Athletes lose form all the time. Just because you were great few years ago don't mean you can win now. 

China must tweak its system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

China won 2nd gold medal. Diving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jian-10

China's coaches really messed up the 53kg women's weightlifting. Chinese Lifter Li Yajun was leading after Snatch round, with Taipei second. In the C&J round, Taipei's coaches unexpectedly opens up with a VERY low weight of 112kg, which she made easily, this gave her a total. China's stubborn coaches refuses to open with an equally light weight of 113kg, instead they stick to their original game plan of opening with 123kg. 113kg would've been a warmup weight for Li and she would've been GUARANTEED at least a silver because all other lifters had already finished their lifts.

Li misses the opening 123kg, and then her other 2 lifts and bombs out without a total. Her bombing out gave Taiwan the Gold, but even worst for China, her bombing out, gave Phillipines the Silver and South Korea the Bronze. Korea would've been out of the medals if Li Yajun made any of her lifts.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

jian-10 said:


> China's coaches really messed up the 53kg women's weightlifting. Chinese Lifter Li Yajun was leading after Snatch round, with Taipei second. In the C&J round, Taipei's coaches unexpectedly opens up with a VERY low weight of 112kg, which she made easily, this gave her a total. China's stubborn coaches refuses to open with an equally light weight of 113kg, instead they stick to their original game plan of opening with 123kg. 113kg would've been a warmup weight for Li and she would've been GUARANTEED at least a silver because all other lifters had already finished their lifts.
> 
> Li misses the opening 123kg, and then her other 2 lifts and bombs out without a total. Her bombing out gave Taiwan the Gold, but even worst for China, her bombing out, gave Phillipines the Silver and South Korea the Bronze. Korea would've been out of the medals if Li Yajun made any of her lifts.



That was the stupidest miss of a medal in this olympics. Rather, even the Gold was reserved for her, but they all messed up.


----------



## Economic superpower

jian-10 said:


> China's coaches really messed up the 53kg women's weightlifting. Chinese Lifter Li Yajun was leading after Snatch round, with Taipei second. In the C&J round, Taipei's coaches unexpectedly opens up with a VERY low weight of 112kg, which she made easily, this gave her a total. China's stubborn coaches refuses to open with an equally light weight of 113kg, instead they stick to their original game plan of opening with 123kg. 113kg would've been a warmup weight for Li and she would've been GUARANTEED at least a silver because all other lifters had already finished their lifts.
> 
> Li misses the opening 123kg, and then her other 2 lifts and bombs out without a total. Her bombing out gave Taiwan the Gold, but even worst for China, her bombing out, gave Phillipines the Silver and South Korea the Bronze. Korea would've been out of the medals if Li Yajun made any of her lifts.



China seems to be messing up all the best opportunities to win gold.

I'm having the feeling this could be one of the worst Olympics for China if things go as horribly as it has.

China messed up 4 gold chances on day 1. 
Unreal choking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jian-10

Economic superpower said:


> China seems to be messing up all the best opportunities to win gold.
> 
> I'm having the feeling this could be one of the worst Olympics for China if things go as horribly as it has.
> 
> China messed up 4 gold chances on day 1.
> Unreal choking.



next up is the 56kg mens weightlifting. China is not looking for gold, because the North Korean lifter is the world record holder. Best China can hope for is Silver. My worries is the Men's 77kg and 85kg, both Chinese lifters are good for Gold, but in the last World Championships, they also bombed out in the C&J round. China's coaches should stop being so stubborn and think about opening up at lower weights in the C&J to guarantee a total.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Wu Minxia amazing athlete.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

jian-10 said:


> next up is the 56kg mens weightlifting. China is not looking for gold, because the North Korean lifter is the world record holder. Best China can hope for is Silver. My worries is the Men's 77kg and 85kg, both Chinese lifters are good for Gold, but in the last World Championships, they also bombed out in the C&J round. China's coaches should stop being so stubborn and think about opening up at lower weights in the C&J to guarantee a total.


Chinese coaches are too stubborn. Get with the time. These coaches must go. If you need to bring in foreign coaches, go ahead. i see Australia diving team having Chinese coaches and they won bronze. 



Economic superpower said:


> China seems to be messing up all the best opportunities to win gold.
> 
> I'm having the feeling this could be one of the worst Olympics for China if things go as horribly as it has.
> 
> China messed up 4 gold chances on day 1.
> Unreal choking.



China sucks

in this olympic. Beijing was a fluke. The male athletes are not strong enough to win the best spectator events.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*China's third gold and a new world record in Men's weight-lifting*

Men's 56kg Long Qingquan for China now on top with 3 gold and 8 medals in total

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Chinese coaches are too stubborn. Get with the time. These coaches must go. If you need to bring in foreign coaches, go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> China sucks
> 
> in this olympic. Beijing was a fluke. The male athletes are not strong enough to win the best spectator events.



I think China became too complacent. I don't think they anticipated that other countries will try their best to topple China.

You have to constantly keep improving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> I think China became too complacent. I don't think they anticipated that other countries will try their best to topple China.
> 
> You have to constantly keep improving.


No I don't think so. I think other countries are using more advanced illegal substances that cannot be detected and Chinese athletes are not using.

Plus in Beijing, host countries tend to do better so I don't think China will repeat the medal standings this time.

Also why is China not using younger athletes? We have young athletes competing in swimming like Penny Oleksiak. She is only 16 years old and doing very well for team Canada!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> No I don't think so. I think other countries are using more advanced illegal substances that cannot be detected and Chinese athletes are not using.
> 
> Plus in Beijing, host countries tend to do better so I don't think China will repeat the medal standings this time.



Yes, 2008 was due to host country advantage.

China still got 38 gold in 2012 vs 46 for the US.

China should aim for 40-45 golds at every Olympics.

Overall medals aim for 100-110.

China needs to improve in swimming. Can get a ton of medals in swimming. Athletics is tougher as more countries are competing with a lot of depth in each event.

The day China and US are equal in swimming is when America can be beaten on a consistent basis.

That's why the US is so afraid of China in swimming. Every medal China wins in swimming is a medal denied to the US. It's a zero sum scenario.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Yes, 2008 was due to host country advantage.
> 
> China still got 38 gold in 2012 vs 46 for the US.
> 
> China should aim for 40-45 golds at every Olympics.
> 
> Overall medals aim for 100-110.
> 
> China needs to improve in swimming. Can get a ton of medals in swimming. Athletics is tougher as more countries are competing with a lot of depth in each event.
> 
> The day China and US are equal in swimming is when America can be beaten on a consistent basis.
> 
> That's why the US is so afraid of China in swimming. Every medal China wins in swimming is a medal denied to the US. It's a double effect.



Many of our gold medals were blacked out during the London Olympics.

Since then I realized that the Olympic Games were heavily politicized by the US. Due China's overwhelming advantage in 2008, many rules were changed to specifically prevent the Chinese athletes to obtain the gold medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Many of our gold medals were blacked out during the London Olympics.
> 
> Since then I realized that the Olympic Games were heavily politicized by the US. Due China's overwhelming advantage in 2008, many rules were changed to specifically prevented the Chinese athletes to obtain the gold medals.



Rules are set up to advantage the West.

If the others catchup and start beating the West under those rules, the West changes the rules again.

China must increase its presence in all these sporting bodies to block discriminatory rule changes.

Olympics are basically a political event. All this 'it's about the athletes' are nice pretty words.

It's about showing superiority. Chinese government realises this. That's why they invested heavily in Olympic sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Rules are set up to advantage the West.
> 
> If the others catchup and start beating the West under those rules, the West changes the rules again.
> 
> China must increase its presence in all these sporting bodies to block discriminatory rule changes.
> 
> Olympics are basically a political event. All this 'it's about the athletes' are nice pretty words.
> 
> It's about showing superiority. Chinese government realises this. That's why they invested heavily in Olympic sports.



The Olympic Games were originated the West, and the US is now the King of the West, so it can rig the rules as much as it wants.

They keep pissing off China and Russia in this kind of discriminatory manner, it will be the right time to start a new sport event just like the AIIB.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jian-10

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *China's third gold and a new world record in Men's weight-lifting*
> 
> Long Qingquan for China now on top with 3 gold and 8 medals in total



yeah that was incredible lifting from babyfaced Long, made a new total WR to take the gold away from the heavily favorite DPRK Om Yun Chol. This makes Long Qingquan a 2x Olympic Gold medalist!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-123456

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Many of our gold medals were* blacked out* during the London Olympics.


What does that mean?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

T-123456 said:


> What does that mean?



Our gold medals were denied by the judges for all sort of excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-123456

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our gold medals were denied by the judges for all sort of excuses.


They cant just deny a medal when you have won it.
Can you give an example?


----------



## jian-10

T-123456 said:


> What does that mean?



in the 2008 Beijing Olympics, China absolutely dominated in Weightlifting and Table Tennis, they practically took all the gold medals. After that, the Olympic committee changed the rules to place a limit to the number of athletes that can compete in events. Instead of having top Chinese weightlifters in all the different weight classes, China can only field a certain number.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Our gold medals were denied by the judges for all sort of excuses.



Especially the Men's Gymnastics rings.

That had to be one of the biggest screw jobs in Olympic history.

The Brazilian gold medal winner fell but got higher points. Chen Yibing gave a near perfect performance without falling and got lower points than the Brazilian that fell. Chen Yibing got only silver. He is considered one of the greats on the rings. 

Even some China haters said how did the Brazilian get more points after falling than Chen Yibing. 

Judging events are where the screw usually happens.

Olympics is a political event.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

T-123456 said:


> They cant just deny a medal when you have won it.
> Can you give an example?



Here is an example.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gong_Jinjie

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-123456

jian-10 said:


> in the 2008 Beijing Olympics, China absolutely dominated in Weightlifting and Table Tennis, they practically took all the gold medals. After that, the Olympic committee changed the rules to place a limit to the number of athletes that can compete in events. Instead of having top Chinese weightlifters in all the different weight classes, China can only field a certain number.


Cant you send two weightlifters for every class and the same for table tennis,which would mean gold anyway?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Especially the Men's Gymnastics rings.
> 
> That had to be one of the biggest screw jobs in Olympic history.
> 
> The Brazilian gold medal winner fell but got higher points. Chen Yibing gave a near perfect performance without falling and got lower points than the Brazilian that fell. Chen Yibing got only silver. He is considered one of the greats on the rings.
> 
> Even some China haters said how did the Brazilian get more points after falling than Chen Yibing.
> 
> Judging events are where the screw usually happens.
> 
> Olympics is a political event.



Now, it seems that the only competition that the US cannot rig is the Top500 of the supercomputer list.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jian-10

T-123456 said:


> Cant you send two weightlifters for every class and the same for table tennis,which would mean gold anyway?



no they changed the rules after 2008 to place a limit on the number of weightlifters that can compete from each country. That's why in the 48kg, even though China has a lot of dominant lifters, China did not enter a lifter because of the limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## T-123456

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Here is an example.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gong_Jinjie


"video footage of the race on slow motion",this is bs.
I guess you dont have a strong lobby at the IOC,take a look at Russia and the doping case,Putin made sure that most Russians can compete.



Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> *All Americans and Australian and UK and other western *
> *Anglo Saxon nations Athletes are POWERED by *
> *MARIJUANA as ( Performance Enhancing Narcotic )*.
> 
> _More Factual Proofs below ... ..._
> 
> View attachment 324149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Americans and Australian and UK and other western Anglo Saxon nations Athletes
> are POWERED by MARIJUANA as ( Performance Enhancing Narcotic )*.
> 
> Thus, all *Americans and Australian and UK and other western Anglo Saxon nations *
> medals are tainted by wide spread usage on MARIJUANA as ( Performance Enhancing Narcotic ).
> 
> Why do you think Michael Phelps are so dominant ??
> 
> ***
> 
> MARIJUANA / Cannabis is considered to be in violation of _all three_ main disqualifying Olympic criteria.
> 
> 1) It violates the first (performance enhancement) because of its ability to decrease anxiety and fear,
> and potentially to improve some types of oxygenation and concentration.
> 
> 2) It violates the second (health risk) because it can result in, among other things, "decreased cognitive performance" and "pulmonary toxicity."
> 
> 3) It violates the third (spirit of sport) because of the drug's widespread illegality and conflicts
> with the "role model of athletes in modern society," along with "negative reactions by the public,
> sponsors, and the media."
> 
> *Yet, the Olympic body allow the usage of MARIJUANA*.
> 
> 
> View attachment 324150
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> I thought you know this Jlaw.
> 
> 
> 
> Check this:
> 
> Source_1:
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1720...-weed-drug-testing-at-rio-will-be-easy-on-pot
> 
> Source_2:
> https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/08/05/olympic-athletes-can-now-smoke-weed/
> 
> Source_3:
> http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-08/fyi-why-cannabis-olympic-banned-substances-list
> 
> 
> View attachment 324151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unbelievable Brainwashed by LIES and SPINS and DISHONESTY by the anglo saxon --
> *Chinese Media do NOT report the usage of MARIJUANA on all these western anglo saxon* nations athletes.


Marijuana makes you dumb and lazy(study made by the BBC proved it),you cant win anything using it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Here is an example.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gong_Jinjie



That was another robbery. I saw that and even the coach of China (who is a Westerner) was furious. It was so blatant they don't even try to hide their bias.

It was just shameful. If an athlete wins, they should be rewarded. Not discriminated because of their country or race. These athletes work so hard and sacrifice everything and gets screwed because a judge has a political agenda.

Swimming, track cycling and rowing is where the Anglo-Saxons dominate. They don't want China in those events. It's like Chinese athletes are unwanted guests in those sports.

People don't realise what China is up against due to the world media dominated by the Anglo-Saxons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-123456

jian-10 said:


> no they changed the rules after 2008 to place a limit on the number of weightlifters that can compete from each country. That's why in the 48kg, even though China has a lot of dominant lifters, China did not enter a lifter because of the limit.


What limit,cant you send a lifter to every class?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> That was another robbery. I saw that and even the coach of China (who is a Westerner) was furious. It was so blatant they don't even try to hide their bias.
> 
> It was just shameful. If an athlete wins, they should be rewarded. Not discriminated because of their country or race. These athletes work so hard and sacrifice everything and gets screwed because a judge has a political agenda.
> 
> Swimming, track cycling and rowing is where the Anglo-Saxons dominate. They don't want China in those events. It's like Chinese athletes are unwanted guests in those sports.
> 
> People don't realise what China is up against due to the world media dominated by the Anglo-Saxons.



Yep, the Olympic Games were originally a sacred event, it should be promoted by the sportsmanship, but too bad these guys have literally corrupted it.

But not only a sporting event got tainted, but the glory of the whole western civilization got tarnished.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yep, the Olympic Games were originally a sacred event, it should be promoted by the sportsmanship, but too bad these guys have literally corrupted it.
> 
> But not only a sporting event got tainted, but the glory of the whole western civilization got tarnished.



Olympics have now become a political event masquerading as sports.

Look at the crap they did to Russia. Trying to smear and tarnish Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Olympics have now become a political event masquerading as sports.
> 
> Look at the crap they did to Russia. Trying to smear and tarnish Russia.



Yet they have no valid reason to openly boycott China, but using those little dirty games to deny China's gold medals as many as possible, to make sure that China won't have more gold medals than the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Guys stay optimistic!

I still have complete faith in China. Bad start but things will turn around.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Guys stay optimistic!
> 
> I still have complete faith in China. Bad start but things will turn around.



For now, Russia is the only country that got hurt the most, since nearly half of their athletes got suspended.

When Russia is fed up and decides to boycott the Olympics, then China will also follow the suit.

These two countries need to reach the consensus, and only these two gold medal powerhouse's boycott will have a huge effect to devaluate the Olympics.

The Tokyo 2020 will become even more disgusting. Japan will use this opportunity to promote their fascism and militarism, and I think both China and Russia will start to boycott the Olympics by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For now, Russia is the only country that got hurt the most, since nearly half of their athletes got suspended.
> 
> When Russia is fed up and decides to boycott the Olympics, then China will also follow the suit.
> 
> These two countries need to reach the consensus, and only these two gold medal powerhouse's boycott will have a huge effect to devaluate the Olympics.
> 
> The Tokyo 2020 will become even more disgusting. Japan will use this opportunity to promote their fascism and militarism, and I think both China and Russia will start to boycott the Olympics by 2020.



There should be a another global sporting event to the Olympics.

Like Commonwealth Games but that include countries from every continent.

Invite all countries to come and whoever turns up will compete and it will grow in stature overtime.

Many countries from Africa, Latin America, Asia will send their athletes.

Add new sports.

China can host the first one and make it grand like 2008 to give it importance. Invite global media to cover it.

If China can do something like AIIB, then China/Russia can put on a big global sporting event.

Discrimination in IMF/World Bank voting rights led to creation of AIIB. Discrimination in Olympics could lead to a similar rival sporting event.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

*RUSSIA and CHINA and Pakistan and IRAN and SERBIA and CUBA 

and all other Pro Russia and Pro China nations shall get together 

and form a Totally Brand New Major Sports Events immediately*

  @Economic superpower



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For now, Russia is the only country that got hurt the most, since nearly half of their athletes got suspended.
> 
> When Russia is fed up and decides to boycott the Olympics, then China will also follow the suit.
> 
> These two countries need to reach the consensus, and only these two gold medal powerhouse's boycott will have a huge effect to devaluate the Olympics.
> 
> The Tokyo 2020 will become even more disgusting. Japan will use this opportunity to promote their fascism and militarism, and I think both China and Russia will start to boycott the Olympics by 2020.



  

I think you are onto *Wonderful idea* of forming a Totally Brand New Major Sports Events to
torpedo the western anglo saxon Olympics.

*RUSSIA and CHINA and Pakistan and IRAN and SERBIA and CUBA and all other Pro Russia 
and Pro China nations shall get together and form a Totally Brand New Major Sports Events immediately*.

===

If the western anglo saxon nations Athletes want to attend individually, we will allow them in.
We will turn the table and strenuously test all western anglo saxon nations Athletes
for MARIJUANA and other Narcotics usage.

The western anglo saxon nations Hypocrisy and getting away without any punishments all these time,
it is so unbelievable.

***

*How can they anglo saxon banned RUSSIAN Athletes when they allowed the american 
and australian athletes to use MARIJUANA to physically boost their physical performance*.

On most sports, one does not have to use much brain.
One only has to bear the pains and push through the pain threshold to win.
And Marijuana will make one delusional and forget all those physical pains.

It is *so obvious  Australian and  Americans athletes are 
cheating BIG time and getting away with it * all the time.



What a farce !! and
Many Chinese in power still allow these western anglo saxon nations criminal activities
to happen under their nose unpunished.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nan Yang

If you look at the sports that are dominated by non-western countries, there are only a few events.

Example Ping Pong only have 4 events (Men and women).
Badminton only have 5 events (Men and Women and mix)
Archery only have 4 events
Taekwondo only have 8 events
Diving only have 10 events

In sports where the west dominate like swimming there are 34 events.
Not to mention track and field.

Then they even want to get rid of Ping Pong with some stupid rule.

Worst of all is the stupid sport called Equestrian. A sport only rich developed Western countries can afford.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> *All Americans and Australian and UK and other western *
> *Anglo Saxon nations Athletes are POWERED by *
> *MARIJUANA as ( Performance Enhancing Narcotic )*.
> 
> _More Factual Proofs below ... ..._
> 
> View attachment 324149
> 
> 
> 
> *Are Olympic Athletes Allowed To Smoke Weed?
> Drug Testing At Rio Will Be Easy On Pot Smokers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All Americans and Australian and UK and other western Anglo Saxon nations Athletes
> are POWERED by MARIJUANA as ( Performance Enhancing Narcotic )*.
> 
> Thus, all *Americans and Australian and UK and other western Anglo Saxon nations *
> medals are tainted by wide spread usage on MARIJUANA as ( Performance Enhancing Narcotic ).
> 
> Why do you think Michael Phelps are so dominant ??
> 
> ***
> 
> MARIJUANA / Cannabis is considered to be in violation of _all three_ main disqualifying Olympic criteria.
> 
> 1) It violates the first (performance enhancement) because of its ability to decrease anxiety and fear,
> and potentially to improve some types of oxygenation and concentration.
> 
> 2) It violates the second (health risk) because it can result in, among other things, "decreased cognitive performance" and "pulmonary toxicity."
> 
> 3) It violates the third (spirit of sport) because of the drug's widespread illegality and conflicts
> with the "role model of athletes in modern society," along with "negative reactions by the public,
> sponsors, and the media."
> 
> *Yet, the Olympic body allow the usage of MARIJUANA*.
> 
> 
> View attachment 324150
> 
> 
> ===
> 
> I thought you know this Jlaw.
> 
> 
> 
> Check this:
> 
> Source_1:
> http://www.bustle.com/articles/1720...-weed-drug-testing-at-rio-will-be-easy-on-pot
> 
> Source_2:
> https://www.greenrushdaily.com/2016/08/05/olympic-athletes-can-now-smoke-weed/
> 
> Source_3:
> http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-08/fyi-why-cannabis-olympic-banned-substances-list
> 
> 
> View attachment 324151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is unbelievable Brainwashed by LIES and SPINS and DISHONESTY by the anglo saxon --
> *Chinese Media do NOT report the usage of MARIJUANA on all these western anglo saxon* nations athletes.



To my understanding smoking maryjane doesn't enhance your performance from an athletic competition.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> For now, Russia is the only country that got hurt the most, since nearly half of their athletes got suspended.
> 
> When Russia is fed up and decides to boycott the Olympics, then China will also follow the suit.
> 
> These two countries need to reach the consensus, and only these two gold medal powerhouse's boycott will have a huge effect to devaluate the Olympics.
> 
> The Tokyo 2020 will become even more disgusting. Japan will use this opportunity to promote their fascism and militarism, and I think both China and Russia will start to boycott the Olympics by 2020.



I think China should not go to the Olympics, but than again, China bid for winter games 2022. Victory for the Hanjian in Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Nan Yang said:


> If you look at the sports that are dominated by non-western countries, there are only a few events.
> 
> Example Ping Pong only have 4 events (Men and women).
> Badminton only have 5 events (Men and Women and mix)
> Archery only have 4 events
> Taekwondo only have 8 events
> Diving only have 10 events
> 
> In sports where the west dominate like swimming there are 34 events.
> Not to mention track and field.
> 
> Then they even want to get rid of Ping Pong with some stupid rule.
> 
> Worst of all is the stupid sport called Equestrian. A sport only rich developed Western countries can afford.



And when non-Western athletes try to improve and win in Western dominated sports (swimming, track & field, cycling, rowing), the West try to smear the athlete and the country.

These Olympics are set up for the West to maintain their monopoly and let the others fight for crumbs.

Remember in 2008 it was about the 'underage' of Chinese women's gymnastics team.

In 2012 it was about Ye Shiwen 'doping' allegations because she improved her PB (American Kate Ledecky improved her PB far more than Ye Shiwen but not a peep from these Western media racists).

Now it's about Russia alleged 'doping' and Sun Yang.

China needs to put pressure on these global sporting bodies like IOC, WADA, and individual sporting bodies like IAAF, etc to have more non-Westerners included in the decision making process.

Currently it's like the IMF and World Bank where European leads IMF and American leads World Bank. It's the same situation in sporting organizations.

That's why it was a well coordinated attack on Russia to get them banned from the Olympics. 

It's a constant struggle for non-Westerners to have fair and equal treatment in this world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Huan

Economic superpower said:


> And when non-Western athletes try to improve and win in Western dominated sports (swimming, track & field, cycling, rowing), the West try to smear the athlete and the country.
> 
> These Olympics are set up for the West to maintain their monopoly and let the others fight for crumbs.
> 
> Remember in 2008 it was about the 'underage' of Chinese women's gymnastics team.
> 
> In 2012 it was about Ye Shiwen 'doping' allegations because she improved her PB (American Kate Ledecky improved her PB far more than Ye Shiwen but not a peep from these Western media racists).
> 
> Now it's about Russia alleged 'doping' and Sun Yang.
> 
> China needs to put pressure on these global sporting bodies like IOC, WADA, and individual sporting bodies like IAAF, etc to have more non-Westerners included in the decision making process.
> 
> Currently it's like the IMF and World Bank where European leads IMF and American leads World Bank. It's the same situation in sporting organizations.
> 
> That's why it was a well coordinated attack on Russia to get them banned from the Olympics.
> 
> It's a constant struggle for non-Westerners to have fair and equal treatment in this world.


There should be much more Asian-style sports in the Olympics since this is a global competition. Otherwise, it is* rigged*.

Unbelieveble, *8* medals to USA for swimming alone. 2/3 or a majority of USA's total medals so far. I think it is a cheating sport for us Americans. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nan Yang

Huan said:


> There should be much more Asian-style sports in the Olympics since this is a global competition. Otherwise, it is* rigged*.
> 
> Unbelieveble, *8* medals to USA for swimming alone. 2/3 or a majority of USA's total medals so far. I think it is a cheating sport for us Americans. lol


There were talks about adding martial arts with 16 events. This will take China to the top.

That was over 8 years ago. Now there's no news. Looks like it's not going to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Jlaw said:


> I think China should not go to the Olympics, but than again, China bid for winter games 2022. Victory for the Hanjian in Beijing



Fk the Olympics, I am totally careless about this boring event since 2012.

I am waiting for our first quantum satellite. This thing worth more than zillion of Olympics gold medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> If you look at the sports that are dominated by non-western countries, there are only a few events.
> 
> Example Ping Pong only have 4 events (Men and women).
> Badminton only have 5 events (Men and Women and mix)
> Archery only have 4 events
> Taekwondo only have 8 events
> Diving only have 10 events
> 
> In sports where the west dominate like swimming there are 34 events.
> Not to mention track and field.
> 
> Then they even want to get rid of Ping Pong with some stupid rule.
> 
> Worst of all is the stupid sport called Equestrian. A sport only rich developed Western countries can afford.



So........


Basketball only cough up 2 medal.
Road cycling only cough up 2 medal
Rugby only cough up 2 medal
Golf only 2
Soccer Only 2
Field Hockey again 2 Medal only.
As with Triathlon, Hand ball, and Volleyball.

And your point is?

Athletic event are weighted on a scale of its intensity and popularity, even popular sport like Softball and Baseball were not included in the schedule anymore.

Everyone can be a part of any sport, and no-one, East or West are born to be good with the sport, any sport, you work to be the best, no-one put any limitation on Chinese athlete to be the best in Track and Field or so called "non-Asian sport", if you want to get into event only you are good at, maybe you should not watch the Olympic Game at all, You should just go ask China to withdraw from the game and start a gam themselves called Chinese Game and have only event that the Chinese are good at. But judging from what you say, you are not sporty as I think you are, maybe time to get out more.

If you like "Asian" sport so much, maybe you should motion the IOC and put mathematics as one of the sporting event.


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Fk the Olympics, I am totally careless about this boring event since 2012.
> 
> I am waiting for our first quantum satellite. This thing worth more than zillion of Olympics gold medals.



Me too.

After the crap the West pulled in 2012, my interest for watching Olympic events has significantly diminished. Before I used to watch everything, but now that Olympics has been politicised to a ridiculous level, even sports can't escape politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dy1022

we don't know if latino could win any gold medals in there !


we could set up another game easily, same as we set up AIIB !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Economic superpower said:


> Me too.
> 
> After the crap the West pulled in 2012, my interest for watching Olympic events has significantly diminished. Before I used to watch everything, but now that Olympics has been politicised to a ridiculous level, even sports can't escape politics.



Without the sportsmanship, any sporting event will turn into crap.

China will get its quantum satellite, one small step for China but a giant step for the humanity, while the US can remain boastful about how many gold medals they can bag in this rigged sporting event.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dy1022

what about this one? world's only one so far !!!

Know your place, Latino !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Economic superpower

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Without the sportsmanship, any sporting event will turn into crap.
> 
> China will get its quantum satellite, one small step for China but a giant step for the humanity, while the US can remain boastful about how many gold medals they can bag in this rigged sporting event.



Yup.

When it comes down to it, sports just give you bragging rights for about 1 month after the Olympics and people forget about it for the next 4 years.

Technological achievements actually contribute to the advancement of society.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *China's third gold and a new world record in Men's weight-lifting*
> 
> Men's 56kg Long Qingquan for China now on top with 3 gold and 8 medals in total



I saw his lift, three times body weight, just amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

For all members above, pls stop discussing politically though we understand Olympics is deeply intertwined with politics. Thanks.

Actually, I am quite interested in the formation of American team.
I will make a table of how many medals each main racial group (white, african americans and hispanic) gets after Rio ends, in regard to the population proportion. Anyway, this is not the topic of this thread.


-------------------------------------------------------

*After Day 2, there comes the medal tally.*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> For all members above, pls stop discussing politically though we understand Olympics is deeply intertwined with politics. Thanks.
> 
> Actually, I am quite interested in the formation of American team.
> I will make a table of how many medals each main racial group (white, african americans and hispanic) gets after Rio ends, in regard to the population proportion. Anyway, this is not the topic of this thread.
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *After Day 2, there comes the medal tally.*
> 
> View attachment 324211
> View attachment 324210



I agree my friends, please keep politics out of this. Concentrate on your athletes, they are making China proud.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

waz said:


> I agree my friends, please keep politics out of this. Concentrate on your athletes, they are making China proud.



But China is also getting screwed because of politics. So politics eventually end up being discussed.

Olympics are full of politics unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> But China is also getting screwed because of politics. So politics eventually end up being discussed.
> 
> Olympics are full of politics unfortunately.


It's OK to discuss some here, but pls don't get too deep or personal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

Economic superpower said:


> Me too.
> 
> After the crap the West pulled in 2012, my interest for watching Olympic events has significantly diminished. Before I used to watch everything, but now that Olympics has been politicised to a ridiculous level, even sports can't escape politics.


The only word I could use to describe west is shamless.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

pher said:


> The only word I could use to describe west is shamless.



As Participants in Olympic games, you accept to play Western style competition.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

waz said:


> I saw his lift, three times body weight, just amazing.



Yes Sir
He's made my day
Thanks for your appreciation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

jhungary said:


> So........
> 
> 
> Basketball only cough up 2 medal.
> Road cycling only cough up 2 medal
> Rugby only cough up 2 medal
> Golf only 2
> Soccer Only 2
> Field Hockey again 2 Medal only.
> As with Triathlon, Hand ball, and Volleyball.
> 
> And your point is?
> 
> Athletic event are weighted on a scale of its intensity and popularity, even popular sport like Softball and Baseball were not included in the schedule anymore.
> 
> Everyone can be a part of any sport, and no-one, East or West are born to be good with the sport, any sport, you work to be the best, no-one put any limitation on Chinese athlete to be the best in Track and Field or so called "non-Asian sport", if you want to get into event only you are good at, maybe you should not watch the Olympic Game at all, You should just go ask China to withdraw from the game and start a gam themselves called Chinese Game and have only event that the Chinese are good at. But judging from what you say, you are not sporty as I think you are, maybe time to get out more.
> 
> If you like "Asian" sport so much, maybe you should motion the IOC and put mathematics as one of the sporting event.


You totally missed my point.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> You totally missed my point.



And you totally missed mine.

The game is the game, there are no "West Dominant" or "Non-West Dominant" sport.

The winner of any sport depends on the training they receive, the effort they made, not because of west or non-west.

If you make twice the effort Team USA make in Basketball, Basketball can be your sport too.


----------



## gambit

Huan said:


> There should be much more Asian-style sports in the Olympics since this is a global competition. Otherwise, it is* rigged*.
> 
> Unbelieveble, *8* medals to USA for swimming alone. 2/3 or a majority of USA's total medals so far. I think it is a cheating sport for us Americans. lol


This is a stupid criticism/argument.

Here is a list of the Summer Olympics games...

https://www.olympic.org/sports

Here is something you guys missed: The original competition sports or events were military related.

Wrestling, javelin, or archery are obvious enough. Hurdling, running and jumping over obstacles, came from military messengers/runners. Equestrian events (horses) came from which military units ? Care to guess which Chinese or Asian military units have horses ?

Some of these events involves physical acts that have been distilled out of its military origin. The high jump is one of them. If you look at the high jump, it is purely physical, do whatever you can with your body to get over a certain height. There is nothing 'Western' about it.

Some, such as synchronized swimming, could be argued as 'Western', but then the physical aspects of the sport is not unique to Europeans. Are you saying Chinese do not know how to swim ?

There is not a single Olympic event that the Chinese man/woman cannot physically perform. Quit yer racialist bitching.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

pher said:


> The only word I could use to describe west is shamless.





Nan Yang said:


> You totally missed my point.


Pls leave them alone.

When Rio is over, I will make some threads about medal court of America's three main racial groups, black, hispanic and non-hispanic whites....and the relation between sport, crime rate, birth rate, life expectancy, income....Most importantly, their lessons for China to avoid, especially the expected demographic disaster to come in 2050 there, which will have significant impacts on the world....But now, we should focus on Team China, Please.

@waz Thanks a lot about merging two threads.....And pls review this thread, to clear some American, Viet and Hispanic members' unrelated trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nan Yang

jhungary said:


> And you totally missed mine.
> 
> The game is the game, there are no "West Dominant" or "Non-West Dominant" sport.
> 
> The winner of any sport depends on the training they receive, the effort they made, not because of west or non-west.
> 
> If you make twice the effort Team USA make in Basketball, Basketball can be your sport too.


OK. Let me explain.
First of all its nothing to do with Asian or non-Asian sport.
It is not wrong to say that a particular country is dominant in a particular sport. Ping Pong is not originally a Chinese sport but Chinese are dominant in it.
Example - nothing wrong with saying Japanese are dominant in the car market.
I believe it is a matter of time that Asian will be good at swimming and track and field. Now, more and more East Asians are winning medals in Swimming.

What I am saying is that the Olympic is using laws to restrict sports where certain country are dominant in to reduce their medal count so as to preserve the medal counts of certain countries.
It is mixing politic with sports which is what I am highlighting.

Adding baseball with 2 events will not make any different but adding Wushu with 16 events will.

Korea have their Taekundo
Japan have their Judo
China yet to have anything. So why Wushu still not included.

Besides Wushu is cheap and popular all around the world. It truly meets the Olympic spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## xunzi

If we dominate the US- swim competition, they start to get butthurt and boycott and make rule change again. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

This 31-year-old has helped promote a traditional Chinese Therapy for the efficacious treatment of sports fatique and recovery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Three_Kingdoms said:


> This 31-year-old has helped promote a traditional Chinese Therapy for the efficacious treatment of sports fatique and recovery





This is what a true legend looks like!


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> This 31-year-old has helped promote a traditional Chinese Therapy for the efficacious treatment of sports fatique and recovery


怎么看上去很有违和感


----------



## T-123456

@Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 what happened to your gymnasts(men),they are 6th at the moment in the team event?
They used to be top three.


----------



## Shotgunner51

T-123456 said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 what happened to your gymnasts(men),they are 6th at the moment in the team event?
> They used to be top three.


Encountered some setbacks at pommel horse.
Team event still going on ... at the moment Japan 1st Russia 2nd China 3rd
Maybe China will end up with bronze, anyway let's see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

T-123456 said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 what happened to your gymnasts(men),they are 6th at the moment in the team event?
> They used to be top three.



Just another mess up.

Rio is a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Shotgunner51 said:


> Encountered some setbacks at pommel horse.
> Team event still going on ... at the moment Japan 1st Russia 2nd China 3rd
> Maybe China will end up with bronze, anyway let's see


Wow,good comeback to bronze,congratulations.


----------



## Shotgunner51

T-123456 said:


> Wow,good comeback to bronze,congratulations.


A bit disappointed about the results, this team is quite young, might have affected stability.
Anyway thanks bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Economic superpower said:


> Just another mess up.
> 
> Rio is a disaster.



What happened to your Men's 62 kg athlete? 

It seems that now that this is the second time that a Chinese athlete has bombed out of the competition.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

This particular Olympic appear to be rather dull and is lacking in comparison with all the previous Olympics. 

What is happening?

Fear of terrorism?



Bussard Ramjet said:


> What happened to your Men's 62 kg athlete?
> 
> It seems that now that this is the second time that a Chinese athlete has bombed out of the competition.



* Stop trolling. Don't mix Politics with Sport.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

Nan Yang said:


> OK. Let me explain.
> First of all its nothing to do with Asian or non-Asian sport.
> It is not wrong to say that a particular country is dominant in a particular sport. Ping Pong is not originally a Chinese sport but Chinese are dominant in it.
> Example - nothing wrong with saying Japanese are dominant in the car market.
> I believe it is a matter of time that Asian will be good at swimming and track and field. Now, more and more East Asians are winning medals in Swimming.
> 
> What I am saying is that the Olympic is using laws to restrict sports where certain country are dominant in to reduce their medal count so as to preserve the medal counts of certain countries.
> It is mixing politic with sports which is what I am highlighting.
> 
> Adding baseball with 2 events will not make any different but adding Wushu with 16 events will.
> 
> Korea have their Taekundo
> Japan have their Judo
> China yet to have anything. So why Wushu still not included.
> 
> Besides Wushu is cheap and popular all around the world. It truly meets the Olympic spirit.



Do you remember what I said in the first post?

Sport in the Olympic is about Intensity and *popularity*. Do you know what that means?

Judo is not just played in Japan or Korea, instead, Japan did not dominate the sport of judo, most gold medallist are from Europe/West in 2012 Games (3 from Russia, 2 from France, 1 from the US and 1 from Georgia) Compare to Asian Nation (Which have 4 2 from SK, 1 from Japan and 1 from NK)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judo_at_the_2012_Summer_Olympics

The question is, Judo is practice all over the world and people in the world are care enough to have a governing body to clearly define rules. That's why Judo were made a sport in the olympic.

On the other hand, how many country actually have professional Wushu league and how many country actually have a large pool of people practice wushu? To be honest, even UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship) have more of a defining/Governing body than Wushu. While Wushu in the west or in the US are see as a way to better your mind and body, and look at it as a hobby. So, if Wushu can make it, why not UFC? So, if I said, we should make UFC into Olympic sport, what would you think?

If we include Wushu in Olympic, first of all, I don't see how the game could find 16 nation to complete to begin with. Second of all, it would simply pointless because there are no certain rules which can define who is a winner or who is not. (Don't forget, international sport also need international judge.) Third of all, it would not be fair to most other country in the world as this have no general interest in other country, beside China.

If we do that in the Olympic, that would simply mean making another "Eddie the Eagle" event in the Olympic.. We may as well just give the medal to whoever sign up with the competition. Why we need to compete for it then?

Do remember Olympic is an International Competition event, it have to generate enough interest to have a reason to call a event for it. It cannot simply be just because China is good at this and it have 14 event instead of 2, then it would be good enough to list it on the Olympic.

Remember 2008 Games? There are 47 participation nation on the Wushu Tournament Qualifier, 47 may seems a lot, but For most sporting event in the Olympic, they usually have 100 + nation participating in the event. and if you put it to minor event at the Olympic (such as BMX cycling event, which have 170 member in their FIM federation), so merely 47 nation is not enough, hence it was dropped after the 2008 Beijian Olympic..


----------



## Place Of Space

Men's freestyle 200 is coming soon. exciting! @AndrewJin @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

Place Of Space said:


> Men's freestyle 200 is coming soon. exciting! @AndrewJin @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Huan

*12/17* medals won by the USA from swimming so far. Jesus Christ. An over 70% majority. So unbalanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

Huan said:


> *12/17* medals won by the USA from swimming so far. Jesus Christ. 70% majority. So unbalanced.



Because there are main competition in the pool the first week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Huan said:


> *12/17* medals won by the USA from swimming so far. Jesus Christ. An over 70% majority. So unbalanced.



Don't worry US will take China's heat, Swimming used to be western domain, now we dare to cross their line and challenge them in a fair competition, if China support our military as the way we support our athlete, we will faire no one.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Huan

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Don't worry US will take China's heat, Swimming used to be western domain, now we dare to cross their line and challenge them in a fair competition, if China support our military as the way we support our athlete, we will faire no one.


Actually, how much has China invested in the swimming discipline for the Olympics and other types of sport since 2012?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

jhungary said:


> On the other hand, how many country actually have professional Wushu league and how many country actually have a large pool of people practice wushu? To be honest, even UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship) have more of a defining/Governing body than Wushu. While Wushu in the west or in the US are see as a way to better your mind and body, and look at it as a hobby. So, if Wushu can make it, why not UFC? So, if I said, we should make UFC into Olympic sport, what would you think?



ufc can't be in olympics, because everyone would fail drug test. the sport is infested with ped users and the ufc is protecting em

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

T-123456 said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 what happened to your gymnasts(men),they are 6th at the moment in the team event?
> They used to be top three.



I am done with the Rio 2016, perhaps the Olympics in the future.

The next Olympics is going to be even worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Dungeness said:


> View attachment 324334


lol, the Canadian commentator was pissed off he won. When he was posing for pictures, the commentator said he took an extra 2 minutes and alleging that the women's final was delayed by two minutes.



that commentator has red eyes



dy1022 said:


> What happened to suuper pouwar India ?
> 
> Zero medal so far


US disallowed mouth cannon to be part of Olympics so their hope is done

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jhungary

qwerrty said:


> ufc can't be in olympics, because everyone would fail drug test. the sport is infested with ped users and the ufc is protecting em



Well........that's was just making a point..........Of course UFC is not going to be in the Olympic.......Plus I hate all fighting sport (UFC, WWF, Boxing) so it does not matter to me much


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> lol, the Canadian commentator was pissed off he won. When he was posing for pictures, the commentator said he took an extra 2 minutes and alleging that the women's final was delayed by two minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> that commentator has red eyes
> 
> 
> US disallowed mouth cannon to be part of Olympics so their hope is done



LOL sooooooo good to see the haters furious.

Makes the victory so much sweeter.

China should never backdown in swimming or anything else.

If China backs down, then the enemy has won.

You have to fight for your rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Raphael

now the french are becoming sore losers. don't assume this incident is unconnected to the australian incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Economic superpower

Raphael said:


> now the french are becoming sore losers. don't assume this incident is unconnected to the australian incident - monkeys only scream under the surreptitious instructions of the monkey king (the usa), who won't expose its real face in public for now.



It's the usual suspects that attacked Ye Shiwen.

Anglo-Saxons and the French.

Attacking Chinese athletes is bringing out patriotism in China and many are seeing how the Westerners feel towards Chinese people.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Western are sore loser and we shall not be soft on them. Same as the western forumer here. They cant beat China advancement and will use underhand or despicable method like slandering and lies to undermine China. Chinese need to trust China.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China take men's 10m synchronised diving gold*
Xinhua, August 9, 2016 



China's Chen Aisen and Lin Yue as expected won gold in the men's 10 meter synchronized diving at the Rio Games on Monday.


Lin Yue and Chen Aisen secured China's second diving gold medal at the Rio Olympics on Monday by winning the men's synchronized 10m platform.

Lin and Chen posted an overall score of 496.98 points, to finish ahead of US pair David Boudia/Steele Johnson (457.11) and Great Britain's Thomas Daley/Daniel Goodfellow (444.45).

It was Lin's second Olympic gold medal in the event after his victory at the Beijing 2008 Games alongside Huo Liang.

The result at Rio's Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre means China has won both of the diving gold medals to have been decided so far at the Rio Games.

On Sunday, Wu Minxia and Shi Tingmao took out the women's synchronized 3m springboard title.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dungeness

Jlaw said:


> lol, the Canadian commentator was pissed off he won. When he was posing for pictures, the commentator said he took an extra 2 minutes and alleging that the women's final was delayed by two minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> that commentator has red eyes
> 
> 
> US disallowed mouth cannon to be part of Olympics so their hope is done




They can always find their dignity back in "Spelling Bees" competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

Beast said:


> Western are sore loser and we shall not be soft on them. Same as the western forumer here. They cant beat China advancement and will use underhand or despicable method like slandering and lies to undermine China. Chinese need to trust China.



The West sees China advancing rapidly and beating the West.

The West was so used to having such an unchallenged position, but now China is challenging them in every area.

China must continue to advance and challenge them.

The West wants to pressure China into backing down. China should never backdown.

Global Times is exactly what China should do. Tit for tat retaliation.

I hope other Chinese media start to become more like Global Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Speeder 2

BBC Morning News (TV) just introduced Sun as such "Sun Yang, who previously served a drug ban, has won men's 200m freestyle...".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Even non white Hispanic is better than Indians. I think Indian should be better than non white Hispanic which has one of the worst income and highest crime rate in US. Now even physicially weak Viet can get Gold. What's wrong with them? Probably they should marry viet and Hispanic, so that they get some sport gene, and their higher income in US can make Hispanic life better, win win!



Some kind of sports in my opinion could be cancelled from Olypmic games, such as discus throw, javelin throwing, weight throw. The competitions are boring, what's worse, they are far away from people's actual exercises or body building.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

"Beat their *** up" should be our motto for destroying the US dream for collecting gold just as the Jamaica Team like Bolt will put the US doped athletes into their spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> It's the usual suspects that attacked Ye Shiwen.
> 
> Anglo-Saxons and the French.
> 
> Attacking Chinese athletes is bringing out patriotism in China and many are seeing how the Westerners feel towards Chinese people.


Exactly. The more attacks, the more patriotic Chinese will be.



Speeder 2 said:


> BBC Morning News (TV) just introduced Sun as such "Sun Yang, who previously served a drug ban, has won men's 200m freestyle...".


I use VPN to get access to Channel 7 in Australia since every sport channel only has local broadcast right for Olympics. You know how they introduce the update of medal tally?
USA, ::::::::::::::::: with 4*# million people
China, ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;, well, with 1.3&* billion people (very accurate number), with their eyes open bigger
Australia :::::::::::with only 24 million people
Sometimes, they will omit China, directly saying like "USA has the best performances with ^&% athletes". Then Australia blablah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Bussard Ramjet said:


> This is what a true legend looks like!



You are ignorant

*Cupping: Why Michael Phelps was covered in red dots*
Michael Singer, USA TODAY8:14 a.m. EDT August 8, 2016

Anyone watching Sunday's night telecast of the Olympics likely had the same question ahead of the U.S. men's 4x100 freestyle relay: What were those dark red circles covering Michael Phelps' body?

It's the result of a recovery method Phelps and other U.S. athletes, including gymnasts, use to relieve tension in their muscles. The technique relies on suction cups that pull the skin back and loosen muscles and tendons, unlike a massage where they would be pressed.

Further explanations in the embedded video and in this link

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...helps-suction-red-dots-rio-olympics/88381088/

*Athletes in the Games and Traditional Chinese Medicine*
*http://www.pacificcollege.edu/news/blog/2016/08/05/athletes-games-and-traditional-chinese-medicine*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

AndrewJin said:


> Exactly. The more attacks, the more patriotic Chinese will be.
> 
> 
> I use VPN to get access to Channel 7 in Australia since every sport channel only has local broadcast right for Olympics. You know how they introduce the update of medal tally?
> USA, ::::::::::::::::: with 4*# million people
> China, ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;, well, with 1.3&* billion people (very accurate number), with their eyes open bigger
> Australia :::::::::::with only 24 million people
> Sometimes, they will omit China, directly saying like "USA has the best performances with ^&% athletes". Then Australia blablah



Don't be a cheap arse and pay the 19.99 AUD for subscription. You can access all the sport event in Olympics on 7 Apps. I did..

And I did watch that segment when the guy announce the update on medal tally. I think he is just try to emphasis on how many Australian Medallist comparing to population. And what he said was true and is a fact (we only have 24 millions people living in Australia) so I don't know what is the fuzz is all about?? Not like we have half the number of population in the US.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*Facial expressions of Chinese swimmer Fu Yuanhui goes viral*

*



*

China's women's swimmer Fu Yuanhui has created a sensation online not just by winning the bronze medal in the 100m backstroke competition, but also by her facial expressions during the post-semifinal interview with China Central Television (CCTV) on Monday.

Fu swam into the women's 100m backstroke final with 58.95 seconds in the semifinal, setting her personal best in the game. When the CCTV reporter informed her about the lap time, Fu's eyes suddenly widened and said: "I am very satisfied with my performance and I thought it was 59 seconds."

When asked whether she held back for the final, Fu replied, "No, I utilized my 'prehistorical' power." What she meant was that she had spared no efforts in the semifinal.

Since then, the so-called "prehistorical power" has gone viral and become a new internet meme. The phrase originates from a Chinese fantasy drama "The journey of Flower" or "Hua Qian Gu", and its English translation first appeared on the subtitles of CCTV news channel.

Meanwhile, her facial expressions have been widely shared among Chinese social media. Many internet users have named the 20-year-old swimmer as the new generation of "Wang Hong", or internet celebrity. On August 8, her latest post on her Sina Weibo, a Twitter-like social media platform, has gained more than 900,000 "likes" and 160,000 comments.

In the just-concluded women's 100m backstroke final, Fu Yuanhui once again outdid her personal best performance with 58.76 seconds and tied for the bronze.

"It is probably my short arms to blame. Since I utilized the 'prehistorical' yesterday, my strength dried," Fu said with her unique humor, as her performance was only 0.01 second behind the second place.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

CAPRICORN-88 said:


> This particular Olympic appear to be rather dull and is lacking in comparison with all the previous Olympics.
> 
> What is happening?
> 
> Fear of terrorism?
> 
> *Stop trolling. Don't mix Politics with Sport.*





Bussard Ramjet said:


> What happened to your Men's 62 kg athlete?
> 
> It seems that now that this is the second time that a Chinese athlete has bombed out of the competition.



*Phelps vs India (from BBC)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

A class above the rest












The pedigrees






Apart from Zhang Chenglong, the rest of the Chinese Gymnasts enter Rio Olympics for the first time. Very very bright future for the young Chinese Gymnasts to carry on our proud heritage and be successful in Men's Gymnastics for many years to come
The Chinese Gymnasts cannot "three-peat" after winning gold medals in previous 2 Olympics





Zhang Chenglong, Captain of the Chinese Gymnastic Team dismounted from the Horizontal Bar after a brilliant delivery of a high risk but excellent execution of his repertoire

Best of luck in the coming Individual Events

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Wolfwind

AndrewJin said:


> Exactly. The more attacks, the more patriotic Chinese will be.
> 
> 
> I use VPN to get access to Channel 7 in Australia since every sport channel only has local broadcast right for Olympics. You know how they introduce the update of medal tally?
> USA, ::::::::::::::::: with 4*# million people
> China, ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;, well, with 1.3&* billion people (very accurate number), with their eyes open bigger
> Australia :::::::::::with only 24 million people
> Sometimes, they will omit China, directly saying like "USA has the best performances with ^&% athletes". Then Australia blablah



This is why they lack critical thought. It's about team size. I just find it ridiculous to discredit or downplay those athletes achievements, dedication, training and hardwork. It's like "HURRRR those athletes only got gold medals because they come from a country with high population, not because they work and trained hard". Like sure, that's why India dominates the medal tables.

USA team size: 554
Australia team size: 421
China team size: 412

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jhungary

Wolfwind said:


> This is why they lack critical thought. It's about team size. I just find it ridiculous to discredit or downplay those athletes achievements, dedication, training and hardwork. It's like "HURRRR those athletes only got gold medals because they come from a country with high population, not because they work and trained hard". Like sure, that's why India dominates the medal tables.
> 
> USA team size: 554
> Australia team size: 421
> China team size: 412



This is not about team size. This is about independent achievement and how important a nation see sports.

You cannot just send people to the Olympic, you need to be qualified for it, which means a string of competition and a string of selection, the problem is, for big country like China and the US, this is no problem, you got people, a lot of people you can choose, you have money to train those who were selected, but for a country that only have 24 millions people and about 1 trillion GDP, the pool we can select are small and the resource we can put in are also small.

Despite that, we still come on par with the big guy, that alone is an achievement.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *Phelps vs India (from BBC)*



The point made? 

India sucks at Olympics, and we know that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The point made?
> 
> India sucks at Olympics, and we know that.


Why?
Physical condition?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Why?
> Physical condition?



Please try to understand that everything in the world doesn't come down to either genes, or race. 

There are social, cultural, historical circumstances as well. 

India is a developing democracy, and not many developing democracies who have grown via India's path have a good track record in Olympics. 

As to why, is a very big lengthy different debate.



AndrewJin said:


> It's politics.
> U really think they don't know the whole story?



Many people don't. 

In fact the best source for this news has been western media itself. 

Western Media is heavily decentralized. So you can find all kinds of people writing all kinds of things. 

Here, two who tell the truth and what happened in detail: 

https://www.swimmingworldmagazine.com/news/sun-yang-doping-case/

http://www.news.com.au/sport/olympi...k/news-story/ab0c64a41984dd513274b3fd0ec2e75b


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Our girls are victorious against Senegal
Scoreline: 101-64

See some of the actions in the match here:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Tennis - Women's Doubles first round
China Peng Shuai + Zhang Shuai beat Inda pair 2-1
Congratulations Team China 










Peng Shuai






Zhang Shuai





*网球女双：彭帅/张帅晋级*
|责任编辑: 实习生 孙一帆|来源：新华网





8月6日，彭帅/张帅（右）在比赛中相互鼓励。当日，在2016年里约奥运会网球女双首轮比赛中，中国选手彭帅/张帅以2比1战胜印度选手米尔扎/托巴雷，顺利晋级。 新华社记者刘杰摄

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Sun Yang comes back winning China's first 200m FS at the Olympics
He lost the 400 meters by a whisker to the Australian
Congratulations Sun Yang and all the best in the coming 1500m event





















Another great victory by Sun swimming with the best in the world






After the race interview (in Putonghua)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

The Queen in women's diving

Wu Minxia















Wu Minxia pairs with team-mate Shi Tingmao to win Gold in the women's 3m synchronised diving. It is Wu's 5th Olympic gold medal which makes Wu the best Chinese Olympian to take home the most Olympic medals with 5 gold 1 silver 1 bronze
She is the undisputed Queen in women's diving

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Sun Yang makes sweet revenge, backstroke swimmers make podium finish*
*Updated: 2016-08-09 09:44*
*(chinadaily.com.cn)*

*

*
*Sun Yang of China competes during men's 200m freestyle final in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, August 8, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]*

*

*
*Sun Yang of China celebrates his win after men's 200m freestyle final in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, August 8, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]*

*





Gold medallist Sun Yang of China, silver medallist Chad Le Clos of South Africa and bronze medallist Conor Dwyer of USA pose with their medals. [Photo/Agencies]
*



Silver medallist Xu Jiayu of China poses with his medal after Men's 100m Backstroke Victory Ceremony at the Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, August 8, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]





Fu Yuanhui of China poses with her bronze medal after women's 100m backstroke final at the Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, August 8, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua




Fu Yuanhui of China competes during women's 100m backstroke final at the Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, August 8, 2016. The 20-year-old finished in 58.76 seconds and tied for bronze. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

I believe if the IOC dares to expand synchronized diving to 3- and 4- divers in different platform heights, our men and women divers can still emerge as top winners

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

A mistake by Chinese coach to put Mao Yi on the Matt routine may cause them a silver medal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

China got 7 golds, rank no. 1 over USA now. 
Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Guys we are straying off into politics, doping, and other off topic material, its derailing the thread. Those posts have been removed. Save it for another thread and enjoy the games.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Ning did not make 100 finals. Gf is sad now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Phelps helps USA to overpass China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Ning did not make 100 finals. Gf is sad now



This is another case of not performing your best when it's most needed.

You have to peak at the right time.

Getting gold in world championships is irrelevant.

Olympic gold is when it matters. Thats when the world is watching.

Not even making the Olympic final for the current world champion is embarrassing. No sugar coating it.

Chinese relay teams didn't make the finals either. China got bronze in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hexagonsnow

BoQ77 said:


> @waz : Please help me free from this spammer


Just enjoy the Game.Phelps is really a good swimmer, I would olve to see his better performance in Rio Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> Phelps helps USA to overpass China


China helps Viet to get medals.



hexagonsnow said:


> Just enjoy the Game.Phelps is really a good swimmer, I would olve to see his better performance in Rio Olympics.


Low-life won't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> China helps Viet to get medals.
> .



Which medal ? 
In Rio ? I don't think so


----------



## TaiShang

*China stays perfect with third diving gold medal*

China's stretch of dominance in Olympic synchronized diving events continued on Tuesday when Chen Ruolin and Liu Huixia put on an impressive 354.00-point show for the gold medal.

• Shi Zhiyong collects third weightlifting gold
• China's Deng Wei breaks records for 63kg gold

*China stays perfect with third diving gold medal*

China's stretch of dominance in Olympic synchronized diving events continued on Tuesday when Chen Ruolin and Liu Huixia put on an impressive 354.00-point show for the gold medal.

• Shi Zhiyong collects third weightlifting gold
• China's Deng Wei breaks records for 63kg gold

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Wu Minxia and Chen Ruolin*
*Diving Queen with 5 gold medals*

*---------------------------------------------------------------*

*Wu Minxia Earns Fifth Diving Gold, Most Ever*
The Women’s synchronized 3m event concluded with China’s Wu Minxia and Shi Tingmao winning gold by a comfortable 32 points. They were followed by Tania Cagnotto and Francesca Dallapé of Italy taking the silver, and Maddison Keeney and Annabelle Smith of Australia bringing home the bronze.

This title will be Wu’s fifth Olympic gold, more golds then any other diver has won. She shared the previous record of four golds with five others; Fu Minxia (CHN), Chen Roulin (CHN), Guo Jingjing(CHN), Pat McCormick (USA), and Greg Louganis (USA). Wu also now holds the most gold medals in a single diving event.

Wu’s record breaking performance also ties her with Emilie Heymans (CAN), as the one of the only two women to have won diving medals in four separate Olympics. In addition, Wu is now the oldest woman to win a diving Olympic medal. The previous record holder was Micki King (USA), who won in 1972 when she was 28 years old.

Besides the gold medals, Wu also took the lead for most diving medals held by a woman. She was tied with Guo at six, but this new shiny gold brings her to a grand total of seven Olympic medals so far.

In an interview before competing, Wu commented in the _South China Morning Post_ that she was “looking forward to perfection on [her] competition day.” With all those medals, Wu has made it as close to perfection as humanly possible.

China is now one step closer to their goal of sweeping all eight events, something that has never been done. Dining will resume tomorrow when the men take to the pool.







------------------------------------------------------------


*5 Olympic gold medals in her career 
Chen Ruolin makes perfection at Olympic Games*
RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 9 (Xinhua) -- At the age of 23, Chen Ruolin has already become one of the best divers in history.

The Chinese has etched her name in the Olympic record books as she has won all her competition at Olympic Games.

Chen claimed her fifth Olympic gold medal on Tuesday with partner Liu Huixia by winning the women's 10-meter platform synchro with 354.00 points. Malaysia's Pandelela Rinong Pamg and Cheong Jun Hoong took silver with 344.34 points.

She made her Olympic debut at the age of 15. As the youngest diver in the team, Chen swept the individual and synchronised 10m platform titles in Beijing. Four years later, she repeated the feat in London.

Tuesday's gold gives her five career Olympic gold medals in five career events, evening her with countrywoman Wu Minxia for the most diving golds won by an individual in Olympics history.

"To me, Wu Minxia is so great, and I don't think I can compare with her," said the humble girl.

Wu took gold in the women's synchronized 3m springboard on Sunday alongside partner Shi Tingmao.

Chen, who was on the Chinese national diving team by age 11, has won every major titles awarded in the synchronized 10m platform event since 2006.

She had went through some difficult days. After the London Olympic Games, Chen had been bothered with injuries and felt confused about her future. She even thought about retirement.

She finished a disappointing 4th-place at the National Games in 2013, and was bored by training and competing.

Chen lost the chance to qualify for the individual platform at the 2015 World Championships due to her bad form, but she did find her form back and secured a berth to take part in the synchro event at Rio.

"It was very difficult," she shed into tears after Tuesday's final.

"It's hard to imagine how difficult it had been," she said. "I could not have regular training with injuries, and if I didn't train well, I could not perform my normal level. I almost gave up at that time, but our team leader helped me a lot. She talked with me and encouraged me."

Although already a veteran diver at Olympic Games, Chen still felt nervous.

"Today I am even more nervous than I was at the Beijing Games," she said. "Especially after the fourth dive. I felt tremendous pressure."

"I think it may be my last competition at Olympic Games, so I want it to be perfect," she added.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Jlaw said:


> Ning did not make 100 finals. Gf is sad now



Yeah that is very bad and I hope he can learn the lesson that excessive photo-ops and commercial sponors are no substitues for hard training, physique building and improvement of techniques

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chen Ruolin, the new diving queen with her mother in Rio*
*









*



Three_Kingdoms said:


> Yeah that is very bad and I hope he can learn the lesson that excessive photo-ops and commercial sponors are no substitues for hard training, physique building and improvement of techniques


Agree, he is too into entertainment industry and Weibo stuff.



------------------------------------------------------------

*Hua Tian is only Chinese to compete in equestrian




*

Another Chinese athlete carrying big expectations in Brazil is Alex Hua Tian. The 26-year-old born in England was the first to ever represent China in equestrian when he competed at the 2008 Beijing Olympics, and he is now Rio gearing up for his second Games.

The Olympic Equestrian Center in northern Rio boasts a new layout that opened last week. Around 200 riders and horses will be competing in three disciplines: dressage, jumping, and eventing, with individual and team competitions in each for a total of six gold medals. Training for eventing begins on August 1st, and the event features 64 competitors, including Hua Tian.

This will be Hua Tian's second Olympics, but the first for his horse Geniro, who is only nine years old and at the age limit for horses. Eventing will be held from August 6th to the 9th and the biggest challenge for Hua Tian and Geniro will be the second event, cross-country. At the 2008 Beijing Games, Hua Tian fell off his horse and pulled out of the competition, so this time the 26-year-old's goal is to make the most of the experience.

"This is my second Olympics, I think the most important thing for me is to be myself and enjoy Olympics," he said.

Hua Tian will be looking to add to his many accomplishments in Equestrian, such as being the youngest to ever compete in Eventing at the Olympics when he did so at 18 years old. And as the only Chinese competing in the sport at the Games, he will have the eyes of the most populous nation in the world focused on him when he takes the reins in Rio.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mirza Jatt

BoQ77 said:


> Phelps helps USA to overpass China




he is a great athlete... good to hear him doing good.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese breaks world record with 262kg total*

Deng Wei is making her Olympic debut and her chances of claiming the gold in the 63 kilogram class would be improved when the world record holder from Chinese Taipei, Lin Tzu-Chi pulls out hours before the event. Deng would lift 115 kilograms in the snatch and then break her own world record in the clean and jerk with 147 kilograms for a new world record total of 262 kilograms and the gold medal.







*23-year-old wins eighth gold medal for China*

On the men's side, China's Shi Zhiyong would come out on top in the 69 kilogram division. The 23 year-old hoists 162 kilograms in the snatch and follows that with 190 kilograms in the clean and jerk for a total of 352 kilgograms to claim his first Olympic gold medal.







*Biles leads USA to gold while Russia win silver* 

China would reach the podium in women's team gymnastics, but big mistakes would cost them the top spot as they have to settle for the bronze medal. The gold is claimed by the USA by a margin of over eight points on silver medalists Russia.







*Rider gets best result ever for China in equestrian* 

And in equestrian, 26-year-old Chinese rider Alex Hua Tian takes eighth place in individual final. This is the best result for China ever in Olympic equestrian. Hua Tian was the first to ever represent China in the event when he competed at the 2008 Beijing Olympics. The champion went to Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Hua Tian is only Chinese to compete in equestrian
> 
> View attachment 324698
> *
> 
> Another Chinese athlete carrying big expectations in Brazil is Alex Hua Tian. The 26-year-old born in England was the first to ever represent China in equestrian when he competed at the 2008 Beijing Olympics, and he is now Rio gearing up for his second Games.
> 
> The Olympic Equestrian Center in northern Rio boasts a new layout that opened last week. Around 200 riders and horses will be competing in three disciplines: dressage, jumping, and eventing, with individual and team competitions in each for a total of six gold medals. Training for eventing begins on August 1st, and the event features 64 competitors, including Hua Tian.
> 
> This will be Hua Tian's second Olympics, but the first for his horse Geniro, who is only nine years old and at the age limit for horses. Eventing will be held from August 6th to the 9th and the biggest challenge for Hua Tian and Geniro will be the second event, cross-country. At the 2008 Beijing Games, Hua Tian fell off his horse and pulled out of the competition, so this time the 26-year-old's goal is to make the most of the experience.
> 
> "This is my second Olympics, I think the most important thing for me is to be myself and enjoy Olympics," he said.



Is he minority or Han mix with others?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Is he minority or Han mix with others?


His father is Chinese, mother is British.
He has been represented China as the only equestrian contestant since 2008 Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> His father is Chinese, mother is British.
> He has been represented China as the only equestrian contestant since 2008 Beijing.



Thanks for the info bro! Though I don't usually want disturbance on existing demographics balance, it does make me think whether China should bring in a very small non-Chinese population to represent the country, only in sports events. Say African athletes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Well....
> *American women's gymnastic team has 2 black, 1 Latino and 2 whites.....*
> The majority race can only has 40% representation in this Gold-winning team....
> 
> So, should all countries import black and whites?
> 
> Here is a chart...
> 
> 
> View attachment 324731
> View attachment 324732
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine.....in 2050, if US still exists....the majority races (hispanic +black) are better at sports and rap music than science, technology and innovation.....That country is still USA? Or Americano d'Africa and de Hispanic?
> 
> *Sport is important, but compared to our economy, social security and safety on the street, not important at all!*
> 
> View attachment 324733
> 
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @mike2000 is back How is your team going?




This is a grossly racist stand that somehow blacks or hispanics are inherently criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Vietnam currently leading in mens 50m pistol.

o.k, lead lost to South Korea.

since China cant win this one I was rooting for viet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

We need more posts in this thread, the Indian Olympics thread is twice as long and no medals needed to incite discussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks for the info bro! Though I don't usually want disturbance on existing demographics balance, it does make me think whether China should bring in a very small non-Chinese population to represent the country, only in sports events. Say African athletes.



Nathan Adrian (The great US swimmer won 2 gold in 2012 games, and 1 in 2016 with Michael Phelps) is also half Chinese half American. His mother is a Chinese from Hong Kong. Imagine him representing Hong Kong or China instead of the US.







Also, Siobhan Haughey representing Hong Kong






Also representing Hong Kong in 2008 Beijing Game, Hannah Wilson


----------



## Jlaw

Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks for the info bro! Though I don't usually want disturbance on existing demographics balance, it does make me think whether China should bring in a very small non-Chinese population to represent the country, only in sports events. Say African athletes.



Not worth it. China must remain homogeneous and the general population's IQ must remain 106+ or higher. * I rather have China have more patents, leaders in inventions, biotech, etc instead of a few more gold medals. *

Plus with Olympic rules, it's not a matter of bringing in athletes than they go back. It's not mercenary rules! A person must declare citizenship of that country or born there.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Place Of Space

Today Chinese team done not bad. How is games tomorrow, you think interesting @AndrewJin ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Not worth it. China must remain homogeneous and the general population's IQ must remain 106+ or higher. * I rather have China have more patents, leaders in inventions, biotech, etc instead of a few more gold medals. *
> 
> Plus with Olympic rules, it's not a matter of bringing in athletes than they go back. It's not mercenary rules! A person must declare citizenship of that country or born there.


You are right.
Keep homogenous, don't let any non-ethinic-Chinese race ruin this country.
I don't want China to become USA 2050 because of some benefits on sport.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Women TT singles: 
Next match tomorrow, the final match preview - Gold and Silver to China
A repeat of the final 4 years ago in London
*Congratulations




















Ding Ning (World ranking #2)






















Li Xiaoxia (World ranking #5)




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> You are right.
> Keep homogenous, don't let any non-ethinic-Chinese race ruin this country.


When I mean homogeneous I meant that current 55 ethnic minority can and should mix with Han. It's not in the best interest of China to bring in others just for the sake of a potential few more medals (assuming they can win).

Chinese athletes are very good now. I can imagine within the next decade with better training methods and bigger budget, expect more gold from homegrown Chinese athletes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

KungFuCultMaster said:


> I don't.


Don't pretend here, Zhu Rong Zheng Yang and your Indonesian gang including Nihonjin's writer.



Place Of Space said:


> Today Chinese team done not bad. How is games tomorrow, you think interesting @AndrewJin ?



Gonna watch diving and gymnastics!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Place Of Space

Jlaw said:


> When I mean homogeneous I meant that current 56 ethnic minority can and should mix with Han. It's not in the best interest of China to bring in others just for the sake of a potential few more medals (assuming they can win).
> 
> Chinese athletes are very good now. I can imagine within the next decade with better training methods and bigger budget, expect more gold from homegrown Chinese athletes



I totally agree with your point. Especially in swimming field, most middle schools, high schools specially in rural areas have not built indoor pool, in future, when we invest more money into education, every school or campus build a standard pool, our swimming will reach a higher level.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Jlaw said:


> Not worth it. China must remain homogeneous and the general population's IQ must remain 106+ or higher. * I rather have China have more patents, leaders in inventions, biotech, etc instead of a few more gold medals. *
> 
> Plus with Olympic rules, it's not a matter of bringing in athletes than they go back. It's not mercenary rules! A person must declare citizenship of that country or born there.




Sure you are right, the big picture is always of paramount importance. Keep the nation pure, after all human intelligence is key to progress of civilization. Moreover, safety on the streets are no less important, and we don't need net financial liabilities on public budgets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Sure you are right, the big picture is always of paramount importance. Keep the nation pure, after all human intelligence is key to progress of civilization. Moreover, safety on the streets are no less important, and we don't need net financial liabilities on public budgets.


100% agree.
Civilisation is the foundation of our civilisation state.
Those 56 peoples who embrace our continuous culture are becoming stronger than ever with more and more talents discovered, in science, technology, music, literature and sport.

You are right about the safety on the street part....We don't need to import chaos on the street like those places in Europa and America.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Some games have just finished 

Women's Volleyball
China: Puerto Rico 3:0





-------------------------------------------------

Table tennis semi final
China(Li Xiaoxia): Japan (Fukuhara) 4:0
China now has nailed a Gold and a Silver in the final.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

A recap of the women's 10m diving event yesterday.
LIU Huixia + CHEN Ruolin scored GOLD in women 10m platform sync diving. Chen now equals the legendary Wu Minxia's 5 Olympic gold medals in her honour. This is Chen's 3rd gold in a row of the same event when she also took the crown in Beijing and London respectively . However, Chen has less overall Olympic medals in diving than Wu who has a total of 7 medals (5 gold 1 silver and 1 bronze). News said she will likely be retiring due to injury after this diving event. I hope this is not true and she can keep holding China's great prestige in Diving in the coming Olympics
She is just 23 years old, still has plenty of time for 2 more Olympics if she plans to retire like Wu at 31.

In any case, all the best Ruolin and you are one of the greatest Olympians
You've made China very proud

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> A recap of the women's 10m diving event yesterday.
> LIU Huixia + CHEN Ruolin scored GOLD in women 10m platform sync diving. Chen now equals the legendary Wu Minxia's 5 Olympic gold medals in her honour. This is Chen's 3rd gold in a row of the same event . However, Chen has less overall Olympic medals in diving than Wu who has a total of 7 medals (5 gold 1 silver and 1 bronze). News said she will likely be retiring due to injury after this diving event. I hope this is not true and she can keep holding China's great prestige in Diving in the coming Olympics
> She is just 23 years old, still have plenty of time for 2 more Olympics if she plans to retire like Wu at 31.
> 
> In any case, all the best Roulin and you are one of the greatest Olympians


NEW DIVING QUEEN!


Women's volleyball has just finished 5 min before.
China vs Aus 2:0

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> NEW DIVING QUEEN!
> 
> 
> Women's volleyball has just finished 5 min before.
> China vs Aus 2:0
> View attachment 324749



Beach Volleyball and Congrats

Now our girls' Vollyball Team is up against Puerto Rico leading 2-0 now into the 3rd set
I think we can go through but all the best

It was said by the commentator that Zhu Ting's salary is about 1.2 million Euros a year
Pretty good for our girls to work hard and play hard for this sport

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

jhungary said:


> Nathan Adrian (The great US swimmer won 2 gold in 2012 games, and 1 in 2016 with Michael Phelps) is also half Chinese half American. His mother is a Chinese from Hong Kong. Imagine him representing Hong Kong or China instead of the US.
> 
> View attachment 324734
> 
> 
> Also, Siobhan Haughey representing Hong Kong
> 
> View attachment 324735
> 
> 
> Also representing Hong Kong in 2008 Beijing Game, Hannah Wilson
> 
> View attachment 324739




One advantage that the United States will have over China will be its ability to make any human being in the world American. It is a big soft power advantage, as well as an economic one, inviting talent from all over the world!


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Beach Volleyball and Congrats
> 
> Now our girls' Vollyball Team is up against Puerto Rico leading 2-0 now into the 3rd set
> I think we can go through but all the best
> 
> It was said by the commentator that Zhu Ting's salary is about 1.2 million Euros a year
> Pretty good for our girls to work hard and play hard for this sport



3:0!

Providing them the best salary is fair and encouraged, they deserve it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Yes we win in straight sets 3-0 against the Puerto Ricans
25-18 in the 3rd set
Well played China and good luck to Puerto Rico in your coming matches

Now 2 victories under our belt
Congrats
Next match is going to be a very tough one against the Serbians
Best wishes








AndrewJin said:


> 3:0!
> 
> Providing them the best salary is fair and encouraged, they deserve it!



Agreed and long overdue actually for all of our world class athletes
We are a nation very capable of producing world champions
This is the actual meaning of demographic "dividends"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Women FS 4x200m relay
> We get a silver after USA and Hungary a bronze


Not, it's still heat.
China makes it to the final, ranking 3rd in the final list.













-------------------------------------------

*It's raining in Rio, the temperature is quite low.
Many outdoors games have been postponed.
Hope everyone there could keep warm!*

---------------------------------------------------


*Next, gymnastics, diving and weightlifting at 3:00am Beijing time.
Which one will you choose? *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> Not, it's still heat.
> China makes it to the final, ranking 3rd in the final list.
> 
> View attachment 324760
> 
> 
> View attachment 324759



Yes you are correct and I was too late to make the edit (see my correction please)
We are third best in overall ranking into the next round after USA (7:47.77) and Australia (7:49.24) and our time was clocked at 7:49.58

ADD OIL China!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Asia as a whole really lags behind...
The whole continent cannot just rely on China-Korea-Japan-Thailand*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

GBR and Germany are usually quite well balanced They can get many medals from cycling rowing, equestrian, the rapids+ other aqua sports as well as track and field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuCultMaster

Bussard Ramjet said:


> One advantage that the United States will have over China will be its ability to make any human being in the world American. It is a big soft power advantage, as well as an economic one, inviting talent from all over the world!




This is an advantage that any nonestablished or newly established country has, if you consider that an advantage. 

At same time, established countries have longer collective memories and shared experiences, culture and heritage that they can draw inspiration from. Inviting in incompatible people will destroy that harmony. 

And why only the United States or China? Are they the only two countries in the world? 

What matters in the end is higher IQ, work ethic, dedication, discipline, planning and execution abilities. 

Chinese are in good hands here, except their inability to think out of the box at the very highest level talking about a Riemann, Newton, Gauss, Fermat, Poincare or Euler here.


----------



## jhungary

Bussard Ramjet said:


> One advantage that the United States will have over China will be its ability to make any human being in the world American. It is a big soft power advantage, as well as an economic one, inviting talent from all over the world!



Well, he (Nathan Adrian) was born in the US, the only connection with him and China (or Hong Kong) is his mother. So, I don't see why he was "Made" an American. He is an American, he choose to represent USA, a country he was born and grow up in, I don't see any problem with that.

The same story with Hannah Wilson. she once said in 2008, she was born in Hong Kong, she have nothing related to the UK (Where her folks was from) and she want to represent Hong Kong but not the UK, that's totally understandable, you have no relation or lingering feeling with one place and only connected by nationality, then you should not represent that country, not all of us can be a "traitor" like Rebecca Hammond...

The country welcome people in, whoever they are, that itself should not be under-shadowing these people willing to be American, if you want to be an American, America would not say no, and that's where you lies with your loyalty. This should also be said by any country in the world.

National pride is what your own people make out of, just because you don't look like an average American, that does not mean u don't have national pride, although I do know many Chinese here will simply disagree.


----------



## Jlaw

China women swim team sucks



Canada is better than China in swimming. We have only 33 million people. Our women's team is really made up of one person.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> China women swim team sucks



China was leading and then didn't even get a bronze.

Pathetic.

Canada came 3rd.

Chinese swimming has collapsed. Women are doing poorly and men even worse.

How can China go backwards from 2012? What is going on?

I WANT ANSWERS!

Heads must roll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> China was leading and then didn't even get a bronze.
> 
> Pathetic.
> 
> Canada came 3rd.
> 
> Chinese swimming has collapsed. Women are doing poorly and men even worse.
> 
> How can China go backwards from 2012? What is going on?
> 
> I WANT ANSWERS!
> 
> Heads put roll



Because the Chinese swimmers are in magazines, etc . In Canada, you win first than you achieve fame and glory. China is opposite. Oh look, this Ning is so handsome! This girl swimmer is so pretty--yet they win nothing to deserve a spot in any magazine.

It will get worse here just like Chinese men's basketball

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Because the Chinese swimmers are in magazines, etc . In Canada, you win first than you achieve fame and glory. China is opposite. Oh look, this Ning is so handsome! This girl swimmer is so pretty--yet they win nothing to deserve a spot in a magazine.
> 
> It will get worse here just like Chinese men's basketball



Unbelievable. 

The ruthless winning mentality is gone from Chinese sports.

It's now about the participation trophies and how good looking someone is or how funny someone is.

Sad state of affairs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Unbelievable.
> 
> The ruthless winning mentality is gone from Chinese sports.
> 
> It's now about the participation trophies and how good looking someone is or how funny someone is.
> 
> Sad state of affairs.



just stick to playing ping pong I guess 

They need a revamp of the swimming coaches. Only good swimmer is Sun Yang. Fu's bronze was a fluke and her personality lack the killer instinct. I've seen this type of personality with Canadian athletes in the past but that has changed.

Canada got new coaches and changed their swimming program. Now you see better results. China is regressing backwards in swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> just stick to playing ping pong I guess
> 
> They need a revamp of the swimming coaches. Only good swimmer is Sun Yang. Fu's bronze was a fluke and her personality lack the killer instinct. I've seen this type of personality with Canadian athletes in the past but that has changed.



Not just the swimming coaches but the entire attitude, culture and mentality of Chinese swimmers needs a revamp.

You have to have that ruthless killer instinct as you said. 

Young talent should be groomed to get experience in world championships. Not in the damn Olympics. 

You can't just go easy in 1 Olympics to get experience for the next Olympics. That's laughable. 

Where was Tang Yi in the women's freestyle events? 

Chinese divers are always making China proud by keeping up their standards and winning. These clown swimmers are going backwards yet they get all the magazine covers and fame.

*shaking my head*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huan

@Jlaw and @Economic superpower When will all the swimming matches end before China falls more behind in the medal count? I can see that USA's swimming medal count are tremendously one-sided against China and others. This is brutal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Huan said:


> @Jlaw and @Economic superpower When will all the swimming matches end before China falls more behind in the medal count? I can see that USA's swimming medal count are tremendously one-sided against China and others. This is brutal.



China is significantly underperforming in the swimming this year compared to 2012.

Does anyone know many golds and total medals China had after day 5 in 2012 Olympics? So we can compare the performances to this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Huan said:


> @Jlaw and @Economic superpower When will all the swimming matches end before China falls more behind in the medal count? I can see that USA's swimming medal count are tremendously one-sided against China and others. This is brutal.



China was not going to match the US in medal counts in this Olympic or any future Olympic (at least not in my life time). It's just a media hype and I think the athletes and coaches lost that killer instinct after Beijing 2008. Now you see these Chinese athletes grazing the pages of popular magazines, TV without even winning anything

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's games of power continue with medal haul*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) 10:27, August 11, 2016





Xiang Yanmei of China shrugged off the unexpected neck injury to win the gold medal for China in the women's 69kg category final on Wednesday.

Xiang, winner at the world championships in 2013 and 2015, failed in her third attempt in the snatch competition when she put the 118kg barbell above her head but suddenly the barbell fell awkwardly on her head and down her neck and dropped to the floor.

Zhazira Zhapparkul of Kazakhstan, who stood below Xiang on the podium at the 2015 worlds, claimed the silver with a total of 259kg and the bronze went to Sara Ahmed of Egypt at 255kg.

Lyu Xiaojun won silver medal in men's 77kg weightlifting at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. Lyu smashed the men's snatch world record with 177kg. Lyu lost his gold medal to Nijat Rahimov of Kazakhstan due to his weight.

Cheng Xunzhao won bronze medal in men's 90kg judo class at Rio Olympics to mark the country's male judoist best Olympic performance.

China's Lin Chaopan and Deng Shudi took fifth and sixth spot in artistic gymnastics men's individual all-around at Rio Olympics. Japan's Kohei Uchimura won the gold medal.




Lyu Xiaojun of China reacts during the men's 77kg weightlifting final at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug 10, 2016. Lyu won the silver medal. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xiang Yanmei of China shrugged off the unexpected neck injury to win the gold medal for China in the women's 69kg category final on Wednesday.

Xiang, winner at the world championships in 2013 and 2015, failed in her third attempt in the snatch competition when she put the 118kg barbell above her head but suddenly the barbell fell awkwardly on her head and down her neck and dropped to the floor.

Zhazira Zhapparkul of Kazakhstan, who stood below Xiang on the podium at the 2015 worlds, claimed the silver with a total of 259kg and the bronze went to Sara Ahmed of Egypt at 255kg.

Lyu Xiaojun won silver medal in men's 77kg weightlifting at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. Lyu smashed the men's snatch world record with 177kg. Lyu lost his gold medal to Nijat Rahimov of Kazakhstan due to his weight.

Cheng Xunzhao won bronze medal in men's 90kg judo class at Rio Olympics to mark the country's male judoist best Olympic performance.

China's Lin Chaopan and Deng Shudi took fifth and sixth spot in artistic gymnastics men's individual all-around at Rio Olympics. Japan's Kohei Uchimura won the gold medal.




Cheng celebrates after winning the bronze medal. [Photo/Xinhua]

Xiang Yanmei of China shrugged off the unexpected neck injury to win the gold medal for China in the women's 69kg category final on Wednesday.

Xiang, winner at the world championships in 2013 and 2015, failed in her third attempt in the snatch competition when she put the 118kg barbell above her head but suddenly the barbell fell awkwardly on her head and down her neck and dropped to the floor.

Zhazira Zhapparkul of Kazakhstan, who stood below Xiang on the podium at the 2015 worlds, claimed the silver with a total of 259kg and the bronze went to Sara Ahmed of Egypt at 255kg.

Lyu Xiaojun won silver medal in men's 77kg weightlifting at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. Lyu smashed the men's snatch world record with 177kg. Lyu lost his gold medal to Nijat Rahimov of Kazakhstan due to his weight.

Cheng Xunzhao won bronze medal in men's 90kg judo class at Rio Olympics to mark the country's male judoist best Olympic performance.

China's Lin Chaopan and Deng Shudi took fifth and sixth spot in artistic gymnastics men's individual all-around at Rio Olympics. Japan's Kohei Uchimura won the gold medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Xiang Yanmei of China shrugged off the unexpected neck injury to win the gold medal for China in the women's 69kg category final on Wednesday.



I watched that. She already won the gold after two lifts and the stupid fucking coach made her lift 147kg. She hurt her back.

Even the commentators were like, "WTF, she already won gold, why put her through this stress and risk injury.."

They were right. These Chinese coaches are just so old school. I wouldn't be surprised that more Chinese athletes will have a shorter career than their western counterpart. Coaches put them through gruelling training at the wrong time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> I watched that. She already won the gold after two lifts and the stupid fucking coach made her lift 147kg. She hurt her back.
> 
> Even the commentators were like, "WTF, she already won gold, why put her through this stress and risk injury.."
> 
> They were right. These Chinese coaches are just so old school. I wouldn't be surprised that more Chinese athletes will have a shorter career than their western counterpart. Coaches put them through gruelling training at the wrong time



I once read Chinese swimming coaches make the swimmers train so hard the old school style by doing repetitions that they eventually burn out or get injured or both. Mentally and physically they are destroyed even before they get to competition.

But when Chinese swimmers went to train in Australia under Aussie coaches, they learnt that rest is equally as important as training. It helps to recover the body and mind and be at optimal level when the competition begins.

They also learnt about having a proper nutrition, about what foods to eat and what not to eat.

They also learnt about strengthening exercises for certain parts of the body where the muscles get used the most, which requires a lot of strength.

They also learnt about technique.

You need everything combined from technique, nutrition, exercises, train & rest.

This is sports science. 

Chinese coaches still have the old method of hard training. It might work for some sports but not for others. American and Australian coaches use modern methods to train.

It's about smart training, not hard training.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

dy1022 said:


> what happened to the so call suuuupar pouuuuuwa with more than 1 billion PP?
> 
> Zero, 0 medal !


This thread is not about India.



Economic superpower said:


> I once read Chinese swimming coaches make the swimmers train so hard the old school style by doing repetitions that they eventually burn out or get injured or both. Mentally and physically they are destroyed even before they get to competition.
> 
> But when Chinese swimmers went to train in Australia under Aussie coaches, they learnt that rest is equally as important as training. It helps to recover the body and mind and be at optimal level when the competition begins.
> 
> They also learnt about having a proper nutrition, about what foods to eat and what not to eat.
> 
> They also learnt about strengthening exercises for certain parts of the body where the muscles get used the most, which requires a lot of strength.
> 
> They also learnt about technique.
> 
> You need everything combined from technique, nutrition, exercises, train & rest.
> 
> This is sports science.
> 
> Chinese coaches still have the old method of hard training. It might work for some sports but not for others. American and Australian coaches use modern methods to train.
> 
> It's about smart training, not hard training.



I guess no Australian coach will want to train the Chinese athletes eh? In fact here's a dirty little secret. You know that lean mean body guys always want--it's 70% diet, 30% weight training. No matter how hard you train, if you don't have a proper diet, you will not get that nice muscular body.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Oh come on guy Im sure the Chinese sports institutes are well aware of proper scientific nutrition and training techniques. China is not a backward country.

I think that what the coaches ride on is the Chinese tolerance for pain and bitterness in order to push the athletes above their global peers. This might seem cruel but discipline and hard work is a Chinese merit.

The problem for larger countries with huge populations is that they can only send one team. One way to play this is to send B team athletes and qualifiers to play for Hong Kong. After unification under two systems, Taiwan can also field another Chinese team.

Then there will be three huge Chinese teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> I once read Chinese swimming coaches make the swimmers train so hard the old school style by doing repetitions that they eventually burn out or get injured or both. Mentally and physically they are destroyed even before they get to competition.
> 
> But when Chinese swimmers went to train in Australia under Aussie coaches, they learnt that rest is equally as important as training. It helps to recover the body and mind and be at optimal level when the competition begins.
> 
> They also learnt about having a proper nutrition, about what foods to eat and what not to eat.
> 
> They also learnt about strengthening exercises for certain parts of the body where the muscles get used the most, which requires a lot of strength.
> 
> They also learnt about technique.
> 
> You need everything combined from technique, nutrition, exercises, train & rest.
> 
> This is sports science.
> 
> Chinese coaches still have the old method of hard training. It might work for some sports but not for others. American and Australian coaches use modern methods to train.
> 
> It's about smart training, not hard training.



The two Chinese female swimmers were a victim of burn out for 200m butterfly. Reporter saw them training extremely hard whereas the other competitors were not training during the days before the race. They burnt out during the race

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

dy1022 said:


> yeah, he is latino but with a China flag !


Ok, I know who he is.



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Oh come on guy Im sure the Chinese sports institutes are well aware of proper scientific nutrition and training techniques. China is not a backward country.
> 
> I think that what the coaches ride on is the Chinese tolerance for pain and tolerance in order to push the athletes above their global peers. This might seem cruel but discipline and hard work is a Chinese merit.



That I don't know. But when your swim team is regressing and not progressing, something is wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> The two Chinese female swimmers were a victim of burn out for 200m butterfly. Reporter saw them training extremely hard whereas the other competitors were not training during the days before the race. They burnt out during the race



You should only train lightly before any race.

You need to preserve energy for the race.

The last 25 meters of the race is where it's won or lost. 

If you exert too much energy in training, you will have no energy left for the final 25 meters of the race.

Maybe Chinese swimming team should be under the guidance of a Western coach. Chinese coaches make too many dumb mistakes. Like with the weightlifting incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Jlaw said:


> Ok, I know who he is.
> 
> 
> 
> That I don't know. But when your swim team is regressing and not progressing, something is wrong.



Competition is stronger than ever. Also just accuse the other countries of doping, proof is not needed these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Competition is stronger than ever. Also just accuse the other countries of doping, proof is not needed these days.



Chinese need to revert to dirty tactics. West does it so should China.



Economic superpower said:


> You should only train lightly before any race.
> 
> You need to preserve energy for the race.
> 
> The last 25 meters of the race is where it's won or lost.
> 
> If you exert too much energy in training, you will have no energy left for the final 25 meters of the race.
> 
> Maybe Chinese swimming team should be under the guidance of a Western coach. Chinese coaches make too many dumb mistakes. Like with the weightlifting incident.


Actually they were training extremely hard three days or so before their event. Western swimmers do not go through this gruelling routine. Another mistake by Chinese coaches according to the sports commentators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Actually they were training extremely hard three days or so before their event. Western swimmers do not go through this gruelling routine. Another mistake by Chinese coaches according to the sports commentators.



You can't learn anything new 3 days before the race.

The final days before the race is about getting your mind fully ready for the race. It's about mental preparation. Your body must be fully rested and only light casual swims just to get a nice feel and get into the groove.

All the swimmers in an Olympic final are great. There is very little separating them.

The crucial difference is rest and mental preparation. Also it's about race management. You can't go too hard early and then fade badly in the finish. I saw this with many Chinese swimmers. They go all out in the first part of the race and lead but when the second part comes, they are tired and fade away badly. This is poor race management. Michael Phelps and Sun Yang are 2 of the very best at race management.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

dy1022 said:


> yeah, he is latino but with a China flag !


A lot of false flaggers in this thread. Some from the Indonesian gang which is famous for the fake Japan people Nihonjin. Pls pay attention to the new members who registered after sending me scolding emails in which they pretended to be Chinese early this week.



dy1022 said:


> what happened to the so called suuuupar pouuuuuwa with more than 1 billion PP?
> 
> Zero, 0 medal !


Come on! No India topic here!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Ding clinches table tennis gold, achieving career Grand Slam*
August 11, 2016 



China's Ding Ning returns the ball against her compatriot Li Xiaoxia during the women's singles gold medal match of table tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. Ding Ning won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Lin Yiguang) 


*Ding Ning became the new Grand Slam winner of table tennis on Wednesday after winning in full sets over defending champion Li Xiaoxia in an all-Chinese women's singles final in the 2016 Rio Olympic Games.*

*The 26-year-old top seed, whose encounter with Li was a rematch of the London final four years ago, held her nerve to beat out her teammate 11-9, 5-11, 14-12, 9-11, 8-11, 11-7, 11-7.*

"I'm happy with the result and have also enjoyed the process," said Ding at a post-match press conference.

It was the first time in the sport's 28-year history since the game was introduced to the 1988 Seoul Games that the same two players entered a singles final in back-to-back Olympic Games.

Four years ago in London, Ding lost to Li after being deducted three points by Italian umpire Paola Bongelli without any warning.

*The twice world champion, however, declined to call it a revenge.*

*"Li Xiaoxia is my teammate and friend. I've learned a lot from her," she said. "After the failure in London 2012, I did thorough reflection and confirmed that I did want to continue fighting."*

Facing an opponent as tough as the 28-year-old Li, Ding had not a second on court relaxed but kept cool head when it came up to decisions until she crouched in court and burst into tears after sealing the victory.

"I think I've been more seasoned and more up to challenge right now than four years ago," Ding said.

"After making through to the final, I said to myself that I was on my way to realizing my dream and should devote everything I have for it," she added. "That's why I lived the hardness but simultaneously enjoyed it."

Trailing 3-9 into the game, Li managed to score five points in a row to narrow the gap to 8-9, but Ding was the one to eventually win it 11-9.

The Chinese duo then exchanged leads in the following sets, which went as unpredictable as usual when it came between two Chinese players.

Both Ding and Li made few mistakes and none of them was able to guarantee an unbeatable lead, neither with Ding's trademark backhand serve or Li's fierce attack with crazy top spin.

In the later proved important third set, Ding took an earlier lead and denied a late comeback from Li to win 14-12, though she was quite uncomfortable with her left shoulder after two straight matches against defensive players before the final.

A highlight moment came on the court in the fifth set as the duo performed an eye-catching forehand counter attack before Li won the more than 20-tap rally to lead 9-3.

Later in the decider, with Li having denied two match points through serves, Ding called herself a timeout at the none-coach attended "civil war" , and came back to wrap up the match.

"I had no regrets," commented Li, who suggested earlier Wednesday that this could be her last Olympic Games earlier Wednesday after her semifinal against Ai Fukuhara.

"I had submitted my resignation application for retirement earlier this year but was later persuaded to stay for the Olympics. I want to express my gratitude to all those who pulled me back. I did my best today and the process is my reward," said the native of Shandong province.

Both Ding and Li told media after the final that the upcoming team event will be their next focus and they will fight alongside each other to make sure the gold would be pocketed by China.

"Sometimes we are rivals on court, especially in singles play. But for most of time, we are teammates and on the back of each other. That's why the Chinese women's national team has been dominant for such long time," said Li.

Earlier on Wednesday evening, Olympic debutant Kim Song-I of DPR Korea denied star paddler Ai Fukuhara's chance of launching a revenge for fellow Japanese Kasumi Ishikawa, beating the No. 6 seed 4-0 for an Olympic bronze medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

China's Ding Ning returns the ball against her compatriot Li Xiaoxia during the women's singles gold medal match of table tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)




Gold medalist China's Ding Ning (C), silver medalist China's Li Xiaoxia (L), bronze medalist Kim Song I of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) attend the awarding ceremony for the women's singles final of table tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> View attachment 324954
> 
> China's Ding Ning returns the ball against her compatriot Li Xiaoxia during the women's singles gold medal match of table tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)
> 
> 
> View attachment 324956​Gold medalist China's Ding Ning (C), silver medalist China's Li Xiaoxia (L), bronze medalist Kim Song I of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) attend the awarding ceremony for the women's singles final of table tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. (Xinhua/Shen Bohan)




Congrats to the DPRK medalist, as well. Great achievement!

So far DPRK has 4 medals; 2 silver, 2 bronze.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

**
_
Hope this one is made correctly. The earlier not-made in China failed the genuinity test. LOL._

*Corrected Chinese flags rushed to Rio after expedited production*
(People's Daily Online) 14:52, August 11, 2016






(Snapshot photo shows a flawed Chinese national flag fly at the Rio Olympic Games.)

A Brazilian company has finished production of new Chinese national flags, which will be soon dispatched to Rio Olympic venues to replace the inaccurate ones, Xinhua News Agency reported.

*According to the Chinese Embassy in Brazil, after it came to light that inaccurate Chinese flags had been used at several medals ceremonies in Rio, the Chinese Olympic Committee petitioned the organizing committee of the Rio Olympic Games to correct the mistake. The organizing committee agreed to replace the inaccurate Chinese flags for the remainder of the Games.*

The company that the committee commissioned to produce all the national flags is located 75 kilometers from the city of Sao Paulo. *In order to urge manufacturers to complete the flags as soon as possible, the Chinese Consulate General in Sao Paulo sent staff members to supervise the production on-site. After 30 hours of overtime work, the manufacturers finished the Chinese flags four to five days ahead of schedule.*

The flags are expected to arrive in Rio on the 11th, and will be promptly dispatched to various Olympic venues. The whole process will be completed under the supervision of the Chinese Embassy in Brazil.

*Song Yang, Chinese Consul General in Rio, said, "I'm looking forward to watching the national flags raised in the Rio Olympics, and our athletes continuing to achieve success."*

On Aug. 6, Chinese netizens astutely pointed out that the Chinese flags flying at Olympic venues featured the four smaller stars of the Chinese flag laid out in a parallel pattern. Instead, the stars should be rotated so that each one points toward the center of the flag's one large star. The Rio Olympics organizing committee has apologized for the mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*Weightlifter Deng breaks world records at Rio Olympics*
(Xinhua) 07:31, August 10, 2016





_Chinese weightlifter Deng Wei won women's 63kg title with clean and jerk, total world records at Rio Olympic Games on August 9, 2016. [Photo: Weibo/ People's Daily] 
_

RIO DE JANEIRO -- China's Deng Wei won the women's 63kg weightlifting by breaking two world records in just five lifts at the Rio Olympics on Tuesday.

Deng, world champion in 2014 and 2015, came into the clean and jerk competition with a four-kilo buffer in the snatch. After jerking 138kg in her first attempts, she had already won the gold medal with a total of 253kg as other opponents had finished all the lifts.

Then the 23-year-old lifter began her solo in the fifth attempts, putting an ambitious 147kg above her head steadily for a total of 262kg, breaking two world records in jerk and total by one kilo respectively.

Choe Hyo Sim of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea, bronze medalist at the world championships in 2015, clinched the silver medal at 248kg while Karina Goricheva of Kazakhstan, third in 2015 world ranking, grabbed the bronze at 243kg.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## oprih

My two favorite Chinese athletes are Sun Yang and Lin Dan. I'm rooting for Sun Yang to get his 2nd gold medal in 1500 m and for Lin Dan to win his third consecutive men's single gold medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ahojunk

Qin Kai, Cao Yuan claim bronze in men's synchronised 3m springboard diving
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-11 05:54:29 | Editor: Hou Qiang





Bronze medalists China's Cao Yuan and Qin Kai with their medals of the men's synchronized 3m springboard final at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. (Xinhua/Fei Maohua)



Qin Kai (L) and Cao Yuan of China compete during the men's synchronised 3m springboard diving final at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. Qin Kai and Cao Yuan won the bronze medal. (Xinhua/Cao Can)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Huan said:


> @Jlaw and @Economic superpower When will all the swimming matches end before China falls more behind in the medal count? I can see that USA's swimming medal count are tremendously one-sided against China and others. This is brutal.



I agree
The major fundamental reason is the swimming schedules which account for a total of 34 events all together for the swimmers (** men and women):
Freestyle **: 50, 100, 200, 400, 800 (women only) , and 1,500 (men only);
Backstroke **: 100 and 200;
Breaststroke **: 100 and 200;
Butterfly **: 100 and 200;
Individual medley **: 200 and 400;
Relays **: 4×100 free, 4×200 free; 4×100 medley
Marathon **: 10 kilometres

while in *diving*, only 8 events are scheduled. So it will make a whole lot of difference in the gold medals gap between China and the US if either the no of events in various distances in swimming is reduced or events, like in diving, are expanded



ahojunk said:


> Qin Kai, Cao Yuan claim bronze in men's synchronised 3m springboard diving
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-11 05:54:29 | Editor: Hou Qiang
> 
> View attachment 324983
> 
> Bronze medalists China's Cao Yuan and Qin Kai with their medals of the men's synchronized 3m springboard final at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. (Xinhua/Fei Maohua)
> 
> View attachment 324984​Qin Kai (L) and Cao Yuan of China compete during the men's synchronised 3m springboard diving final at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 10, 2016. Qin Kai and Cao Yuan won the bronze medal. (Xinhua/Cao Can)



That was a sub-par performance for our diving team
Their leading advantage was lost from the third dive onwards and in the last dive they needed a perfect execution to gain extra 11 points over the leading Brits for the gold which did not happen
I wish the whole Chinese diving team can hold their nerves after this setback and regain composure to take the rest of the gold medals so best of luck to them all



TaiShang said:


> **
> _
> Hope this one is made correctly. The earlier not-made in China failed the genuinity test. LOL._
> 
> *Corrected Chinese flags rushed to Rio after expedited production*
> (People's Daily Online) 14:52, August 11, 2016
> 
> 
> (Snapshot photo shows a flawed Chinese national flag fly at the Rio Olympic Games.)
> 
> A Brazilian company has finished production of new Chinese national flags, which will be soon dispatched to Rio Olympic venues to replace the inaccurate ones, Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> *According to the Chinese Embassy in Brazil, after it came to light that inaccurate Chinese flags had been used at several medals ceremonies in Rio, the Chinese Olympic Committee petitioned the organizing committee of the Rio Olympic Games to correct the mistake. The organizing committee agreed to replace the inaccurate Chinese flags for the remainder of the Games.*
> 
> The company that the committee commissioned to produce all the national flags is located 75 kilometers from the city of Sao Paulo. *In order to urge manufacturers to complete the flags as soon as possible, the Chinese Consulate General in Sao Paulo sent staff members to supervise the production on-site. After 30 hours of overtime work, the manufacturers finished the Chinese flags four to five days ahead of schedule.*
> 
> The flags are expected to arrive in Rio on the 11th, and will be promptly dispatched to various Olympic venues. The whole process will be completed under the supervision of the Chinese Embassy in Brazil.
> 
> *Song Yang, Chinese Consul General in Rio, said, "I'm looking forward to watching the national flags raised in the Rio Olympics, and our athletes continuing to achieve success."*
> 
> On Aug. 6, Chinese netizens astutely pointed out that the Chinese flags flying at Olympic venues featured the four smaller stars of the Chinese flag laid out in a parallel pattern. Instead, the stars should be rotated so that each one points toward the center of the flag's one large star. The Rio Olympics organizing committee has apologized for the mistake.



I'll take this as a blessing in disguise Because of the publicity, more people around town are aware of the meaning behind the positioning of the stars on our flag now
And yes, the faulty flags were not made in China.

Also:

"Olympic debutant Kim Song-I of DPR Korea denied star paddler Ai Fukuhara's chance of launching a revenge for fellow Japanese Kasumi Ishikawa, beating the No. 6 seed *4-0* for an Olympic bronze medal."

The match result for the bronze medal should be 4-1 not 4-0 to the North Korean

To her opponents, Kim played with a style which may have appeared deceptively defensive with a lot of heavy underspins and sidespins as well as the call for patience for most of the play but then when opportunities come, her sudden attacks always caught the opponent flatfooted
Well played for a debutant and congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese Taipei archer Tan Yating just beat the competitor from India in eliminations.

Wow, what a performance with consecutive hit on the ten-point mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Chinese Taipei archer Tan Yating just beat the competitor from India in eliminations.
> 
> Wow, what a performance with consecutive hit on the ten-point mark.


Congrats!

Ma Long has just won Japanese in the semi-final.
Their performance was top-notch, especially the final set, amazing!
Spectators even stood up to cheer after each point, every point was an art!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

TaiShang said:


> Chinese Taipei archer Tan Yating just beat the competitor from India in eliminations.
> 
> Wow, what a performance with consecutive hit on the ten-point mark.



Well played Yating

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Zhang Jike and Ma Long will meet in the final!*





*Now, watching women's 50 meter rifle three positions
Du Li!!!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Ma Long has just won Japanese in the semi-final.
> Their performance was top-notch, especially the final set, amazing!
> Spectators even stood up to cheer after each point, every point was an art!
> 
> View attachment 325002



The semi-finalists were showing to the world what the best in Table Tennis looks like
Standing Ovations
It was the most entertaining match so far in all sports events I would say

In the other semi-final, Zhang Jike beat his opponent from Belarus
So gold and silver guaranteed in another All Chinese Final
Congratuations






World no 1: Ma Long





World no 4: Zhang Jike






Du Li

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Women's 50m rifle 3 positions 
Zhang Binbin Silver
Du Li Bronze
Congrats!

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Congratulation to all girls!
Look at their smile!
















*
@Götterdämmerung

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Women's team épée fencing*
*China made to semi-final*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Our swimmers in the 200m back stroke final










Xu Jiayu










Li Guangyuan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Women's team épée fencing
Team China in semifinal now!
The last round






*



AndrewJin said:


> *Women's team épée fencing
> Team China in semifinal now!
> The last round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





*Got it!
Win a ticket to the final a couple of hours later!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

Three_Kingdoms said:


> I agree
> The major fundamental reason is the swimming schedules which account for a total of 34 events all together for the swimmers (** men and women):
> Freestyle **: 50, 100, 200, 400, 800 , and 1,500 (men only);
> Backstroke **: 100 and 200;
> Breaststroke **: 100 and 200;
> Butterfly **: 100 and 200;
> Individual medley **: 200 and 400;
> Relays **: 4×100 free, 4×200 free; 4×100 medley
> Marathon **: 10 kilometres
> 
> while in *diving*, only 8 events are scheduled. So it will make a whole lot of difference in the gold medals gap between China and the US if either the no of events in various distances in swimming is reduced or events, like in diving, are expanded
> 
> 
> 
> That was a sub-par performance for our diving team
> Their leading advantage was lost from the third dive onwards and in the last dive they needed a perfect execution to gain extra 11 points over the leading Brits for the gold which did not happen
> I wish the whole Chinese diving team can hold their nerves after this setback and regain composure to take the rest of the gold medals so best of luck to them all
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take this as a blessing in disguise Because of the publicity, more people around town are aware of the meaning behind the positioning of the stars on our flag now
> And yes, the faulty flags were not made in China.
> 
> Also:
> 
> "Olympic debutant Kim Song-I of DPR Korea denied star paddler Ai Fukuhara's chance of launching a revenge for fellow Japanese Kasumi Ishikawa, beating the No. 6 seed *4-0* for an Olympic bronze medal."
> 
> The match result for the bronze medal should be 4-1 not 4-0 to the North Korean
> 
> To her opponents, Kim played with a style which may have appeared deceptively defensive with a lot of heavy underspins and sidespins as well as the call for patience for most of the play but then when opportunities come, her sudden attacks always caught the opponent flatfooted
> Well played for a debutant and congrats



Where were the faulty flags made in? Do you have a link for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zsari

Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks for the info bro! Though I don't usually want disturbance on existing demographics balance, it does make me think whether China should bring in a very small non-Chinese population to represent the country, only in sports events. Say African athletes.



You guys are looking at it the wrong way. China doesn't need to import people from around the world, it just needs to improve the competitiveness of other countries in the area where US excels in. Don't train or fund program for foreigners in sports that China dominates, do it in sports where the US dominates. China can gain both diplomatically and in the medal stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jlaw

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Our swimmers in the 200m back stroke final
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xu Jiayu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Li Guangyuan



I think they lost


Three_Kingdoms said:


> Our swimmers in the 200m back stroke final
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xu Jiayu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Li Guangyuan



Just finished. no medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Where were the faulty flags made in? Do you have a link for that?



It was said it was a Brazilian company.

**

Ma Long just won in table tennis finals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> It was said it was a Brazilian company.
> 
> **
> 
> Ma Long just won in table tennis finals.


table tennis it's expected China would win. But 200m breaststroke, disappointed as none of the two Chinese got medals

Looks like back to square one for swimming after Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> table tennis it's expected China would win. But 200m breaststroke, disappointed as none of the two Chinese got medals
> 
> Looks like back to square one for swimming after Olympics



Yes. But every kind of competition matters. It is not that one means more than the other. What means is the competition, stamina, patience, endurance, mental strength, etc.

I would like to see China excel in all fields, but I would not be fixated on one sort of competition to bash Team China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Yes. But every kind of competition matters. It is not that one means more than the other. What means is the competition, stamina, patience, endurance, mental strength, etc.
> 
> I would like to see China excel in all fields, but I would not be fixated on one sort of competition to bash Team China.



Men and women were quite strong in swimming until Rio. I guess just Blame it on Rio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I'm going on total medals now, all are precious.

Especially here in Rio where

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Men and women were quite strong in swimming until Rio. I guess just Blame it on Rio
> 
> View attachment 325114


They will prove themselves and make Chinese anthem echo on the Japanese land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> They will prove themselves and make Chinese anthem echo on the Japanese land.


The event is over. The Japanese swim team did extremely well in Rio. More medals in swimming than China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

http://m.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong/a...s-out-judging-after-top-gymnasts-fail-make-it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> The event is over. The Japanese swim team did extremely well in Rio. More medals in swimming than China.



Japan is very close to China in the both medal counts so far.

In home conditions, Japan might be number 2 in 2020.

China has become too complacent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Zsari said:


> You guys are looking at it the wrong way. China doesn't need to import people from around the world, it just needs to improve the competitiveness of other countries in the area where US excels in. Don't train or fund program for foreigners in sports that China dominates, do it in sports where the US dominates. China can gain both diplomatically and in the medal stand.




Is it like funding proxy war in sports? Very interesting idea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

rott said:


> http://m.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong/a...s-out-judging-after-top-gymnasts-fail-make-it



The judges were probably bribed by the Americans. Everyone knows Americans play dirty. Just look at the propaganda against Russian sport by the Anglo-Saxon countries.

Any sport depending on judges such as Gymnastics, Diving and Boxing is at risk of political or racial bias.

Olympics are ALWAYS decided through politics.

It should be renamed the 'Political Games'.

The credibility of the Olympics will decline as the games become more and more political. People will lose interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

Economic superpower said:


> The judges were probably bribed by the Americans. Everyone knows Americans play dirty. Just look at the propaganda against Russian sport by the Anglo-Saxon countries.
> 
> Any sport depending on judges such as Gymnastics, Diving and Boxing is at risk of political or racial bias.
> 
> Olympics are ALWAYS decided through politics.
> 
> It should be renamed the 'Political Games'.
> 
> The credibility of the Olympics will decline as the games become more and more political. People will lose interest.


I've lost interest in the Olympics as soon as I sensed a biased judging in the gymnastics. 
One just can't be interested in bad and biases judges. How can a person be interested in the sport when you know the judges have already been bought? 
Even before the news came out, I knew it right away the judges were unfair.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

This Rio Olympics is so boring. I don't even pay attention anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

xunzi said:


> This Rio Olympics is so boring. I don't even pay attention anymore.



Everything in the Olympics has turned into politics. 

These Anglo-Saxon scum have completely ruined the enjoyment of a sporting contest.

You watch sport to get away from politics for a little while and what do these Anglo-Saxons do? Turn sport into politics.

Everything the Anglo-Saxons touch, they ruin.

Can't even get a judge to be an impartial because of politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

xunzi said:


> This Rio Olympics is so boring. I don't even pay attention anymore.





Economic superpower said:


> Everything in the Olympics has turned into politics.
> 
> These Anglo-Saxon scum have completely ruined the enjoyment of a sporting contest.
> 
> You watch sport to get away from politics for a little while and what do these Anglo-Saxons do? Turn sport into politics.
> 
> Everything the Anglo-Saxons touch, they ruin.
> 
> Can't even get a judge to be an impartial because of politics.



Forge the Olympics. We will be vindicated by reality.

For example, if we nuke our enemies, our nukes will not lose effectiveness just because some judge bribed with Anglo-Saxon money declares the trajectory of the missile to lack aesthetic merit. 

-------------------------------------------------------

on a related note

http://www.scmp.com/sport/china/art...-pig-olympic-commentary-outraged-chinese-fans

*CBC Olympics commentator finally apologises for saying Chinese swimmer ‘died like a pig’*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

What has the Olympics come to.... Sigh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Fcuk this shifty Olympics. Biased judges always rort the Chinese.

It could only get worse next time in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

*Crisis for China as swimmer Chen Xinyi fails drugs test at Rio Olympics*

China says it will cooperate during the investigation and repeats it resolutely opposes use of banned substances

CHAN KIN-WA AND PHILA.SIU

KINWA.CHAN@SCMP.COM






China’s Chen Xinyi competes in the women's 100m butterfly heat in Rio. Photo: AFP
China plunged into a doping crisis at the Rio Olympics today with swimmer Chen Xinyi failing a drugs test.

The Chinese Swimming Association confirmed that 18-year-old Chen tested positive for diuretic hydrochlorothiazide on August 7, the day she finished fourth in the 100m butterfly final.

Chen has applied to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for testing of her B sample and a hearing to look into the matter, said the Chinese Swimming Association.

“The CSA has taken this matter seriously and demanded full cooperation from Chen in the investigation,” the CSA said.

“The CSA resolutely opposes use of banned substances. We will cooperate with the Court of Arbitration of Sport during its investigation and will respect the final ruling by the CAS.”

Diuretics increase urination rates and can be used as “masking agents” to hide the presence of performance-enhancing substances that are screened for in doping tests.

Chen, who missed the bronze medal by nine-hundredths of a second, was scheduled to take part in the heats for the 50m freestyle on Friday morning (Rio time).

Chen finished sixth in the 100m fly last summer at the world championships in Kazan, and she also won a gold medal for her prelims leg on China’s 400m medley relay at that meet.

She won gold at the 2014 Incheon Asian Games in the 50m free, 100m fly and 400m free relay.




China's Sun Yang has also been at the centre of drug accusations. Photo: AFP

The positive comes as China vigorously defends its athletes in the face of another drugs storm in Rio, particularly surrounding superstar swimmer Sun Yang.

He makes me sick: French swimmer Camille Lacourt casts doubt on China's Olympic Games champion Sun Yang

Australian swimmer Mack Horton called Sun a “drug cheat” before and after he beat the controversial Chinese hero in the 400m men’s freestyle final.

Accusations and insults have been flying back and forth ever since.

Chen becomes the first Chinese athlete to test positive at an Olympics since 1992 in Barcelona.

China’s biggest swimming drug scandal came at the 1994 Asian Games in Hiroshima when seven of their team tested positive.

A year later, the official _Chinese People’s Daily_ published an anti-doping policy and proclaimed an official prohibition on performance-enhancing substances.

'We have no intention of making an apology': Aussies tell China where to go as Sun Yang row rumbles on

At the 1998 World Swimming Championships in Perth, human growth hormone (HGH) was discovered in Chinese swimmer Yuan Yuan’s luggage in a random search at the airport. She had enough HGH to supply the entire women’s swimming team for the championships. Yuan Yuan was banned for four years.

Also at the Perth championships, banned diuretic masking agent triamterine was found in the urine of four Chinese swimmers – Wang Luna, Zhang Yi, Cai Huijue and Wang Wei. They were all suspended from competition for two years.

Sun Yang war with Australia spills into cyberspace as hacker fans are blamed for taking down country’s first online census

Meanwhile, Bulgarian athlete Silvia Danekova confirmed she had failed a doping test, with reports saying she has tested positive for blood booster EPO.

“We have found out that my fourth test was positive. The shock for me is unbelievable,” the 33-year-old said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Economic superpower said:


> Any sport depending on judges such as Gymnastics, *Diving* and Boxing is at risk of political or racial bias.



I agree that any event with judges is open to suspicion. Maybe they should move to computerized judges in the future...but expect quirky judgements.

BTW there's been 4 gold medals handed out for diving. China has won 3 of them. So the judges aren't all stacked against you.


----------



## ahojunk

*Some pictures of Ma Long - the Olympic table-tennis champion.*





China's Ma Long celebrates after the men's singles table tennis final against Zhang Jike of China at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 11, 2016. Ma Long won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Lin Yiguang)





China's Ma Long in action during the men's singles table tennis final against Zhang Jike of China.





China's Ma Long in action during the men's singles table tennis final against Zhang Jike of China.


======================
*Some pictures of Zhang Jike - the Olympics silver medallist in table-tennis.*





China's Zhang Jike in action during the men's singles table tennis final against compatriot Ma Long of China.





China's Zhang Jike in action during the men's singles table tennis final against compatriot Ma Long of China.





China's Zhang Jike in action during the men's singles table tennis final against compatriot Ma Long of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Economic superpower said:


> Japan is very close to China in the both medal counts so far.
> 
> In home conditions, Japan might be number 2 in 2020.
> 
> China has become too complacent.



Seems our sport system pay more attentions to winter games these years, you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Place Of Space said:


> Seems our sport system pay more attentions to winter games these years, you know?



Should not be abandoning Summer sports.

Summer games are the most popular.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Raphael said:


> Forge the Olympics. We will be vindicated by reality.
> 
> For example, if we nuke our enemies, our nukes will not lose effectiveness just because some judge bribed with Anglo-Saxon money declares the trajectory of the missile to lack aesthetic merit.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------
> 
> on a related note
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/sport/china/art...-pig-olympic-commentary-outraged-chinese-fans
> 
> *CBC Olympics commentator finally apologises for saying Chinese swimmer ‘died like a pig’*


Byron McDonald is known to be a racist against Asians. You can hear it in his commentating when Asians win. He was the guy who criticise Sun Yang for taking too long with his poses



Hamartia Antidote said:


> I agree that any event with judges is open to suspicion. Maybe they should move to computerized judges in the future...but expect quirky judgements.
> 
> BTW there's been 4 gold medals handed out for diving. China has won 3 of them. So the judges aren't all stacked against you.



With the diving event, amateurs like myself can see whether the pair did well by watching the synchronization and entry. Can't do that with gymnastics other than the landing or if someone falls.



Place Of Space said:


> Seems our sport system pay more attentions to winter games these years, you know?



Poor excuses. Coaches from summer games do not coach winter games.

I don't mind China not winning subjective events like gymnastics, but events with a timer is a must win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oprih

rott said:


> http://m.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong/a...s-out-judging-after-top-gymnasts-fail-make-it


I think some forces are doing everything to allow america to sweep all gold medals in the women's gymnastics. It's really sad that america still resort to such acts, it's as if they are not contented with always being the leader in the medal table that they will go as far as to steal gold medals from other countries. I just hope that China can maintain it's position as number two in the medal table.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Byron McDonald is known to be a racist against Asians. You can hear it in his commentating when Asians win. He was the guy who criticise Sun Yang for taking too long with his poses
> 
> 
> 
> With the diving event, amateurs like myself can see whether the pair did well by watching the synchronization and entry. Can't do that with gymnastics other than the landing or if someone falls.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor excuses. Coaches from summer games do not coach winter games.
> 
> I don't mind China not winning subjective events like gymnastics, but events with a timer is a must win.



I hate judging events. Surely there must be some electronic way to decide these events.

Gymnastics, boxing, diving are the most susceptible to biased judging.

I'm not sure to what degree wrestling, judo and taekwondo are affected by judges. Because if you do a 'takedown' of your opponent, you win a point, the judges opinion doesn't matter. If you know what I mean.

Whereas gymnastics, boxing and diving are solely decided by judges.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Chinese swimmer Chen Xinyi tests positive at Rio Olympics: Chinese Swimming Association
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-12 13:29:18 | Editor: huaxia








Chinese swimmer Chen Xinyi is in the women's 100m butterfly final at Rio Olympics. (Xinhua)

RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 12 (Xinhua) -- Chinese swimmer Chen Xinyi has failed a doping test at the Rio Olympic Games, the Chinese Swimming Association (CSA) announced in its statement on Friday morning.

The 18-year-old Chen tested positive for hydrochlorothiazide, a diuretic, on Aug. 7 after she finished fourth in the 100m butterfly final in 56.72 seconds.

Chen has applied to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for testing of sample B and a hearing to look into the matter, said the CSA.

"The CSA has taken this matter seriously and demanded full cooperation from Chen in the investigation," the CSA said in the statement.

"The CSA resolutely opposes use of banned substances. We will cooperate with the Court of Arbitration of Sport during its investigation and will respect the final ruling by the CAS."

Chen missed the podium in the 100m butterfly final on Sunday as she came fourth in 56.72 seconds, 0.09 behind bronze medalist Dana Vollmer of the United States. Sweden's Sarah Sjostrom won the event in a world record time of 55.48 with Canadian Penny Oleksiak in second place in 56.46.

Chen was previously scheduled to take part in the women's 50m freestyle heats on late Friday morning.

In order to add accountability and transparency of the Rio Games, the IOC has adopted a new step in its doping control process.

After an adverse analytical finding appears, the IOC will first carry out the initial research to determine whether the athlete in question has any legitimate reason to take banned substance, according to an early statement from the Rio Olympics organizing committee.

Once the IOC decides there is a case to answer, the CAS will take over to determine whether an adverse finding translates into an anti-doping violation or not, said the statement.

The IOC then will mete out Games-related penalties like disqualification, added the statement.




Economic superpower said:


> *Crisis for China as swimmer Chen Xinyi fails drugs test at Rio Olympics*
> 
> China says it will cooperate during the investigation and repeats it resolutely opposes use of banned substances
> 
> CHAN KIN-WA AND PHILA.SIU
> 
> KINWA.CHAN@SCMP.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s Chen Xinyi competes in the women's 100m butterfly heat in Rio. Photo: AFP
> China plunged into a doping crisis at the Rio Olympics today with swimmer Chen Xinyi failing a drugs test.
> 
> The Chinese Swimming Association confirmed that 18-year-old Chen tested positive for diuretic hydrochlorothiazide on August 7, the day she finished fourth in the 100m butterfly final.
> 
> Chen has applied to the International Olympic Committee (IOC) for testing of her B sample and a hearing to look into the matter, said the Chinese Swimming Association.
> 
> “The CSA has taken this matter seriously and demanded full cooperation from Chen in the investigation,” the CSA said.
> 
> “The CSA resolutely opposes use of banned substances. We will cooperate with the Court of Arbitration of Sport during its investigation and will respect the final ruling by the CAS.”
> 
> Diuretics increase urination rates and can be used as “masking agents” to hide the presence of performance-enhancing substances that are screened for in doping tests.
> 
> Chen, who missed the bronze medal by nine-hundredths of a second, was scheduled to take part in the heats for the 50m freestyle on Friday morning (Rio time).
> 
> Chen finished sixth in the 100m fly last summer at the world championships in Kazan, and she also won a gold medal for her prelims leg on China’s 400m medley relay at that meet.
> 
> She won gold at the 2014 Incheon Asian Games in the 50m free, 100m fly and 400m free relay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Sun Yang has also been at the centre of drug accusations. Photo: AFP
> 
> The positive comes as China vigorously defends its athletes in the face of another drugs storm in Rio, particularly surrounding superstar swimmer Sun Yang.
> 
> He makes me sick: French swimmer Camille Lacourt casts doubt on China's Olympic Games champion Sun Yang
> 
> Australian swimmer Mack Horton called Sun a “drug cheat” before and after he beat the controversial Chinese hero in the 400m men’s freestyle final.
> 
> Accusations and insults have been flying back and forth ever since.
> 
> Chen becomes the first Chinese athlete to test positive at an Olympics since 1992 in Barcelona.
> 
> China’s biggest swimming drug scandal came at the 1994 Asian Games in Hiroshima when seven of their team tested positive.
> 
> A year later, the official _Chinese People’s Daily_ published an anti-doping policy and proclaimed an official prohibition on performance-enhancing substances.
> 
> 'We have no intention of making an apology': Aussies tell China where to go as Sun Yang row rumbles on
> 
> At the 1998 World Swimming Championships in Perth, human growth hormone (HGH) was discovered in Chinese swimmer Yuan Yuan’s luggage in a random search at the airport. She had enough HGH to supply the entire women’s swimming team for the championships. Yuan Yuan was banned for four years.
> 
> Also at the Perth championships, banned diuretic masking agent triamterine was found in the urine of four Chinese swimmers – Wang Luna, Zhang Yi, Cai Huijue and Wang Wei. They were all suspended from competition for two years.
> 
> Sun Yang war with Australia spills into cyberspace as hacker fans are blamed for taking down country’s first online census
> 
> Meanwhile, Bulgarian athlete Silvia Danekova confirmed she had failed a doping test, with reports saying she has tested positive for blood booster EPO.
> 
> “We have found out that my fourth test was positive. The shock for me is unbelievable,” the 33-year-old said.


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> I hate judging events. Surely there must be some electronic way to decide these events.
> 
> Gymnastics, boxing, diving are the most susceptible to biased judging.
> 
> I'm not sure to what degree wrestling, judo and taekwondo are affected by judges. Because if you do a 'takedown' of your opponent, you win a point, the judges opinion doesn't matter. If you know what I mean.
> 
> Whereas gymnastics, boxing and diving are solely decided by judges.



Whatever the case, I'm done with Olympics. If Chinese want to change Olympics rule, they need to stop watching it, stop supporting Team China, and just stop supporting all the world's athletes.

People change best when it hurts their bottom line.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

oprih said:


> I think some forces are doing everything to allow america to sweep all gold medals in the women's gymnastics. It's really sad that america still resort to such acts, it's as if they are not contented with always being the leader in the medal table that they will go as far as to steal gold medals from other countries. I just hope that China can maintain it's position as number two in the medal table.



The Americans are getting desperate at everything. They are uncomfortable with the state of the world. They know they are being challenged in all areas now by China. Sports is one of these areas.

They realise their relative power is in decline. China is on the rise.

Even if China finished 2nd, but is still close to the US, then I'm relatively satisfied.

In 2012, US got 8 more golds and 15 more total medals than China.



Jlaw said:


> Whatever the case, I'm done with Olympics. If Chinese want to change Olympics rule, they need to stop watching it, stop supporting Team China, and just stop supporting all the world's athletes.
> 
> People change best when it hurts their bottom line.



But you have to fight for your rights. You can't just surrender when the enemy attacks you. The enemy makes things tough so you go away and don't challenge them anymore.

I say China must increase its influence in Olympics even more. This means having more Chinese representatives at sports organizations.

Chinese brands more involved in Olympics.

The Anglo-Saxons wants to make things as difficult for China as possible. Because China and Russia are the only countries that challenge them. The other countries are cowards that are happy being bullied by the Anglo-Saxons.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

people here need to read the rule books in each sport before actually commenting on how judge were "bribed"

In gymnastic. Point can only award with two things, difficulty and execution, but points can be deducted by different category, depending on which apparatus you are playing, it range form 3 to 5 category (in vault, for example, score can be deducted off by pre-flight, support, after-flight and landing)

To get a score, there were 3 judge involved, 2 sector judge that give out 2 score, and a final judge that make sure that 2 score is align, there are virtually, no way a judge can be bribe and affect the result.

Beside, there were actually 2 gymnasts were ever penalised by the judge during the team match routine, Russian by 0.3 and Chinese by 0.1, which even if those weren't penalised, the final result remain unchanged.

I know Chinese have a knack to doubt international ruling, But to doubt an Olympic game is something really strange, the game is decided so that none of the country can cheat, regardless on how influential they are.



oprih said:


> I think some forces are doing everything to allow america to sweep all gold medals in the women's gymnastics. It's really sad that america still resort to such acts, it's as if they are not contented with always being the leader in the medal table that they will go as far as to steal gold medals from other countries. I just hope that China can maintain it's position as number two in the medal table.



lol, did you actually watch the match or blaring your mouth like you used to with no knowledge what so ever on the subject at hand?

Wang and Shang selected a generally less difficulty routine than Simone Biles across 3 apparatus (apart fomr uneven bar) and both gymnasts executed their routine without much fault, then of course Simone Biles won the event. If you watch the match, you will lose basically the Chinese Gymnasts lose because their routine is less difficult, this is not something judge can tell the gymnast on.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Jlaw said:


> Where were the faulty flags made in? Do you have a link for that?



Is this what you wanted?

"Earlier reports that all flags for the Rio Olympics were supplied by Chinese companies have proven to be false. A spokesperson for the Rio Organizing Committee spoke about the flawed flags earlier today, stated that they will be replaced quickly and added that the flags were *not* produced in China, but locally made in Brazil, according to Sina News."

http://shanghaiist.com/2016/08/08/chinese_flags_error_rio.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

AndrewJin said:


> *Women's team épée fencing
> Team China in semifinal now!
> The last round
> View attachment 325055
> View attachment 325056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Got it!
> Win a ticket to the final a couple of hours later!*
> View attachment 325058
> 
> View attachment 325059




They lost the final against our girls but don't be upset,you got a bunch of medals while this was the first for us at these Olympic Games.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Jlaw said:


> I think they lost
> Just finished. no medals.



Xu Jiayu finished 4th
Li Guangyuan 6th

We got bronze medals in other 2 swimming events yesterday





Women's 200m Breaststroke: *SHI Jinglin 





*
and:
Men's 200m Individual Medley: *WANG Shun 










*



flamer84 said:


> They lost the final against our girls but don't be upset,you got a bunch of medals while this was the first for us at these Olympic Games.



No we didnt and wont
Congrats Romania and Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

flamer84 said:


> They lost the final against our girls but don't be upset,you got a bunch of medals while this was the first for us at these Olympic Games.


Congrats!
Though I didn't make it to watch the final, tooooo late.
I guess it was a very exciting game!



oprih said:


> I think some forces are doing everything to allow america to sweep all gold medals in the women's gymnastics. It's really sad that america still resort to such acts, it's as if they are not contented with always being the leader in the medal table that they will go as far as to steal gold medals from other countries. I just hope that China can maintain it's position as number two in the medal table.


And they have the supa powa of the black.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

So despite all the jazz, we scored 1 gold (TT), 3 silvers (TT, shooting and fencing), 3 bronzes (shooting and 2 swimming) yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

flamer84 said:


> They lost the final against our girls but don't be upset,you got a bunch of medals while this was the first for us at these Olympic Games.



Which competion / sport it is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Place Of Space said:


> Which competion / sport it is?



Fencing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

1 Bronze:
Rowing Lightweight Women's Double Sculls Huang / Pan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zsari

T-123456 said:


> What limit,cant you send a lifter to every class?



Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## flamer84

Place Of Space said:


> Which competion / sport it is?




Women team fencing.China was the reigning Olympic champion and the No 1 favourite,Romania was the No 2 favourite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Zsari said:


> Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.



Yeah, we see this shit again and again.

In table tennis they even made the balls larger to slow it down. Look behind the scenes and its usually a bunch of old white guys rigging the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

China women fencing team - epee silver medalists Rio 2016





许安琪、*孙玉洁、孙一文、郝佳露













Gold medalists (李娜,骆晓娟,孙玉洁,许安琪) - China Women Team Epee in London 2012












2012 Gold Medals Match:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Yeah, we see this shit again and again.
> 
> In table tennis they even made the balls larger to slow it down. Look behind the scenes and its usually a bunch of old white guys rigging the system.



This is why I say China should make it a priority to have more Chinese involved in these sports organisations.



Zsari said:


> Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.



They remove events for table tennis and yet they give out like 6 gold medals for bloody equestrian.

Who are the people that decide whether to remove events at table tennis? Is it the Table Tennis organisation or the IOC?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Medals by Province!*
http://2016.sohu.com/s2016/2016medalmap/
*
Green <1-3 gold
Blue bronze or silver *

*





My province one gold and one bronze!*

*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yolo2016

*Chinese swimmer tests positive for banned substance in Rio*
*



*
*Chinese swimmer tests positive for banned substance in Rio
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/12/sport/china-swimmer-positive-rio/index.html
*


----------



## Jlaw

Zsari said:


> Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.



Yup cuz in Beijing, I think China won in all the weight category so they changed the rules

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Yup cuz in Beijing, I think China won in all the weight category so they changed the rules



Who changes the rules?

The IOC or the particular sports governing organisation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> This is why I say China should make it a priority to have more Chinese involved in these sports organisations.
> 
> They remove events for table tennis and yet they give out like 6 gold medals for bloody equestrian.
> 
> Who are the people that decide whether to remove events at table tennis? Is it the Table Tennis organisation or the IOC?





Zsari said:


> Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.



Not entirely true

Table Tennis was first introduced in 1988 which had the format of singles and doubles for men and women (4 gold medals in total)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis_at_the_1988_Summer_Olympics

Until 2008, they replaced doubles events with team events but the total number of gold medals remained at 4 (2 singles and 2 teams) and the same thereafter in every Olympics until today
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis_at_the_Summer_Olympics

However, the omission of mixed doubles and doubles are very odd
In tennis as well as in badminton, they all have 5 events: 2 singles 2 doubles and 1 mixed (no team event). So in view of China's supreme dominance in TT, we lose the chance of winning one additional gold (at least )

But I totally agree to the exclusion in Olympics of bloody Equestrian (6 events) which is a sport designed for the rich countries

" Equestrianism is not a cheap sport – it never has been. And really, it’s no longer a sport for the amateur, either, unless they’re independently wealthy. It is fast becoming a sport for monied nations" and
"The Brits are saying that for them to send a full eight teams to WEG, it will cost about $NZ 3.4 million. We won’t have that problem, at this stage anyway, with just two eventers and six jumping riders named on WEG squads. There’s no word yet on the dressage hopefuls. individuals."
""

http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/2010/02/18/counting-the-cost-of-equestrian-sport/#axzz4H8m9Dbua


*MONEY MATTERS – HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO RIDE AT THE OLYMPICS?*
http://horsejunkiesunited.com/?p=26564

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Who changes the rules?
> 
> The IOC or the particular sports governing organisation?


IOC is really a western organization. They got pressure from a certain country to change the rules. Hell, they changed the rules for swimming also when German dominated. Now no more tight body fitting swimsuit allowed. US bitched about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

Three_Kingdoms said:


> 1 Bronze:
> Rowing Lightweight Women's Double Sculls Huang / Pan


Great to see that China is starting to make progress in rowing, I can see more success in this sport for China in the future!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jlaw said:


> Yup cuz in Beijing, I think China won in all the weight category so they changed the rules



You won 8 out of 15 gold medals. 5 out 15 in 2012. 5 out of 15 in 2004. There's still 15 in 2016 https://www.olympic.org/weightlifting


----------



## Jlaw

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You won 8 out of 15 gold medals.


Won more in 2008 without the number of athletes restriction. In swimming there is no restriction on number of athletes per country. As long as you qualify you keep going until the finals. why put restriction for weight class in lifting?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

oprih said:


> Great to see that China is starting to make progress in rowing, I can see more success in this sport for China in the future!



Thanks Sir
AFAIK this is not the first medal at the Olympics
I think we have won some more in other Olympics and world events as well
Give me time to find some of the records

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

oprih said:


> Great to see that China is starting to make progress in rowing, I can see more success in this sport for China in the future!



Yea there is no reason why China can't do well in Rowing and Canoeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jlaw said:


> Won more in 2008 without the number of athletes restriction. In swimming there is no restriction on number of athletes per country. As long as you qualify you keep going until the finals. why put restriction for weight class in lifting?



There is but not as severe as weightlifting.

The limit is 2 per individual event. So if a third best swimmer from a country beats everybody else in the time trials he still can't compete. A country can't win all 3 medals in an individual swimming event and obviously not more than 1 in a team event.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Yea there is no reason why China can't do well in Rowing and Canoeing.


shoulder muscles in athletes not as strong. You see despite what liberals tell you , in sport besides being skilled, you need to have height and strength. Being shorter is disadvantage because you work harder than a tall guy so you get tired faster.

Getting tall athlete is no issue for China, i think proper training and nutrition may be the issue.



Hamartia Antidote said:


> There is but not as severe as weightlifting.
> 
> The limit is 2 per individual event. So if a third best swimmer from a country beats everybody else in the time trials he still can't compete. A country can't win all 3 medals in an individual swimming event and obviously not more than 1 in a team event.


In weightlifting, they limit only 4 athletes for any one country regardless of weight class. China is a medal contender for all weight class men and women, so potentially they missed out on 6-8 extra medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Our rowing medals in Olympics history:

We are ranking fairly low at 23rd on all time medals table
G 1 + S 4 + B 2 = 7 in total

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rowing_at_the_Summer_Olympics
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_at_the_Olympics

But there are world sports events in rowing like the World Rowing Championships/ cup, Asian Games etc in which we got medals



Men 20 Km walk just finished
Gold and Silver Medals to China 

China's first 2 medals in Track and Field!
Congrats

Wang Zhen - Gold




China 1:19.14 

Cai Zelin - Silver



China 1:19.26

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jlaw said:


> In weightlifting, they limit only 4 athletes for any one country regardless of weight class. China is a medal contender for all weight class men and women, so potentially they missed out on 6-8 extra medals.



I think it's 10. 5 Chinese have already won medals.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Bronze 
Rowing Lightweight Women's Double Sculls
HUANG Wenyi & PAN Feihong















*



Three_Kingdoms said:


> Our rowing medals in Olympics history:
> 
> We are ranking fairly low at 23rd on all time medals table
> G 1 + S 4 + B 2 = 7 in total
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rowing_at_the_Summer_Olympics
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_at_the_Olympics
> 
> But there are world sports events in rowing like the World Rowing Championships/ cup, Asian Games etc in which we got medals
> 
> 
> 
> Men 20 Km walk just finished
> Gold and Silver Medals to China
> 
> China's first 2 medals in Track and Field!
> Congrats
> 
> Wang Zhen - Gold
> 
> 
> 
> China 1:19.14
> 
> Cai Zelin - Silver
> 
> 
> 
> China 1:19.26


Congrats!
Wang Zhen and Cai Zelin have made excellent cooperation during the entire race of 20km!
Brilliant teamwork!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> Congrats!
> Wang Zhen and Cai Zelin have made excellent cooperation during the entire race of 20km!



Yes. They have been keeping the pace at good distance from the lead until the last few Kms
A very good start for our track and field athletes
Very encouraging news for China after the disastrous results at the swimming pool

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Yes. They have been keeping the pace at good distance from the lead until the last few Kms
> A very good start for our track and field athletes
> Very encouraging news for China after the disastrous results at the swimming pool


下面还有什么比赛？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zsari

Hamartia Antidote said:


> You won 8 out of 15 gold medals. 5 out 15 in 2012. 5 out of 15 in 2004. There's still 15 in 2016 https://www.olympic.org/weightlifting



Do you know the two Kazakhstan female weightlifters that won gold, Maiya Maneza and Zulfiya Chinshanlo are Chinese athletes on lease contract to Kazakh? The only reason they can't compete for China is the quota system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> 下面还有什么比赛？




I am watching women trampoline - live
He Wenna, former champion, stands in third place now so gold is not within her reach
Let's see if Li Dan can do better



Zsari said:


> Do you know the two Kazakhstan female weightlifter that won gold, Mistake Maneza and Zulfiya Chinshanlo are Chinese athletes on lease contact to Kazakh? The only reason they can't compete for China is the quota system.



This guy, HA, is a known TROLL on PDF
I dont know why you guys have to spend time with him

Li Dan gets a bronze in women trampoline 
Former gold medalist He Wenna just in 4th place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Zsari said:


> Do you know the two Kazakhstan female weightlifter that won gold, Mistake Maneza and Zulfiya Chinshanlo are Chinese athletes on lease contact to Kazakh? The only reason they can't compete for China is the quota system.


You sure?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zulfiya_Chinshanlo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Track and Field 10,000 meter race - women now starts (recorded play)

African runners from Kenya and Ethiopia are favourites





The Champion





Gold and Silver Medalists


Men and women swimming teams enter final of 4 x 100m medley

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zsari

Jlaw said:


> You sure?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zulfiya_Chinshanlo



They themselves admit that. But it's not the athletes' fault that they cannot compete for their country instead have to "immigrate" elsewhere in order to beat the quota.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Jlaw said:


> You sure?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zulfiya_Chinshanlo



Well she may be just hiding her Chinese ethnicity so she doesn't get into trouble with the IOC for going around the 10 person rule. It is possible the Kazaks are simply backing her up. She probably trained all her life and then the rule limit screwed her up.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Bronze - Yu Song beat her opponent by ippon
Judo - women 78 kg +
Yu claimed the gold medal in World Championships in 2015 Astana in the same event

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-123456

Zsari said:


> Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.


Didnt know that,thanks for the info.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Women's Team Sprint *
*China - GONG Jinjie and ZHONG Tianshi set a NEW WORLD RECORD @*
* 31.928 sec into the final against Team Russia** 



*
Go China* *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *Women's Team Sprint *
> *China - GONG Jinjie and ZHONG Tianshi set a NEW WORLD RECORD @*
> * 31.928 sec into the final against Team Russia**
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Go China* *




*13th GOLD - China
Congratulations




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Defending China's women's epee team settles for silver*
*(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-12*





China's Hao Jialu (left) competes in the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. Defending China lost to Romania 38-44 to settle for silver. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn] 





China's Hao Jialu, Sun Yiwen, Xu Anqi and Sun Yujie listen to the national anthem before the match. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]





China (Left), Romania (Central), and Russia (Right) celebrate winning the medals during the victory ceremony after the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]





China, the defending champion, celebrates winning the silver medal during the victory ceremony after the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]





Romania is congratulated by China after winning the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]





Ana Maria Popescu of Romania (Left) competes with Sun Yujie of China (Right) during the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]




Xu Anqi of China (Left) competes with Simona Gherman of Romania (Right) during the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]






Sun Yujie, Xu Anqi, Sun Yiwen and Hao Jialu of China pose for a group photo during the women's epee team final at Carioca Arena 3, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on August 11, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*China wins first cycling Olympic gold*
*(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-13 06:57Comments*

China claimed its first cycling Olympic gold after Gong Jinjie and Zhong Tianshi won the women's team sprint in the Rio Olympic Velodrome on Friday.

The Chinese due beat Daria Shmeleva and Anastasiia Voinova of Russia in the final to take the gold, while the bronze went to Germany who defeated Australia.



















Zhong Tianshi of China celebrates. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]





Gong Jinjie of China celebrates. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]





Zhong Tianshi (L) Gong Jinjie (R)










Zhong Tianshi (L) Gong Jinjie (R) claimed China's first ever Olympic track cycling gold medal when they won the women's team sprint title on Friday, beating Russia in the final. The Chinese broke the world record in qualifying for the final and were too strong for Russians Anastasia Voinova and Daria Shmeleva as they sped to gold.

They were the silver medalist four year ago in London after being relegated unfortunately to the second position due to rule violation despite finishing at a better time than the British team

This is also a significant achievement for China because western countries have been holding onto the gold medal positions for a century until Rio Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Women Trampoline Bronze Medalist: Li Dan



















Li Dan on the podium







Li Dan's Team-mate nicked named 'Trampoline Princess' in China, He Wenna finished 4th. He was a gold medalist 8 years ago in Beijing Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *China wins first cycling Olympic gold*
> *(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-13 06:57Comments*
> 
> China claimed its first cycling Olympic gold after Gong Jinjie and Zhong Tianshi won the women's team sprint in the Rio Olympic Velodrome on Friday.
> 
> The Chinese due beat Daria Shmeleva and Anastasiia Voinova of Russia in the final to take the gold, while the bronze went to Germany who defeated Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhong Tianshi of China celebrates. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gong Jinjie of China celebrates. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhong Tianshi (L) Gong Jinjie (R)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhong Tianshi (L) Gong Jinjie (R) claimed China's first ever Olympic track cycling gold medal when they won the women's team sprint title on Friday, beating Russia in the final. The Chinese broke the world record in qualifying for the final and were too strong for Russians Anastasia Voinova and Daria Shmeleva as they sped to gold.
> 
> They were the silver medalist four year ago in London after being relegated unfortunately to the second position due to rule violation despite finishing at a better time than the British team
> 
> This is also a significant achievement for China because western countries have been holding onto the gold medal positions for a century until Rio Olympics



A huge achievement, congrates the cycle team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Zsari said:


> They themselves admit that. But it's not the athletes' fault that they cannot compete for their country instead have to "immigrate" elsewhere in order to beat the quota.



I know wiki is not a reliable source but is this true, or made up by Kazakstan offical?

Wikipedia:
"However, according to official Kazakh records, Zulfiya was born 25 July 1993 in Almaty, Kazakhstan. Her father Salakhar Chinshanlo is a businessman who speaks fluently both Russian and Dungan language."



Three_Kingdoms said:


> *13th GOLD - China
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




the helmet looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

Sun Yang fails to qualify for 1,500m final. I'm very disappointed. 

Apparently he was sick.

Oh well, that just sums up China's swim team at this Olympics.

I was hoping they could do better than 2012, but the entire team has regressed.

Even the women, who are very consistent, performed below their potential. 

Not sure what happened, but hopefully the team learns from this and motivates them to get better.

Maybe less magazines covers and more concentration on winning (like China's table tennis team), would better serve the swim team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Wow, the Philippines got a silver also. Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Economic superpower said:


> Sun Yang fails to qualify for 1,500m final. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Apparently he was sick.
> 
> Oh well, that just sums up China's swim team at this Olympics.
> 
> I was hoping they could do better than 2012, but the entire team has regressed.
> 
> Even the women, who are very consistent, performed below their potential.
> 
> Not sure what happened, but hopefully the team learns from this and motivates them to get better.
> 
> Maybe less magazines covers and more concentration on winning (like China's table tennis team), would better serve the swim team.



Greater hope mean also a great deception, when come to cheerleading our team, I don't expect anything from them...of course I want China to earn all Medals .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Sun Yang fails to qualify for 1,500m final. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> Apparently he was sick.
> 
> Oh well, that just sums up China's swim team at this Olympics.
> 
> I was hoping they could do better than 2012, but the entire team has regressed.
> 
> Even the women, who are very consistent, performed below their potential.
> 
> Not sure what happened, but hopefully the team learns from this and motivates them to get better.
> 
> Maybe less magazines covers and more concentration on winning (like China's table tennis team), would better serve the swim team.



stop treating them like movie stars until they bring back a medal. That's how it is here. You win, you make millions. You lose, you don't quit your day job.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

*Rio Olympics 2016: Chinese swimmer Chen Xinyi fails doping test*

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/37056356


----------



## Jlaw

uh oh. I smell a jealous southern neighbour

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> I know wiki is not a reliable source but is this true, or made up by Kazakstan offical?
> 
> Wikipedia:
> "However, according to official Kazakh records, Zulfiya was born 25 July 1993 in Almaty, Kazakhstan. Her father Salakhar Chinshanlo is a businessman who speaks fluently both Russian and Dungan language."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the helmet looks cool


Made up. She is 100% Chinese from Hunan Province.



rott said:


> Wow, the Philippines got a silver also. Impressive.


Philippines has surpassed India!
Congrats to Pinoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nan Yang

AndrewJin said:


> Made up. She is 100% Chinese from Hunan Province.
> Philippines has surpassed India!
> Congrats to Pinoy!


Gosh there are so many even smaller countries that won medals.
Like Malaysia got one Silver.
Like Singapore got one gold and Olympic record.

So much for demographic dividend

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Nan Yang said:


> Gosh there are so many even smaller countries that won medals.
> Like Malaysia got one Silver.
> Like Singapore got one gold and Olympic record.
> 
> So much for demographic dividend


Even the newly founded Kosovo!
Such a great moment for countries like Kosovo, Vietnam and Fiji!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Not entirely true
> 
> Table Tennis was first introduced in 1988 which had the format of singles and doubles for men and women (4 gold medals in total)
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis_at_the_1988_Summer_Olympics
> 
> Until 2008, they replaced doubles events with team events but the total number of gold medals remained at 4 (2 singles and 2 teams) and the same thereafter in every Olympics until today
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis_at_the_Summer_Olympics
> 
> However, the omission of mixed doubles and doubles are very odd
> In tennis as well as in badminton, they all have 5 events: 2 singles 2 doubles and 1 mixed (no team event). So in view of China's supreme dominance in TT, we lose the chance of winning one additional gold (at least )
> 
> But I totally agree to the exclusion in Olympics of bloody Equestrian (6 events) which is a sport designed for the rich countries
> 
> " Equestrianism is not a cheap sport – it never has been. And really, it’s no longer a sport for the amateur, either, unless they’re independently wealthy. It is fast becoming a sport for monied nations" and
> "The Brits are saying that for them to send a full eight teams to WEG, it will cost about $NZ 3.4 million. We won’t have that problem, at this stage anyway, with just two eventers and six jumping riders named on WEG squads. There’s no word yet on the dressage hopefuls. individuals."
> ""
> 
> http://www.horsetalk.co.nz/2010/02/18/counting-the-cost-of-equestrian-sport/#axzz4H8m9Dbua
> 
> 
> *MONEY MATTERS – HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO RIDE AT THE OLYMPICS?*
> http://horsejunkiesunited.com/?p=26564



First of all, Olympic remove sport that country dominate the majority of it, case in point, Baseball and Softball was dominated by Cuba and US respectively, and they were removed as a sport for this since 2004 exact reason. If a sport event is dominated by a articular country for a long while it will be remove from the schedule and new sport are pull in.

Do remember, Olympic game is about initiate competition, not about domination.

Also, It does not make sense for table tennis to have a mixed match, as the table is the same (Border of a tennis court is different between Single and Double) and also the distant cover by tennis is a lot greater than table tennis, the physicality of tennis player demanding more than in table tennis, and also , male serve and female receive (and vice versa) is not much of a impact in table tennis, but they are in tennis (of course unless you are Serena Williams)

Mixed Table tennis would have the same demand and result as with simple double, hence making the game reductant, this is the official reason why 2016 Olympic does not have mixed table tennis in its schedule (after inquiry)

And no, Equestrian is not just a sport designed for Rich Country. It's like saying horse riding is only for rich country. Equestrian is about time and skill, much like gymnastic, the only different is that you do in on a horse, instead of in an apparatus Any country who have a horse can participate, and especially, many African country was in Olympic Equestrian, country like Zimbabwe, South Africa, Egypt and a lot of South American country too.



Zsari said:


> Not sure if the question had been answered. IOC quota has it that every country can only send 10 athletes, 6 men & 4 women, so out of 15 weight class forget about sending two for every class, can't even send one for each. Common problem when China dominates in the field. Table tennis use to have doubles and mixed double, now these 3 event has been removed altogether.



This has done to all sport and not just Chinese dominated sport.

Archery (Which was dominated by Korean)
Cycling (Which was dominated by GBR)
Taekwondo (Which was dominated by Japan)
Boxing (Which was dominated by GBR/Cuba)
Golf (Which was dominated by US)
Swimming (Which was dominated by US)

and the list go on.

Also, there are several sport that dominated by non-Asian country were removed and/or not considered for Olympic games.

3 on 3 basketball (3 medals if made Olympics)
indoor soccer (2 medals)
IPSC (Shooting Sport) (15 medals (Men's, Women's, Senior, Junior, Open, in Hand Gun, Rifle and Shotgun if made Olympics)
Other Shooting Sport (Not IPSC and non-current ISSF Olympic sport) (20+ medal[Service Pistol, Service Rifle, Shotgun, Precision Shooting, target Shooting and etc] if they were in the Olympics)
Baseball (2 Medals in Olympics)
Softball (2 Medals in the Olympics)
Polo (2 Medals in the Olympics)
Rugby union (2 Medals)
Netball (1/2 medals)
Cricket (2 medals)

Of those, IPSC really hurt as they are a result from the production rivalry between ISSF and IPSC which Olympic Committee not considered that as an Olympic sport solely because IOC only recognize ISSF as sole IOC shooting discipline and ISSF refused to admit IPSC into its category. A sport which heavily dominated by US and some European nation and are more popular than ISSF shooting events.


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> First of all, Olympic remove sport that country dominate the majority of it, case in point, Baseball and Softball was dominated by Cuba and US respectively, and they were removed as a sport for this since 2004 exact reason. If a sport event is dominated by a articular country for a long while it will be remove from the schedule and new sport are pull in.
> 
> Do remember, Olympic game is about initiate competition, not about domination.
> 
> Also, It does not make sense for table tennis to have a mixed match, as the table is the same (Border of a tennis court is different between Single and Double) and also the distant cover by tennis is a lot greater than table tennis, the physicality of tennis player demanding more than in table tennis, and also , male serve and female receive (and vice versa) is not much of a impact in table tennis, but they are in tennis (of course unless you are Serena Williams)
> 
> Mixed Table tennis would have the same demand and result as with simple double, hence making the game reductant, this is the official reason why 2016 Olympic does not have mixed table tennis in its schedule (after inquiry)
> 
> And no, Equestrian is not just a sport designed for Rich Country. It's like saying horse riding is only for rich country. Equestrian is about time and skill, much like gymnastic, the only different is that you do in on a horse, instead of in an apparatus Any country who have a horse can participate, and especially, many African country was in Olympic Equestrian, country like Zimbabwe, South Africa, Egypt and a lot of South American country too.


Then why isn't basketball remove from the Olympics? LOL Don't talk if you don't know. 

Any sports that require huge money to play, they should get rid of it so yes Equestrian should be removed from the Olympics. If a sport is not play by the normal, average people, then it shouldn't be in the Olympics. It is that simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

xunzi said:


> Then why isn't basketball remove from the Olympics? LOL Don't talk if you don't know.



Had US did not lose 2004 title, it may as well be the case.

The problem is, the world of basketball is closer than you think than say Table Tennis

2 days ago, Australia teams give Team USA a run for their money for Team USA to win 96-86, and yesterday, It was repeated again with Serbia which US won 94-91, just one basket differnet the result would have been turned otherwise,, just because China lose by 57 points does not mean all around the world are the same. Most other country are at least on par with team USA (Spain, Australia, Serbia), Team USA have to fight for it to get to the gold, just because they don't need to do it with China, does not mean the rest of the world is as easy target as China, that just means China sucks at Basketball, nothing else.


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> Had US did not lose 2004 title, it may as well be the case.
> 
> The problem is, the world of basketball is closer than you think than say Table Tennis
> 
> 2 days ago, Australia teams give Team USA a headache for winning 96-86, and yesterday, It was repeated again with Serbia which US won 94-91, just because China lose by 57 points does not mean all around the world are the same. Most other country are at least on par with team USA, Team USA have to fight for it to get to the gold, just because they don't need to do it with China, does not mean the rest of the world is as easy target as China, that just means China sucks at Basketball, nothing else.


LOL.

Do you want to know the reason or not? Consider I am basketball player in my young day and an NBA fan. What you said is absolutely junk!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

xunzi said:


> LOL.
> 
> Do you want to know the reason or not? Consider I am basketball player in my young day and an NBA fan. What you said is absolutely junk!



Junk? Did you watch the 2 games I said previously??

Australia vs Team USA on Wednesday and Team USA vs Serbia Yesterday?

*So, you are saying US win Serbia 94 to 91 just last night with a 3 points different is a one sided game??

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sport...erbia-olympics-basketball-20160812-story.html*

Again, just because you sucks at basketball, that does not mean no one in the world can challenge team USA, do you even know how close US got to lose last night game to Serbia? The result is really down to 1 or 2 bucket.

Maybe you need to watch the games first before you talk.......If you are really a basketball fan..What is the last time China Ping Pong player got into such a tight game with player from another nation? 

And I don't need to play in NBA to know that (Although I did play NCAA Division 2 level basketball and baseball for University of Colorado)


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> Junk? Did you watch the 2 games I said previously??
> 
> Australia vs Team USA on Wednesday and Team USA vs Serbia Yesterday?
> 
> *So, you are saying US win Serbia 94 to 91 with a 3 points different is a one sided game??*
> 
> Again, just because you sucks at basketball, that does not mean no one in the world can challenge team USA, do you even know how close US got to lose last night game to Serbia? The result is really down to 1 or 2 bucket.


LOL Those teams would not have last in the 2nd quarter if the US top players were to play in this tournament. I want to remind you, 4 of the Top 5 NBA players didn't participate (Lebron, Curry, Westbrook, CP3). You can even add Kawhi and Anthony Davis to that list of non-participants. In fact, only 1 legit superstar Kevin Durant and the rest of the USA Team are basically fringe all-star and role players. It is the one of the weakest US team put together. The only reason they lost in 2004 was guys pull out because of terrorism and it was a team put together in 3 days.

Talking basketball to me is like talking to a expert. I'm doing basketball statistical analysis as a hobby. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

xunzi said:


> LOL Those teams would not have last in the 2nd quarter if the US top players were to play in this tournament. I want to remind you, 4 of the Top 5 NBA players didn't participate (Lebron, Curry, Westbrook, CP3). You can even add Kawhi and Anthony Davis to that list of non-participants. In fact, only 1 legit superstar Kevin Durant and the rest of the USA Team are basically fringe all-star and role players. It is the one of the weakest US team put together. The only reason they lost in 2004 was guys pull out because of terrorism and it was a team put together in 3 days.
> 
> Talking basketball to me is like talking to a expert. I'm doing basketball statistical analysis as a hobby. LOL



Referring you to FIBA World Championship in 2014.

We have Curry, Rose and Harden also Antony Davis,

Score line the Team USA score are similar outlook than this team.

USA - Turkey - 98 - 77 (21 points different)
USA - Mexico - 86 - 63 (23 points different)
USA - Ukraine - 95 - 71 (24 points different)
USA - New Zealand - 98 - 71 (27 points different

That is we have Derrick Rose, Steph Curry and James Harden

Compare to the score line of

Team USA to Australia 98 - 86
Team USA to Serbia - 94 - 91

The question is not whether or not we have enough offensive player, we always have enough offensive power, so, beside Chris Paul, you put Curry and LeBron would not do much on a defensive end of the game, you need to realise team USA maxed out the offensive end a long time ago with Klay Thomson, KD, Carmelo Anthony and Jimmy Butler,

It was always the defensive end team USA is lacking, while I agree they should have included Kawhi in the line up to boost defensive power. The problem is, US is very good at running game, and we can see from the games they play with both Serbia and Australia, had the opponent slow down the game and plan the attack and use the clock wisely, that will inhabit team USA transition power, the US team is so good because they will score every time you missed, if you don't miss, (Or not missing much) they cannot play quick transition basketball and stretch out the point, this is exactly what happened in the last two Olympic game.

Now, even if you have Steph Curry, and LeBron, it would not help much (You may have some block by LeBron and some steal from Curry added to the stats) but in the end, they are offensive player, not really used as an defensive end.

Some people question how weak this team, but the ground reality is that this is not a weak team because of the player itself, but because of the way we played basketball. And in international level, you cannot be just outrun the opponent ike you do in NBA, just because your offensive power is great does not means your games are guaranteed, and that is what we saw in this two games, a fact that I don't think it will change much even if we have Curry and LeBron

And for you to talk to me about basketball, that's the same as you are talking to an expert, I used to play NCAA div 2 basketball and I am coaching leisure league in Australia for both men and women team, had I was not shot to bits in Iraq and Afghanistan, I would be playing Basketball in Australia semi-professionally too.

And the 2004 games is not fail because the team just put together 3 days before the competition (This team USA is put together 15 days before Olympic too and can also be classed as B Team too), that is a gross lack of insight on how basketball have been evolve since the end of 2000 Sydney Olympic.

I have written on it in some other thread about why US perform badly on 2004 Olympic, I am not going to write that here again, you need to go search the US team against China on the 2016 showcase thread in PDF.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Men Weightlifting 85kg
Silver Medal - Tian Tao, China @395 kg, one kg less than the Iranian who took his country's first gold
Congrats to both

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Jlaw said:


> the helmet looks cool



Haha, are you "thick" "loser" & "naive"

Joking aside, sir, I have better options buddy









ps anyone who doesnt know the above "labels" please refer to @Zsari and @TaiShang for details


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> Referring you to FIBA World Championship in 2014.
> 
> We have Curry, Rose and Harden also Antony Davis,
> 
> Score line the Team USA score are similar outlook than this team.
> 
> USA - Turkey - 98 - 77 (21 points different)
> USA - Mexico - 86 - 63 (23 points different)
> USA - Ukraine - 95 - 71 (24 points different)
> USA - New Zealand - 98 - 71 (27 points different
> 
> That is we have Derrick Rose, Steph Curry and James Harden
> 
> Compare to the score line of
> 
> Team USA to Australia 98 - 86
> Team USA to Serbia - 94 - 91
> 
> The question is not whether or not we have enough offensive player, we always have enough offensive power, so, beside Chris Paul, you put Curry and LeBron would not do much on a defensive end of the game, you need to realise team USA maxed out the offensive end a long time ago with Klay Thomson, KD, Carmelo Anthony and Jimmy Butler,
> 
> It was always the defensive end team USA is lacking, while I agree they should have included Kawhi in the line up to boost defensive power. The problem is, US is very good at running game, and we can see from the games they play with both Serbia and Australia, had the opponent slow down the game and plan the attack and use the clock wisely, that will inhabit team USA transition power, the US team is so good because they will score every time you missed, if you don't miss, (Or not missing much) they cannot play quick transition basketball and stretch out the point, this is exactly what happened in the last two Olympic game.
> 
> Now, even if you have Steph Curry, and LeBron, it would not help much (You may have some block by LeBron and some steal from Curry added to the stats) but in the end, they are offensive player, not really used as an defensive end.
> 
> Some people question how weak this team, but the ground reality is that this is not a weak team because of the player itself, but because of the way we played basketball. And in international level, you cannot be just outrun the opponent ike you do in NBA, just because your offensive power is great does not means your games are guaranteed, and that is what we saw in this two games, a fact that I don't think it will change much even if we have Curry and LeBron
> 
> And for you to talk to me about basketball, that's the same as you are talking to an expert, I used to play NCAA div 2 basketball and I am coaching leisure league in Australia for both men and women team, had I was not shot to bits in Iraq and Afghanistan, I would be playing Basketball in Australia semi-professionally too.
> 
> And the 2004 games is not fail because the team just put together 3 days before the competition (This team USA is put together 15 days before Olympic too and can also be classed as B Team too), that is a gross lack of insight on how basketball have been evolve since the end of 2000 Sydney Olympic.
> 
> I have written on it in some other thread about why US perform badly on 2004 Olympic, I am not going to write that here again, you need to go search the US team against China on the 2016 showcase thread in PDF.


LOL.

Derrick Rose broke his legs in 2011 and was never the same in 2014.
Curry did not become a superstar until 2015. The same can be said for Harden although his recognition of superstardom is 1 year earlier than Curry.
Anthony Davis was a 2nd year player in 2014.

I can't believe you said this USA Team is lacking defense. LOL This team has 4 ALL NBA 1st Defense honor player on the team, Jimmy Butler, Paul George, Drumond Green, and DeAngre Jordan. You are talking about 4 HIGH quality defender and I'm not even counting 2 VERY GOOD defender in Durant and Klay Thompson. DEFENSE IS NOT the reason this team faced trouble! It is the OFFENSE, or more specifically it is the ISO-heavy offense that are played by HEAVY-iso players like Kyrie Erving, Carmelo Anthony, Demarcus Cousin. What funny is there is nobody on the Team USA who know how to run an offense. LOL In fact, the best playmaker on the team is 6'9 Paul George as opposed the traditional sense of a PG role. In addition, with Lebron and Curry, you are talking about two 1/2 elite offensive player in the history of the game. I'm not talking just the current, but the greatest of all time. And it is laughable that you think Lebron will not help out defensively. LOL He IS still the greatest wing defender when he wanted to. He basically anchored that Cavs D in the final against the offensive firepower Warriors.

I can tell that you don't really know basketball. A lot of guys who play basketball don't really understand the game. We call them low-IQ basketball player. It seems you fall into that category as you don't really understand how the game is played international and at the NBA level.

Like I said, what come down to is the Team USA 9 of the top 10 NBA players didn't participate. Had they particpate, it would be a repeat of 2012 domination and the Olympics should drop basketball. LOL

Here is the result of the same team against Australia with PRIME Andrew Bogut in 2012 competition and 2014.

USA 119
AUS 86


USA 129
SERBIA 92

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Place Of Space said:


> A huge achievement, congrates the cycle team.



Precisely, 1 gold medal 4 achievements
breaking the world record
revenging the pain for the loss of the gold four years ago
shattering the century old western monopoly in this event
getting the first gold for China in cycling in this Olympics

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

terranMarine said:


>


wow, such beautiful helmet!
So China

*Congrats to our first gold ever in bicycle!
Historic breakthrough!
*

*China beat Russia to 2016 Olympic women’s team sprint title*
The Chinese duo of Jinjie Gong and Tianshi Zhong beat the Russian pair of Daria Shmeleva and Anastasiia Voinova to take the gold medal in the women’s team sprint at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games on Friday.

China had set a new world record in the first round, and convincingly beat Russia to take the Olympic title, with Russia coming away with silver. It made up for the disappointment for China in London 2012 when they were relegated in the final and missed out on gold, which went to Germany.

Earlier in Rio, Germany had edged out Australia to claim the bronze medal.

Great Britain did not field a team in the event as they had failed to qualify a place – the only event on the Rio track cycling schedule that does not feature a British rider.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Bronze
Rowing Women's Single Sculls 
DUAN Jingli
Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Bronze
> Rowing Women's Single Sculls
> DUAN Jingli
> Congrats


Vert precious medal for China rowing team.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

xunzi said:


> LOL.
> 
> Derrick Rose broke his legs in 2011 and was never the same in 2014.
> Curry did not become a superstar until 2015. The same can be said for Harden although his recognition of superstardom is 1 year earlier than Curry.
> Anthony Davis was a 2nd year player in 2014.
> 
> I can't believe you said this USA Team is lacking defense. LOL This team has 4 ALL NBA 1st Defense honor player on the team, Jimmy Butler, Paul George, Drumond Green, and DeAngre Jordan. You are talking about 4 HIGH quality defender and I'm not even counting 2 VERY GOOD defender in Durant and Klay Thompson. DEFENSE IS NOT the reason this team faced trouble! It is the OFFENSE, or more specifically it is the ISO-heavy offense that are played by HEAVY-iso players like Kyrie Erving, Carmelo Anthony, Demarcus Cousin. What funny is there is nobody on the Team USA who know how to run an offense. LOL In fact, the best playmaker on the team is 6'9 Paul George as opposed the traditional sense of a PG role. In addition, with Lebron and Curry, you are talking about two 1/2 elite offensive player in the history of the game. I'm not talking just the current, but the greatest of all time. And it is laughable that you think Lebron will not help out defensively. LOL He IS still the greatest wing defender when he wanted to. He basically anchored that Cavs D in the final against the offensive firepower Warriors.
> 
> I can tell that you don't really know basketball. A lot of guys who play basketball don't really understand the game. We call them low-IQ basketball player. It seems you fall into that category as you don't really understand how the game is played international and at the NBA level.
> 
> Like I said, what come down to is the Team USA 9 of the top 10 NBA players didn't participate. Had they particpate, it would be a repeat of 2012 domination and the Olympics should drop basketball. LOL
> 
> Here is the result of the same team against Australia with PRIME Andrew Bogut in 2012 competition and 2014.
> 
> USA 119
> AUS 86
> 
> 
> USA 129
> SERBIA 92


You are saying a lot of stuff I did not say, maybe you don't understand what I said at all? Or you are trying to play it like I don't know anything about basketball? I don't know.

First of all, I never said this team lacking defensive player. I said this team is a weak team because the way they play the game is in direct conflict of how this team should have been, they don't play defensively. The two claim are very different.

This is what I said. in the previous post.



jhungary said:


> Some people question how weak this team,* but the ground reality is that this is not a weak team because of the player itself*, but because of the way we played basketball. .



The defensive power is lacking, that is not directly the result from the player, but rather how the team play the game, of the 3 games I actually saw (vs China, vs Venezuela and vs Australia) almost all the games are play with Man on man, the problem is that while it work on a lower tier team, meaning they are bound to miss a lot of shot anyway, however, when you are facing team that can shoot, you can no longer let them shoot and try to get a quick transition and take advantage that way.

In a blow by blow game, if your opponent can keep up with your scoring, then you will start losing the tempo of the game, and that present a challenge to the team USA.

Your offensive power is only as good as the other team missed, any second tier coach can tell you that. Think about this, you can try to trade blow by blow to an opponent, but if they miss as much as you do, you will definitely draw a game and maybe worse if other stuff start getting into your way (like FT% and 3 Pt-%)

This team does not play defensively, and that is a fact it does not change even if you add player such as Curry and LeBron James. Not that I say LeBron James is not good at defence.

Second of all, when you study statistic, it always show you just one side of the story, because it did not show you how your opponent perform. Take your Team USA vs Serbia in 2014 championship and 2016 Olympic game.

FIBA reports

http://www.fiba.com/basketballworldcup/2014/1409/USA-Serbia#|tab=boxscore_statistics
http://www.fiba.com/olympics/2016/1208/USA-Serbia#|tab=boxscore_statistics

Statistic wise, in the 2014 games, Team USA were almost dominating in every sector. While in the 2016 game, every statistic offered by Serbia is either almost as good or better than team USA. Now, it's easy to say 2016 team is a lot weaker than 2014 team (or you can say 2014 Serbia team is a lot crappier than 2016 team) but the answer to the question is not about how US team was. But rather how Serbia perform.

Similar situation you are looking at Serbia shooting the ball 57.1% in 2016 and ending up 3 points behind Team USA, however, when you look at how the game actually played You see the US is actually using zone to zone out Serbia and make every shot harder for them to make and hence their FG% falt about 10 % between 2014 and 2016. the Serbian Player is the same, but since the US push harder in a zone, which block most of the ball downtown, hence Serbia only shoot 5 of 20 (20%) compare 15/30 on the US Team, of which Irving sink 6/6, which are already 1 more than the whole Serbia team.

The transition make the different between 2014 and 2016 games, this is not something you can see from the statistic itself, and this is how US play the game.

It's seems like you have no idea how Basketball works, on the other hand, I read the game, not statistic, statistic can at most be a good indication on how a team perform, but it is of no indication on how they face an enemy, it's a "What should happen" category, in actual games, things usually happen differently. You are what we basketball player called handicap number cruncher, you crunch number, not actually how a game being played, it may work well in fantasy league, but it does not work in actual ball game.

*Also, Steph Curry is already an all star in the 2014 championship, and it peak right after the championship in the 2015 season, a talented basketball does not make overnight, he is already very talented in 2014 and just because his statistic and award said otherwise, that does not mean Steph Curry is a star in 2014 

and Finally Andrew Bogut was not in London Olympic Australian Team, he was in London as a commentator, as he had a broken feet/ankle.*


----------



## Economic superpower

Rowing and Cycling doing well

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

The race for the fastest man
Men 100m race
Our sprinters Xie Zhenye @10:08 *Su Bingtian @10:17 （edited）*were qualified for the semi-finals














*
Xie*











*Su*







Zhang Peimeng - to miss the semi. Disappointing

I wish we can get a medal in 4 x 100m






Gold Medallists





谢震业、苏炳添、张培萌、 莫有雪

2015年8月29日，在北京田径世锦赛男子4×100米决赛中，*谢震业和莫有雪、苏炳添、张培萌*代表中国队以38秒01的成绩摘银，创造亚洲历史
Gold medalists: Aug 29, 2015
Team China set a new Asian record @38:01 in Men 4x100m in the Athletics World Championships held in Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> Rowing and Cycling doing well


China has shown progress in some new areas, but should not lose control in her traditional areas!



Three_Kingdoms said:


> The race for the fastest man
> Men 100m race
> Our sprinter Xie Zhenye @10:08 was qualified for the semi-finals
> Su Bingtian and Zhang Peimeng were not good enough. Disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we can get a medal in 4 x 100m


One of them is my father's classmate's son.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Bronze
Shooting 25m Rapid Fire Pistol Men
*Li Yuehong
Congrats*
Team-mate Zhang Fusheng finished 4th
*
=








*



AndrewJin said:


> China has shown progress in some new areas, but should not lose control in her traditional areas!
> *One of them is my father's classmate's son*.



In spite of all the pessimism, we are still going fairly strong, holding firm in second place
If you check out the Americans' medal tally, their medals in swimming is so overwhelming
as I said, our swimming by contrast, is a big big disappointment which needs a major review and re-construction
Did you mean "your father's classmate's son" is from Africa? 
Just joking. I think his father must be very proud of his son






最早接力集训只有5个人，就是除了正选，就只有1个替补。但到了这次北京世锦赛，集训的队员已达8人：张培萌、苏炳添、莫有雪、谢振业、杨洋、陈时伟、徐诚、李喆。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> China has shown progress in some new areas, but should not lose control in her traditional areas!



Consolidate traditional areas and expand to new areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Bronze
> Shooting 25m Rapid Fire Pistol Men
> *Li Yuehong
> Congrats*
> Team-mate Zhang Fusheng finished 4th
> *
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> In spite of all the pessimism, we are still going fairly strong, holding firm in second place
> If you check out the Americans' medal tally, their medals in swimming is so overwhelming
> as I said, our swimming by contrast, is a big big disappointment which needs a major review and re-construction
> Did you mean "your father's classmate's son" is from Africa?
> Just joking. I think his father must be very proud of his son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 最早接力集训只有5个人，就是除了正选，就只有1个替补。但到了这次北京世锦赛，集训的队员已达8人：张培萌、苏炳添、莫有雪、谢振业、杨洋、陈时伟、徐诚、李喆。


，四大金刚，你支持谁？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Men Trampoline:*

*1 Silver - DONG Dong*








*1 Bronze - GAO Lei
*





Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Economic superpower

Britain now only 4 golds behind China. They are catching up. They could beat China in the gold medal count considering they are strong in athletics. China missed a lot of gold medals in swimming, shooting and gymnastics that it won in 2012. Most of China's traditional strong events are coming to an end. Unless something changes from the usual trend, China is at the risk of being relegated to number 3 in the gold medal count.

US at 21 golds.
China at 13 golds.
Britain at 9 golds.

Come on Team China. We need more golds

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Economic superpower said:


> Britain now only 4 golds behind China. They are catching up. They could beat China in the gold medal count considering they are strong in athletics. China missed a lot of gold medals in swimming, shooting and gymnastics that it won in 2012. Most of China's traditional strong events are coming to an end. Unless something changes from the usual trend, China is at the risk of being relegated to number 3 in the gold medal count.
> 
> US at 21 golds.
> China at 13 golds.
> Britain at 9 golds.
> 
> Come on Team China. We need more golds



The difference is especially stark in swimming. You won 5 Gold Medals at London, but won only 1 in Rio. 

While Gymnastics have not concluded yet, but China's gold medal count there is expected to be a historic low, because the American Gymnastic Team this year is super strong in women, and Chinese men team has lost out to the Japanese in men. Even in Trampoline, a Chinese dominated event, China has not won any gold. 

(China has already lost out golds on two events where it won last year.)


----------



## oprih

Economic superpower said:


> Britain now only 4 golds behind China. They are catching up. They could beat China in the gold medal count considering they are strong in athletics. China missed a lot of gold medals in swimming, shooting and gymnastics that it won in 2012. Most of China's traditional strong events are coming to an end. Unless something changes from the usual trend, China is at the risk of being relegated to number 3 in the gold medal count.
> 
> US at 21 golds.
> China at 13 golds.
> Britain at 9 golds.
> 
> Come on Team China. We need more golds


Britain already had 10 golds, I predict China to get at least three more golds from diving, two from table tennis and around three to four from badminton, I'm not sure about the other sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Economic superpower

oprih said:


> Britain already had 10 golds, I predict China to get at least three more golds from diving, two from table tennis and around three to four from badminton, I'm not sure about the other sports.



I wouldn't be sure of anything with the way things are going.

China is not having the best Olympics compared to previous years. China needs around 30-35 golds to get 2nd place. It's 13 golds right now. I just don't see where China can get another 17-22 golds from.

Its frustrating.

Beaten by the US in a close medal race is one thing. But beaten badly by the US and also being surpassed by Britain will be embarrassing.

2 of the most anti-China countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

oprih said:


> Britain already had 10 golds, I predict China to get at least three more golds from diving, two from table tennis and around three to four from badminton, I'm not sure about the other sports.



I follow Badminton, and it will extremely lucky for China if they get three or four golds from Badminton. This time the Chinese squad is far weaker than it was in London.


----------



## Jlaw

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Haha, are you "thick" "loser" & "naive"
> 
> Joking aside, sir, I have better options buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps anyone who doesnt know the above "labels" please refer to @Zsari and @TaiShang for details



What? the Chinese helmet is better than the illuminated one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Dude take your naysaying and schadenfraed the fcuk outa here. There is an Indian Olympic thread that deserves your negativity.





Three_Kingdoms said:


> The race for the fastest man
> Men 100m race
> Our sprinters Xie Zhenye @10:08 *Su Bingtian @10:17 （edited）*were qualified for the semi-finals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Xie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Su*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhang Peimeng - to miss the semi. Disappointing
> 
> I wish we can get a medal in 4 x 100m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Medallists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 谢震业、苏炳添、张培萌、 莫有雪
> 
> 2015年8月29日，在北京田径世锦赛男子4×100米决赛中，*谢震业和莫有雪、苏炳添、张培萌*代表中国队以38秒01的成绩摘银，创造亚洲历史
> Gold medalists: Aug 29, 2015
> Team China set a new Asian record @38:01 in Men 4x100m in the Athletics World Championships held in Beijing



I watched that race. I finally believe the Canadian commentator made sense with Xie's style. His running is not fluid as he shifts his shoulder right and left too much. Should he correct that, it could increase his speed.

I've also noticed that the fast sprinters have no hair or very very short hair. I think if he shaved it off it will improve his time due to being more aerodynamic. Also he makes hand into a fist when he runs. He should open his hands like the other guys, less wind resistance, possibly faster time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Jlaw said:


> What? the Chinese helmet is better than the illuminated one.



Man they are top of the professionals. They are doing whatever to win
Me for fun only



Jlaw said:


> I watched that race. I finally believe the Canadian commentator made sense with Xie's style. His running is not fluid as he shifts his shoulder right and left too much. Should he correct that, it could increase his speed.
> 
> I've also noticed that the fast sprinters have no hair or very very short hair. I think if he shaved it off it will improve his time due to being more aerodynamic. Also he makes hand into a fist when he runs. He should open his hands like the other guys, less wind resistance, possibly faster time.



Good points
Those said may be true
They may use a computer simulated analysis to perfect the posture



oprih said:


> Britain already had 10 golds, I predict China to get at least three more golds from diving, two from table tennis and around three to four from badminton, I'm not sure about the other sports.



Your estimate is reasonable
3 to 4 golds from badmintons are not impossible China is still at top of the pack
Table Tennis should be a sweep again So that accounts for 2 golds
Diving has 4 events to go Last world championships we clinched 10 out of 13 golds So prudently we can still get 3 golds
So down side 8, up side 10 golds
We can still pick up gold medals in men or women artistic gymnastics, rhythmic gymnastics, synchronised swimming, track and field, taekwondo, sailing so we can maintain an overall 2nd position over Britian but the gap is likely be narrower

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Ofcourse they are not impossible. Nothing is impossible.
> 
> But it would be a tough ask for 3-4 gold medals.
> 
> Can be done, but a tough ask, and a lower probability of it happening.



Let's see how the matches are playing out
We do not fantasize victories. We win them

@Jlaw

Did you see the picture behind the "labels" and many simlies?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Three_Kingdoms said:


> The race for the fastest man
> Men 100m race
> Our sprinters Xie Zhenye @10:08 *Su Bingtian @10:17 （edited）*were qualified for the semi-finals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhang Peimeng - to miss the semi. Disappointing
> 
> I wish we can get a medal in 4 x 100m



Zhang suffered from injury of his Achilles tendon 
I feel sorry for him and wish him well and a good recovery
http://2016.sina.com.cn/china/2016-08-14/doc-ifxuxnak0199120.shtml

All the best to our sprinters

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Man they are top of the professionals. They are doing whatever to win
> Me for fun only
> 
> 
> 
> Good points
> Those said may be true
> They may use a computer simulated analysis to perfect the posture
> 
> 
> 
> Your estimate is reasonable
> 3 to 4 golds from badmintons are not impossible China is still at top of the pack
> Table Tennis should be a sweep again So that accounts for 2 golds
> Diving has 4 events to go Last world championships we clinched 10 out of 13 golds So prudently we can still get 3 golds
> So down side 8, up side 10 golds
> *We can still pick up gold medals in men or women artistic gymnastics, rhythmic gymnastics, synchronised swimming,* track and field, taekwondo, sailing so we can maintain an overall 2nd position over Britian but the gap is likely be narrower



These judges have an agenda against Chinese and Russian athletes.

It's like the judges have been bribed to deny China and Russia any victories. These games have been one carefully schemed setup by the West against both China and Russia.

Many Chinese gymnastics athletes were blatantly robbed.

The level of anti-Chinese and anti-Russia propaganda from Western mouthpieces are at all time high levels.

These games were fixed for the US, UK and Australia to win.

Keep the Russians out, keep the Chinese down, and keep the Anglos at the top.

These Olympics should be called the 'Political Games'.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> These judges have an agenda against Chinese and Russian athletes.
> 
> It's like the judges have been bribed to deny China and Russia any victories. These games have been one carefully schemed setup by the West against both China and Russia.
> 
> Many Chinese gymnastics athletes were blatantly robbed.
> 
> The level of anti-Chinese and anti-Russia propaganda from Western mouthpieces are at all time high levels.
> 
> These games were fixed for the US, UK and Australia to win.
> 
> Keep the Russians out, keep the Chinese down, and keep the Anglos at the top.
> 
> These Olympics should be called the 'Political Games'.



What you said Sir is happening all along in Olympics as long as the IOC is fully controlled by countries with vested interests since the dawn of the Games
I am not sure about China's weight in making decisions for IOC but judging from the extremely small number of Chinese who are appearing in medals presentation ceremonies, the picture is indeed very grim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Let face the bad results bravely.
How they could put China down in swimming, shooting... For example


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

BoQ77 said:


> Let face the bad results bravely.
> How they could put China down in swimming, shooting... For example



I am sorry to say you are not yet up to the level of seeing what's going on in Olympics as a whole
So I would suggest you to leave meaningful discussions for us to handle and dispatch your one or two liners in other threads, like those related to your perceived ally in South Asia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Three_Kingdoms said:


> I am sorry to say you are not yet up to the level of seeing what's going on in Olympics as a whole
> So I would suggest you to leave meaningful discussions for us to handle and dispatch your one or two liners in other threads, like those related to your perceived ally in South Asia



I have to remind you , there is no ally in sport games, or you are trying to derail the thread, and be coward to face the bad results


----------



## Place Of Space

BoQ77 said:


> Let face the bad results bravely.
> How they could put China down in swimming, shooting... For example



We don't really care about gold results more and more. I know you can read Chinese. You skip every a Chinese sports website, my words can be approved. Yes, some little disappointment I don't deny. But gold metal isn't a "must", otherwise it's disaster. No, we have come to another level, dude, we start to enjoy sport games. Catch up with us, dude, once you were ever on the top of gold medal list, you won't be like an obsessive. Howeve, we still have dreams of football, basketball, volleyball, race, swimming, everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> We don't really care about gold results more and more. I know you can read Chinese. You skip every a Chinese sports website, my words can be approved. Yes, some little disappointment I don't deny. But gold metal isn't a "must", otherwise it's disaster. No, we have come to another level, dude, we start to enjoy sport games. Catch up with us, dude, once you were ever on the top of gold medal list, you won't be like an obsessive. Howeve, we still have dreams of football, basketball, volleyball, race, swimming, everything.


Exactly.

Yesterday I searched for some news about swimming, I just couldn't believe how harsh Australian media was on their girls, the famous Campbell sisters. They made the girls' failure on the first page and so directly showed their disrespect and doubt towards the sisters. Such low life prestitution! Nearly all their newspaper did the same thing on Satuday!

I agree we have disappointment and we have missed at least 5-6 golds which we deserve. But the society, especially the younger generation, show their utmost respect to our sportsmen/women no matter they win or not. One of our weightlifter quitted the final because of his physical conditions, we have not shown the slightest disrespect to him unlike the chemistry student from Mumbai @Bussard Ramjet .

If their performance disappoint us, then we should ask ourselves what the country can do to help them achieve better performance next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Yesterday I searched for some news about swimming, I just couldn't believe how harsh Australian media was on their girls, the famous Campbell sisters. They made the girls' failure on the first page and so directly showed their disrespect and doubt towards the sisters. Such low life prestitution! Nearly all their newspaper did the same thing on Satuday!
> 
> I agree we have disappointment and we have missed at least 5-6 golds which we deserve. But the society, especially the younger generation, show their utmost respect to our sportsmen/women no matter they win or not. One of our weightlifter quitted the final because of his physical conditions, we have not shown the slightest disrespect to him unlike the chemistry student from Mumbai @Bussard Ramjet .
> 
> If their performance disappoint us, then we should ask ourselves what the country can do to help them achieve better performance next time.



Yes, that's what I meant, agreed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> Yes, that's what I meant, agreed.


We must learn the lessons from those less-than-expected performances.
But the least thing we will do is to blame them, as what the Australian media has done this weekend, blaming one of their most hardworking swimmers the Campbell sisters and defaming their capability.

If our training methods are outdated and unscientific, then we overhaul the system and fix it.
If our sportsmen/women have too much media exposure and spend too much time for the commercial activities earning money for the sport authority, then we must stop such tendency and prioritise trainings over shooting photos for the fashion magazines.

I have confidence for the next Summer Olympics. China will always learn and improve.
Let our anti-Japan-invasion national anthem echo on the Japanese land!














@Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Do you know what REMIND mean?
> How "coward" are we when we are second on the medals table? where is Vietnam? Please REMIND me how does Vietnam perform in all the Olympics. Please REMIND me how many medals that China have won and how.
> You are trying to flame up the thread and derail it into your China-bashing antics again arent you?


Leave those low-life alone.

@waz @Hu Songshan Pls clear this thread, those Viet, Latino and American trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> :
> View attachment 325804
> View attachment 325803
> View attachment 325802
> View attachment 325801


.
These helmets are very nice.

They can become fashion items.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> We must learn the lessons from those less-than-expected performances.
> But the least thing we will do is to blame them, as what the Australian media has done this weekend, blaming one of their most hardworking swimmers the Campbell sisters and defaming their capability.
> 
> If our training methods are outdated and unscientific, then we overhaul the system and fix it.
> If our sportsmen/women have too much media exposure and spend too much time for the commercial activities earning money for the sport authority, then we must stop such tendency and prioritise trainings over shooting photos for the fashion magazines.
> 
> I have confidence for the next Summer Olympics. China will always learn and improve.
> Let our anti-Japan-invasion national anthem echo on the Japanese land!
> 
> View attachment 325804
> View attachment 325803
> View attachment 325802
> View attachment 325801
> 
> @Götterdämmerung @Gibbs @PaklovesTurkiye @Godman



One of helmet that the cyclists was wearing is Mu Guiying the other Hua Mulan - both are historic heroines but dont ask me which is which
I learn this from the commentator

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Three_Kingdoms said:


> One of helmet that the cyclists was wearing is Mu Guiying the other Hua Mulan - both are historic heroines but dont ask me which is which
> I learn this from the commentator


Maybe next time if the Chinese men team make it into final. They can wear helmet with Guan Yu, Liu Bei and Zhang Fei

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Beast said:


> Maybe next time if the Chinese men team make it into final. They can wear helmet with Guan Yu, Liu Bei and Zhang Fei



It is for the cyclists to decide but those are for men arent they?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Place Of Space said:


> We don't really care about gold results more and more. I know you can read Chinese. You skip every a Chinese sports website, my words can be approved. Yes, some little disappointment I don't deny. But gold metal isn't a "must", otherwise it's disaster. No, we have come to another level, dude, we start to enjoy sport games. Catch up with us, dude, once you were ever on the top of gold medal list, you won't be like an obsessive. Howeve, we still have dreams of football, basketball, volleyball, race, swimming, everything.



No !!! Gold is target. But we should accept the fact, everyone grows.
Maybe our team is too familiar with losses, but we want a fair victory only.

So no need to feel shame as we *lost in fairness*.

Don't bring the ally mental or politics, don't blame US or Australia on your bad results.

Let play fair games, win or lose in fairness and raise our heads when return home.

China's hope ( He defeated our Tien Minh 6-7 times, and never lost )






Vietnam's hope ( Nguyen Tien Minh )





Now play the game in fairness. We accept any result.


----------



## Place Of Space

BoQ77 said:


> No !!! Gold is target. But we should accept the fact, everyone grows.
> Maybe our team is too familiar with losses, but we want a fair victory only.
> 
> So no need to feel shame as we *lost in fairness*.
> 
> Don't bring the ally mental or politics, don't blame US or Australia on your bad results.
> 
> Let play fair games, win or lose in fairness and raise our heads when return home.
> 
> China's hope ( He defeated our Tien Minh 6-7 times, and never lost )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam's hope ( Nguyen Tien Minh )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now play the game in fairness. We accept any result.



Primarily gold is athletes' target, we're just cheerleaders, you know. I enjoy sport games. We should respect our athletes' efforts. Chinese team was once on the top gold medal list 8 years ago, so we won't force any athlete who must win gold, I had introduce that to you. Recently we love the women swimmer Fu Yuanhui more than anyone, she won the bronze, so what?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

Place Of Space said:


> Primarily gold is athletes' target, we're just cheerleaders, you know. I enjoy sport games. We should respect our athletes' efforts. Chinese team was once on the top gold medal list 8 years ago, so we won't force any athlete who must win gold, I had introduce that to you. Recently we love the women swimmer Fu Yuanhui more than anyone, she won the bronze, so what?



Great mind. I love it. We should respect efforts of all athletes.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I didn't know that this section is reserved for Chinese members, and the people they find acceptable.
> 
> Neither did I know, you had any authority to tell anyone anything regarding posting and activity on this thread.
> 
> I follow Badminton, and what I have written is pretty much a fact. You may choose to wait for some days to play out if you suppose.
> 
> Also, by the way, I thought that cursing was not allowed here. If it isn't the case, allow me to ask you to fcuk up and mind your business? Perhaps also get a general aptitude check as you go, so that next time perhaps you would have a better understanding of what's being said? And from the position being said?
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse they are not impossible. Nothing is impossible.
> 
> But it would be a tough ask for 3-4 gold medals.
> 
> Can be done, but a tough ask, and a lower probability of it happening.



Lets have a friendly bet. 20 USD that china gets at least 3 gold. Any less then I pay 20. 3 or more and you pay 20.

To have no losers the money is paid to a charity of the losers choosing. Print receipt on screen for proof.

Deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> .
> These helmets are very nice.
> 
> They can become fashion items.


Yes, they were designed by an independent design team in Guangdong.
A lot of people wanna buy their products!
Until now, the team has no intention to mass produce.
What a shame!























Beast said:


> Maybe next time if the Chinese men team make it into final. They can wear helmet with Guan Yu, Liu Bei and Zhang Fei


There is a helmet Zhang Fei!
For cyclist Xu Chao.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

*Fans warmly welcome Chinese sportsmen/women back at Beijing Airport
14 August 2016

Du Li
10m air rifle silver 
50m rifle 3 positions bronze 





Zhang Binbin
50m rifle 3 positions






Sun Yiwen, fencing
Women's Épée Individual bronze 






Xu Anqi, fencing
Women's Épée Team silver 




*

*Women's Épée Team silver *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

I watched the loser in pingpong single women final didnt contact the winner after her loss. But still a gold to China, and a silver for herself.
while both is Chinese.

Ding Ning vs Li Xiaoxia


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Lets have a friendly bet. 20 USD that china gets at least 3 gold. Any less then I pay 20. 3 or more and you pay 20.
> 
> To have no losers the money is paid to a charity of the losers choosing. Print receipt on screen for proof.
> 
> Deal?



You are in the US, you are earning and spending in dollars. 

20 USD or around 1400 ruppees is too much of a money for me. 

Also, I said that China could win 3 Golds, but it is unlikely, would be tough.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Place Of Space said:


> Hey, tell you a secret. @+4vsgorillas-Apebane has lost many bets so far, at least I know he donated many dollars to a zoo last time because of losing a bet. You have chance, you know, 1400 ruppees is not a small money for you.



But that's the point, the expectation for me is negative. 

If I win, the money is going to charity. If I loose the money is going out of my pocket into charity. So no point. I have negative expectation values for returns on this bet.


----------



## Place Of Space

Bussard Ramjet said:


> But that's the point, the expectation for me is negative.
> 
> If I win, the money is going to charity. If I loose the money is going out of my pocket into charity. So no point. I have negative expectation values for returns on this bet.



I personally oppose any gamble, even never bought lotter, I support your decision. Smart man!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> I personally oppose any gamble, even never bought lotter, I support your decision. Smart man!


I make some small investment.....Like $10 per week....
Small prizes I have won are more than I've spent so far....
Last week, got $300....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> I bet India will get 1-3 gold in the India Rio thread.
> Which one did you choose?



I didn't choose any option, because I wanted to see how it works out.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I didn't choose any option, because I wanted to see how it works out.


What's your prediction now?
There are many games going to semi final or final soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> I make some small investment.....Like $10 per week....
> Small prizes I have won are more than I've spent so far....
> Last week, got $300....



My fault I didn't express it clearly. I myself don't buy lotter, but I won't oppose others to do it. I always obey my family rule, never gamble, however, I like to use the english word "bet" in the phrase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Place Of Space said:


> My fault I didn't express it clearly. I myself don't buy lotter, but I won't oppose others to do it. I always obey my family rule, never gamble, however, I like to use the english word "bet" in the phrase.


When I win millions, I'll treat all members here Wuhan hot dry noodle except you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> When I win millions, I'll treat all members here Wuhan hot dry noodle except you!



Good luck then, hahah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> What's your prediction now?
> There are many games going to semi final or final soon.



0-3 medals. Expectation of around 1.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Her last vault has a difficulty of 7. The high difficulty gives her good points.
> 
> I think it is pretty much Chinese fiction that Chinese atheletes are treated bad. You people were also saying this for Russians, but the Russian girl is second in vault finalo.



That is poor judgement and evaluation
How much should be deducted for a "seating" after landing?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Three_Kingdoms said:


> That is besides the judgement
> How much should be deducted for a "seating" after landing?



Don't know.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The Anglo-Saxons are catching up!


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

I posted a minute too soon!








Three_Kingdoms said:


> What a fluking joke



hahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

And your top women's single in badminton was crashed out in straight sets are your disappointed?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Three_Kingdoms said:


> oh come on
> dont say crap I dont know who the fluke that is
> you wrote in very poor Cantonese dialect


 my mistake my mistake, keep cheering for China my buddy you are doing a great job

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

terranMarine said:


> my mistake my mistake, keep cheering for China my buddy you are doing a great job



Of course
If you want to have a course of elementary Cantonese and Putonghua just keep the contact for free lessons (initially hahaha)

ps I will charge for fees for intermediate or advanced level courses hahaha reasonably

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Chen Peina takes a silver medal
in women sailing RS:X
Congrats 



terranMarine said:


> China now gold and silver in diving  India & USA no where to be seen



Excellent
Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

The 15th gold medals in women weight lifting 中国选手孟苏平以307公斤（抓举130公斤、挺举177公斤）获得冠军

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## oprih

Another amazing day for China, gold medals from diving and weightlifting, congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

Beast said:


> Maybe next time if the Chinese men team make it into final. They can wear helmet with Guan Yu, Liu Bei and Zhang Fei



Great idea, but I'm a Zhao Yun and Lu Bu fan





Three_Kingdoms said:


> That is poor judgement and evaluation
> How much should be deducted for a "seating" after landing?



Maybe she was doing the yoga landing?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Hamartia Antidote said:


> What are you talking about?
> I'm not asian at all...and I never said that with my old screen name (*same account as this one so you can search through my history*).
> 
> I've been here long enough to call out a liar. You want to find that "admitted" line in my history so that I can take back calling *you* a* liar* Mr. grey boy 2? I'm waiting....get going on the searching or keep your mouth shut instead of making yourself look foolish.



Mr "Peter C", you should follow the proper channel="report me for defaming your White man fantasy"
So that forum members can have a good laugh
It doesn't change a thing while you've been deleting your "Peter C" dishonor history as an Asian
However fooling yourself will be most difficult part, congratulation for your proud achievement 
Seriously you need "help" mental illness is no joke



Jlaw said:


> Great idea, but I'm a Zhao Yun and Lu Bu fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe she was doing the yoga landing?



This Rio Olympics should serve as a wake up call for Chinese sports authority, being wanted to be a "star" may end up suffering in real time performance through tough top level competition

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

grey boy 2 said:


> Seriously you need "help" mental illness is no joke



umm...
https://www.quora.com/What-do-you-c...sychological-term-for-this-Is-this-a-disorder

Sorry the chatting is now over..keeping interactions to a minimum...please stay on topic.


----------



## BoQ77

Lin Dan crushed our Tien Minh in badminton. Lin Dan is so quick and strong.
Congrat !!!

GB get 15th gold medal, and rank no. 2
Andy Murray ?

China no. 3

Keep fighting, China


----------



## jhungary

Three_Kingdoms said:


> 15.066 was awarded to the Indian gymnast whose last vault* almost made her sit on the matress* in the women's vault final. And the American Viet and other intruders are talking about fairness in Olympics
> WTF Her bottom literally touched the floor!



Key Words on your post is "*Almost*".........

Points (both penalty and execution) cannot be deducted by almost touching the floor, either she took another step (which is a penalty) or touch the floor (which failed the execution), that is the same as judge cannot award you point for "Almost" finishing a routine...You get those point with difficulty and execution only after you actually finished the routine.

she have a bit of a spring, her arse did not touch the floor, and she went straight up immediately, that are no reason for deduction, again, maybe you need to read the rules book before you comment.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Her last vault has a difficulty of 7. The high difficulty gives her good points.
> 
> I think it is pretty much Chinese fiction that Chinese atheletes are treated bad. You people were also saying this for Russians, but the Russian girl is second in vault final.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Why would it?



nah, she has a good finish, almost failed, but the fact is, she didn't. Had she felt, she would have finished in the 13 points or lower range, or had she took a step back to regain her balance, she would have rewarded somewhere in the 14 points area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oprih

Anyone saw the 100m finals, I'm glad that Bolt defeated big time doper gatlin, it's a bonus that the Brazilian crowd booed the juiced up american loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

oprih said:


> Anyone saw the 100m finals, I'm glad that Bolt defeated big time doper gatlin, it's a bonus that the Brazilian crowd booed the juiced up american loudly.



Gatlin had Bolt beat for 80m of that race. Bolt's top speed is out of this world crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

For some Chinese members still doubt about the unfairful judgement.
We respect the efforts of every athletes ( including Chinese, of course ) in the fair game.



jhungary said:


> Key Words on your post is "*Almost*".........
> 
> Points (both penalty and execution) cannot be deducted by almost touching the floor, either she took another step (which is a penalty) or touch the floor (which failed the execution), that is the same as judge cannot award you point for "Almost" finishing a routine...You get those point with difficulty and execution only after you actually finished the routine.
> 
> she have a bit of a spring, her arse did not touch the floor, and she went straight up immediately, that are no reason for deduction, again, maybe you need to read the rules book before you comment.
> 
> 
> 
> nah, she has a good finish, almost failed, but the fact is, she didn't. Had she felt, she would have finished in the 13 points or lower range, or had she took a step back to regain her balance, she would have rewarded somewhere in the 14 points area










> As long as the gymnast lands on her feet first, she will get credit for the vault, and because of the Produnova's massive difficulty value, it is easy to get a high score even with poor execution.This has led several gymnasts in countries that lack funding for gymnastics to attempt the vault in order to increase their chances of medaling and therefore obtaining more funding. There have been calls for the Produnova vault to be banned due to the high level of risk.



*Gymnasts who have successfully completed the Produnova*

Yelena Produnova (RUS)
Yamilet Peña (DOM)
Fadwa Mahmoud (EGY)
Oksana Chusovitina (UZB)
Dipa Karmakar (IND)
*Gymnasts who have attempted the Produnova*

Choe Jong Sil (PRK): 1980 Olympics, landed on her back
Yekaterina Tsvetkova (RUS): 2012 Voronin Cup, landed on her back


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Gatlin had Bolt beat for 80m of that race. Bolt's top speed is out of this world crazy.



Gatlin was a cheat. Doping in 2001, 2006. Doping gives you a competitive advantage for life. 

I'm glad afterwards, no one gives a shit about him. The focus was on Bolt and Degrasse!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Jlaw said:


> Gatlin was a cheat. Doping in 2001, 2006. Doping gives you a competitive advantage for life.
> 
> I'm glad afterwards, no one gives a shit about him. The focus was on Bolt and Degrasse!



Lightning Bolt did it again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

*Buoyant Xu sees silver lining*
By Sun Xiaochen in Rio de Janeiro (China Daily)

*Disqualifications prove costly, but London champ vows to sail on*

Navigating waves and squalls at sea, Chinese sailing star Xu Lijia has fully embraced the sport despite a disappointing end to her third Olympics.

As the sun blazed down on the waves in Rio's Guanabara Bay on Saturday afternoon, Xu and her small boat loomed on the horizon, gradually becoming clearer as she steered to shore after the 10th race in the laser radial regatta.

Hit by a shoulder injury and three disqualification penalties in previous rounds, Xu finished the race 18th overall, missing out on the chance to defend the title she won at the 2012 London Games.

Still, the 28-year-old took it all in stride.

*"I won't end up complaining that the officiating was unfair, although I felt pretty sad about that (the three disqualification penalties)," said Xu, who won China's first gold medal in the event four years ago.*

*Citing interference and contact with their boats, three opponents filed protests against Xu in the second, seventh and eighth races.

The event's arbitration board ruled in their favor and disqualified Xu in all three races, throwing her out of the top-10 final qualification group.*

"The result is a little disappointing, but to be able to come back and make the Olympics again, I am happy enough," said Xu, who retired for two years after competing at the 2013 National Games for her native Shanghai team.

During her two-year hiatus, the soft-spoken Xu finished her undergraduate studies in human resource management at Shanghai's Jiao Tong University.

She then applied for a postgraduate program in international management at the University of Southampton in England.

Although she enjoyed life as a college student, the desire to sail again and the inspiring story of Brazil's six-time Olympian sailor Robert Scheidt prompted her to make a comeback.

While the challenge of recovering her fitness and striking a balance between Olympic preparations and postgraduate studies proved a difficult task, Xu had long since become accustomed to overcoming adversity.

Born with vision and hearing impairments, Xu, who originally trained as a swimmer, launched her sailing career in an optimist class boat in 1997 and won consecutive world titles in 2001 and 2002.

She was diagnosed with a leg tumor in 2002, and surgery to remove it dashed her hopes of competing in what would have been her first Olympics, the 2004 Athens Games.

After a lengthy recovery, Xu's strength and fitness improved enough for her to claim the bronze medal in laser radial in front of a home crowd at the 2008 Beijing Games before making Chinese sailing history by claiming gold in London.

"Sailing has taught me so many of life's lessons, such as courage, teamwork and caring for the environment," she said.

"After these Games are over, I would love to share those valuable lessons with more people."

Xu said her goal is to introduce the training program used by Britain's Royal Yachting Association to Chinese clubs and to ultimately serve as a liaison between sailing organizations in the two countries after she returns to Southampton in September to complete her studies.

@F-22Raptor @mike2000 is back

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tauren Paladin

Why is the Chinese team under-performing so badly at this Olympics? Did they not receive enough funding or proper training? Big shocks were Sun Yang missing the 1500 meter and the 2 weightlifters disqualified. Those were 3 easy gold medals for China. I hope they make a comeback and do a lot better at the next Olympics.


----------



## jhungary

BoQ77 said:


> For some Chinese members still doubt about the unfairful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gymnasts who have successfully completed the Produnova*
> 
> Yelena Produnova (RUS)
> Yamilet Peña (DOM)
> Fadwa Mahmoud (EGY)
> Oksana Chusovitina (UZB)
> Dipa Karmakar (IND)
> *Gymnasts who have attempted the Produnova*
> 
> Choe Jong Sil (PRK): 1980 Olympics, landed on her back
> Yekaterina Tsvetkova (RUS): 2012 Voronin Cup, landed on her back



IN gymnastic, you completed a routine (in this case, a vault routine) when you finished the whole process, pre-flight, support (your hand(s)), post/after flight, and landing, if all 4 stage have been successful, then you will get a full execution score.

As the Wikipedia pointed out, unless you are landing anywhere outside the boundary (after the line and inside the carpet) and on your feet, you will get a full execution for having produced a Produnova.

I actually have not watch the match (again, I blame it on Australian Broadcasting partner), from my experience, you can score 15 even if you take half a steep,(which bring a 0.02-0.05 penalty) simply because this is a potential 15.50 to 17.00 (as the D score on Produnova is 7 and with perfect execution, you will get a E-Score of 10) which is the maximum score you can get in a Women Gymnastic event.

She got 15.226 which mean the E score are 8.226, which means her finish is great, but not excellent or perfect (otherwise it would have been 9 and 10 in execution)

I used to do vault myself when I was younger and I did growth to 6 ft 1 and no longer be able to do it as I was getting too big for it

EDIT:: just check the rules book myself, Dipa could be penalised for a fall as she has 1.6 points deducted in execution, again, have not saw her routine so I don't know, but she may have taken a full step and got 1.0 penalty or an unbalanced finish (which attract a penalty from 0.2 to 0.5) depends on how the rest of her routine goes.

Pesonally, I would have pick a D 6.3 and D-6.5 on my try (If I were a woman) tht way you get the best score on both score and it would be a lot easier to make than higher D-score category. But I think she have panic after she done a not very good routine with lower D-score, she pick a D 7.0 and took a risk, but well, I would still think that's risky.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> You are saying a lot of stuff I did not say, maybe you don't understand what I said at all? Or you are trying to play it like I don't know anything about basketball? I don't know.
> 
> First of all, I never said this team lacking defensive player. I said this team is a weak team because the way they play the game is in direct conflict of how this team should have been, they don't play defensively. The two claim are very different.
> 
> This is what I said. in the previous post.
> 
> 
> 
> The defensive power is lacking, that is not directly the result from the player, but rather how the team play the game, of the 3 games I actually saw (vs China, vs Venezuela and vs Australia) almost all the games are play with Man on man, the problem is that while it work on a lower tier team, meaning they are bound to miss a lot of shot anyway, however, when you are facing team that can shoot, you can no longer let them shoot and try to get a quick transition and take advantage that way.
> 
> In a blow by blow game, if your opponent can keep up with your scoring, then you will start losing the tempo of the game, and that present a challenge to the team USA.
> 
> Your offensive power is only as good as the other team missed, any second tier coach can tell you that. Think about this, you can try to trade blow by blow to an opponent, but if they miss as much as you do, you will definitely draw a game and maybe worse if other stuff start getting into your way (like FT% and 3 Pt-%)
> 
> This team does not play defensively, and that is a fact it does not change even if you add player such as Curry and LeBron James. Not that I say LeBron James is not good at defence.
> 
> Second of all, when you study statistic, it always show you just one side of the story, because it did not show you how your opponent perform. Take your Team USA vs Serbia in 2014 championship and 2016 Olympic game.
> 
> FIBA reports
> 
> http://www.fiba.com/basketballworldcup/2014/1409/USA-Serbia#|tab=boxscore_statistics
> http://www.fiba.com/olympics/2016/1208/USA-Serbia#|tab=boxscore_statistics
> 
> Statistic wise, in the 2014 games, Team USA were almost dominating in every sector. While in the 2016 game, every statistic offered by Serbia is either almost as good or better than team USA. Now, it's easy to say 2016 team is a lot weaker than 2014 team (or you can say 2014 Serbia team is a lot crappier than 2016 team) but the answer to the question is not about how US team was. But rather how Serbia perform.
> 
> Similar situation you are looking at Serbia shooting the ball 57.1% in 2016 and ending up 3 points behind Team USA, however, when you look at how the game actually played You see the US is actually using zone to zone out Serbia and make every shot harder for them to make and hence their FG% falt about 10 % between 2014 and 2016. the Serbian Player is the same, but since the US push harder in a zone, which block most of the ball downtown, hence Serbia only shoot 5 of 20 (20%) compare 15/30 on the US Team, of which Irving sink 6/6, which are already 1 more than the whole Serbia team.
> 
> The transition make the different between 2014 and 2016 games, this is not something you can see from the statistic itself, and this is how US play the game.
> 
> It's seems like you have no idea how Basketball works, on the other hand, I read the game, not statistic, statistic can at most be a good indication on how a team perform, but it is of no indication on how they face an enemy, it's a "What should happen" category, in actual games, things usually happen differently. You are what we basketball player called handicap number cruncher, you crunch number, not actually how a game being played, it may work well in fantasy league, but it does not work in actual ball game.
> 
> *Also, Steph Curry is already an all star in the 2014 championship, and it peak right after the championship in the 2015 season, a talented basketball does not make overnight, he is already very talented in 2014 and just because his statistic and award said otherwise, that does not mean Steph Curry is a star in 2014
> 
> and Finally Andrew Bogut was not in London Olympic Australian Team, he was in London as a commentator, as he had a broken feet/ankle.*


I don't know if you are joking or not but before their last two matches, they were hail as a defensive juggernaut team. Defense is not their main problem. I can assure you of that. Both Serbia and Australia were scoring below 100pts and around the same mark they scored against Team USA of 2012 and 2014. So no, it is not about the D. It is about the inefficient ways at which Team USA are scoring the ball which is by iso and one guy trying to do too much. Even Paul George came out and said they need to play team ball. In basketball, it is the offense that dictate the defense. When you play good offense, guys are more in tune to play defense, as a result you have excellent offense and defense being played. Right now, they are struggling to score easy basket due to the offense which upset the high caliber defensive players to put more effort on the defensive end. 

Curry is an all star but he didn't become elite until 2015 season. Like I said, the only reason Team USA are struggling is because the top US players pull out. What funny is even with a B team, they are still going to win the gold medal. Of all the Olympics sports, basketball is almost a guarantee gold for the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Economic superpower

Tauren Paladin said:


> Why is the Chinese team under-performing so badly at this Olympics? Did they not receive enough funding or proper training? Big shocks were Sun Yang missing the 1500 meter and the 2 weightlifters disqualified. Those were 3 easy gold medals for China. I hope they make a comeback and do a lot better at the next Olympics.



Combination of underperforming and extremely biased judges against China due to current geopolitical situation.

If Britain beats China for number 2 spot in the medal table, it will damage China's reputation as a a great sports power.

Historically, Olympics has been a battleground for national bragging rights.

Things like Olympic medal race, space race, supercomputer race, military weapons race, PISA education race, companies in Global Fortune 500 race, etc are how nations compare their standing in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Romantic ending for Olympic diving lovebirds*
*
Qin Kai proposes to He Zi.





*
Silver medalist He Zi of China (R) receives a marriage proposal from teammate Qin Kai after the medal ceremony of the women's 3 meter springboard at the Rio Olympics on Sunday. He gladly accepted the proposal. Qin won the men's 3 meter synchronized springboard on August 10. [Photo/Xinhua]
*








*
Qin Kai (R) reacts after marriage proposal to his girlfriend He Zi after the medal ceremony of the women's 3 meter springboard at the Rio Olympics on Sunday. Qin won the men's 3 meter synchronized springboard on August 10. [Photo/Xinhua]





Qin Kai hugs his fiancée after marriage proposal.





A good ending.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ahojunk

*Shi wins gold for China in women's 3 metre springboard*





China's Shi Tingmao competes in the Women's 3m Springboard Final at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro on August 14, 2016. [Photo/IC]





China's Shi Tingmao competes in the Women's 3m Springboard Final at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro on August 14, 2016. [Photo/IC]

=========
The Silver medalist - He Zi.





China's He Zi competes in the Women's 3m Springboard Final at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro on August 14, 2016. [Photo/IC]





China's He Zi competes in the Women's 3m Springboard Final at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro on August 14, 2016. [Photo/VCG]

========
*The Gold and Silver medalists.*





China's Shi Tingmao (Left) dominates her competition to win gold in the women's 3 metre springboard event on Sunday, with teammate He Zi (Right) taking silver. Tingmao tied with He in the first two dives, before the 24-year-old pushed ahead in her third dive to achieve 84 points, the highest score of the competition, and eventually scored a total of 406.05, 18.15 points ahead of He and 103.2 points more than the last-placed diver.The gold is the second for Shi, who won her first on the second day of Rio with teammate Wu Minxia in the 3 metre synchronized springboard event. Chinese divers have won every gold medal in the women's individual event since the 1988 Seoul Olympics. He also claimed silver in the event at the London 2012 Games. [Photo/IC]

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

*Meng Suping wins women's over 75kg weightlifting gold at Rio Olympics*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-08-15 08:32

RIO DE JANEIRO - Meng Suping of China won the gold medal with a total of 307kg in the women's over 75kg weightlifting at the Rio Olympic Games here on Sunday.

Kim Kuk Hyang of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea took the silver at 306kg and the bronze went to Sarah Elizabeth Robles of the United States at 286kg.





Meng Suping of China competes in the women's over 75kg weightlifting.





Meng Suping of China competes in the women's over 75kg weightlifting.





Meng Suping of China competes in the women's over 75kg weightlifting.





The medal ceremony.





Kuk Hyang Kim of DPRK (L), Meng Suping of China (C), and Sarah Robles of USA (R) pose with their medals. [Photo/Xinhua]





Meng Suping of China kneels with her gold medal, showing appreciation.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Romantic ending for Olympic diving lovebirds*
> *
> Qin Kai proposes to He Zi.
> 
> View attachment 326063
> *
> Silver medalist He Zi of China (R) receives a marriage proposal from teammate Qin Kai after the medal ceremony of the women's 3 meter springboard at the Rio Olympics on Sunday. He gladly accepted the proposal. Qin won the men's 3 meter synchronized springboard on August 10. [Photo/Xinhua]
> *
> View attachment 326064
> 
> 
> View attachment 326065
> *
> Qin Kai (R) reacts after marriage proposal to his girlfriend He Zi after the medal ceremony of the women's 3 meter springboard at the Rio Olympics on Sunday. Qin won the men's 3 meter synchronized springboard on August 10. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> View attachment 326066
> 
> Qin Kai hugs his fiancée after marriage proposal.
> 
> View attachment 326067
> 
> A good ending.


Hope they can make some diving babies!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

_Sorry, this is not China but what the heck, let's celebrate Usain Bolt's achievement anyway._

--------
*Bolt's hat-trick proves he is the king on track*

RIO DE JANEIRO -- Usain Bolt stormed to victory in the 100m final at the Rio Olympics on Sunday, becoming *the first man to win the blue riband event three times in a row*.

The 29-year-old Jamaican clocked 9.81 seconds, beating rival Justin Gatlin of the United States by eight hundredths of a second at the Olympic Stadium. Canada's Andre de Grasse took bronze in 9.91.

Bolt's fellow Jamaican Yohan Blake was fourth in 9.93 and Akani Simbine was fifth in 9.94.

It was the seventh Olympic gold medal of Bolt's career as he confirmed his status as the greatest sprinter in history.

*The result kept intact Bolt's hopes of being the first man to achieve an unprecedented triple-triple: three successive Olympic gold medals in the 100m, 200m and 4x100m relay*.

Bolt enjoyed overwhelming support from the capacity crowd while his long-time rival Gatlin was roundly jeered.

Bolt beat Gatlin by one-hundredth of a second at the World Championships in Beijing last year.

The 34-year-old American won the 100m gold medal at the Athens 2004 Games but later served a four-year ban for doping.






Usain Bolt (JAM) of Jamaica poses next to the electronic result board after winning the gold medal in men's 100m final. [Photo/Agencies]





Usain Bolt with his trademark post celebrates winning the gold medal. [Photo/Agencies]





Usain Bolt of Jamaica celebrates winning the gold medal. [Photo/Agencies]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

grey boy 2 said:


> Pal, you're dealing with a troll who suffer serious "identity crisis" symptom
> His old username was "Peter C" who admitted he's an Asian who aim to troll anyone, country he dislike
> Perhaps he thought changing a so-called western nick could transformed himself as a self-proclaimed "native white male"
> Unfortunately i've been here for too long to witness such.......
> Oh hi, nice to see someone from HK as well



The person is definitely a fake. Probably an Indian.



terranMarine said:


> Peter C was an Indian all this time?  I'm shocked, another Nihonjin wannabe?



Much more vetted than him. Shocking, indeed. But after Mr. Nihonjin, not surprising. Who cares, on the internet, everybody is free whomever they want to be. After all, few will be believing. 

**

*Lin and Lee sail into top eight of badminton singles*
Xinhua, August 15, 2016


Badminton superstars Lin Dan and Lee Chong Wei sailed into the top eight in the men's singles at the Rio Olympic Games here on Sunday.

*Two-time men's singles champion Lin of China barely broke a sweat brushing aside Vietnam's Nguyen Tien Minh, 21-7 21-12, while his close rival Lee of Malaysia spent five minutes less in disposing off the challenge of Singapore's Derek Wong, 21-18, 21-8.*

Lin and Lee won their groups with three consecutive wins and are on the way for their semifinals clash.

Second seed Chen Long of China also topped the group with three wins after his final group opponent Kevin Cordon retired from the competition. As the top three seeds Lee, Chen and Lin enjoyed a bye in the round of 16, all of them entered the top eight directly.

In women's singles, defending champion Li Xuerui, and her Chinese compatriot Wang Yihan won their groups without trouble.

Saina Nehwal, Indian fifth seed, however was stunned by world No.61 Ukrainian Maria Ulitina 21-18, 21-19. She blamed a right knee for her loss. With both players having beaten Brazil's Lohaynny Vicente in Group G, Ulitina's victory Sunday ensured her promotion as group winner into the knock-out stage.

"My right knee was hurting and affected my movement," said Nehwal. "I tried hard, but I wasn'table to do my best. The knee started hurting just before the Olympics, during training, but it got aggravated here."

Thailand's Ratchanok Intanon, Japan's Nozomi Okuhara, her compatriot Akane Yamaguchi, and South Korea's Sung Ji Hyun, India's PV Sindhu also powered into the knock out stage.

In mix doubles, China's pairs Zhang Nan and Zhao Yunlei, Xu Chen and Ma Jin, gold and silver medalists at the London Olympics, defeated Japanese and South Korean pairs respectively to enter the semifinals.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jhungary

xunzi said:


> I don't know if you are joking or not but before their last two matches, they were hail as a defensive juggernaut team. Defense is not their main problem. I can assure you of that. Both Serbia and Australia were scoring below 100pts and around the same mark they scored against Team USA of 2012 and 2014. So no, it is not about the D. It is about the inefficient ways at which Team USA are scoring the ball which is by iso and one guy trying to do too much. Even Paul George came out and said they need to play team ball. In basketball, it is the offense that dictate the defense. When you play good offense, guys are more in tune to play defense, as a result you have excellent offense and defense being played. Right now, they are struggling to score easy basket due to the offense which upset the high caliber defensive players to put more effort on the defensive end.
> 
> 
> Curry is an all star but he didn't become elite until 2015 season. Like I said, the only reason Team USA are struggling is because the top US players pull out. What funny is even with a B team, they are still going to win the gold medal. Of all the Olympics sports, basketball is almost a guarantee gold for the US.




I think you are the one that's joking....Seems to me, not only you don't know how Basketball is play in international level, but also, your "Statistic" is not really anything in the level of people keeping statistic, if you are very keen on statistic, you will not say this




> Both Serbia and Australia were scoring below 100pts and around the same mark they scored against Team USA of 2012 and 2014. So no, it is not about the D. It is about the inefficient ways at which Team USA are scoring the ball which is by iso and one guy trying to do too much.




Let's go over the statistic.


Of the last 3 games Team US played

2 pt FG % is 17/48 (35.4% v AUS) 20/35 (57.1% v SER), 25/36 (69.4% v FRA)
3 pt FG % is 17/39 (43.6% v AUS) 7/20 (35 % v SER), 10/27 (37% v FRA)
FT % is 13/18, (72% v Australia), 33/42 (78.6% v Serbia), 20/27 (74.1% v France)
TO is 9 (v Aus) 12 (v Ser) , 13 (v FRA)
Offensive Rebound 21 (v AUS) 9 (v SER), 8 (v FRA)
PFT/2nd Chance Point 0/23 (v AUS) 16/9 (v SER) 15/11 (v FRA)


On the other hand, the % against team USA


2 pt FG% is 26/45 (57.8% by AUS), 21/35 (60% by SER), 36/54 (66.7% by FRA)
3 pt FG% is 7/21 (33.3% by AUS), 10/25 (40% by SER), 5/19 (26.3% by FRA)
FT% is 15/18 (83.3% by AUS) ,19/25 (76% by SER), 10/13 (76.9% by FRA)
TO is 17 (by AUS), 16 (by SER), 13 (by FRA)
Offensive Rebound 8(by AUS) 8 (by SER) 11 (By FRA)
PFT/2nd Chance Point 9/4 (by AUS) 15/10 (by SER) 20/20 (by FRA)
Final Game Result


US 98 - 86 AUS
US 94 - 91 SER
US 100 - 97 FRA
Now, before you look at the stats, let's go over how Basketball is played.

You score by making a play, and you make a play by either from opponent turnover or dead ball. So to understand how a game being played, it's important to see how one stats go against your opponent stats.

To Score : basically you either

1.) Score unchecked, open (which mean either you have a good play or opponent bad D)
2.) Score being checked by your opponent (good play)


To Miss a Score, you either

1.) Unpressured Mistake (You missed for whatever reason)
2.) Pressure by your Opponent (Opponent good D, including your offensive foul)

To make a shot, you can only be in 1 of the 4 situations

1.) From Sideline (either after opponent made a score or out of bound)
2.) From Turnover (opponent offensive foul, steal or pressed mistake)
3.) From a good Defence (opponent failed to score succumbed to your team Ds)
4.) Second Chance play (Offensive Rebound)

A Good offensive game traditionally have the following stats

1.) High FG %
2.) High FG attempt
3.) High Offensive Rebound
4.) High FT attempted (coming from high offensive attempt)
5.) High Second Chance Point

A Good defensive game traditionally have the following stats

1.) Low Opponent FG%
2.) Low Opponent FG Attempt
3.) High Defensive Rebound
4.) Low Opponent Offensive Rebound
5.) High Opponent Turn Over

Now's looking at stats between USA vs Australian, USA vs Serbia and USA vs France.

US team have a high FT% on games vs France and Serbia, low 2 pts FT on Australia, suggest the US team have a good offensive over against both Serbia, and France. At the same time, the US team have made a similar shot attempt (55 vs 60 on Serbia, and 63 vs 73 on France) suggest the offensive end is similar outlook between US and Serbia and France. On the other hand, Serbia and France make about the same % and attempt than in the US, suggest that US team was not defensively strong. Offensive rebound saw US slightly edged ahead of Serbia (8 vs 7) while trailing France (8 vs 13) suggest US are on par with Serbia on defensive end, but worse than France in defence (being unable to block out France Offensive rebound) while the last stat suggest that US edge ahead with FT attempts, both time twice the number than Serbia and France, suggesting more offensive play (both in and out of motion) on the opposite court.

In an outlook

- High FG%
- High FT attempts
- Medium to High offensive rebound suggest US play Offensive ball game
- High Opponent Offensive rebound
- High Opponent FG %
- High Opponent Score

Suggest US failing in defence.

The only match I would say US failing in offense is against Australia.

When you look at the game, you will see US weren't chasing the opponent, most Australian, Serbia and France are uncheck, while the game focus on more running style play with the US team, they are playing on what we called "Trading Basket" This would only works when they missed a lot (either your good D making them miss or their lacking of offensive power) However, facing Australia, Serbia and France all 3 with high shooting percentage, you won't get much out of trading basket.

And finally, again, I did not say the Team USA cannot do defend, they can, they just did not play defensive ball game in all 5 matches, all 5 matches are what we called "Run and Gun" style match, you will see if you bother to watch the game itself.

And no, just because curry was not a MVP nor he did not have the ring on his hand in 2014, that does not mean he is not a star player, You cannot become elite overnight, you have to have substance before you become elite, saying curry wasn't elite in 2014 does not mean he is not one of the best person in NBA, you like stats, right? Go back and check Curry stats, in 2014/2015 season.


----------



## Place Of Space

ahojunk said:


> _Sorry, this is not China but what the heck, let's celebrate Usain Bolt's achievement anyway._
> 
> --------
> *Bolt's hat-trick proves he is the king on track*
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO -- Usain Bolt stormed to victory in the 100m final at the Rio Olympics on Sunday, becoming *the first man to win the blue riband event three times in a row*.
> 
> The 29-year-old Jamaican clocked 9.81 seconds, beating rival Justin Gatlin of the United States by eight hundredths of a second at the Olympic Stadium. Canada's Andre de Grasse took bronze in 9.91.
> 
> Bolt's fellow Jamaican Yohan Blake was fourth in 9.93 and Akani Simbine was fifth in 9.94.
> 
> It was the seventh Olympic gold medal of Bolt's career as he confirmed his status as the greatest sprinter in history.
> 
> *The result kept intact Bolt's hopes of being the first man to achieve an unprecedented triple-triple: three successive Olympic gold medals in the 100m, 200m and 4x100m relay*.
> 
> Bolt enjoyed overwhelming support from the capacity crowd while his long-time rival Gatlin was roundly jeered.
> 
> Bolt beat Gatlin by one-hundredth of a second at the World Championships in Beijing last year.
> 
> The 34-year-old American won the 100m gold medal at the Athens 2004 Games but later served a four-year ban for doping.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326086
> 
> Usain Bolt (JAM) of Jamaica poses next to the electronic result board after winning the gold medal in men's 100m final. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> View attachment 326087
> 
> Usain Bolt with his trademark post celebrates winning the gold medal. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> View attachment 326085
> 
> Usain Bolt of Jamaica celebrates winning the gold medal. [Photo/Agencies]



He will run in next Olympic, I guess if not gold, he still can win medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

@waz Pls clear Viet, Latino and American trolls in this thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Folks anymore debate


AndrewJin said:


> @waz Pls clear Viet, Latino and American trolls in this thread....



The thing is Chinese posters want to talk to them about these issues i.e. unfairness, the ability of other countries etc. If I act all the posts need to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> *Romantic ending for Olympic diving lovebirds*
> *
> Qin Kai proposes to He Zi.
> 
> View attachment 326063
> *
> Silver medalist He Zi of China (R) receives a marriage proposal from teammate Qin Kai after the medal ceremony of the women's 3 meter springboard at the Rio Olympics on Sunday. He gladly accepted the proposal. Qin won the men's 3 meter synchronized springboard on August 10. [Photo/Xinhua]
> *
> View attachment 326064
> 
> 
> View attachment 326065
> *
> Qin Kai (R) reacts after marriage proposal to his girlfriend He Zi after the medal ceremony of the women's 3 meter springboard at the Rio Olympics on Sunday. Qin won the men's 3 meter synchronized springboard on August 10. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> View attachment 326066
> 
> Qin Kai hugs his fiancée after marriage proposal.
> 
> View attachment 326067
> 
> A good ending.




They have not just achieved medals (both silver in Rio, gold in London), but also received blessings from the whole arena! They will start a family, and I hope they can continue making contributions to our sport industry, probably as a coach.











*How about our badminton couple?



*



waz said:


> Folks anymore debate
> 
> 
> The thing is Chinese posters want to talk to them about these issues i.e. unfairness, the ability of other countries etc. If I act all the posts need to go.


then clear all

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

15 golds each for China and Britain so far. Andy Murray won gold for Britain.

China need to have a good day today. 

Time to start performing as people expect especially in non-judging events. No excuses anymore. Need to hold 2nd place in the medal table.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> 15 golds each for China and Britain so far. Andy Murray won gold for Britain.
> 
> China need to have a good day today.
> 
> Time to start performing as people expect especially in non-judging events. No excuses anymore. Need to hold 2nd place in the medal table.



holding second place is nice. But if they don't so what? With all the problems UK is having let them have some bragging rights. In a month no one is going to remember who won what , etc except the 100m race

China team need to retool and adopt newer training methods if that is the case for underachieving in Riio.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> holding second place is nice. But if they don't so what? With all the problems UK is having let them have some bragging rights. In a month no one is going to remember who won what , etc except the 100m race
> 
> China team need to retool and adopt newer training methods if that is the case for underachieving in Riio.



Olympics medal tally is one of the races between nations to measure a nation's standing in the world.

Just like supercomputer list, PISA tests, space achievements (man in space, space station, Moon, Mars), military weapons (nuclear weapons, aircraft carriers, ICBMs, SSBN).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Economic superpower said:


> 15 golds each for China and Britain so far. Andy Murray won gold for Britain.
> 
> China need to have a good day today.
> 
> Time to start performing as people expect especially in non-judging events. No excuses anymore. Need to hold 2nd place in the medal table.



Relax, second place should be secure. 

After Rio a long hard introspective look in needed. Government sports programs should be loosened and more athletes participate out of their own pockets and sponsorship.

Chinese participation in the IOC needs to increase to stop the rules being changed constantly to the detriment of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Relax, second place should be secure.
> 
> After Rio a long hard introspective look in needed. Government sports programs should be loosened and more athletes participate out of their own pockets and sponsorship.
> 
> Chinese participation in the IOC needs to increase to stop the rules being changed constantly to the detriment of China.



Also in 2022 Beijing, China need to be aggressive in making some rule change to favor them for the medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Jlaw said:


> Also in 2022 Beijing, China need to be aggressive in making some rule change to favor them for the medals.



Winter olympics is a joke. Big mistake in hosting that nonsense.

Its a rich mans sport, out of reach of most people who do not have the luxury of travelling to snow and ice covered mountaintops and artificial parks.

Rule change that need to be pushed for:
- racial composition of teams have to correspond racial composition of country as a percentage.
- increase number of medals in Chinese dominated sports.
- no arbitrary limit to athletes to any event like that bullshit in weight lifting and table tennis.
- Taiwan athletes can participate under PRC flag or not at all.
- Hong Kong pro democracy fcukers not allowed to attend.
-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Winter olympics is a joke. Big mistake in hosting that nonsense.
> 
> Its a rich mans sport, out of reach of most people who do not have the luxury of travelling to snow and ice covered mountaintops and artificial parks.
> 
> Rule change that need to be pushed for:
> - racial composition of teams have to correspond racial composition of country as a percentage.
> - increase number of medals in Chinese dominated sports.
> - no arbitrary limit to athletes to any event like that bullshit in weight lifting and table tennis.
> - Taiwan athletes can participate under PRC flag or not at all.
> - Hong Kong pro democracy fcukers not allowed to attend.
> -



Beijing fell for this shit. China isn't going to win much in 2020 as they are not a winter games country. Winter is too fucking cold and too white

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Jlaw said:


> Beijing fell for this shit. China isn't going to win much in 2020 as they are not a winter games country. Winter is too fucking cold and too white



In 2020 an East Asia environment and geography might have the chinese team in better health and familiar climate. In rio the tropical environment is causing havoc.

Winter games is a fcuking disaster for China to host. The officials in charge should be disciplined and beaten with raw potatoes. What were they thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

He Zi received blessings from fellow Olympic Divers @1:47





Very sweet moments and best wishes to the new couple!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Winter olympics is a joke. Big mistake in hosting that nonsense.
> 
> Its a rich mans sport, out of reach of most people who do not have the luxury of travelling to snow and ice covered mountaintops and artificial parks.
> 
> Rule change that need to be pushed for:
> - racial composition of teams have to correspond racial composition of country as a percentage.
> - increase number of medals in Chinese dominated sports.
> - no arbitrary limit to athletes to any event like that bullshit in weight lifting and table tennis.
> - Taiwan athletes can participate under PRC flag or not at all.
> - Hong Kong pro democracy fcukers not allowed to attend.
> -



You do know it's IOC who set the rules, not the host country..........

You cannot do that and if you do, the IOC will simply flip you the bird


----------



## Economic superpower

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Relax, second place should be secure.
> 
> After Rio a long hard introspective look in needed. Government sports programs should be loosened and more athletes participate out of their own pockets and sponsorship.
> 
> Chinese participation in the IOC needs to increase to stop the rules being changed constantly to the detriment of China.



True.

Have you noticed that so many Chinese athletes seem to be getting 'disqualified' in this Olympics?

Swimming relay teams had like 2 or 3 DQs.
Xu Lijia in sailing had 3 DQ races.
Weightlifters had multiple DQs.
Etc

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> In 2020 an East Asia environment and geography might have the chinese team in better health and familiar climate. In rio the tropical environment is causing havoc.
> 
> Winter games is a fcuking disaster for China to host. The officials in charge should be disciplined and beaten with raw potatoes. What were they thinking?



I agree. China is not a cold country by and large. Winter Olympics will be a huge waste of resources.


----------



## Economic superpower

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> In 2020 an East Asia environment and geography might have the chinese team in better health and familiar climate. In rio the tropical environment is causing havoc.
> 
> Winter games is a fcuking disaster for China to host. The officials in charge should be disciplined and beaten with raw potatoes. What were they thinking?



Something in Rio is affecting performance. I'm not talk about the events with biased judges but non-judging events like swimming.

Maybe the chaos in the athletes village (robberies, etc) have them less focused than they normally would. Maybe climate too.

Whatever happens, there need to be a review into this performance to get better.

Got to top the gold medal table in 2020 and let the Japanese remember the Chinese national anthem in their sleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Economic superpower said:


> Weightlifters had multiple DQs.



I have no idea about other sports. But I watched all weightlifting matches. 

There were 2 chinese weightlifters who were unable to lift weights, and they have no one but themselves to fault. 

One of the weightlifters bombed out, and it was clear. You have to be a blind folded fool to not see it. @AndrewJin


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

BoQ77 said:


> For some Chinese members still doubt about the unfairful judgement.
> We respect the efforts of every athletes ( including Chinese, of course ) in the fair game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gymnasts who have successfully completed the Produnova*
> 
> Yelena Produnova (RUS)
> Yamilet Peña (DOM)
> Fadwa Mahmoud (EGY)
> Oksana Chusovitina (UZB)
> Dipa Karmakar (IND)
> *Gymnasts who have attempted the Produnova*
> 
> Choe Jong Sil (PRK): 1980 Olympics, landed on her back
> Yekaterina Tsvetkova (RUS): 2012 Voronin Cup, landed on her back





*All the materials above related to the Indian gymnast are either outdated or omission of key points, TROLLS:

Oct 31, 2015
*
"*Karmakar had the highest difficulty (7.000) of the finalists for her risky Produnova vault -- a front handspring into double front somersault -- but failed to pull it off cleanly as her bottom touched the mat before she bounced back on to her feet*."
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-gymnastics-world-women-vault-idUSKCN0SP0T020151031

*April 19, 2016 * 

" The 22-year-old raised eyebrows by attempting a vault with the highest difficulty (7.000) among all the finalists in Glasgow.
*However, her attempt at the Produnova vault -- a front handspring into double front somersault -- failed to come off cleanly* *as her bottom touched the mat before she bounced back onto her feet**.*
http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/pm-m...dipa-karmakar-who-is-set-for-olympics-1397067"

*August 08, 2016*

*"Karmakar had one of the highest difficulty (7.000) among the women for her risky Produnova vault – a front handspring into double front somersault – **but failed to pull it off cleanly as her bottom touched the mat before she bounced back on to her feet."*
https://thehimalayantimes.com/sports/trailblazer-dipa-karmakar-first-indian-grab-final-spot/

*AUG 8, 2016*

*"Karmakar had one of the highest difficulty (7.000) among the women for her risky Produnova vault - a front handspring into double front somersault - **but failed to pull it off cleanly as her bottom touched the mat before she bounced back on to her feet.** "
"It wasn't very good. I was hoping for a better score from the first vault and because it was low, I was really disappointed. My landing had been better in training. **My hip touched the mat today** which wasn't in the plans." *
http://www.businessinsider.in/Rio-2...inal-at-Rio-Olympics/articleshow/53593578.cms

*15th August, 2016*

*"In her 'Produnova', Dipa did everything right except that **she did not have a perfect landing as her buttocks just touched the ground** and thereby she lost points."*
http://www.newindianexpress.com/spo...onze-by-whisker/2016/08/15/article3579868.ece

*August 15th, 2016*

*"The judges gave the Indian credit for the vault which she landed on her bottom."*
 http://sports.inquirer.net/219527/o...of-death-fails-to-upstage-biles#ixzz4HPgkbSKF 

*Butt Landing*





*15. If a gymnast lands a vault on her butt first* — as opposed to on her feet and then falling on her butt — she will get a zero.
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/lifestyle/a62602/olympic-gymnastics-scores-facts/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> Something in Rio is affecting performance. I'm not talk about the events with biased judges but non-judging events.
> 
> Maybe the chaos in the athletes village (robberies, etc) have them less focused than they normally would. Maybe climate too.
> 
> Whatever happens, there need to be a review into this performance to get better.
> 
> Of all events, swimming has been the biggest disappointment.
> 
> Got to top the gold medal table in 2020 and let the Japanese remember the Chinese national anthem in their sleep.


I anticipate....our anti-Japan-invasion national anthem in their stadium!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xunzi

jhungary said:


> I think you are the one that's joking....Seems to me, not only you don't know how Basketball is play in international level, but also, your "Statistic" is not really anything in the level of people keeping statistic, if you are very keen on statistic, you will not say this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's go over the statistic.
> 
> 
> Of the last 3 games Team US played
> 
> 2 pt FG % is 17/48 (35.4% v AUS) 20/35 (57.1% v SER), 25/36 (69.4% v FRA)
> 3 pt FG % is 17/39 (43.6% v AUS) 7/20 (35 % v SER), 10/27 (37% v FRA)
> FT % is 13/18, (72% v Australia), 33/42 (78.6% v Serbia), 20/27 (74.1% v France)
> TO is 9 (v Aus) 12 (v Ser) , 13 (v FRA)
> Offensive Rebound 21 (v AUS) 9 (v SER), 8 (v FRA)
> PFT/2nd Chance Point 0/23 (v AUS) 16/9 (v SER) 15/11 (v FRA)
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the % against team USA
> 
> 
> 2 pt FG% is 26/45 (57.8% by AUS), 21/35 (60% by SER), 36/54 (66.7% by FRA)
> 3 pt FG% is 7/21 (33.3% by AUS), 10/25 (40% by SER), 5/19 (26.3% by FRA)
> FT% is 15/18 (83.3% by AUS) ,19/25 (76% by SER), 10/13 (76.9% by FRA)
> TO is 17 (by AUS), 16 (by SER), 13 (by FRA)
> Offensive Rebound 8(by AUS) 8 (by SER) 11 (By FRA)
> PFT/2nd Chance Point 9/4 (by AUS) 15/10 (by SER) 20/20 (by FRA)
> Final Game Result
> 
> 
> US 98 - 86 AUS
> US 94 - 91 SER
> US 100 - 97 FRA
> Now, before you look at the stats, let's go over how Basketball is played.
> 
> You score by making a play, and you make a play by either from opponent turnover or dead ball. So to understand how a game being played, it's important to see how one stats go against your opponent stats.
> 
> To Score : basically you either
> 
> 1.) Score unchecked, open (which mean either you have a good play or opponent bad D)
> 2.) Score being checked by your opponent (good play)
> 
> 
> To Miss a Score, you either
> 
> 1.) Unpressured Mistake (You missed for whatever reason)
> 2.) Pressure by your Opponent (Opponent good D, including your offensive foul)
> 
> To make a shot, you can only be in 1 of the 4 situations
> 
> 1.) From Sideline (either after opponent made a score or out of bound)
> 2.) From Turnover (opponent offensive foul, steal or pressed mistake)
> 3.) From a good Defence (opponent failed to score succumbed to your team Ds)
> 4.) Second Chance play (Offensive Rebound)
> 
> A Good offensive game traditionally have the following stats
> 
> 1.) High FG %
> 2.) High FG attempt
> 3.) High Offensive Rebound
> 4.) High FT attempted (coming from high offensive attempt)
> 5.) High Second Chance Point
> 
> A Good defensive game traditionally have the following stats
> 
> 1.) Low Opponent FG%
> 2.) Low Opponent FG Attempt
> 3.) High Defensive Rebound
> 4.) Low Opponent Offensive Rebound
> 5.) High Opponent Turn Over
> 
> Now's looking at stats between USA vs Australian, USA vs Serbia and USA vs France.
> 
> US team have a high FT% on games vs France and Serbia, low 2 pts FT on Australia, suggest the US team have a good offensive over against both Serbia, and France. At the same time, the US team have made a similar shot attempt (55 vs 60 on Serbia, and 63 vs 73 on France) suggest the offensive end is similar outlook between US and Serbia and France. On the other hand, Serbia and France make about the same % and attempt than in the US, suggest that US team was not defensively strong. Offensive rebound saw US slightly edged ahead of Serbia (8 vs 7) while trailing France (8 vs 13) suggest US are on par with Serbia on defensive end, but worse than France in defence (being unable to block out France Offensive rebound) while the last stat suggest that US edge ahead with FT attempts, both time twice the number than Serbia and France, suggesting more offensive play (both in and out of motion) on the opposite court.
> 
> In an outlook
> 
> - High FG%
> - High FT attempts
> - Medium to High offensive rebound suggest US play Offensive ball game
> - High Opponent Offensive rebound
> - High Opponent FG %
> - High Opponent Score
> 
> Suggest US failing in defence.
> 
> The only match I would say US failing in offense is against Australia.
> 
> When you look at the game, you will see US weren't chasing the opponent, most Australian, Serbia and France are uncheck, while the game focus on more running style play with the US team, they are playing on what we called "Trading Basket" This would only works when they missed a lot (either your good D making them miss or their lacking of offensive power) However, facing Australia, Serbia and France all 3 with high shooting percentage, you won't get much out of trading basket.
> 
> And finally, again, I did not say the Team USA cannot do defend, they can, they just did not play defensive ball game in all 5 matches, all 5 matches are what we called "Run and Gun" style match, you will see if you bother to watch the game itself.
> 
> And no, just because curry was not a MVP nor he did not have the ring on his hand in 2014, that does not mean he is not a star player, You cannot become elite overnight, you have to have substance before you become elite, saying curry wasn't elite in 2014 does not mean he is not one of the best person in NBA, you like stats, right? Go back and check Curry stats, in 2014/2015 season.


Eh, you don't have a clue what you are talking about. Let me teach you. In the USA team basketball, Coach K employed a system which is called Motion Offense. In the motion offense, it will generated a lot of 3pts attempt through drive and kick, therefore the percentage that matter in the win/loss for team USA offense is the 3pts fg%, NOT the 2pt fg%. When Team USA scored less than 100pts in an international competition, there is some serious problem in the offense. It doesn't required a genius to understand that simple team stat, no need to pull off any irrelevant stat.

For the check...

- High FG% - High FG% is an indication of their finishing ability at the rim, which has little to do with how the offense is being played considered their offense is about shooting the 3 ball.

- High FT attempts - high FT attempt is an indication of opposing team not playing proper D, rather than the players running good offense.

- Medium to High offensive rebound suggest US play Offensive ball game - Offensive rebound has nothing to do with good offense. It just mean they are active on the board and hustle which is expect as Team USA have a lot of athletic quick players.

- High Opponent Offensive rebound - That is an indication of opposing team size advantage as the US often like to play small ball as is in the NBA modern style.

- High Opponent FG % - That is an indication that they are not putting in the effort. They have the personnel and one of the best defensive assistant and an NBA defensive guru, Tom Thibodeau. So no, defense is not their issue. It's the effort and a trust factor in rotating and they just need to play a proper lineup that can limit defensive liability in Kyrie, Carmelo, Derozan.. That is up to the coach.

- High Opponent Score - Are you joking? That is not high. Like I told you, Australia/Serbia/France were scoring around the same mark they played against past USA Team. It is the Team USA offense which fail to score more than 100pts until France match. Even that, 103pts is consider a bad offensive night for Team USA who should be averaging at least 120ppg.

Like I said, once they played more team ball, a motion offense, and not trying to isolation too many possessions, they will score over 100pts, then they will play better defense and the other opposing team offensive stat will not matter because there is a lopsided in talents despite Team USA is a B Team. In basketball, there is never a "good defense will lead to good offense". It is always "good offense will lead to good defense". Please learn that.

As far as Stephen Curry, he was on team USA in the Summer of 2014 which mean he was elected on Team USA for the season he played 2013-2014. Let look at those stat.

24.1 PER, .61TS%, .225WS48, 7.4 Boxscore plus/minus, 6.7 VORP in the regular season. These are very good number. Though, not elite. Elite would be (28PER, .61TS%, .269, etcc) based on averaged of league leader since 1960s.

In the postseason, he dropped to down...

18.8 PER, .60TS%, .131 WS48, 3.7 Boxscore plus/minus, 0.4 VORP.

Which is pathetic for a star player. Sure it is above average stat consider averaged player PER (Player Efficiency Rating) is about 15.0. So no, he wasn't an elite in 2014 season. He BECAME an elite player in 2015 AFTER he played on Team USA, and then went on to have a historic 2016 which based on my peak project, he ranked #9 of All-Time, a lists that include Jordan, Kareem, Lebron, Shaq, Wilt, Duncan, Bird, Magic, Hakeem..

So please learn basketball first before you talk to me. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I anticipate....our anti-Japan-invasion national anthem in their stadium!!!


Does China have that? China should come up with an alternative version just to piss the Japanese off in 2020. I encourage Chinese athlete to import their own food and water. You never know what the Japanese will do to the athletes as they did with Huo Yuanjia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> 15 golds each for China and Britain so far. Andy Murray won gold for Britain.
> 
> China need to have a good day today.
> 
> Time to start performing as people expect especially in non-judging events. No excuses anymore. Need to hold 2nd place in the medal table.



Half way into the Olympics
Expecting more golds from other events on top of Badminton, TT and Diving

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

xunzi said:


> Eh, you don't have a clue what you are talking about. Let me teach you. In the USA team basketball, Coach K employed a system which is called Motion Offense. In the motion offense, it will generated a lot of 3pts attempt through drive and kick, therefore the percentage that matter in the win/loss for team USA offense is the 3pts fg%, NOT the 2pt fg%. When Team USA scored less than 100pts in an international competition, there is some serious problem in the offense. It doesn't required a genius to understand that simple team stat, no need to pull off any irrelevant stat.



Wrong, motion offensive (or fluid offensive) is to use 3 points to drive out the defender, US team is not depending on 3 Pt (At least by design) to win a game, 3 points is, *AND ALWAYS* are to draw people out from the D Zone, so playmaker can make play inside the paint easier. You don't need to actually sink three to have people think you are going for three.

This "therefore the percentage that matter in the win/loss for team USA offense is the 3pts fg%, NOT the 2pt fg%" is simply nonsense.

Also, your interpretation of Motion Offense is wrong.

Read this

https://www.breakthroughbasketball.com/offense/motion-offenses.html

And coach K's favorite is 2 in 3 out or 3 in 2 out motion offensive, that way team USA player can use their motion to do either pick and roll or screen and shoot, Or simply use player like Thomson to do a catch and shoot.



> For the check...
> 
> - High FG% - High FG% is an indication of their finishing ability at the rim, which has little to do with how the offense is being played considered their offense is about shooting the 3 ball.


You assume the whole play is about 3 pts, which is a wrong assumption.

Again, considering 3 pt % is usually around 30-40% in the US team, 3 pts % is not a determintrial factor in FG%



> - High FT attempts - high FT attempt is an indication of opposing team not playing proper D, rather than the players running good offense.



You cannot generate new basket out of nowhere, you will have to have the ball before you can make a shot, a good offensive skill ensure your chance of getting that basket (hence only increase the FG%) a good defence leads to more TO and changing of procession, and since you have to have procession to make shot, which translate to you can* ONLY* make more shot if you have more procession. Is this that hard to understand?



> - Medium to High offensive rebound suggest US play Offensive ball game - Offensive rebound has nothing to do with good offense. It just mean they are active on the board and hustle which is expect as Team USA have a lot of athletic quick players.



I think you misread my point, I said Low Opponent Offensive rebound suggest good defence. Not your own Offensive Rebound (that show yor opponent having a bad D) Check what I said again.



> - High Opponent Offensive rebound - That is an indication of opposing team size advantage as the US often like to play small ball as is in the NBA modern style.



No, smaller size is not a factor, considering the actual height different were NEVER more than 3 inches, (KD, Cousin and Jordan are over 6 ft 10 inch), And none of the other team have anyone higher than 7 ft 1 (Only the 2 Chinese Center are 7 ft 2), if you are blocking out your opponent and making good D on rebound, 3 inch different is usually negated,



> - High Opponent FG % - That is an indication that they are not putting in the effort. They have the personnel and one of the best defensive assistant and an NBA defensive guru, Tom Thibodeau. So no, defense is not their issue. It's the effort and a trust factor in rotating and they just need to play a proper lineup that can limit defensive liability in Kyrie, Carmelo, Derozan.. That is up to the coach.



High opponent FG *ALWAYS* points to point being make, which *ALWAYS* going to be you defence is lacking, again there are only 2 reason why your opponent can score a basket. Either you let him uncheck (Which is a defensive error) or they out play you (Which is again, your defensive error)



> - High Opponent Score - Are you joking? That is not high. Like I told you, Australia/Serbia/France were scoring around the same mark they played against past USA Team. It is the Team USA offense which fail to score more than 100pts until France match. Even that, 103pts is consider a bad offensive night for Team USA who should be averaging at least 120ppg.



Just because US used to score 120 points, it does not mean Australian Scoring 86 points, Serbia scoring 91 points and France scoring 97 points is low. The score is high, the US just used to score Higher, that does not eman the other score low.

A good D inhabit opponent offense, hence their FG% will drop, idealy, you want to limited your opponent for 30-40% FG% in a good D, if you shoot 30-40% 2 and 3 pt lines, you will need to shoot at least 80 shot to get to 86 or 90 points. Which is A LOT. Which still mean your Defence sucks.

By the way, this is the stats from USA v AUS in 2012 Summer Olympic

USA
vs Australia 119-86, 08/08/2012 *119* FG2P 20/40; FG3P 19/46; FT 22/32

Australia
vs USA 86-119, 08/08/2012 *86* FG2P 23/49; FG3P 9/22; FT 13/21

US team have the similar shot counts (86 in 2012, and 85 in 2016), while Australia make 7 more shot in 2012 (71(2012) vs 66 (2016))



> Like I said, once they played more team ball, a motion offense, and not trying to isolation too many possessions, they will score over 100pts, then they will play better defense and the other opposing team offensive stat will not matter because there is a lopsided in the talented despite Team USA is a B Team. In basketball, there is never a "good defense will lead to good offense". It is always "good offense will lead to good defense". Please learn that.



ehh, wrong.

What you said is unfounded, as I taught you, every play anyone make is build on your opponent offense, you either start a play when they finish their attacks, or when they lose the attacks, or when they turn over. Either way, all of these require to build from your own defense, Offense NEVER lead to Defense, it's the other wy around, any two bits coach and player knows that.



> As far as Stephen Curry, he was on team USA in the Summer of 2014 which mean he was elected on Team USA for the season he played 2013-2014. Let look at those stat.
> 
> 24.1 PER, .61TS%, .225WS48, 7.4 Boxscore plus/minus, 6.7 VORP in the regular season. These are very good number. Though, not elite. Elite would be (28PER, .61TS%, .269, etcc) based on averaged of league leader since 1960s.
> 
> In the postseason, he dropped to down...
> 
> 18.8 PER, .60TS%, .131 WS48, 3.7 Boxscore plus/minus, 0.4 VORP.
> 
> Which is pathetic for a star player. Sure it is above average stat consider averaged player PER (Player Efficiency Rating) is about 15.0. So no, he wasn't an elite in 2014 season. He BECAME an elite player in 2015 AFTER he played on Team USA, and then went on to have a historic 2016 which based on my peak project, he ranked #9 of All-Time, a lists that include Jordan, Kareem, Lebron, Shaq, Wilt, Duncan, Bird, Magic, Hakeem..



Base on what? Do you know how much different a game played in 1960 and 2015? *Are you forming a team with Jordan, Magic or Bird?* I am talking about *HE IS ONE OF THE TOP PLAYER THAT YEAR IN 2014*, what the hell are you talking about Jordan, Hakeem, Magic for? We are not forming the 2014 team with player from the 1980s, if we did, then we will not be able to form a team AT ALL, as you don't have many people today can be compared to the 1980s NBA Stars.



> So please learn basketball first before you talk to me. LOL



What you are saying does not make sense, actually all you said does not make one simple sense I don't think it's me who need to learn how to play basketball first......I am good, thank you, you, on the other hand, I am not so sure.


----------



## Zsari

AndrewJin said:


> I anticipate....our anti-Japan-invasion national anthem in their stadium!!!



You do have to consider the investment cycle in these games. Chinese investment in its athletic program was at it's peak during the Beijing Olympic and London Olympic was the tail end of that investment cycle. Britain did the same, and Rio is a reflection of that. Japan is already ramping up it's athletic program, and you can see some results today. So it is highly possible for Japan to out perform China come Tokyo Olympic if China doesn't start increasing it's investment. But Olympic is no longer that big of a deal for Beijing so it might just be business as usual. Prior Olympics each team has their set target goals in medal, not so this time around. Attituds are changing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Silver Medal
Women Hammer Throw
Zhang Wenxiu
Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Does China have that? China should come up with an alternative version just to piss the Japanese off in 2020. I encourage Chinese athlete to import their own food and water. You never know what the Japanese will do to the athletes as they did with Huo Yuanjia.


Our national anthem is 100% anti-Japan....
It was published in 1935.





Ode to the red flag!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> Our national anthem is 100% anti-Japan....
> It was published in 1935.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ode to the red flag!



Can they use these lyrics. Change some sentences

https://www.gugalyrics.com/lyrics-762980/lmf-hum-ga-ling.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Can they use these lyrics. Change some sentences
> 
> https://www.gugalyrics.com/lyrics-762980/lmf-hum-ga-ling.html


We did have some different lyrics before 1982...
Then we changed back to the original version of 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> - Taiwan athletes can participate under PRC flag or not at all.
> - Hong Kong pro democracy fcukers not allowed to attend.



Exactly. No practical value in listing Olympic medals under various regions of China. They all should be listed under China, or not at all.

Especially so for Hong Kong and Macau.

**

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

Just saw the badminton team lose. Another gold medal opportunity gone. 

Getting worse and worse with each passing day.

Now even Russia with half their team is closing on China's medal tally.

Where are the gold medalists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Just saw the badminton team lose.
> 
> Getting worse and worse with each passing day.
> 
> Now even Russia with half their team is closing on China's medal tally.


Who lost in badminton?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> Who lost in badminton?



Men's doubles, women's doubles, mixed doubles.

All lost.

I hate this Rio Olympics.

This is getting embarrassing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Economic superpower said:


> Men's doubles, women's doubles, mixed doubles.
> 
> All lost.
> 
> I hate this Rio Olympics.



LOL, cheer up mate. winning losing is all part of sports. Train harder next time

BTW, I spoke to so many people and no one even watched the Olympics at work. No one really cares except the athletes and politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> Men's doubles, women's doubles, mixed doubles.
> 
> All lost.
> 
> I hate this Rio Olympics.



We have lost 2 gold medals: Mixed double and very surprisingly, the women's doubte
In Men's double, we still have Fu and Zhang in the competition against a British team coming up next
In the Singles, we are having 2 players in each event who are still in contention for gold
So Best of Luck Guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Economic superpower said:


> Men's doubles, women's doubles, mixed doubles.
> 
> All lost.
> 
> I hate this Rio Olympics.
> 
> This is getting embarrassing.



wait for single games

and table tennis finals are coming soon


----------



## Economic superpower

Jlaw said:


> LOL, cheer up mate. winning losing is all part of sports. Train harder next time
> 
> BTW, I spoke to so many people and no one even watched the Olympics at work. No one really cares except the athletes and politicians.



I'm in a foul mood.

I need to take a break from PDF.

These damn Olympics are ruining me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

TaiShang said:


> Exactly. No practical value in listing Olympic medals under various regions of China. They all should be listed under China, or not at all.
> 
> Especially so for Hong Kong and Macau.
> 
> **



That is the right thing to do merging HK and Macau into Team China
In particular, events like badminton and table tennis, the players representing the territories are surplus players who once played and trained in Mainland
It is a also a disappointing Olympics for the performance of HK athletes as well in Rio when one of our locally raised and trained medal hopeful in cycling has just finished her competitive journey in Brazil
Lee Wai Sze, Sarah has won numerous races around the world. She won a bronze medal in Keirin Race in the London Olympics. But unfornately she had a crash and fell in the same event this time. Sarah suffered a minor injury which might have affected her subsequent performance in the next event. Sarah said in the post match interview that her mom had told her not to dress in a grey colour outfit So to counter bad "fengshui", she put on a pair of red socks The red force couldnt stage a successful revolt against the grey this time around. Athletes can do whatever within limits for a victory. Who is there to complain?






Bronze Medalist London Olympics Cycling Keirin race





Lee Wai Sze Sarah

*Badminton Men's Double*
Fu / Zhang beat the Brits 2-0 into the final againt Malaysia for gold medals
In bronze medals match, the exited Chinese double Chai and Hong will be up against the defeated British team

Go go China

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Medal count by province
Green:1-3 gold
Blue: silver or bronze *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Chinese synchronized swimming duo advances into final*
*
(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-16 07:32






​*







*
Chinese duo Huang Xuechen and Sun Wenyan display their technical routines at the Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre, Rio de Janeiro during the women's synchronized swimming qualifications of the Rio Olympics on Aug 15, 2016. The Chinese duo entered the final as the runners-up with 191.4355 points. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*China makes new Olympic breakthroughs in field sports*
*(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-16 14:10













*
*

*​Xue Changrui of China reacts in the men's pole vault final of the Rio 2016 Olympic at the Olympic Stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug 15, 2016. Xue ranked the 6th in the final, while Brazil's Thiago Braz da Silva won the gold. [Photo/Xinhua]













China's Feng Bin makes an attempt in the women's discus qualification of the 2016 Summer Olympics at the Olympic stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil on Aug 15, 2016. [Photo/IC]
Salute to our unsung Heroes and Heroines

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## oprih

Congratulations to Team China for winning two more gold medals courtesy of the Women's Table Tennis Team and Cao Yuan in diving. Once again, table tennis and diving are delivering medals as expected for China. As for badminton, there's definitely a dip in performance as compared to the last olympic, I'm still rooting for Lin Dan to get his third consecutive gold medal and for Li Xuerui to defend her title here.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BoQ77

oprih said:


> Congratulations to Team China for winning two more gold medals courtesy of the Women's Table Tennis Team and Cao Yuan in diving. Once again, table tennis and diving are delivering medals as expected for China. As for badminton, there's definitely a dip in performance as compared to the last olympic, I'm still rooting for Lin Dan to get his third consecutive gold medal and for Li Xuerui to defend her title here.



Try harder, China team. There need only three more gold medals to get the rank no.2 of GB


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> Exactly. No practical value in listing Olympic medals under various regions of China. They all should be listed under China, or not at all.
> 
> Especially so for Hong Kong and Macau.
> 
> **



True. This will also help merge the identity of Hongkongers within China.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's Cao Yuan wins men's 3m springboard*
China.org.cn, August 17, 2016



Cao Yuan in the game.


Cao Yuan easily won the men's individual 3 metre springboard event on Tuesday and gave his dominant Chinese team its fifth diving gold medal of the Games.

The 21-year-old Cao topped his group in both the preliminaries and semi-finals and led the final 12 from his first to his sixth dive for a score of 547.60.

Britain's Jack Laugher took silver and Patrick Hausding of Germany won bronze.

**

*Chinese public unfazed by sluggish medal winning at Rio Games*
By Xu Ming August 17, 2016

The ongoing Rio Olympic Games is probably the most relaxed games ever for China.Chinese audiences are decreasingly seeing medals as the paramount goal, and underperforming athletes are calmer when they end up with unsatisfying results. But in a country where athletes are funded by the government, whether athletes should simply enjoy participation remains controversial.






Chinese athlete Duan Jingli gains China's first medal in women's rowing single event onAugust 13, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]

Halfway through the Rio de Janeiro Olympic Games, the Chinese national team has onlywon 15 gold medals, putting it in third place in the gold medal tally, after the US and theUK.

*The country came in second place in the medal rankings in 2004 and 2012, and even top in 2008, so this year's haul has upset the sports authorities. Gao Zhidan, vice director for General Administration of Sport of China, said Monday that Team China encountered "unprecedented" challenges and difficulties in Brazil.*

However, the Chinese public are not going to share and spread the disappointment this time.* When the swimming team landed in China Tuesday, in spite of their less-than-expected performance, they were welcomed with flowers and applause in the airport.*

The rise to fame of swimmer Fu Yuanhui shows this new attitude to athletes. Fu might have expected to win some fame if she brought home a gold medal. However, the bronze medalist has become famous in China and across the world for her enthusiasm and candid personality.

Fu made headlines internationally with her charming response to winning a medal in the women's 100-meter backstroke, exclaiming "I'm so fast!" and joking that she used her "prehistoric powers" to win. Later, she admitted that her performance in another event was hampered by the fact she had started her period the night before.

This took many Chinese viewers by surprise, as they are used to their athletes focusing ininterviews on their desire to win glory for the country.

*This phenomenon would have been hard to imagine four years ago in London. In a countrywhere people have long been gold-medal obsessed,* Fu's popularity and the understandingexpressed by many about the lack of podium glory on the games' first day and toward thefailures of celebrity athletes Sun Yang and Ning Zetao have been seen by some as signsthat Chinese audiences now see the Olympics more as entertainment than as a platform forproving China's worth.

But this new attitude has not been accepted by everyone. While many people arecirculating emojis that look like Fu and showing sympathy to athletes who didn't get thetop spot, some are arguing the public has "overcorrected."

"[They] spare no efforts in praising those irresponsible athletes. The audience for thisOlympic Games are severely unqualified in terms of IQ," an author named Chenghuai Laoren wrote in a widely shared WeChat article.

Some maintain that sportspeople whose training is paid for by the public should prioritizewinning medals over anything else.

This argument has raised questions over the system by which Chinese athletes are trained,which is entirely reliant on government funds.

"Do we still need the national system right now?" many netizens asked in bewilderment onSina Weibo.

*Entertaining sports*






Many people online have said that the athletes at this year's games are lucky to have sucha tolerant audience at home.

Swimmer Sun Yang, who was expected to do well and even said he was "the king" beforethe games, eventually failed to make it to the final of the men's 1,500-meter freestyle,later blaming a cold. But instead of facing anger, he was met with widespreadunderstanding.

"Medals can be won another time, but there is only one Sun Yang. Take care! See you infour years!" one netizen posted on Sina Weibo.

Compare that reaction to what hurdler Liu Xiang suffered at the Beijing Olympics in 2008.After Liu won a gold in the 2004 Athens games, the expectations on his shoulders becamecrushingly heavy.

So when Liu dropped out of the 2008 games due to injuries, and then, sit beset by injuries,failed to do well in London, Chinese audiences branded him "the shame of the nation."

The public relaxation has been mirrored by the competitors. Yang Haoran, another athletethat has failed to live up to high public expectations at the Rio Games, told the media that"There are other things in life besides the Olympic Games."

Many media reports have explained this change in terms of the country's internationalstanding, claiming that China has gained confidence to the point where it can discard itsprevious focus on medals. "The time in which we relied on sports to show our strength orprove our reputation is over, particularly after 2008," said Luo Le, a doctor in sportssociology in Beijing.

"It is not only about sports. There is a trend of entertainment in our society. Suchentertainment is also manifested in other hotspots of society before the Rio Olympics," Luotold the Global Times, "As manifested in Rio, people care more about funny news andtitbits, like Fu's expressions. The media also plays a role in guiding the public toward thedirection of entertainment."

*Controversial voices*

The backlash against this attitude is largely based around the idea that the athletes are notrepaying the investment the country has made in them.

Swimmer Ning Zetao, a popular heartthrob who has been nicknamed "the nationalhusband" online, sparked a storm on Sina Weibo when he said that he was just happy totake part in the Olympics after failing to win a medal.

"The country and the people paid money to train you to let you be happy? … You usedpeople's hard-earned money to come here to play … it is not so-called releasing pressure, itis releasing shame," a netizen called Jiexi commented, a view echoed by many.

"The previous adoration for gold medals might be too exaggerated, but now are these littlefresh meat (online slang for attractive young men) going too far being so relaxed in front offailure?" wrote Chenghuai Laoren on WeChat.

Citing data about the money and resources China invests in the Olympic Games and thevalue of every gold medal, Chenghuai Laoren argued that "the athletic skills every athlete possesses are half owned by the State."

The writer even criticized journalists who have praised the public's changing attitudetowards the Olympics, writing "We have invested so much, it is wrong to say that joy ismost important in the process. Fighting for gold medals is their obligation."

Some were angered by Sun Yang's claim that a cold prevented him from doing better. "Wetaxpayers have invested millions of yuan in Sun's training in Australia, now he lost the goldmedal over a cold? What's wrong with the team doctor? Who will explain this?" an authornamed Xiaoxin wrote on New Weekly magazine.

"Behind every Olympic athlete is huge investment [from the country]. Isn't it reasonableto expect them to fight for No. 1? Why can't we complain about it? Why is everyone talkinglike Sun Yang's mum, telling him 'don't cry'?" Xiaoxin added.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

The quarter final of women volleyball between China vs Brasil in progress.
5th set
very interesting
--------
At last, China won. And goes to semifinal with Netherland.

Congratulation !!! China women


----------



## Nan Yang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Most Chinese here celebrated Vietnamese success in shooting. You come here to celebrate Chine misfortune and under performance.


Actually China have given inspiration to other East Asian country to overcome lack of confidence to win in many Western dominated sports. China was always the first Asian country to win gold in many Western dominated sports. Hopefully one day we will see a Vietnam team competing for top places in gymnastics or swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

*Gymnastics: China misses gold for first time in more than 30 years*





2016 Rio Olympics - Artistic Gymnastics - Final - Men's Parallel Bars Final - Rio Olympic Arena - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil - 16/08/2016. You Hao (CHN) of China falls. REUTERS/Mike Blake

By Caroline Stauffer | RIO DE JANEIRO
An "empty brain" contributed to China leaving Rio without any gymnastics gold medals, its worst showing since returning to the Games in 1984, after three competitors missed out on podium places on Tuesday.

China, usually a major player in the sport, claimed only two medals in gymnastics in Rio: bronze for its men's and women's teams. It was a long fall from the 2008 Beijing Games when it dominated the sport as host and claimed both the men's and women's team titles.

Deng Shudi, who finished just out of the medals in fourth in the parallel bars final on Tuesday, said the pressure was high going into the competition.

"I didn't get to sleep until 2 or 3 a.m... I just couldn't fall asleep," he said. "I just don't know what happened. My brain is empty."

Things got worse. Immediately after Deng finished his routine, You Hao ended China's competition in the men's events by completing his parallel bars dismount with a fall and finishing last.

China's sports system had been enormously successful since the country returned to the Olympic fold in 1984, culminating with the host nation topping the medals table at the 2008 Games it hosted with only a slight dip into second place behind the United States in London four years later.

Japan ended their Asian rivals' eight-year reign as Olympic men's team champions last week even after China had come out of qualifying on top.

The Chinese team, comprising of Deng, You, Lin Chaopan, Zhang Chenglong and Liu Yang sat back dejectedly in their chairs after Russia took silver, with Zhang breaking down in tears afterwards backstage.

That bronze was the men's only gymnastics medal in Rio. China won seven out of eight men's golds in Beijing eight years ago.

Though she looked pleased with her performance, Wang Yan, 16, finished fifth in the women's floor final that followed the parallel bars on Tuesday.

The women's competition has been dominated by the United States, who claimed the team title, and American Simone Biles who won a record-equaling fourth gold on Tuesday.

China took four gymnastics gold medals in London in 2012, when its women won gold and silver on the balance beam.

The country did not participate in the Olympics between 1956 and 1984.


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

onebyone said:


>


This match....Same exciting as the final in which China won the gold against Russian volleyball team in 2004 Athens.
The spirit of China's women volleyball team was the main theme of 1980s.
It was about perseverance, and never give up!
In recent years, our girls have experienced ups and downs....
But we are always confident in our team.
Like the girls shouted in this video, "we are the best".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*China cheated out of ten Olympic medals since 1968*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) August 17, 2016

Chinese athletes are among those who suffered the most from doping during the Olympic Games, as they were cheated out of ten medals since 1968 due to competitors doping , according to a report by the New York Times.

Meanwhile, the country's Olympians never had to surrender one medal because of analeptics usage during the same period.

*In the report, China topped the list of net medal difference due to doping with ten upgraded medals and no stripped medals.*






　　China tops the list of net medal difference compiled by the New York Times.

The statistics were based on International Olympic Committee (IOC) statements as of June 2016.

When an Olympic medalist is caught doping, any medals he or she has won are usually ordered to be returned and awarded to the next finisher in line, the report said. But sometimes upgraded athletes won't get their medals until long after the Olympic medals ceremony.

According to rules, the IOC can hold the athletes' urine samples for up to 10 years, and can thaw the urine for a retest any time during that window.

Statistics shows that since 1968, in at least 25 cases athletes didn't get their deserved gold medals until later. In at least 41 cases, athletes were upgraded to the silver medal and in at least 54 cases, athletes were upgraded to a bronze.

One example is US track star Marion Jones, who was stripped of all five of her medals, three gold and two bronze, seven years after the 2000 Summer Olympics. That ultimately affected the standing of seven other athletes.

**

This list above tells something...

@AndrewJin , @xunzi , @+4vsgorillas-Apebane

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

TaiShang said:


> *China cheated out of ten Olympic medals since 1968*
> (Chinadaily.com.cn) August 17, 2016
> 
> Chinese athletes are among those who suffered the most from doping during the Olympic Games, as they were cheated out of ten medals since 1968 due to competitors doping , according to a report by the New York Times.
> 
> Meanwhile, the country's Olympians never had to surrender one medal because of analeptics usage during the same period.
> 
> *In the report, China topped the list of net medal difference due to doping with ten upgraded medals and no stripped medals.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China tops the list of net medal difference compiled by the New York Times.
> 
> The statistics were based on International Olympic Committee (IOC) statements as of June 2016.
> 
> When an Olympic medalist is caught doping, any medals he or she has won are usually ordered to be returned and awarded to the next finisher in line, the report said. But sometimes upgraded athletes won't get their medals until long after the Olympic medals ceremony.
> 
> According to rules, the IOC can hold the athletes' urine samples for up to 10 years, and can thaw the urine for a retest any time during that window.
> 
> Statistics shows that since 1968, in at least 25 cases athletes didn't get their deserved gold medals until later. In at least 41 cases, athletes were upgraded to the silver medal and in at least 54 cases, athletes were upgraded to a bronze.
> 
> One example is US track star Marion Jones, who was stripped of all five of her medals, three gold and two bronze, seven years after the 2000 Summer Olympics. That ultimately affected the standing of seven other athletes.
> 
> **
> 
> This list above tells something...
> 
> @AndrewJin , @xunzi , @+4vsgorillas-Apebane



It doesnt even take into account biased judges and umpires. Then there are the blatant cuts in table tennis medals and events and the arbitrary limit to the number of weight lifters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> It doesnt even take into account biased judges and umpires. Then there are the blatant cuts in table tennis medals and events and the arbitrary limit to the number of weight lifters.



That's probably why it is now time to move beyond the petty competitions that may be rather subjective and focus on the tangible results that cannot be denied or can be denied at one's own peril (which is not a bad thing, actually).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

TaiShang said:


> That's probably why it is now time to move beyond the petty competitions that may be rather subjective and focus on the tangible results that cannot be denied or can be denied at one's own peril (which is not a bad thing, actually).



That path requires highly advanced American doping technology like Marion Jones.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> That path requires highly advanced American doping technology like Marion Jones.



Which apparently comes into light only after seven long years -- after the Olympics in question and everything related to it (including medal count) becomes long history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> Which apparently comes into light only after seven long years -- after the Olympics in question and everything related to it (including medal count) becomes long history.


My Chinese friend, win at all cost

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

So essentially, what the PDF Chinese are saying...

- If China does not win the gold in an event, it is because the others cheated in some ways.

- If China does not win the gold in an event, it is because that Chinese athlete had to compete in a 'Western' sport that the Chinese people traditionally have little or no experience.

Now I got it...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Dong Bin wins China's first triple jump Olympic bronze medal
By Zhang Tianrui (People's Daily Online) 15:01, August 17, 2016







On Aug.16, Dong Bin won China's first ever bronze medal for the men's triple jump at the Rio Olympic Games. However, 
following his excellent first round, Dong sustained an injury 
that prevented him from finishing the last round of the event.

In the first round, Dong surprised himself by jumping 17.58 meters. This was Dong's personal best for both indoor and outdoor tournaments. In the second round, however,Dong ran into some difficulties.

"I sprained my right ankle, the side I use for taking off. I didn't want to have any regrets,so I still tried to jump in the third round, but I couldn't," Dong explained.

Dong accepted emergency treatment, but he eventually had 
to admit defeat in the thirdround. Although he accomplished an overall impressive 
performance in the event, he admitted that he still feels bad about his performance, as his score was only 1 cm_below the 
Asian record set by Chinese athlete Li Yanxi in 
2009.
.






Early in 2016, Dong scored 17.41 meters and raised his record by 25 centimeters. In March, he won a gold medal in the World Championships of indoor track and field with a performance of 17.33 meters.

Dong kept his competition status in the outdoor matches as well, explaining that he did not originally plan to participate in the indoor games. He received the invitation to participate after winning the championship, and he wanted to take advantage of the opportunity.

Dong participated in six games in just three months, exhausting himself in the process. Now, with this Olympic bronze medal, he has justified all his hard work.

"I thought about this score before, but I can't believe I've actually achieved it. Although I haven't broken the Asian record, I'm still hopeful about my prospects in the future," Dong said.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gambit

bolo said:


> t'is what yer saying not Chinois


Yes, it is. You guys on PDF have been crying about 'Western' style events since this Olympics began.

I commented in a different discussion that the most basic Olympics events are universal since they came from the military.

For a few examples...

The hurdler came from the messenger who has to run over obstacles to deliver his message.

The marathon came from the famous Battle of Marathon: long distance running.

Archery is self evident that it came from the military. Same for shooting and javelin.

If China does not like a particular 'Western' sport, then do not enter. Simple as that. After all, the Olympics has its origins from Greece and last I checked the map, Greece is nowhere near Asia, let alone China. But if China chose to enter a Western event, like basketball, then compete according to the rules and do not complain, like you guys did here before the thread was cleaned up.

https://defence.pk/threads/u-s-mens-olympic-basketball-team-routs-china-by-57-points-119-62.443031/

https://defence.pk/threads/u-s-mens...y-57-points-119-62.443031/page-2#post-8552046

https://defence.pk/threads/u-s-mens...y-57-points-119-62.443031/page-2#post-8552331

No one forced China to compete in the Olympics. If China do not enter the Olympics, it does not mean no one will invest in China or bar Chinese tourists from entering his country.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

gambit said:


> Yes, it is. You guys on PDF have been crying about 'Western' style events since this Olympics began.
> 
> I commented in a different discussion that the most basic Olympics events are universal since they came from the military.
> 
> For a few examples...
> 
> The hurdler came from the messenger who has to run over obstacles to deliver his message.
> 
> The marathon came from the famous Battle of Marathon: long distance running.
> 
> Archery is self evident that it came from the military. Same for shooting and javelin.
> 
> If China does not like a particular 'Western' sport, then do not enter. Simple as that. After all, the Olympics has its origins from Greece and last I checked the map, Greece is nowhere near Asia, let alone China. But if China chose to enter a Western event, like basketball, then compete according to the rules and do not complain, like you guys did here before the thread was cleaned up.
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/u-s-mens-olympic-basketball-team-routs-china-by-57-points-119-62.443031/
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/u-s-mens...y-57-points-119-62.443031/page-2#post-8552046
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/u-s-mens...y-57-points-119-62.443031/page-2#post-8552331
> 
> No one forced China to compete in the Olympics. If China do not enter the Olympics, it does not mean no one will invest in China or bar Chinese tourists from entering his country.



The creator of the thread that you quoted is a mega troll and it was a childish provocation

why dont you start a thread on *american viets in the rio olympics* or *american communist viets in the rio olympics *or *communist viet in the rio olympics *or* non-communist viets in the rio olympics *to relieve yourselves there please






Three_Kingdoms said:


> *Chinese synchronized swimming duo advances into final*
> *
> (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-16 07:32
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Chinese duo Huang Xuechen and Sun Wenyan display their technical routines at the Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre, Rio de Janeiro during the women's synchronized swimming qualifications of the Rio Olympics on Aug 15, 2016. The Chinese duo entered the final as the runners-up with 191.4355 points. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]*



*China's synchronized swimming team reveals its talent in tune*
By Sun Xiaochen and Zhan Qianhui (chinadaily.com.cn)Updated: 2016-08-17 13:02















China's Huang Xuechen (left) and Sun Wenyan pose with their silver medal after the synchronized swimming duet free routine at the 2016 Summer Olympics in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, August 16, 2016. [Photo by Wei Xiaohao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Chinese synchronized swimming team shows its top-level ability once again and is confident of shaking Russian dominance after Huang Xuechen and Sun Wenyan won a silver medal in duet synchronized swimming at Rio Olympics.

The Chinese pair got second highest score of 192.3688 with their performance in free and technical routines, following the Russian champions' 194.9910 points. It is also the team's best result at Olympic Games.

The coach, Mayuko Fujiki from Japan, has added some innovative changes in movement arrangement and music, making the show more powerful and with stronger artistic attraction.

"What we want to show is aspiration. The adding of Chinese elements such as Peking Opera expresses our aspiration for a better life and a better result," Sun Wenyan said.

Russian pair Natalia Ishchenko and Svetlana Romashina claimed the gold medal with their perfect performance, maintaining Russia's streak of gold medals in this event since the Sydney Olympics in 2000. Japan's Yukiko Inui and Risako Mitsui came third with 188.0547.

Like China's dominance in table tennis, Russia has been an unbeatable legend in synchronized swimming for a long time. The European country's comprehensive advantage in technique, execution and artistic expression is hard to go beyond in short run. And the two Chinese girls are very clear about the status quo.

"We are pretty satisfied with our show and we didn't let the Russian's high score affect us. We just wanted to do our best," Huang Xuechen said, adding that movement arrangements and execution play a key role in surpassing the Russian.

"We still need to make breakthroughs in the free routine program as we are pretty close to them in the technical routine. And improvements in movement execution are also needed," said Huang.

"We have always dreamt to beat Russia and we hope to do better four years later. The arrangement of Chinese elements is aimed to highlight Chinese culture and distinguish ourselves from the Russian," said Sun Wenyan expressings her desire to be No 1.

The bronze medalists, the Japanese team, also made great achievements and showed their goal for 2020 Tokyo Olympics after Masayo Imura, former Chinese team's head coach, returned to Japan.

"We made our progress step by step under the guidance of coach Imura. Now that she has returned to Japan, we are pretty sure about what she will bring to Japanese team," Sun said

Imura helped Chinese team win a bronze medal in duet synchronized swimming and silver medal in team's duet synchronized swimming at London Olympics four years ago.

"The next Olympic Games will be held in Japan and the Japanese have more impetus than us as they are eager to have a better result at their home land. We just need to do our best, keep calm and carry on," Huang Xuechen said.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*CHINA WOMEN BEAT GERMANY TO CLAIM TABLE TENNIS GOLD*

*OW WHY THEY ARE THE MASTERS OF TABLE TENNIS ON 16 AUGUST WITH A RESOUNDING WIN OVER GERMANY TO TAKE THE WOMEN’S TEAM GOLD.*
*


























In a 3-0 whitewash (3-0, 3-0, 3-1) that lasted just one-and-a-half hours, China’s Li Xiaoxia and Liu Shiwen used booming smashes and prodigious spin shots to overcome Han Ying and Petrissa Solja of Germany without dropping a game in the opening singles matches.

Germany showed a little resistance in the doubles match when they took the third game but Liu and her partner Ding Ning soon regained control to complete a resounding victory.

“Losing that game made the competition more anxious and exciting, but of course I didn’t want to lose any game,” Liu said.

GETTY IMAGES

Despite the lop-sided manner of the defeat, the silver represents the best-ever result for Germany in women’s table tennis after the country had failed to win a medal of any kind until they defeated Japan in a four-hour marathon in the semi-finals.

“The fact that we won one game makes us happy,” said Germany’s Han. “Skills-wise the gap between us and China is simply too big, so this is the first time I’ve not felt pressure while playing a match. It was just about enjoying table tennis,” she said.

GETTY IMAGES

China has won 26 out of 30 golds awarded in table tennis since the sport joined the Olympic program in 1988, claiming gold and silver in both singles events in Rio so far and being favourites to win the men’s team title as well. The country has now won 22 of the last 23 available gold medals in table tennis.

The women’s team head coach, Kong Linghui, said that while the journey to the title this year had been relatively smooth and relaxing, they were already planning for Tokyo 2020, where they expect the young and highly promising Japanese team to become a greater threat.

GETTY IMAGES

“We are still talking to the current team about whether they will be able to continue to 2020. If we send a completely new team then it will be a tough battle,” he said as he looked ahead to the next Olympic challenge.

Fifteen-year-old Mima Ito of Japan became the youngest-ever Olympic table tennis medallist after she helped her team to clinch the bronze medal earlier in the day, easing to victory over Singapore’s Feng Tianwei to secure a 3-1 win. The bronze was Japan’s second medal in a women’s event in table tennis at the Olympic Games after it claimed silver in the same event four years ago.*



T

*
Badminton

Men's Single 
Quater Final Match

Lin Dan beat Srikanth Kidambi (India) 2-1



In another Quarter Final Match

Chen Long vs Son Wan Ho (S Korea)*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## anon45

im looking at the olympic medal count and the UK is only 1 medal away from China's total medal count! that's amazing!


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

anon45 said:


> im looking at the olympic medal count and the UK is only 1 medal away from China's total medal count! that's amazing!



Yes it is. They spent a lot and worked hard during the London games and the benefits are still lingering 4 years on. I still think that China will come out with second place.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zsari

*Rio boxing judges, referees removed after AIBA review*

RIO DE JANEIRO (AFP) - 

Amateur boxing's governing body said Wednesday an undisclosed number of referees and judges had been dropped from the Rio Olympics after "less than a handful of decisions not at the level expected".

http://m.france24.com/en/20160817-rio-boxing-judges-referees-removed-after-aiba-review

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China takes 1st wrestling medal in Rio*
Xinhua, August 18, 2016

The Chinese team won their first wrestling medal at the Rio Olympic Games through 2013 world champion Sun Yanan when Japan bagged all three women's titles on Wednesday.




Chinese wrestler Sun Yanan is interviewed after a competition at the Rio Olympic Games on August 17, 2016. [Photo: weibo.com]


*Sun walked away with a bronze in women's freestyle 48kg after she made quick work of two-time world medalist Zhuldyz Eshimova of Kazakhstan in the bronze medal match in the afternoon.*

*The 23-year-old Chinese spent just 54 seconds executing a four-point lift and three gut wrenches to end the match 10-0.*

"I am happy to have a medal but I really want the gold. It hit me hard when I lost in the semifinals where I did have a chance, because I know well about Eri Tosaka," Sun said through sobs.

Sun jumped to a 2-0 lead in the semifinal against three-time world champion Tosaka, whom Sun beat in this year's Asian Championships. But Tosaka came back with a takedown and three straight turns off a leg lace to win 8-3 and advance to the final where the Japanese edged Mariya Stadnik of Azerbaijan 3-2 for her first Olympic gold.

Elitsa Yankova of Bulgaria took the second bronze medal by winning a tight battle over Patricia Bermudez of Argentina.

In the 58kg final, 10-time world champion and three-time defending champion Kaori Icho won in dramatic fashion, scoring a takedown off a single leg in the closing seconds on Valeria Koblova of Russia to win 3-2 and become the first-ever four-time Olympic wrestling champion.

*Sakshi Malik became India's first ever Olympic medalist in women's wrestling as she beat Aisuluu Tynybekova of Kyrgyzstan 8-5 to win a bronze while Marwa Amri gave Tunisia its first medal in wrestling in any style, beating former world champion Yuliya Ratkevich from Azerbaijan 6-3 in the first bronze medal match.*

Sara Dosho came from behind to beat former Olympic champion Natalia Vorobieva of Russia 2-2 on criteria, wrapping up a golden night for Japan.

Swede Jenny Fransson, a 2012 world champion, won her first Olympic medal by defeating Canada's Dorothy Yeats 2-1 and world No. 9 Elmira Syzdykova of Kazakhstan took the other bronze medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

Zsari said:


> *Rio boxing judges, referees removed after AIBA review*
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO (AFP) -
> 
> Amateur boxing's governing body said Wednesday an undisclosed number of referees and judges had been dropped from the Rio Olympics after "less than a handful of decisions not at the level expected".
> 
> http://m.france24.com/en/20160817-rio-boxing-judges-referees-removed-after-aiba-review



Gymnastics 'judges' were worse.....FAR WORSE!

Gymnastics and Boxing are the worst when it comes to judge bias because it is so close.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## oprih

Four out of four, congratulations to the Chinese Table Tennis Team for a complete sweep !

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## oprih

Congratulations to Zhao Shuai for giving China it's 19th gold medal by winning the Men's 58 kg event in Taekwondo.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> @waz @Hu Songshan pls ban viet trolls on this page.



I wish to be able to go back to talking about Team China related news. Hence, I also request the Mods to ban the said troll or simply keep it out of this thread only.

**







China's Zhao Shuai celebrates after men's -58kg gold medal contest of Taekwondo at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 17, 2016. Zhao Shuai won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Han Yuqing)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Table Tennis WORLD CHAMPIONS - Clean Sweep*












*The Kings 











The Queens













*

*China take men's team title to repeat gold sweep at Olympic table tennis (updated) *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-18 11:18:08 | Editor: huaxia






(From L to R) China's Ma Long, Xu Xin and Zhang Jike attend the awarding ceremony for the men's team gold medal match of Tabel Tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 17, 2016. China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Yin Bogu)

RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- China added a men's team gold medal here on Wednesday to sweep titles of the Olympic table tennis competitions for the third straight time.

The all-time leading Chinese men's team, twice champions at as many previous Olympic Games after the team events took the place of doubles since Beijing 2008, claimed a 3-1 victory in the final over Japan, who made history by reaching an Olympic final of men's table tennis.

It was the 28th gold medal won by China since the sport was introduced at the 1988 Seoul Olympic Games.

World No. 1 Ma Long, who came out the fifth Grand Slam man after crowned at singles in Rio, scored two points in Wednesday evening's final to lift the whole team up.

The 28-year-old started strong as the first positioned singles player, overcoming a mid-way blast and some netballs from the 22nd-ranked Koki Niwa, just 21 years old, to win in straight sets, 11-6, 11-9, 11-6.

To follow up Ma in the second game, Xu Xin, the sole penholder in this Chinese squad, stumbled against Japan's top male paddler Jun Mizutani, conceding the first set 12-10 and the second 11-9 though having pulled back five scores in a row from trailing 5-1.

The 26-year-old world No. 3 reopened the game in style, leading 6-0 into the third set before letting go just three points of 11-point format.

Tying it 2-2 with a 11-7 fourth set, Xu led 10-8 in the fifth and decider but Mizutani, ranked sixth in the world, served to tie 10-10 before taking it 12-10 to force at least four games.

The following doubles went also intense as Xu, pairing up with China's another active Grand Slam winner Zhang Jike, easily surrendered the first set 11-4 before launching a hard-working comeback 11-6, 11-9, 11-5.

Ma then came up on court again to play Japan's 21st-ranked Maharu Yoshimura and just proved his flying form, rounding up the match with a 11-1, 11-4, 11-4 win.

Though losing the final, Japan won their first silver medal in men's event to better Mizutani's fresh record of taking a bronze in the men's singles six days ago.

Liu Guoliang, who has been at the helm of the Chinese men's team for more than a decade, said he's happy to see a new generation growing into the leading figures of China's table tennis.

"Through these Olympics, I can surely state that we have the core of three in our team with Ma, the captain, Zhang, the soul, and Xu, the key one," said Liu.

"I'm also happy for our opponents," he added. "Congratulations to Japan. They not only contributed an exciting performance today, but also proved themselves arch-rivals to stand shoulder by shoulder with us."

"It's always a good thing to have evenly matched opponents," said Liu. "We' ll be much more motivated in improving our own game alongside with them."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*China edges Brazil in Olympic volleyball women's quarterfinals*
CCTV.com

08-17-2016 13:02 BJT

2016 Rio Olympics

The Chinese women’s volleyball squad, who came into the Games the 2015 World Cup winners, had struggled through the group phase. Lang Ping’s side managed just a 2-3 record, but still earned a spot into the quarterfinals. And they would have a tough task in the knock-out phase, battling the hosts from Brazil, who were a perfect 5-0 in pool play.






_Wei Qiuyue of China celebrates winning the match with her teammates. [Photo/Agencies]_

The hosts looked like they may stay perfect grabbing the opening set 25-15. China bounced back, and took the next two frames, 25-23, 25-22, and put the Brazilians on the ropes, trailing 2-1.

Brazil won the fourth set by a 25-22 count and force a decider. And the final set was tight, but China claimed a 15-13 decision in the fifth to prevail, and moved onto the semis to play the Netherlands. Brazil are eliminated.

*China edges Brazil in Olympic volleyball women's quarterfinals*
2016-08-17 06:53:39 GMT2016-08-17 14:53:39(Beijing Time) Ecns.cn




China's women volleyball players celebrate after upsetting Brazil in a five-set battle at the Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Aug. 16, 2016. The younger Chinese team outplayed their more experienced opponents 15-25 25-23 25-22 22-25 15-13 and went through to the semi-finals where they will face the Netherlands. (Photo/Agencies)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Lin and Lee set up mouth-watering semifinal showdown at Rio Olympics *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-18 02:40:29 | Editor: huaxia






China's Lin Dan competes during the men's badminton singles quarterfinal against Srikanth Kidambi of India at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 17, 2016. Lin Dan won the match with 2:1. (Xinhua/Wang Peng)

RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- The highly-anticipated semifinal between China's Lin Dan and Lee Chong Wei of Malaysia will take place on Friday as the two badminton icons defeated their opponents respectively in men's singles quarterfinals here on Wednesday at the Rio Olympic Games.

The first gold medal of badminton went to Indonesia as its pair Tontowi Ahmad and Liliyana Natsir claimed an easy victory over Malaysia's Chan Peng Soon and Goh Liu Ying 21-14 and 21-12 in the final of mixed doubles.

China's Zhang Nan and Zhao Yunlei defeated their teammates Xu Chen and Majin to win the mix doubles bronze medals.

Two-time men's singles champion Lin disposed off Srikanth Kidambi of India 21-6, 11-21, 21-18, while his close rival Lee barely broke a sweat brushing aside Chinese Taipei's Chou Tien Chen 21-9, 21-15 in 41 minutes.

As Malaysia's men's doubles badminton duo and mixed doubles duo made into the gold and silver final, the pressure of claiming the first gold for Malaysia was shaken off a lot from Lee.

"The pressure must decrease as my teammates were playing good after the long-time hard-working preparation, I felt happy for them. But I have own objective and no matter what the result will be, I will try my best and enjoy my fourth and last Olympic Games," said 33-year-old Lee.

The upcoming semi was considered to be the last Lin-Li match to lots of fans, but not to Lee Chong We. "It's hard to say," he added.

Compared with Lee's easy promotion, Lin came up with great challenge from 23-year-old shuttler Srikanth Kidambi.

"It's too easy to win the first game, but I fell far behind in the second at the beginning, but the third one meant a psychological test to players," said Lin.

"Both of us worked hard in the past four years for this, which can prove that we are in good competitive condition at least. I' ll try my best in the next match," Lin referred to the coming semifinal against Lee.







Malaysia's Lee Chong Wei competes during the men's badminton singles quarterfinal against Chou Tien Chen of Chinese Taipei at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 17, 2016. Lee Chong Wei won the match with 2:0. (Xinhua/Lin Yiguang)






China's Chen Long cruised through Son Wan Ho of South Korea 21-11, 18-21, 21-11, and his opponent in the semifinal will be Viktor Axelsen of Denmark, who defeated Britain's Rajiv Ouseph 21-12, 21-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *Table Tennis WORLD CHAMPIONS - Clean Sweep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Kings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *China take men's team title to repeat gold sweep at Olympic table tennis (updated) *
> Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-18 11:18:08 | Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (From L to R) China's Ma Long, Xu Xin and Zhang Jike attend the awarding ceremony for the men's team gold medal match of Tabel Tennis at the 2016 Rio Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, on Aug. 17, 2016. China won the gold medal. (Xinhua/Yin Bogu)
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO, Aug. 17 (Xinhua) -- China added a men's team gold medal here on Wednesday to sweep titles of the Olympic table tennis competitions for the third straight time.
> 
> The all-time leading Chinese men's team, twice champions at as many previous Olympic Games after the team events took the place of doubles since Beijing 2008, claimed a 3-1 victory in the final over Japan, who made history by reaching an Olympic final of men's table tennis.
> 
> It was the 28th gold medal won by China since the sport was introduced at the 1988 Seoul Olympic Games.
> 
> World No. 1 Ma Long, who came out the fifth Grand Slam man after crowned at singles in Rio, scored two points in Wednesday evening's final to lift the whole team up.
> 
> The 28-year-old started strong as the first positioned singles player, overcoming a mid-way blast and some netballs from the 22nd-ranked Koki Niwa, just 21 years old, to win in straight sets, 11-6, 11-9, 11-6.
> 
> To follow up Ma in the second game, Xu Xin, the sole penholder in this Chinese squad, stumbled against Japan's top male paddler Jun Mizutani, conceding the first set 12-10 and the second 11-9 though having pulled back five scores in a row from trailing 5-1.
> 
> The 26-year-old world No. 3 reopened the game in style, leading 6-0 into the third set before letting go just three points of 11-point format.
> 
> Tying it 2-2 with a 11-7 fourth set, Xu led 10-8 in the fifth and decider but Mizutani, ranked sixth in the world, served to tie 10-10 before taking it 12-10 to force at least four games.
> 
> The following doubles went also intense as Xu, pairing up with China's another active Grand Slam winner Zhang Jike, easily surrendered the first set 11-4 before launching a hard-working comeback 11-6, 11-9, 11-5.
> 
> Ma then came up on court again to play Japan's 21st-ranked Maharu Yoshimura and just proved his flying form, rounding up the match with a 11-1, 11-4, 11-4 win.
> 
> Though losing the final, Japan won their first silver medal in men's event to better Mizutani's fresh record of taking a bronze in the men's singles six days ago.
> 
> Liu Guoliang, who has been at the helm of the Chinese men's team for more than a decade, said he's happy to see a new generation growing into the leading figures of China's table tennis.
> 
> "Through these Olympics, I can surely state that we have the core of three in our team with Ma, the captain, Zhang, the soul, and Xu, the key one," said Liu.
> 
> "I'm also happy for our opponents," he added. "Congratulations to Japan. They not only contributed an exciting performance today, but also proved themselves arch-rivals to stand shoulder by shoulder with us."
> 
> "It's always a good thing to have evenly matched opponents," said Liu. "We' ll be much more motivated in improving our own game alongside with them."


Ma long need to show some respect to his Japanese opponent. I don't think his gesture in the final winning is graceful.


----------



## bolo

Beast said:


> Ma long need to show some respect to his Japanese opponent. I don't think his gesture in the final winning is graceful.



Ma Long did nothing wrong. If you don't play sports u won't understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

bolo said:


> Ma Long did nothing wrong. If you don't play sports u won't understand.



http://m.scmp.com/sport/china/artic...anese-team-fires-early-warning-repeat-olympic

Yes, his opponent is weak but there is no need such gesture. Karma will bite back. Unless it is the opponent who act arrogant first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

Beast said:


> View attachment 326928
> 
> 
> http://m.scmp.com/sport/china/artic...anese-team-fires-early-warning-repeat-olympic
> 
> Yes, his opponent is weak but there is no need such gesture. Karma will bite back. Unless it is the opponent who act arrogant first.



It's sports psychology. Michael Jordan trash talked and did things to break down opponent's mentality. MJ is greatest. Ma Long ranked 1 in table tennis. Lebron James same thing. trash talked break down opponent psyche. You see trend?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

bolo said:


> It's sports psychology. Michael Jordan trash talked and did things to break down opponent's mentality. MJ is greatest. Ma Long ranked 1 in table tennis. Lebron James same thing. trash talked break down opponent psyche. You see trend?



Do you think given Ma long quality do he even needs to use this kind of trick against such weak opponent? It's pure arrogant and contempt. I hope Fan Zhendong will dethrone him as world number one sooner.


----------



## bolo

Beast said:


> Do you think given Ma long quality do he even needs to use this kind of trick against such weak opponent? It's pure arrogant and contempt. I hope Fan Zhendong will dethrone him as world number one sooner.


In sports you let guard down you lose. Why xu xin lost to weaker Japanese opponent?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

bolo said:


> In sports you let guard down you lose. Why xu xin lost to weaker Japanese opponent?


Xu xin didnt lose to a weaker opponent. Jun Mizutani will get silver if he didn't meet Gold medalist Ma Long in semi. He is second best in whole Olympic table tennis.


----------



## Sasquatch

All off topic posts will be deleted since it is derailing the thread, infractions will be given if any more show up. Stick to enjoying the games. Once the thread is reopened.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!*
*Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BoQ77

3 more gold medals for China to take rank no. 2 from GB.
1. USA : 35 gold
2. Great Britain : 22 gold, 21 silver
3. China : 20 gold, 16 silver

Badminton: China is out of double women, single women; chances for double men, single men.


----------



## AndrewJin

*Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*


*Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*


*Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*


I'm sure everyone here who has just watched it had the same feeling....
Lang Ping is the best coach ever!!! (along with Chen Zhonghe)
We have never lost the spirit of Chinese volleyball dating back to 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> *Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
> Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*
> 
> 
> *Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
> Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*
> 
> 
> *Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
> Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone here who has just watched it had the same feeling....
> Lang Ping is the best coach ever!!! (along with Chen Zhonghe)
> We have never lost the spirit of Chinese volleyball dating back to 1980s.



It was a good thrilling game. Congrats to china and good luck for final.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amember

A sweet revenge to the NL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

AndrewJin said:


> *Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
> Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*
> 
> 
> *Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
> Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*
> 
> 
> *Chinese volleyball girls make it to the final!!!
> Unbelievable performance, I nearly had a heart attack....*
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone here who has just watched it had the same feeling....
> Lang Ping is the best coach ever!!! (along with Chen Zhonghe)
> We have never lost the spirit of Chinese volleyball dating back to 1980s.


chinese women team are tall. they have 7 players over 190cm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

qwerrty said:


> chinese women team are tall. they have 7 players over 190cm


It's very easy to find tall girls in Northern China.



Amember said:


> A sweet revenge to the NL.


Netherland girls looked a little bit not excited, no smile....Their coach shouted and shouted...
I hope our girls could smile throughout the game in the final like today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amember

China badminton team did not perform well this time, compared to clean sweep in 2012.
the most consistent are diving, weighlifting and table tennis.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Amember said:


> China badminton team did not perform well this time, compared to clean sweep in 2012.
> the most consistent are diving, weighlifting and table tennis.


Yes, there must be an overhaul of shooting, badminton and gymnastics after Rio.
Especially the badminton league....Gymnastics, they should eye on the quality of each routine not just on difficulty.

Many Chinese athletes spend too much time in commercials and non-sport activities...
Phelps spent most of his time in the swimming pool...
Especially those cute faces....it's not their fault being cute, but they should prioritise training over shooting photos for the fashion magazines.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Ren Qian leads Chinese 1-2 in women's 10m platform*
Xinhua, August 19, 2016 




 Ren took gold ahead of teammate Si Yajie, 17, to give China six wins out of seven events in the Olympic diving competition.


Teenager Ren Qian claimed China's sixth diving gold medal of the Rio Olympics by winning the women's 10m platform final on Thursday.

*The 15-year-old finished with 439.25 points to beat her compatriot Si Yajie by 19.85 points at the Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre. Canada's Meaghan Benfeito took bronze with 389.20 points.*

Ren started inauspiciously before posting scores of 94.05, 91.20 and 91.20 with her final three dives.

China has now won six of the seven diving gold medals decided so far at the Rio Olympics.

The last diving event - the men's 10m platform - will be staged on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

What a game!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BoQ77

Again
*USA drop baton during 4x100m, men & women*
2008-08-21 14:27:47 GMT2008-08-21 22:27:47 (Beijing Time) Xinhua English




*Torri Edwards (L2) reacts as her teammate Lauryn Williams (L1) lost the baton during the women's 4x100m relay first round at the National Stadium, also known as the Bird's Nest, during Beijing 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China, Aug. 21, 2008. (Xinhua/Liao Yujie)*




*Tyson Gay (L) of the United States lost the baton during the men's 4 x 100m relay first round at the National Stadium, also known as the Bird's Nest, during Beijing 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China, Aug. 21, 2008. The United States team did not finish the competition.(Xinhua/Liao Yujie)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

BoQ77 said:


>



lol wtf...


----------



## grey boy 2

Nilgiri said:


> lol wtf...


http://www.smh.com.au/sport/olympic...pics-track-by-themselves-20160818-gqw6zw.html

In arguably the strangest thing seen at the Olympic Stadium in Rio this week the US women's relay team raced around the track by themselves on Thursday night.

But it was anything but a practice run for America's 4x100m stars as they qualified for the final by racing only against the clock after controversy had marred their heat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0819/c90000-9102581.html

China unfortunately lost the chance to enter the women's 4x100 meters final at Rio Olympics with a narrow gap behind the Canadians after the US successfully appealed its second chance to race alone on Thursday morning local time.

The defending champion cracked 41.77 seconds for the second chance, sending China out of the original finalists, among which its result of 42.70 seconds was placed last behind the Canadians' by six thousandths of a second.

The Chinese delegation tried in vain to protest against the decision but* said it respected the outcome.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

grey boy 2 said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/olympic...pics-track-by-themselves-20160818-gqw6zw.html
> 
> In arguably the strangest thing seen at the Olympic Stadium in Rio this week the US women's relay team raced around the track by themselves on Thursday night.
> 
> But it was anything but a practice run for America's 4x100m stars as they qualified for the final by racing only against the clock after controversy had marred their heat.



Ah ok thanks.

Thats really stupid, they should run the whole heat again with everyone if there was some bungle/interference.....because race pressure and relative dynamics in operation are a big part of the whole thing.

China are then well within their right for appeal....but in the appeal list they should have started with point 2 rather than point 1 (diff uniforms or whatever)....because I couldn't make out what they really wrote in point 2 (and now i get it and its a serious point for sure) but point 1 is very clear and seems like just strange but funny thing.

I am afraid this appeal will not be successful so China has to make an issue of this at the highest level at next official IOA meeting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

grey boy 2 said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/olympic...pics-track-by-themselves-20160818-gqw6zw.html
> 
> In arguably the strangest thing seen at the Olympic Stadium in Rio this week the US women's relay team raced around the track by themselves on Thursday night.
> 
> But it was anything but a practice run for America's 4x100m stars as they qualified for the final by racing only against the clock after controversy had marred their heat.


It seems that it's a sin for non black people to compete for any running games.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> It seems that it's a sin for non black people to compete for any running games.



How is that Chinese hurdles guy? Is he still competing?


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> How is that Chinese hurdles guy? Is he still competing?


He got a gold in 2004 Athens, already retired...

Athletics is always Team China's weakness.
Only one gold and a couple of silver/bronze in Rio.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> He got a gold in 2004 Athens, already retired...
> 
> Athletics is always Team China's weakness.
> Only one gold and a couple of silver/bronze in Rio.



Ok because he was truly inspirational.

China has to find and train more like him!


----------



## AndrewJin

Nilgiri said:


> Ok because he was truly inspirational.
> 
> China has to find and train more like him!


Not so efficient like some countries import people from some other countries.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> Not so efficient like some countries import people from some other countries.....



I don't ever count those as medals for that country hehe.

Like Qatar uses some kenyan to win at long distance racing.....ok whatever you say bro!


----------



## AndrewJin

*Apparently, Coach Lang Ping felt the same way
"Heart cannot handle it.....Chinese women‘s volleyball team is the strongest"*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> *Apparently, Coach Lang Ping felt the same way
> "Heart cannot handle it.....Chinese women‘s volleyball team is the strongest"*



It must be await for the last game to say that.


----------



## greenwood

BoQ77 said:


> It must be await for the last game to say that.


 
Some reports from Vietnam Team since that shooting?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

greenwood said:


> Some reports from Vietnam Team since that shooting?



Am I wrong ?

Btw, we have 1 gold and 1 silver for 22 ( 1 unallowed to play because injury )
China has 20 gold and 16 silver for 412


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> It must be await for the last game to say that.


Their sprit is always the strongest since China women's volleyball team emerged on the world stage since 1980s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> Their sprit is always the strongest since China women's volleyball team emerged on the world stage since 1980s.



It is correct. I watched the game. China women volley ball team is so great.
Sorry because above there's a Chinese member tried to insult Vietnam team to prove that China women volley ball is the strongest one.


----------



## AndrewJin

BoQ77 said:


> It is correct. I watched the game. China women volley ball team is so great.
> Sorry because above there's a Chinese member tried to insult Vietnam team to prove that China women volley ball is the strongest one.


u better leave this thread, create your own Viet Rio thread.
It's better for people to mind their own business than get insulted elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

AndrewJin said:


> u better leave this thread, create your own Viet Rio thread.
> It's better for people to mind their own business than get insulted elsewhere.



I am fan of China volleyball women team.
I love playing pingpong too.


----------



## greenwood

BoQ77 said:


> Am I wrong ?
> 
> Btw, we have 1 gold and 1 silver for 22 ( 1 unallowed to play because injury )
> China has 20 gold and 16 silver for 412


 
You are not wrong. I asked you had any news sharing with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abacin

BoQ77 said:


> Am I wrong ?
> 
> Btw, we have 1 gold and 1 silver for 22 ( 1 unallowed to play because injury )
> China has 20 gold and 16 silver for 412


Both the Vietnam Gold and the silver are from the same person. He is more than 40 years old. If he could get better training before, he might have taken many golds for Vietnam. Hopefully he is not exceptional for Vietnam and will open the door for gold medals, similar to Koreas and Japan who can always grab some gold medals each time.

The Chinese badminton team wiped all 5 gold medals in 2012 London but this time may collapse without any gold. I am very surprised that India badminton team made such an impressive advancement to contest for golds for both men and women. How can they achieve this, especially in India with such a weak sport tradition?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

He must complete his service in military first.
And he scored WR before.


----------



## AndrewJin

Frankly speaking, Serbia is better than Chinese volleyball team.
Anyway, it's amazing day for them and all their supporters.
A medal for Chinese volleyball team at Olympics is so previous.
No matter they beat Serbia or not, we will always support them
and we are always inspired by the spirit of Chinese volleyball!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nan Yang

Badminton men's single semi finals. Lee Chong Wei versus Super Dan now. 1 game each. 3rd game now. Looks like it can go either way.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Super Dan lost 

Congrats Lee Chong Wei.

On another note, the shit just keeps piling on.

http://www.express.co.uk/sport/olym...mpics-team-usa-re-run-relay-empty-track-china

Talk about bullshit.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bolo

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Super Dan lost
> 
> Congrats Lee Chong Wei.
> 
> On another note, the shit just keeps piling on.
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/sport/olym...mpics-team-usa-re-run-relay-empty-track-china
> 
> Talk about bullshit.


politics in sports ruin it for me many years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sweetgrape

grey boy 2 said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/olympic...pics-track-by-themselves-20160818-gqw6zw.html
> 
> In arguably the strangest thing seen at the Olympic Stadium in Rio this week the US women's relay team raced around the track by themselves on Thursday night.
> 
> But it was anything but a practice run for America's 4x100m stars as they qualified for the final by racing only against the clock after controversy had marred their heat.


Don't know why, I very hope the American team can win the gold in the final, it will be a bigger joke, very ironic

If the same scene repeat again in the final, and American team race solely against clock and gain the Gold, I will be happier than China Ranking first in Gold Tally, I will cheer for their "win" with them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fattyacids

AndrewJin said:


> u better leave this thread, create your own Viet Rio thread.
> It's better for people to mind their own business than get insulted elsewhere.



Mod had already issued warning. If they want to get ban, let them be. Obsession knows no bounds.




+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> Super Dan lost
> 
> Congrats Lee Chong Wei.



The last few rallies with Lin Dan saving 3 match points was amazing. Then Lin Dan made the unforced error at 20-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Fattyacids said:


> Mod had already issued warning. If they want to get ban, let them be. Obsession knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last few rallies with Lin Dan saving 3 match points was amazing. Then Lin Dan made the unforced error at 20-20.


Both of them are greatest badminton players in history.
Lee Chong Wei received interview from CCTV Sport, he was truly a respectful Malaysian Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> To make matters worse, they attempted to cover their disgusting behavior by discrediting the host country's rule of law and making it look like some third world banana republic.



That was the worst part, indeed, their disgustingly insulting behavior.

But, at the end, they have been amazingly insulted and belittled for very low personal characteristics and morality.

***

*Chinese table tennis players may seem invincible, but how well can their head coach play?*
By Ma Danning (People's Daily Online) August 19, 2016


With China's 3:1 victory over the Japanese men's table tennis team on Aug. 17 in Rio, China has once again swept the Olympic table tennis golds. Chinese players have won 28 of the 32 Olympic gold medals given out since the sport's inclusion in the games in 1988.

China's formidable dominance in the sport has led Cai Zhenhua, vice director of China's General Administration of Sports, to claim proudly that, “if nothing vital goes wrong, there will be no question of China continuing to be the leader of the sport for the next ten years, based on our time-tested training system and a reservoir of potential athletes.”

Another result of the Chinese players’ unmatched performances is that their head national coach, Liu Guoliang, has been brought into spotlight. Of course, Liu wasn't always a coach. In 1996, Liu claimed two Olympic gold medals; in 1999, he became the first Chinese table tennis player to achieve a grand slam. Considered one of China’s greatest table tennis players of all time, he was once a true household name.

However, after retiring in 2003 and eventually being appointed coach of the Chinese men’s team, he more or less faded from public sight. Some young people in China nowadays don’t even know his name, with one young netizen reportedly asking online whether "the fat man" (Liu) talking to the Chinese players during a match was a government official.

Despite being largely out of the spotlight for the past decade, Liu is still a talented athlete. Recently, a Chinese television show invited Liu to show off his table tennis skills on air. On the show he played against retired table tennis star Wang Tao, a 1992 Olympic gold medalist for men's table tennis singles and doubles. Wang currently coaches the Bayi Club in the China Table Tennis Super League.






Liu Guoliang (L)and Wang Tao (R) played on a moving table, with the two halves of the table moving farther and farther back until finally the two players were more than 8 meters apart. They nevertheless achieved continuous volleys without letting the ball fall. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.







Liu extinguished the flame of a candle with a precise hit of the ball. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.






Liu was also challenged to play with a paddle that had a hole in the middle. Liu missed several swings in the beginning, but quickly adjusted his technique. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.







Using a tiny paddle hardly larger than a ping pong ball, Liu finished seven volleys against a TV presenter playing with a regular pad. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.






Liu broke an egg with a precise hit of the ball. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.






Liu and Wang played on a super small, low table. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.






Wang hit off of blocks on a revolving table. Photo shows a screen grab from the program on iqiyi.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

Nan Yang said:


> Badminton men's single semi finals. Lee Chong Wei versus Super Dan now. 1 game each. 3rd game now. Looks like it can go either way.



Congrats on Li Chong Wei! Now wish him gold, bet my money on him!
@powastick

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Congrats!
China got a silver on synchronised swimming team
Our girls have made huge congress in recent years
Synchronised team and dual two silver medals!!!
*
Gold to Russia and Bronze to Japan
























Shotgunner51 said:


> Congrats on Li Chong Wei! Now wish him gold, bet my money on him!
> @powastick


I take no stance between Li and Chen!
I support all ethnic Chinese players!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> China got a silver on synchronised swimming team
> Our girls have made huge congress in recent years
> Synchronised team and dual two silver medals!!!



Are you sure? 

They received silvers in London too. 

In synchronized swimming, Russia is almost always number 1, and China follows with number 2.


----------



## Nan Yang

AndrewJin said:


> Both of them are greatest badminton players in history.
> Lee Chong Wei received interview from CCTV Sport, he was truly a respectful Malaysian Chinese.



Young Lin Dan and LeeChongWei.
during their world junior championship!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

AndrewJin said:


> *Congrats!
> China got a silver on synchronised swimming team
> Our girls have made huge congress in recent years
> Synchronised team and dual two silver medals!!!
> *
> Gold to Russia and Bronze to Japan
> View attachment 327268
> View attachment 327269
> View attachment 327270
> View attachment 327271
> 
> 
> View attachment 327273
> View attachment 327274
> 
> 
> 
> I take no stance between Li and Chen!
> I support all ethnic Chinese players!




Congrats! Good to see progress in such a short time!

P.S. Bro I know women synchronized swimming is your favourite, mine too!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> R u retarded or just misunderstood my post?



Maintain civilized language.



AndrewJin said:


> I said, they have made huge progress.



I don't know what you mean by this. But usually it would be taken as progress from the last time in Olympics. 







This is the medal table from London. 

The only "progress" as I understand the word "progress" has been that instead of 1 silver, and 1 bronze; China won 2 silvers. For me that is not huge. 

Again, I don't know what you mean by progress, but that is the way most people will understand it.


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> Congrats! Good to see progress in such a short time!
> 
> P.S. Bro I know women synchronized swimming is your favourite, mine too!



O yeah, this sport reflects not only their skills but also their pursuit of aesthetics!
I wouldn't miss any of their performances, both dual and team.









@Bussard Ramjet If you have no intention to contribute to this thread, pls leave it and go to your indian rio thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The liberal media in the west as well as in China has been paddling now for some time that Gold Medals don't mean much etc etc. etc.
> 
> I hope you don't fall into their propaganda, and lose total sight of Olympics.
> 
> They have been propagating against Chinese sports for some time. There are horrible images doing rounds on the Internet that show young kids crying and being beaten during training in gymnastics.




West propagating against China, come on, of course they do, is that even news? It would be if otherwise. It's their media, never mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## greenwood

When the m 4*100 m relay race? We may be on top 5, or medal, heaven bless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Women's 20km Race Walking now*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

AndrewJin said:


> *Women's 20km Race Walking now*
> View attachment 327283
> View attachment 327282
> View attachment 327281



*Gold & Bronze*
Such a race! 
Liu Hong did not risk being the leader, 
instead, she closely followed the Latino until the last 30m!!!
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

I would have thought we could get 1,2,3 gold silver and bronze during the last few km
But Gonzales of Mexico was also very strong She was leading the "peloton" about half the way until Liu Hong accelerated in the last 30 meters or so from the finishing line to overtake Gonzales
Yeah what a race High drama until the end

Our athlete from Tibet Qiyang Shijie came 5th in the race walk She will have a great chance of winning a medal 4 years later together with our silver medalist, Lu Xiuzhi and also for Liu to retain her title at 33 years old. Qiyang is 25 and Lu is 22 now

Congratulations to our Men and Women race walk teams
scoring 2 Golds, 1 Silver and 1 Bronze for China

And

Congratulations to our Men's Double Badminton, Fu and Zhang came from behind beating the Malaysian pair 2-1 for the Gold 

and:

A silver and a bronze in Women's Boxing

Congrats

A reasonable harvest of medals today despite the heartbreaking loss of SuperDan to arch-rilval Lee Chongwei
Lin Dan played poorly in the second set which let Lee recover and rebuild his poise
Congrats Lee Chongwei for this match BUT definitely
Chen Long for GOLD in the Men's Single Final tomorrow

Go China 

In the women's single semi-final yesterday, Li Xuerui suffered a bad injury Later reports said she is giving up the bronze medal match She needs a surgery for the ruptured cruciate ligament
Wish Xuerui a speedy recovery

A big congrats to our women's volleyball team What a marvellous display of guts perseverance courage excellent coaching and ball skills Now all up for the Gold girls The whole nation and all Chinese are behind you



greenwood said:


> When the m 4*100 m relay race? We may be on top 5, or medal, heaven bless.



If we have a bit of luck I hope we can get a bronze






Photo credit: @Nan Yang

Let us see if we can get a photo in which the two Badminton Greats exchanged their shirts after the match






Fu (L) and Zhang Gold Medalists in Badminton Men's Double

This heroic moment happened in 2012





Lee Chong Wei (L) of Malaysia shakes exchanges shirts with Lin Dan of China after retiring injured during the men's singles final match at the All England Badminton Championships in Birmingham, central England March 11, 2012.REUTERS/Darren Staples

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

22nd Gold
Men's weightlifting 69 kg
Shi Zhiyong

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*China team 2nd in synchronized swimming technical routine*
*(chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2016-08-19 *






Team China competes in the teams technical routine final during the synchronized swimming event at the Maria Lenk Aquatics at the Rio 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro on August 18, 2016. [Photo/IC]

Russia led with 97.0106 during the synchronized swimming technical routine in Rio De Janeiro, Brazil on August 19. China came in second with 95.6174 points and Japan third with 93.7723. Team medals will be awarded after today's free routine competition.


























*Mossely takes women's lightweight gold for France; China's Yin wins silver*
(Agencies)Updated: 2016-08-20 03:56
CommentsPrintMailLargeMediumSmall






Yin Junhua of China and Estelle Mossely of France compete in the women's Olympic lightweight boxing final on Friday. [Photo/Agencies]

RIO DE JANEIRO - France's Estelle Mossely celebrated her 24th birthday on Friday by winning the women's Olympic lightweight boxing gold medal after boyfriend Tony Yoka had reached the super-heavyweight final.


China's Yin Junhua, beaten 2-1 on a split decision, took silver for China's first medal of the boxing competition.

Losing semi-finalists Mira Potkonen of Finland and Anastasia Belyakova of Russia took bronze medals.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Nan Yang

He he he, just out. A song dedicated to LeeChongWei and LinDan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

I loved the Chinese synchronised swim team. Their dragon routine was amazing. Well done girls.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

Congrat Lee Choong Wei. Let take the gold medal for Malaysia.


----------



## greenwood

Men's 100m relay race, loudly, loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

We are 4th best ahead of Britian.and Brazil in the Men's 4 x 100m race
USA and Trindad n Tobago = DISQUALIFIED
YOU ARE CAUGHT and DISQUALIFIED again！No appeal this time!







Women's 20 km race walk Liu Hong (L) gold medalist and compatriot Lu Xiuzhi took a bronze


China's Liu Hong won women's 20km walk final on Friday, fending off Mexico’s Maria Guadalupe Gonzalez in a thrilling final kilometer dash to the finish line to snatch gold.

World champion Liu was touted as the hot favorite heading into the Rio Games and she lived up to the billing, powering away from Gonzalez as the finish line came into sight to win in 1:28:35.

Gonzalez entered the final kilometer in the lead but she was powerless to stop Liu's late onslaught on a hot and humid day, crossing the line 0.02 seconds behind the 29-year-old world record holder.

"It was hard because the weather wasn't that good. The only thing I could do was keep going, do my best and try to make it perfect," Liu told reporters.

"(Winning gold) means a lot to me. I have been doing this sport for more than 10 years now."

Gonzalez's victory made her only the second woman ever to win a medal in athletics for Mexico and brought the Latin American nation its first medal at the Rio Games.

China's Lu Xiuzhi, who won silver at last year's world championships, had to settle for bronze.

Russia's London Games Olympic champion Elena Lashmanova, who was handed a two-year doping ban in 2014, did not defend her crown in Rio, where the entire Russian team athletics was prevented from competing due to doping concerns.

(Reporting by Drazen Jorgic; Editing by Meredith Mazzilli)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-olympics-rio-athletics-w-walk-idUSKCN10U1ZF

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

xunzi said:


> This is the problem. Why isn't Liu Xiang given a chance to run by HIMSELF for the GOLD if he can beat the time set in that time race. This is the main issue with inconsistent in the Olympics. When it's the USA, they bend over any way they can to give the US the best shot for medal.



The Chinese delegation should have appealed but rejected for a "re-match"
Liu should not be happy with a silver medal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

@waz Thanks for resolving the negative rating issued disrespectfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> @waz Thanks for resolving the negative rating issued disrespectfully.



That's fine but posters need to concentrate on the sport, not politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> That's fine but posters need to concentrate on the sport, not politics.


Yes, that's why those viet/latino trolls should be cleared from this thread when they can do nothing to contribute with updates and news.
@waz If your British Olympic thread is being swamped and disturbed by haters and trolls, what would you do? The whole China section lacks of proper moderation and is infested with trolls, the local mod is nowhere to be seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

waz said:


> That's fine but posters need to concentrate on the sport, not politics.



Can you add another member as moderator for this section.

@Hu Songshan is rarely here.

I think someone like @TaiShang should be made an international moderator. He is a very fair guy. He will manage this section in a fair way. Look at his history, he is well respected amongst all nationalities here.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Economic superpower said:


> Can you add another member as moderator for this section.
> 
> @Hu Songshan is rarely here.
> 
> I think someone like @TaiShang should be made an international moderator.



We are looking into this now my friend.

By the way, I'm watching the badminton final, great match! China looking for the gold.



AndrewJin said:


> Yes, that's why those viet/latino trolls should be cleared from this thread when they can do nothing to contribute with updates and news.
> @waz If your British Olympic thread is being swamped and disturbed by haters and trolls, what would you do? The whole China section lacks of proper moderation and is infested with trolls, the local mod is nowhere to be seen.



The problem is people keep on calling them out i.e. the US related posts and people will respond. I just want the chinese posters to concentrate on sport and their own predictions. I'll clear the rest.

*Right folks please do not go bring in politics, the US, cheating and anything else. This mess took me quite some time to sort out, I don't want to keep on doing this. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

Chen Long won gold.

Sad for Lee Chong Wei. He is a good guy. 

I think Lee Chong Wei put so much into beating his old rival Lin Dan that psychologically he probably played his final against Lin Dan.

Happy for Chen Long, but at the same time sad for a great champion Lee Chong Wei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

And Chen Long wins!

@Shotgunner51 

Did you lose money?


----------



## AndrewJin

*Proudly come from Hubei Province!
His mandarin of Hubei accent is so USER=167075]@AndrewJin[/USER]
*
@Chinese Bamboo @dy1022

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Where is @+4vsgorillas-Apebane ?

I should have really taken that bet. China wins 2 Golds in Badminton, in contrast to 5 won in London. Pretty much as I said.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Where is @+4vsgorillas-Apebane ?
> 
> I should have really taken that bet. China wins 2 Golds in Badminton, in contrast to 5 won in London. Pretty much as I said.



Ha, you should have taken the bet. It was a win win bet as well as charity wins regardless of which way it went.

It doesnt matter, China did well enough.

Then again, a butterflies fart last week could have changed the world in ways so different to how things actually turned out. Maybe taking on that bet last week could have introduced enough variables into the world and ended with China taking three golds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> We are looking into this now my friend.
> 
> By the way, I'm watching the badminton final, great match! China looking for the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is people keep on calling them out i.e. the US related posts and people will respond. I just want the chinese posters to concentrate on sport and their own predictions. I'll clear the rest.
> 
> *Right folks please do not go bring in politics, the US, cheating and anything else. This mess took me quite some time to sort out, I don't want to keep on doing this. *


@waz Bro, I'm afraid you have the wrong perception. They called out China in US Olympic thread too, *do you see our thrashing their thread???*
The truth is, these Vietnamese, and false flags simply want to disrupt our thread, and they will find the slightly excuse. Why are they loitering in our thread? We don't go to their thread, do we??

@jhungary U are always in my ignore list...Pls also put me in yours. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jhungary

waz said:


> We are looking into this now my friend.
> 
> By the way, I'm watching the badminton final, great match! China looking for the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is people keep on calling them out i.e. the US related posts and people will respond. I just want the chinese posters to concentrate on sport and their own predictions. I'll clear the rest.
> 
> *Right folks please do not go bring in politics, the US, cheating and anything else. This mess took me quite some time to sort out, I don't want to keep on doing this. *



He cannot keep calling me or anyone "Latino", it is a racist term, like I call him "Yellow Chinese" or you "Brown Pakistani", not all South American are Latino you know

The correct term should be Hispanic, but I would suggest even he call anyone Hispanic is still offensive to someone, especially someone with mixed Anglo-Amerindian Heritage like me.

I would say if he can call me or anyone Latino, I can call him Yellow People. That's fair.

Either I can -ve rate him everytime he call me Latino or I will start calling him yellow. That's what I will do

Also, he need to change his signature too, we have discuss how insulting to call anyone Chicano, it's the same as the first four letter of Pakistan to Pakistani


----------



## greenwood

Super Dan and Lee Chong Wei are too old as badminton players, though they were legends. Chen Long's era is coming!!! This is sport spirits.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Where is @+4vsgorillas-Apebane ?
> 
> I should have really taken that bet. China wins 2 Golds in Badminton, in contrast to 5 won in London. Pretty much as I said.



Our badminton team lack passion, really, they are too proud. For the latest 10 years, they conqurered the court. Our bouble women team could win the bronze, they gave up, coz you know they lost the chance of final battle, they were still in the gloomy mood.



waz said:


> We are looking into this now my friend.
> 
> By the way, I'm watching the badminton final, great match! China looking for the gold.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is people keep on calling them out i.e. the US related posts and people will respond. I just want the chinese posters to concentrate on sport and their own predictions. I'll clear the rest.
> 
> *Right folks please do not go bring in politics, the US, cheating and anything else. This mess took me quite some time to sort out, I don't want to keep on doing this. *



Why not found a great Ocensia block?! Let's our bro @jhungary play there!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> @waz Bro, I'm afraid you have the wrong perception. They called out China in US Olympic thread too, *do you see our thrashing their thread???*
> The truth is, these Vietnamese, and false flags simply want to disrupt our thread, and they will find the slightly excuse. Why are they loitering in our thread? We don't go to their thread, do we??
> 
> @jhungary U are always in my ignore list...Pls also put me in yours. Thanks.



I'll warn anyone on similar threads as well bro.



jhungary said:


> He cannot keep calling me or anyone "Latino", it is a racist term, like I call him "Yellow Chinese" or you "Brown Pakistani", not all South American are Latino you know
> 
> The correct term should be Hispanic, but I would suggest even he call anyone Hispanic is still offensive to someone, especially someone with mixed Anglo-Amerindian Heritage like me.
> 
> I would say if he can call me or anyone Latino, I can call him Yellow People. That's fair.
> 
> Either I can -ve rate him everytime he call me Latino or I will start calling him yellow. That's what I will do
> 
> Also, he need to change his signature too, we have discuss how insulting to call anyone Chicano, it's the same as the first four letter of Pakistan to Pakistani



He'll stop bro, @AndrewJin thank you. I'll ask to change his signature.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

greenwood said:


> Our badminton team lack passion, really, they are too proud. For the latest 10 years, they conqurered the court. Our bouble women team could win the bronze, they gave up, coz you know they lost the chance of final battle, they were still in the gloomy mood.



True to an extent. Chinese badminton side needs a reboot. A complete bottom-up reboot, which means firing quite some people.


----------



## greenwood

Bussard Ramjet said:


> True to an extent. Chinese badminton side needs a reboot. A complete bottom-up reboot, which means firing quite some people.



I wait for the volleyball final, which is my last thirsty game of this Olympic. Sorry, Marathon, football final!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

greenwood said:


> Super Dan and Lee Chong Wei are too old as badminton players, though they were legends. Chen Long's era is coming!!! This is sport spirits.
> 
> 
> 
> Our badminton team lack passion, really, they are too proud. For the latest 10 years, they conqurered the court. Our bouble women team could win the bronze, they gave up, coz you know they lost the chance of final battle, they were still in the gloomy mood.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not found a great Ocensia block?! Let's our bro @jhungary play there!



Lin Dan lost the bronze medal match. Just a lack of hunger from so many athletes.

China is getting a rude awakening in this Olympics.

Swimmers the worst, because they had no judging events and yet they still messed up big time.

China will finish 3rd in the medal table.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## greenwood

Economic superpower said:


> Lin Dan lost the bronze medal match. Just a lack of hunger from so many athletes.
> 
> China is getting a rude awakening in this Olympics.
> 
> Swimmers the worst, because they had no judging events and yet they still messed up big time.
> 
> China will finish 3rd in the medal table.



Lin Dan is in different situation, bro. He never ever lack hunger, Lin Dan is too tired. He has fire in eyes, but he almost can't quickly jump and hardly smash. Lin Dan is 33 years old while his rival is just 22.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Chen Long rise up to the occasion in badminton. Not bad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anon45

AndrewJin said:


> @waz Bro, I'm afraid you have the wrong perception. They called out China in US Olympic thread too, *do you see our thrashing their thread???*
> The truth is, these Vietnamese, and false flags simply want to disrupt our thread, and they will find the slightly excuse. Why are they loitering in our thread? We don't go to their thread, do we??



If you see unsubstantiated and/or over the top anti-China flaming happening in the US olympic thread, British olympic thread, or any other thread. you don't have to stay silent in that thread, nor do you have to reply in an equally flaming manner. A level headed post is worth 10 of those, and I'd strongly encourage you to do so if you see it happening in other threads.

You are, and should be allowed to post your thoughts (within the rules of course) and your point would only be strengthened by doing so in a level headed reasonable response that stays somewhat positive on the topic and preferably provides examples. Doing so also gives those posters you refer to the chance to explain their own reasoning if they were not meaning to troll/flame and the post was misunderstood or based on misinterpretation and/or misunderstanding. Imo it fosters healthy discussion.

No one is or should be segregated to discussion on the boards and/or threads most closely related to their respective nationality, that would be very boring and miss the point of PDF imo, which is to see different viewpoints and provide your own. Obviously you won't like all of the viewpoints expressed, but it still has worth to hear them and discuss them, if nothing else so that you don't fall into the same trap of thinking as they do.


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nan Yang

Three_Kingdoms said:


>


Maybe LCW son will now carry Malaysia hope for an Olympic gold. 

Malaysia reaction when LCW defeated LinDan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Nan Yang said:


> Maybe LCW son will now carry Malaysia hope for an Olympic gold.
> 
> Malaysia reaction when LCW defeated LinDan.



Sir dont be discouraged
If Lee's son can do this great then it would be a legend after a legend
Malaysia is a pedigree in badminton afterall
Keep up with this great sports tradition Malaysia which has made your Nation proud

Impressive reactions in the night when Lee emerged as the victor in the semi final's match
So much hearts and souls in Malaysia have been pouring into this beautiful game




Economic superpower said:


> Lin Dan lost the bronze medal match. Just a lack of hunger from so many athletes.
> 
> China is getting a rude awakening in this Olympics.
> 
> Swimmers the worst, because they had no judging events and yet they still messed up big time.
> 
> China will finish 3rd in the medal table.



Russia's absence in many events due to the ban may be one of the reasons for Britian's emergence as the holder in 2nd position because some of their events may overlap
BUT the key reason of our fall is ourselves like what you said poor performance in swimming,
Badminton and gymnastics are big losers too



*Bronze *Medal
Women's golf
Congrats
Feng ShanShan scoring 10 underpar 











HK's girl Tiffany Chan finished the event at 4 over par in position no 37
She is a promising amateur











Another Chinese player Lin Xiyu finished the event at position no 38, 5 over par










Lin (L) was congratulated for a hole in one yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

We have 2 Taiwanese players in the event
Teresa Lu tied at 16, 4 underpar
Candie Kung tied at 31, 2 over par

Teresa Lu











Candie Kung













*A bronze in women's boxing at 48-51kg fly weight*
Ren Cancan


Congrats





*China's Chen Aisen, Qiu Bo compete during men's 10m platform semifinal of diving *
Source: Xinhua | 2016-08-21 03:34:08 | Editor: xuxin









Both Qiu Bo (above) and Chen Aisen advanced to the final. (Xinhua/Wang Haofei) 
*
Update*：






Chen became the gold medalist in this event - the 24th Gold for China
Chen led the silver medalist from Mexico G Sanchez by a staggering 52.6 points to top all the divers He also claimed a Gold when pairing with compatriot Lin Yue in the Men's 10m platform synchronised diving 
Congratulations to Aisen and our Men and Women diving teams

Qiu Bo who could not performed to his best unfortunately finished the event at 6th place

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Guys how do the medals for China Hong Kong work? Are they added to the total Chinese count?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

waz said:


> Guys how do the medals for China Hong Kong work? Are they added to the total Chinese count?



No, only mainland China medals are counted.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mista

Too bad both LCW and LD were exhausted from their match the previous day. Lin Dan said so himself. CL in his interview thanked both LCW and LD for the gold.








Nan Yang said:


> Maybe LCW son will now carry Malaysia hope for an Olympic gold.
> 
> Malaysia reaction when LCW defeated LinDan.



Haha I know that euphoria when small countries win an important match and everyone is watching that channel at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

1:1 now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## greenwood

AndrewJin said:


> 1:1 now
> View attachment 327593



Loudly, loudly, loudly! Block the No.19!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*YES*
*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Congrat to China women volleyball team. Zhu TIng is invincible. She is the DF-41 of China. 

Her spike is almost unstoppable.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## greenwood

*YES!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Amazing win, well deserved "GOLD" medal

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

wow nice congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oprih

Congratulations to China's Volleyball Team!  Amazing day for China winning gold medals from diving, badminton, taekwondo and volleyball!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BoQ77

Congrat China roses. I love them

When I go out, Serbia is leading China a set.
Be back to hear that China women volleyball team won.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

any video of this match that I can watch , this is an happy ending for Chinese Olympic team

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

BoQ77 said:


> Youtube live stream, can you?



nothing there yet, u have the link?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> nothing there yet, u have the link?






Sorry this is just all I could get

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!

Women's Volleyball gold medal!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

*They will be warmly and crazily welcomed in Beijing!!!
Today the whole China is inspired by our girls!























*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

AndrewJin said:


> *They will be warmly and crazily welcomed in Beijing!!!
> Today the whole China is inspired by our girls!
> View attachment 327605
> View attachment 327602
> View attachment 327603
> View attachment 327603
> 
> View attachment 327600
> View attachment 327601
> 
> View attachment 327599
> *



all this thank to our sister Lan Ping as Coach

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AndrewJin

*Overseas Chinese in the stadium shouting:
Coach Lang, Goddess!
Coach Lang, Goddess!
郎导，女神！*


















Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> all this thank to our sister Lan Ping as Coach


Hope she can continue to be their coach!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

AndrewJin said:


> *Overseas Chinese in the stadium shouting:
> Coach Lang, Goddess!
> Coach Lang, Goddess!
> 郎导，女神！*
> View attachment 327609
> View attachment 327610
> 
> View attachment 327608
> 
> View attachment 327611
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she can continue to be their coach!


She is well respected both in China and USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raphael

Congratulations to our girls!

They barely managed to make it out of the pool stage, but in the end managed to claw back the gold in the finals. That showed exemplary spirit that inspired the whole nation!

We should follow their example. Don't think about win or lose, just strike at the enemy with everything you've got. If we can do that, good things will happen to us

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaiShang

Congrats, CHINA!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

love the show, interview one by one.
They will later join the live show at CCTV5 studio in Rio






Crazy funs!
Salute to them! They add oil (加油）to our girls!
Some HK guy cried in front of millions of viewers!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rott

AndrewJin said:


> Some HK guy cried in front of millions of viewers!


Bro, do you have the link to the video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

What is the game China expect to get next Gold medal ?


----------



## AndrewJin

rott said:


> Bro, do you have the link to the video


Sorry, bro, I just screenshot CCTV stream....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

*The taekwondo Gold Medal couple
Pls have some taekwondon kids!













*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

BoQ77 said:


> What is the game China expect to get next Gold medal ?



China does not expect to get any more gold medal.

Chinese Team are in for 2 open final on the last day of the game, Men's Marathon and Men's Mountain Biking.

Other than that, the Chinese did not qualify for any individual final.

Unfortunately, Chinese team failed to qualify for Rhythmic Gymnastic group final. And that is a straight fight between Italy and Russia.....


----------



## BoQ77

As I read GB has at least 1 individual final, wrestling 94kgs if I remember correctly. So GB ranked 2nd, for sure?


----------



## cnleio

Volleyball winner

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jhungary

BoQ77 said:


> As I read GB has at least 1 individual final, wrestling 94kgs if I remember correctly. So GB ranked 2nd, for sure?



Punter stop taking bets for Team GB to place second here in local TAB (Betting Agency) which mean they are pretty certain Team GB cannot be dislodged from its position anymore, they closed out Team USA for number 1 spot a few days ago.

For China to climb to second spots. They will need to win both Men's Marathon and Men's Mountain Bike, which the first one traditionally dominated by African and the latter traditionally dominated by European. And also, Team GB would have to lose the gold medal fight in Super Heavyweight Boxing match so the medal tally will ends in China 28 and Team GB 27.

On the other hand, if Team GB won the last Gold medal in boxing, they will be ranked second regardless if China win both their final open event. As they will win by count back on silver and take second spot. Also a side note is that Team GB is defending the Title for that 96 Kg + Superheavy Weight boxing title, they won gold in 2012.

There are chances left for China to climb one spot, but the chances are extremely slim, for the Chinese to do that, they will need to edge over the African on the marathon run and edge over the European on mountain bike run and for Team GB to lose its title.

Not great I must say,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raphael

jhungary said:


> Punter stop taking bets for Team GB to place second here in local TAB (Betting Agency) which mean they are pretty certain Team GB cannot be dislodged from its position anymore, they closed out Team USA for number 1 spot a few days ago.
> 
> For China to climb to second spots. They will need to win both Men's Marathon and Men's Mountain Bike, which the first one traditionally dominated by African and the latter traditionally dominated by European. And also, Team GB would have to lose the gold medal fight in Super Heavyweight Boxing match so the medal tally will ends in China 28 and Team GB 27.
> 
> On the other hand, if Team GB won the last Gold medal in boxing, they will be ranked second regardless if China win both their final open event. As they will win by count back on silver and take second spot. Also a side note is that Team GB is defending the Title for that 96 Kg + Superheavy Weight boxing title, they won gold in 2012.
> 
> There are chances left for China to climb one spot, but the chances are extremely slim, for the Chinese to do that, they will need to edge over the African on the marathon run and edge over the European on mountain bike run and for Team GB to lose its title.
> 
> Not great I must say,



I think you are probably right. But regardless of our final ranking on the table, I am satisfied with our performance, especially in the second half when we mounted a respectful comeback from a very error-prone first half.

Moreover, when I see our results, I have the satisfaction of knowing that they are a genuine representation of our nation and its athletic capabilities. All our medals were won by Chinese athletes, and showcase the accomplishment of Chinese blood. I doubt British and American spectators can feel the same satisfaction though, given that so many of their medals were effectively won by desperate talent poached from Africa or other third world countries. When Brits see Mo Farah winning 3 golds, can they sincerely feel pride for, in effect, hiring a mercenary to do their grunt work? If they are being honest, they would know their impressive results on paper are a kind of false advertising, rather than a truthful representation of the capacity of British or American blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jhungary

Raphael said:


> I think you are probably right. But regardless of our final ranking on the table, I am satisfied with our performance, especially in the second half when we mounted a respectful comeback from a very error-prone first half.
> 
> Moreover, when I see our results, I have the satisfaction of knowing that they are a genuine representation of our nation and its athletic capabilities. All our medals were won by Chinese athletes, and showcase the accomplishment of Chinese blood. I doubt British and American spectators can feel the same satisfaction though, given that so many of their medals were effectively won by desperate talent poached from Africa or other third world countries. When Brits see Mo Farah winning 3 golds, can they sincerely feel pride for, in effect, hiring a mercenary to do their grunt work? If they are being honest, they would know their impressive results on paper are a kind of false advertising, rather than a truthful representation of the capacity of British or American blood.



Look buddy, I am just answering a question, I don't think of anything. Team GB, Team China or Team USA. or otherwise. That is the analysis on the current situation.

For me, unless I win an Olympic gold medal myself, I have no right to judge any athletes, how good, or bad they perform in a game, I don't think anyone who weren't in the Olympic have the right to do that.

About the "mercenary" bits, you need to have the person willing to fly your flag to become what you called "Mercenary", once they fly your flag, they are your people, and *if you ask can they sincerely feel pride for when Mo Farah win the 5000 and 10,000 meters medal?* *They do, As much as Mo himself feel pride being a British. *

Also, if it is like you said they are all "Mercenary" and the west just "import" them and do nothing, then would African nation top the chart had the American or British did nothing on these "Imported" or "Hired" athletes? I mean, who have more African than Africa?

US and the UK still need to train these 'Mercenary" for them to get to the top, I would have think of all people, Chinese should understand this, I wonder where the Chinese Swimmer Trained at when they got 5 gold in 2012 games? Notes to you, they aren't training in China.

But meh, again, I am answering someone's question here, I have no intention to say whatever other than answering the question, if you have a bad feeling about this, lacking in performance in sporting arena, then no one stopping you from "importing" mercenary too.


----------



## AndrewJin

Raphael said:


> I think you are probably right. But regardless of our final ranking on the table, I am satisfied with our performance, especially in the second half when we mounted a respectful comeback from a very error-prone first half.
> 
> Moreover, when I see our results, I have the satisfaction of knowing that they are a genuine representation of our nation and its athletic capabilities. All our medals were won by Chinese athletes, and showcase the accomplishment of Chinese blood. I doubt British and American spectators can feel the same satisfaction though, given that so many of their medals were effectively won by desperate talent poached from Africa or other third world countries. When Brits see Mo Farah winning 3 golds, can they sincerely feel pride for, in effect, hiring a mercenary to do their grunt work? If they are being honest, they would know their impressive results on paper are a kind of false advertising, rather than a truthful representation of the capacity of British or American blood.


I am always glad to see Chinese blood fighting for China.
Importing people like those countries is efficient, but not a favourable way for a country's long-term development. We should also maintain the Chinese civilisation with our own strength. I'm proud of what we have achieved in Rio, we do it by efforts of our own Chinese athletes no matter where they are trained. They are Chinese nationals with real Chinese blood, as opposed to some foreigners or refugees fighting for a passport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> I am always glad to see Chinese blood fighting for China.
> Importing people like those countries is efficient, but not a favourable way for a country's long-term development. We should also maintain the Chinese civilisation with our own strength. I'm proud of what we have achieved in Rio, we do it by efforts of our own Chinese athletes no matter where they are trained. They are Chinese nationals with real Chinese blood, as opposed to some foreigners or refugees fighting for a passport.



Chinese athletes are capable of winning at EVERY event of EVERY sport.

I saw many Chinese athletes qualify for various finals in track and field. Both men and women.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> Chinese athletes are capable of winning at EVERY event of EVERY sport.
> 
> I saw many Chinese athletes qualify for various finals in track and field. Both men and women.


You are right.
We actually have all the talents.
But we are also new to a lot of sports in Rio.
And of course, trainings should be improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> You are right.
> We actually have all the talents.
> But we are also new to a lot of sports in Rio.
> And of course, trainings should be improved.



Swimming is the crucial sport for China.

A win for China (+1) is a loss for US (-1). Zero sum game.

It is also non-judging sport where you don't have to be at the mercy of bias judges to decide whether you win or not.

China must put more resources into swimming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> Swimming is the crucial sport for China.
> 
> A win for China (+1) is a loss for US (-1). Zero sum game.
> 
> It is also non-judging sport where you don't have to be at the mercy of bias judges to decide whether you win or not.
> 
> China must put more resources into swimming.


Swimming, yes, how about rowing?
Those crazy sports give medals like free water.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> Swimming, yes, how about rowing?
> Those crazy sports give medals like free water.



Yes, rowing (14 golds), canoeing (16) and cycling (18)

Equestrian gives 6 golds. Ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> Yes, rowing, canoeing and cycling.
> 
> Equestrian gives 6 golds. Ridiculous.


Equestrian costs too much money, not worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

There is no reason to be restricted to just badminton, weight lifting, diving and table tennis.

Rather than dominating and defending these areas, China needs to branch out. As @Economic superpower mentioned, rowing, canoeing and cycling have many medals on offer. Instead of being daunted, it should be seen as open ground for opportunity and success.

Poach medals from white dominated sports, poaching from black dominated sports is something else altogether Im afraid.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> Chinese athletes are capable of winning at EVERY event of EVERY sport.
> 
> I saw many Chinese athletes qualify for various finals in track and field. Both men and women.



Over time yes when our nutrition and sports science keep improving
Only people with immense inferiority complex and the rancorous haters and racists are fearful of our progress 24/7
We are 2nd in total medal count
Nothing in here to feel ashamed of

ps in view of the final medal standings, in fact Britian is not much different from 2012. I have to correct my previous pov earlier It is us who have a severe drop in claiming medals, particular in gold medals

What a glorious day for our women's volleyball team
We reach the APEX once again Credit to Lang Ping, her supporting staff and coaches and all the girls
The whole nation and all patriotic Chinese are behind you, always

Throughout our women's wonderful Volleyball journey in this Olympics, I think the most crucial match that help rebuild our confidence is the one against the reigning gold medalists, Brazil. We won at their own turf when our girls had also to fight off booing from the rowdy locals. The Nethedlands committed too many unforced errors particularly in serving. The Serbs had one or two big hitters but they seemed to have a nervous breakdown when we levelled the second set. From there on we never looked back and won the Gold Medals point from a Serbian gift set for our easy kill on a free ball

It is a gold medal that makes us very proud
Thank you our Women's Volleyball Team
and again Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Economic superpower

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> There is no reason to be restricted to just badminton, weight lifting, diving and table tennis.
> 
> Rather than dominating and defending these areas, China needs to branch out. As @Economic superpower mentioned, rowing, canoeing and cycling have many medals on offer. Instead of being daunted, it should be seen as open ground for opportunity and success.
> 
> Poach medals from white dominated sports, poaching from black dominated sports is something else altogether Im afraid.



You're right. China must branch out to non-traditional sports.

But it is equally important to still dominate the traditional sports. Because if China slips in traditional sports but gains in new sports, there won't be a net gain overall.

I would target Swimming, Cycling, Rowing, Canoeing and Athletic Field events.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kuge

the men's volley team should emulate their women's team

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

kuge said:


> the men's volley team should emulate their women's team



Our Men's team is not as good as our women in volleyball
We are good for Asian Tournaments but we still have a long way to go in important world events
It's like our Men's basketball team, we have won the Asian Championships unprecedentedly for the 16th time but our team of most first-olympic timers did not perform well in Rio



Economic superpower said:


> You're right. China must branch out to non-traditional sports.
> 
> But it is equally important to still dominate the traditional sports. Because if China slips in traditional sports but gains in new sports, there won't be a net gain overall.
> 
> I would target Swimming, Cycling, Rowing, Canoeing and Athletic Field events.



Agreed
Our traditional sports strongholds are our foundation
We can also have a good shot at Taekwondo, judo, boxing, wrestling and even archery in which the S Koreans own this event

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

China ShangHai light for female volleyball winner

'Chinese Female Volleyball Spirit Forever ~!'

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

2016 Rio Olympics
Gold Medalists
China


































1984 LA Olympics
Gold Medalists - China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

2004 Athens Olympics
Gold Medalists 
China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

Russia did very well considering they had 111 athletes not allowed to compete due to having an independent foreign policy.

They only got 3 less golds and 21 less total medals than 2012 with 111 less athletes.

Russia finished 4th in gold medal count and 4th in total medal count.

That's very good. 

Congratulations to Russian athletes who had to endure racist demonisation by the Western propaganda mouthpieces.

Even under extreme hatred and pressure they performed very admirably.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## waz

Well done China to all your athletes. Four years from now it's Japan! I bet China will be pumped.
All the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

waz said:


> Well done China to all your athletes. Four years from now it's Japan! I bet China will be pumped.
> All the best.



Maybe this is the wake up call China needed before the 2020 Olympics in Japan.

That Olympics will be very personal for China considering the rivalry with Japan.

Nothing would please China than to beat Japan in their backyard.

Lots of young athletes were tried this Olympics to give them experience for when 2020 arrives. China did the same thing in 2004 by putting young athletes to give them experience for when 2008 arrived.

This Olympics is a timely wake up call for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Economic superpower said:


> Maybe this is the wake up call China needed before the 2020 Olympics in Japan.
> 
> That Olympics will be very personal for China considering the rivalry with Japan.
> 
> Nothing would please China than to beat Japan in their backyard.
> 
> Lots of young athletes were tried this Olympics to give them experience for when 2020 arrives. China did the same thing in 2004 by putting young athletes to give them experience for when 2008 arrived.
> 
> This Olympics is a timely wake up call for China.



Yes, playing Japan on home turf will be a very big motivating factor. I'm sure the Chinese organisers will go back, watch the footage, implement new regimes and improve. Four years seems a long way off but in reality it's just round the corner.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zeronet

View attachment 327950


AndrewJin said:


> *The taekwondo Gold Medal couple
> Pls have some taekwondon kids!
> View attachment 327624
> View attachment 327625
> View attachment 327626
> 
> View attachment 327651
> *


*
taekwondo girl, Olympic Champion +67KG class, Zheng Shuyin, born in 1994, 1.92m height*

View attachment 327948

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

zeronet said:


> View attachment 327950
> 
> *
> taekwondo girl, Olympic Champion +67KG class, Zheng Shuyin, born in 1994, 1.92m height*
> 
> View attachment 327948
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 327951
> 
> 
> View attachment 327953



She looks great there and did in compeition. Very tall woman often lose their feminine touch a little, she doesn't. At 1.92m she might find it hard to find a husband lol.


----------



## greenwood

waz said:


> She looks great there and did in compeition. Very tall woman often lose their feminine touch a little, she doesn't. At 1.92m she might find it hard to find a husband lol.


 
Her boyfriend is another Taekwondo player Zhao Shuai at 1.88m, who also won gold medal in Rio. One of our volleyball girls said yesterday in an interview, she wouldn't consider a boy under 2m.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

I have become a great fan of Chinese women volleyball team, They displayed excellent skill and gamesmanship during semi final against Netherland sand in final against Serbia. Both Netherland and Serbia played excellent and gave a tough fight but Chinese blockers, especially the "little apple" and the aggressive attacker Zhu Ting had no match. They deserved the Gold. Congratulations to our Chinese brothers on this and all other victories.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*What do Chinese athletes do after retirement?*
(CRI Online) August 22, 2016

With the 31st Summer Olympics drawing to a close in Rio, many Chinese athletes have come back loaded with honor and glory after finishing their competitions.

Thousands of fans have been spotted in various airports welcoming home their idols.

While some veteran athletes have announced their retirement following the Olympics, some may wonder what these athletes will do now.

Possible options include:

*Become a coach*






Quite a lot of athletes may be loath to leave their beloved sports, so becoming a coach or gym teacher is a good choice.

Lang Ping is one of the best examples.

As a former Chinese top volleyball player, Lang Ping became a volleyball coach after her retirement and is now the head coach of the Chinese women's national volleyball team.

The Chinese people's love and respect for the former volleyball superstar once again soared this morning, as the Chinese volleyball women's team claimed gold at the Rio Games.

Another good example is Liu Guoliang, the head coach of the Chinese men's table tennis team.

As a player, Liu won numerous titles at major world tournaments including the World Championships, the World Cup and the Olympic Games and he is considered by many to be one of the greatest players of all time.

Now as a coach, Liu leads the Chinese paddlers to new peaks in their sporting lives.

*Start a business*






When examining Chinese athletes who later became successful entrepreneurs after retirement, the most impressive is Li Ning, a former legendary gymnast.

* Now his sportswear company Li-Ning has become a widely known enterprise in China.*

Another similar case is Li Xiaopeng. The former Chinese gymnast is now the President of Viva China Holdings Limited.

Former Chinese diver Lao Lishi opened an online store on Taobao, an online shopping platform owned by China's e-commerce giant Alibaba Group. She even became one of the eight people to ring the opening bell at the New York Stock Exchange, marking Alibaba's record-breaking initial public offering (IPO) on Wall Street in September, 2014.

*Become a government official*






Media reports say among all the 222 Chinese Olympic champions from 1984 to 2012, 60 percent became government officials after retirement.

Wang Nan, for example, is a former Chinese paddler and grand slammer. She retired after the 2008 Beijing Games and began to work for the Chinese Central Committee of the Communist Young League the following year.

Yang Wei, a former gymnast, went back to his hometown and became an official at the local sports bureau in central China's Hubei Province.

*Go to college*






　　Some athletes choose to go to college for further study after retirement.

Wu Minxia, an Olympic diving great, announced her retirement after winning the women's synchronized 3m springboard at the Rio Games. She said she plans to return to college for a sports-related postgraduate program in Shanghai.

He Kexin, a former Chinese artistic gymnast, whose difficulty score on bars in 2008 was one of the highest in the world, is now a postgraduate student at Beijing Normal University.

*Be a son/daughter, husband/wife, father/mother, friend …*






Aside from all the different career possibilities, maybe the most neglected role for a retired athlete is a family member.

Athletes have all undergone years of hard training. Some might have left home to move to a provincial training center at a very young age.

No matter how many medals they won or how many great achievements they made, in many people's eyes, they are still the adorable sons and daughters, husbands and wives, fathers and mothers, as well as friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## AndrewJin

*Lang Ping bringing back volleyball's golden age in China*

As China claimed the gold medal in women's volleyball at the Rio Olympics over the weekend, the team's head coach Lang Ping was praised for her leadership that lifted China's volleyball out of a downturn.

Lang Ping, a well-known name in volleyball, has long been called the "Iron Hammer" in China, a nickname she picked up during her playing days some 3 decades ago.

She became a head coach in the Italian professional volleyball league, winning the league championship and coach-of-the-year award multiple times, after retiring from China's national volleyball team.

In 2008, she led the United States national women's volleyball team to silver in the Beijing Olympics.

In 2013, Lang returned to China to save the floundering Chinese women's volleyball team.

During an interview with CCTV, Lang Ping looked back on their path to the gold and admitted it was not smooth. "I think because, especially during the pool games, we did not play that well," she said. "So we couldn't think that far ahead. We just said okay, right now it's the quarterfinals, we still have a chance. Let's play real volleyball. Forget about the pressure, forget about the result. Just go ahead and concentrate on the game."

"And then we did it. It was like a miracle," said Lang.

Team China started its campaign with losses against the Netherlands, Serbia and the U.S.

However, the squad managed to finish 4th in the qualifiers, which was good enough to get them into the quarterfinals where they upset defending Olympic champions Brazil.

The victory provided stimulus that beefed up the team's confidence.
"I couldn't believe that we beat the former champion, Brazil. That game really encouraged us," Lang said.

And after getting through the Netherlands and into the final, Lang Ping told her players to try to shake off their previous results and just play "in the moment."

"I think because for both teams, we had a 50 percent chance. The result you can't really think of. You have to concentrate for the game," said Lang. "Because all the teams are the best. So it's going to be really, really hard to beat them, especially at the pool game we lost to Serbia like 3:0. So we had to concentrate to play every point. I think we were also very lucky win two points by set. It's very unusual. I think I'm very thrilled."

In helping lead her squad to victory, Lang Ping has become the first person to win an Olympic volleyball medal as both a coach and a player.

Back in 1984 at the Los Angeles Olympics, she and her teammates helped China to snatch the country's first Olympic gold in volleyball.
Since then, the Chinese women's volleyball team has been set up as a flagship among all Chinese sports teams for their tenacity and fighting spirit.

*Their influence is still here: a survey shows that 7 out of 10 homes in China were watching the Olympic final for women's volleyball live on Sunday.*

In the post-match interview in Rio, *Lang Ping said "the spirit of the Chinese women's volleyball team is to never give up. My duty as the coach is to guide this young team to carry on this spirit."*

But, at the same time, she also stressed that "spirit alone will not bring victories. We also need scientific training and management systems."

After returning to the Chinese national team, Lang Ping took a number of bold moves to reform the team, including hiring kinesiotherapists from the U.S. and hand-picking inexperienced but young players.









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

lol, volleyball final got higher audience rating hen Spring Festival Gala 

*Why do Chinese love their women's volleyball team so much*


When Chinese women's volleyball team took on Serbia for the Olympic title, 70 percent of Chinese families watched live broadcast on TV, easily beating the audience rating for Lunar New Year Gala.

As team captain Hui Ruoqi hit a powerful spike to seal it 19-25, 25-17, 25-22, 25-23 Saturday night in Rio, applause and cheers almost blew off the roof of Maracanazinho, which is at the side of the iconic Maracana stadium.

Media headlines hailed the victory that brought the Chinese women volleyball back to the Olympic glory after 12 years, paying tribute to legendary head coach Jenny Lang Ping and her 12 players. China's all-important news program Xinwen Lianbo dedicated seven of 30 minutes to relive the story.

"This team has an average age of 24. You can beat them, but you can never break them," said the presenter.

"Thank you Lang Ping for giving us a miracle," said a post on China's top portal Sina.com. Like the Brazilians who eventually won most coveted soccer gold medal, the volleyball title ensured a perfect ending for the Chinese delegation. The team started as underdogs and ended up as champions.

Pushed to the fourth place in group, China met the powerful and two-time Olympic champions Brazil who had unreserved support from capacity home fans in the quarterfinals.

When almost no one believed they could win, the Chinese team came rallied from one set down to beat the hosts 3-2 before they avenged their group loss on the Netherlands in the semifinals.

Among all the Chinese sports teams, the women's volleyball remain the most special one, whose victories had fueled Chinese confidence in the 1980s and still represent the best things that sports can offer to the Chinese: perseverance, courage and unity.

In her playing days, Lang Ping was the embodiment of the "Chinese women's volleyball spirit" as she, dubbed Iron Hammer for her cannon spikes, along with her teammates, won a volleyball grand slam of Olympic Games, World Cup, and world championship in the 1980s when China just started to reform and open up.

They endured extremely arduous training and displayed "never say die" spirit en route to becoming world champions, which made the Chinese believe the country, recovering from political turmoils at that time, could be as strong in the world one day as the volleyball players are in sports.

After over 30 years of reform and opening up nowadays, China believes the "women's volleyball spirit" is never outdated.

"My mom cried when I told her about Lang Ping's team's victory in Rio. She recalled her young days and said Lang was a great player. Now she is a great coach," wrote an internet user.

"My father leapt in the air when China won. He told me with tears in his eyes that great spirit has been with the Chinese volleyball team for years," wrote another.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

AndrewJin said:


> *Lang Ping bringing back volleyball's golden age in China*
> 
> As China claimed the gold medal in women's volleyball at the Rio Olympics over the weekend, the team's head coach Lang Ping was praised for her leadership that lifted China's volleyball out of a downturn.
> 
> Lang Ping, a well-known name in volleyball, has long been called the "Iron Hammer" in China, a nickname she picked up during her playing days some 3 decades ago.
> 
> She became a head coach in the Italian professional volleyball league, winning the league championship and coach-of-the-year award multiple times, after retiring from China's national volleyball team.
> 
> In 2008, she led the United States national women's volleyball team to silver in the Beijing Olympics.
> 
> In 2013, Lang returned to China to save the floundering Chinese women's volleyball team.
> 
> During an interview with CCTV, Lang Ping looked back on their path to the gold and admitted it was not smooth. "I think because, especially during the pool games, we did not play that well," she said. "So we couldn't think that far ahead. We just said okay, right now it's the quarterfinals, we still have a chance. Let's play real volleyball. Forget about the pressure, forget about the result. Just go ahead and concentrate on the game."
> 
> "And then we did it. It was like a miracle," said Lang.
> 
> Team China started its campaign with losses against the Netherlands, Serbia and the U.S.
> 
> However, the squad managed to finish 4th in the qualifiers, which was good enough to get them into the quarterfinals where they upset defending Olympic champions Brazil.
> 
> The victory provided stimulus that beefed up the team's confidence.
> "I couldn't believe that we beat the former champion, Brazil. That game really encouraged us," Lang said.
> 
> And after getting through the Netherlands and into the final, Lang Ping told her players to try to shake off their previous results and just play "in the moment."
> 
> "I think because for both teams, we had a 50 percent chance. The result you can't really think of. You have to concentrate for the game," said Lang. "Because all the teams are the best. So it's going to be really, really hard to beat them, especially at the pool game we lost to Serbia like 3:0. So we had to concentrate to play every point. I think we were also very lucky win two points by set. It's very unusual. I think I'm very thrilled."
> 
> In helping lead her squad to victory, Lang Ping has become the first person to win an Olympic volleyball medal as both a coach and a player.
> 
> Back in 1984 at the Los Angeles Olympics, she and her teammates helped China to snatch the country's first Olympic gold in volleyball.
> Since then, the Chinese women's volleyball team has been set up as a flagship among all Chinese sports teams for their tenacity and fighting spirit.
> 
> *Their influence is still here: a survey shows that 7 out of 10 homes in China were watching the Olympic final for women's volleyball live on Sunday.*
> 
> In the post-match interview in Rio, *Lang Ping said "the spirit of the Chinese women's volleyball team is to never give up. My duty as the coach is to guide this young team to carry on this spirit."*
> 
> But, at the same time, she also stressed that "spirit alone will not bring victories. We also need scientific training and management systems."
> 
> After returning to the Chinese national team, Lang Ping took a number of bold moves to reform the team, including hiring kinesiotherapists from the U.S. and hand-picking inexperienced but young players.
> 
> View attachment 328026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> lol, volleyball final got higher audience rating hen Spring Festival Gala
> 
> *Why do Chinese love their women's volleyball team so much*
> 
> 
> When Chinese women's volleyball team took on Serbia for the Olympic title, 70 percent of Chinese families watched live broadcast on TV, easily beating the audience rating for Lunar New Year Gala.
> 
> As team captain Hui Ruoqi hit a powerful spike to seal it 19-25, 25-17, 25-22, 25-23 Saturday night in Rio, applause and cheers almost blew off the roof of Maracanazinho, which is at the side of the iconic Maracana stadium.
> 
> Media headlines hailed the victory that brought the Chinese women volleyball back to the Olympic glory after 12 years, paying tribute to legendary head coach Jenny Lang Ping and her 12 players. China's all-important news program Xinwen Lianbo dedicated seven of 30 minutes to relive the story.
> 
> "This team has an average age of 24. You can beat them, but you can never break them," said the presenter.
> 
> "Thank you Lang Ping for giving us a miracle," said a post on China's top portal Sina.com. Like the Brazilians who eventually won most coveted soccer gold medal, the volleyball title ensured a perfect ending for the Chinese delegation. The team started as underdogs and ended up as champions.
> 
> Pushed to the fourth place in group, China met the powerful and two-time Olympic champions Brazil who had unreserved support from capacity home fans in the quarterfinals.
> 
> When almost no one believed they could win, the Chinese team came rallied from one set down to beat the hosts 3-2 before they avenged their group loss on the Netherlands in the semifinals.
> 
> Among all the Chinese sports teams, the women's volleyball remain the most special one, whose victories had fueled Chinese confidence in the 1980s and still represent the best things that sports can offer to the Chinese: perseverance, courage and unity.
> 
> In her playing days, Lang Ping was the embodiment of the "Chinese women's volleyball spirit" as she, dubbed Iron Hammer for her cannon spikes, along with her teammates, won a volleyball grand slam of Olympic Games, World Cup, and world championship in the 1980s when China just started to reform and open up.
> 
> They endured extremely arduous training and displayed "never say die" spirit en route to becoming world champions, which made the Chinese believe the country, recovering from political turmoils at that time, could be as strong in the world one day as the volleyball players are in sports.
> 
> After over 30 years of reform and opening up nowadays, China believes the "women's volleyball spirit" is never outdated.
> 
> "My mom cried when I told her about Lang Ping's team's victory in Rio. She recalled her young days and said Lang was a great player. Now she is a great coach," wrote an internet user.
> 
> "My father leapt in the air when China won. He told me with tears in his eyes that great spirit has been with the Chinese volleyball team for years," wrote another.
> 
> View attachment 328027


Massive credit must given to zhu ting. She is no doubt currently the best women volleyball spiker at the moment. Despite being quite skinny, her spike is very ferocious and accurate.

I still remember the Wang Yimei. I thought the ideal spiker shall be big and strong like her. Lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

TaiShang said:


> *What do Chinese athletes do after retirement?*
> (CRI Online) August 22, 2016
> 
> With the 31st Summer Olympics drawing to a close in Rio, many Chinese athletes have come back loaded with honor and glory after finishing their competitions.
> 
> Thousands of fans have been spotted in various airports welcoming home their idols.
> 
> While some veteran athletes have announced their retirement following the Olympics, some may wonder what these athletes will do now.
> 
> Possible options include:
> 
> *Become a coach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of athletes may be loath to leave their beloved sports, so becoming a coach or gym teacher is a good choice.
> 
> Lang Ping is one of the best examples.
> 
> As a former Chinese top volleyball player, Lang Ping became a volleyball coach after her retirement and is now the head coach of the Chinese women's national volleyball team.
> 
> The Chinese people's love and respect for the former volleyball superstar once again soared this morning, as the Chinese volleyball women's team claimed gold at the Rio Games.
> 
> Another good example is Liu Guoliang, the head coach of the Chinese men's table tennis team.
> 
> As a player, Liu won numerous titles at major world tournaments including the World Championships, the World Cup and the Olympic Games and he is considered by many to be one of the greatest players of all time.
> 
> Now as a coach, Liu leads the Chinese paddlers to new peaks in their sporting lives.
> 
> *Start a business*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When examining Chinese athletes who later became successful entrepreneurs after retirement, the most impressive is Li Ning, a former legendary gymnast.
> 
> * Now his sportswear company Li-Ning has become a widely known enterprise in China.*
> 
> Another similar case is Li Xiaopeng. The former Chinese gymnast is now the President of Viva China Holdings Limited.
> 
> Former Chinese diver Lao Lishi opened an online store on Taobao, an online shopping platform owned by China's e-commerce giant Alibaba Group. She even became one of the eight people to ring the opening bell at the New York Stock Exchange, marking Alibaba's record-breaking initial public offering (IPO) on Wall Street in September, 2014.
> 
> *Become a government official*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media reports say among all the 222 Chinese Olympic champions from 1984 to 2012, 60 percent became government officials after retirement.
> 
> Wang Nan, for example, is a former Chinese paddler and grand slammer. She retired after the 2008 Beijing Games and began to work for the Chinese Central Committee of the Communist Young League the following year.
> 
> Yang Wei, a former gymnast, went back to his hometown and became an official at the local sports bureau in central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> *Go to college*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some athletes choose to go to college for further study after retirement.
> 
> Wu Minxia, an Olympic diving great, announced her retirement after winning the women's synchronized 3m springboard at the Rio Games. She said she plans to return to college for a sports-related postgraduate program in Shanghai.
> 
> He Kexin, a former Chinese artistic gymnast, whose difficulty score on bars in 2008 was one of the highest in the world, is now a postgraduate student at Beijing Normal University.
> 
> *Be a son/daughter, husband/wife, father/mother, friend …*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from all the different career possibilities, maybe the most neglected role for a retired athlete is a family member.
> 
> Athletes have all undergone years of hard training. Some might have left home to move to a provincial training center at a very young age.
> 
> No matter how many medals they won or how many great achievements they made, in many people's eyes, they are still the adorable sons and daughters, husbands and wives, fathers and mothers, as well as friends.



All the best to them, especially the couples Lin Dan/Xie XingFang and Oin Kai/He Zi, may they go on to produce lots of little athletes hahaha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*30 years on, fighting spirit of Chinese women's volleyball team is always there*






BEIJING, Aug. 21 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese women's volleyball team has won! After more than 30 years of striving through hardships since the 1980s, the Chinese girls earned their third historic Olympic gold medal in Rio De Janeiro on Sunday.

Looking back at the Chinese women's volleyball team's Rio journey, people can only call it "startling by each step" -- being assigned to the so-called "group of death", the Chinese girls stumbled into quarterfinals as only the No. 4 of the group with just two victories in prelims.

But the girls never gave up. After an epic comeback against defending champion Brazil in the quarterfinals and then triumphed against the Netherlands in the semis, they made their way to the final and rewrote history.

The hard-won victory is reminiscent of a bumpy road the national team has taken since the 1980s: Chinese women's volleyball team had risen to the top podium five times in World Championships, World Cups and Olympics in the 1980s but had dropped to obscurity at difficult times.

The crowning of the team in Rio, 32 years after the historic Olympic victory in Los Angeles in 1984, is a vivid portrait of fighting spirit of the Chinese women's volleyball team: to march on with unyieldingness, teamwork and selflessness.

Through ups and downs and fighting along the way, the Chinese women's volleyball team has never forgotten its initial dream. Just like China's coach Lang Ping said:" [My players] never gave up even though there were some nerves with the occasion. We managed to win the match and that is what our team showed the world."

The girls truly deserve the gold medal, as they never lose hope and keep on fighting.

Today, the Chinese need the fighting spirit of the women's volleyball team more than ever. As individuals, living in a time of drastic change with both opportunities and challenges, one needs the spirit to go sure-footed and step by step to reach afar.

For a big nation, trudging forward to achieve development in an increasingly complicated domestic and international environment is never an easy job, and that makes the spirit of perseverance and the determination to fight on more than ever indispensable.

To be a champion, more than a champion! May the fighting spirit of the Chinese women's volleyball team be always with us.

China's volleyball team members celebrate after defeating Russia in the final in 2004 Athens Olympics on Aug 28, 2004.






China's volleyball team members proudly display their newly awarded Olympic gold medals after defeating the US team in 1984 Olympic Games in Los Angeles.





Lang Ping (Left), Yang Xiaojun (Middle), Yang Xilan (Right) of China's women's volleyball team battle US in 1984 Los Angeles Olympics.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What happened to your Men's 62 kg athlete?
> 
> It seems that now that this is the second time that a Chinese athlete has bombed out of the competition.


Please go to the Indian plate, and then into the link. 

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-olympics-dream-rio-2016.438182/ 

This link is filled with sorrow, they need you to help, with your ignorance to bring happiness to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

China had the following in athletics:

2 finalists in the men's long jump.
3 finalists in the men's triple jump (including bronze medalist).
Final of the men's 4 x 100m relay.
1 finalists in the men's pole vault.

1 finalist in the women's shot put.
3 finalists in the women's discus.
2 finalists in the women's hammer throw (including silver medalist).
1 finalist in the women's javelin.



Also:
4th place in men's marathon swimming.
4th place in women's marathon swimming.

These are good progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> China had the following in athletics:
> 
> 2 finalists in the men's long jump.
> 3 finalists in the men's triple jump (including bronze medalist).
> Final of the men's 4 x 100m relay.
> 
> 1 finalist in the women's shot put.
> 3 finalists in the women's discus.
> 2 finalists in the women's hammer throw (including silver medalist).
> 1 finalist in the women's javelin.
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 4th place in men's marathon swimming.
> 4th place in women's marathon swimming.
> 
> These are good progress.


Quite impressive progress.
Many first ever in the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Volleyball girls

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

AndrewJin said:


> Quite impressive progress.
> Many first ever in the final.



When you have someone in the Olympic final, that means you are world class.

Also China is now the dominant country in 20km walking. Both men's and women's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> When you have someone in the Olympic final, that means you are world class.
> 
> Also China is now the dominant country in 20km walking. Both men's and women's.


Actually we have done quite well in the sports which we were not traditionally good at.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bolo

wait until 2020. many Chinese will be in toykyo cheering for Chinese athletes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

bolo said:


> wait until 2020. many Chinese will be in toykyo cheering for Chinese athletes.


Yes, plane tickets from China to Japan are sooooo cheap.
From my city in Central China, can directly fly to 5 cities in Japan.
We will make stadiums in Tokyo just like in China, like the volleyball final in Rio, a sea of Red Flags!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Three_Kingdoms said:


> 2004 Athens Olympics
> Gold Medalists
> China



I still remember that match a dozen years ago. The Russian coach was this old guy, Karpol I think his name was. He was an emotional storm and was always yelling at his girls and his face was so angry! And this is even when the Russians were ahead at the beginning!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenwood

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I still remember that match a dozen years ago. The Russian coach was this old guy, Karpol I think his name was. He was an emotional storm and was always yelling at his girls and his face was so angry! And this is even when the Russians were ahead at the beginning!



I reember him, his players must hate him till today, specially they failed in the final.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

greenwood said:


> I reember him, his players must hate him till today, specially they failed in the final.



I think that in their own way they respect him or they wouldn't let him be in charge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## greenwood

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I think that in their own way they respect him or they wouldn't let him be in charge.



No way, nobody can endure a rude boss when he couldn't lead the team to a final victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> Volleyball girls
> View attachment 328073



She looks like Luo Xuejuan - one of our best swimmers who has retired
Specialising in breaststroke, she had a good career as a swimmer. She won a gold medal in 2004 Athens Olympics, 100m Breaststroke and other gold medals in National and Asian swimming tournaments and world championships She is former holder of a world record in short-course (50m) breaststroke too








+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I still remember that match a dozen years ago. The Russian coach was this old guy, Karpol I think his name was. He was an emotional storm and was always yelling at his girls and his face was so angry! And this is even when the Russians were ahead at the beginning!



I cant remember these actually You have an excellent memory much better than mine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

bolo said:


> wait until 2020. many Chinese will be in toykyo cheering for Chinese athletes.





AndrewJin said:


> Yes, plane tickets from China to Japan are sooooo cheap.
> From my city in Central China, can directly fly to 5 cities in Japan.
> We will make stadiums in Tokyo just like in China, like the volleyball final in Rio, a sea of Red Flags!



China must make it a priority to fill the stadiums with Chinese supporters in 2020.

I want to see the swimming events with massive Chinese support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> China must make it a priority to fill the stadiums with Chinese supporters in 2020.
> 
> I want to see *the swimming events with massive Chinese support.*



Sir you bet
We are going to make Tokyo our home grounds as long as we have the tickets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Economic superpower said:


> Olympics have finished but Paralympics are still to come.
> 
> China has topped the medal table (gold and total) in 2004, 2008 and 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> The Westerners will try to team up with Japan to derail China in 2020.
> 
> China must be alert to these schemes.
> 
> China must own and dominate the 2020 Olympics both in medal table and in support.



We are always doing well in paralymics
Aint that showing to the world something?

Yes I agree Sir that the coming Olympics is one tall order to ask of our Olympic team
I am afraid another disasters will strike again at our Gymnasts, Badminton, swimming and severely threatening TT
synchronised swimming

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Economic superpower said:


> China must make it a priority to fill the stadiums with Chinese supporters in 2020.
> 
> I want to see the swimming events with massive Chinese support.


So easy....
$100 can buy a ticket to Tokyo....



+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> I still remember that match a dozen years ago. The Russian coach was this old guy, Karpol I think his name was. He was an emotional storm and was always yelling at his girls and his face was so angry! And this is even when the Russians were ahead at the beginning!


2004 final was even more exciting then yesterday.....
Chen Zhonghe is also a perfect volleyball coach.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zsari

TaiShang said:


> *What do Chinese athletes do after retirement?*
> (CRI Online) August 22, 2016
> 
> With the 31st Summer Olympics drawing to a close in Rio, many Chinese athletes have come back loaded with honor and glory after finishing their competitions.
> 
> Thousands of fans have been spotted in various airports welcoming home their idols.
> 
> While some veteran athletes have announced their retirement following the Olympics, some may wonder what these athletes will do now.
> 
> Possible options include:
> 
> *Become a coach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lot of athletes may be loath to leave their beloved sports, so becoming a coach or gym teacher is a good choice.
> 
> Lang Ping is one of the best examples.
> 
> As a former Chinese top volleyball player, Lang Ping became a volleyball coach after her retirement and is now the head coach of the Chinese women's national volleyball team.
> 
> The Chinese people's love and respect for the former volleyball superstar once again soared this morning, as the Chinese volleyball women's team claimed gold at the Rio Games.
> 
> Another good example is Liu Guoliang, the head coach of the Chinese men's table tennis team.
> 
> As a player, Liu won numerous titles at major world tournaments including the World Championships, the World Cup and the Olympic Games and he is considered by many to be one of the greatest players of all time.
> 
> Now as a coach, Liu leads the Chinese paddlers to new peaks in their sporting lives.
> 
> *Start a business*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When examining Chinese athletes who later became successful entrepreneurs after retirement, the most impressive is Li Ning, a former legendary gymnast.
> 
> * Now his sportswear company Li-Ning has become a widely known enterprise in China.*
> 
> Another similar case is Li Xiaopeng. The former Chinese gymnast is now the President of Viva China Holdings Limited.
> 
> Former Chinese diver Lao Lishi opened an online store on Taobao, an online shopping platform owned by China's e-commerce giant Alibaba Group. She even became one of the eight people to ring the opening bell at the New York Stock Exchange, marking Alibaba's record-breaking initial public offering (IPO) on Wall Street in September, 2014.
> 
> *Become a government official*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media reports say among all the 222 Chinese Olympic champions from 1984 to 2012, 60 percent became government officials after retirement.
> 
> Wang Nan, for example, is a former Chinese paddler and grand slammer. She retired after the 2008 Beijing Games and began to work for the Chinese Central Committee of the Communist Young League the following year.
> 
> Yang Wei, a former gymnast, went back to his hometown and became an official at the local sports bureau in central China's Hubei Province.
> 
> *Go to college*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some athletes choose to go to college for further study after retirement.
> 
> Wu Minxia, an Olympic diving great, announced her retirement after winning the women's synchronized 3m springboard at the Rio Games. She said she plans to return to college for a sports-related postgraduate program in Shanghai.
> 
> He Kexin, a former Chinese artistic gymnast, whose difficulty score on bars in 2008 was one of the highest in the world, is now a postgraduate student at Beijing Normal University.
> 
> *Be a son/daughter, husband/wife, father/mother, friend …*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from all the different career possibilities, maybe the most neglected role for a retired athlete is a family member.
> 
> Athletes have all undergone years of hard training. Some might have left home to move to a provincial training center at a very young age.
> 
> No matter how many medals they won or how many great achievements they made, in many people's eyes, they are still the adorable sons and daughters, husbands and wives, fathers and mothers, as well as friends.



Or get into the entertainment business.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

Zsari said:


> Or get into the entertainment business.


刘璇

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

AndrewJin said:


> 刘璇




















Ye Shiwen now studying in Tsinghua U Law School

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

The Women's Table Tennis legend
*Deng Yaping*
PhD University of Cambridge
Now an adjunct professor in China University of Political Science and Law

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Yao Ming
*
Graduated with a degree in Economics and Management, Shanghai Jiao Tong University
Owner of* Shanghai Sharks *or* Shanghai Dongfang Sharks Basketball Club*
Chairman and CEO of* China Professional Basketball Club United Inc.





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

I can't find a more fitting tribute to the Chinese team than our BBC's opening theme for the 2008 Beijing Olympics. It's based on the legendary take "Journey to the West", and yes Monkey is my favourite character. I hum this tune when I'm at work.
Well done team China.






It would be nice to see understand what the lovely female singer's voice is saying.

Here is the shorter version.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

*What are Chinese more glad to see than gold medals?*

_*Editor's note*: Winning gold medals does not mean everything anymore in China. Gold medalist or not, Fu Yuanhui and Sun Yang, or Qin Kai and He Zi are all representatives of Chinese new generation players. With their praiseworthy performances on the field and charisma off the field, it seems everybody wants to hear their stories and root for them._

*From 'go to die, Liu Xiang' to 'Don't cry, Sun Yang'
*


Liu Xiang kisses the hurdle after he hopped down the track to the finishing line in the heat of 110-meter hurdles in 2012 London Olympic Games, Aug 7. [Photo/IC]


The once world champion of 100 meter freestyle Ning Zetao failed at semi-finals of both 50 and 100 meter freestyle and did not say much to the reporters waiting for him. As the first Asian guy to win the gold medal in the 100 freestyle in the 2015 world swimming championships in Kazan, and four gold medals in Ichon Asian Games, and due to perfect body and cute face, Ning then became the idol of millions of youngsters. However, he began having physical problems after that and off-field issues, which contributed to lackluster performance in Rio.

Claiming himself as the king of the 1,500 meter freestyle, Sun Yang also met his Waterloo. Preparing for a showdown with Australian swimmer Mack Horton, Sun surprisingly toiled his way through his heat in the 16th-fastest time, more than half a minute off his best. Sun said he was struck down by illness after winning the 200m freestyle gold medal on Monday.

Thousands of comments expressing concern and support were left on Sun Yang's Sina Weibo account. For example, a user dengdengdawangdenvhuang said: "My king, I will always support you. See you in Tokyo!" And WY-wyangj said: "You are the best! Take care! You still have a long way to go!"

Xiaomifanlili posted Ning Zetao's photos on her weibo with the comment: Cute, persistent, brave, concentrated, you are always the best! The world under the water is quiet, so you can listen to your heart." Besides, many youngsters are more concerned with Ning's handsome features rather than his performance, and called him "national husband".

Other defending champions such as shooter Zhu Qinan, gymnast Dong Dong, diver Qin Kai and swordsman Lei Sheng all experienced a setback in this Olympics. But instead of being disappointed and blaming them, most of the users showed tolerance and respect and gave them encouragement.

However, until a few years ago, the players were judged by his or her achievements. If you won, you became the hero. If you lost, you fell into the abyss.

The same with Ning and Sun, Liu Xiang, who also stole the spotlight before the game. was in bad health condition and had sluggish performance during the game, but received quite different reactions after the match.

In 2008, during the Beijing Olympics, as the defending champion and the first Chinese track and field gold medalist, 110-meter hurdler Liu Xiang limped away from the racetrack after striding over the third hurdle with the great anticipation of the audience. On the 2012 London Olympic Games, Liu had a relapse and quit before the gunshot. Again! People were shocked and then got infuriated. Liu Xiang became the target for all overnight. The internet was overwhelmed with slanders and scolding.

When Zhu Jianhua brought home only the bronze medal from the 1984 Olympics (after he had made three consecutive world records), the windows of his Shanghai home were smashed.

When star gymnast Li Ning failed to repeat his stellar performance in the 1988 Olympics, he was turned into a pariah. The newspapers said he should "go hang himself".

Those athletes have now resigned and people are re-examing their attitude toward them.

In the days when gold medals were worshiped, nobody lived an easy life. But the good news is that, things are changing today.

*From medals to personal magnetism*



Emojis based on Olympic swimmer Fu Yuanhui's facial expressions are all the rage. [Photo/CFP] 


Who would have thought that the biggest Chinese star to emerge from Rio 2016 will not be one of the world's fastest or most competitive. Fu Yuanhui is in a league of her own.

In one swoop the 20-year-old swimmer knocked down from the pedestal the rigidly hallowed image of the Chinese sportsman as the solemn embodiment of a nation's hope and put fun back into sports.

And she did it without knowing the aftermath - just like she did not know she had won the third place in the women's 100m backstroke semifinal on Aug 8 when she was interviewed.

The reporter seemed to prod her into an alley of cliches - excuses such as "I did not sleep well last night" or "I've been suffering from a mysterious pain all week" - to hint at a better performance in an ideal situation.

But no, Fu did not take it. She uttered something that has since turned into a nationwide meme, covered by the international press and parsed by the translation community.

Like Fu Yuanhui, jumper Zhang Guowei is also called the mud slide of the track and field. Although as he said his Rio trip ended just the time it started, it still cannot stop him becoming popular online. Many people said compared with his jumping, they would like more to see his dancing. This is because Zhang used to dance every time he crossed a certain height.

And recently his ID photo went viral and everyone started wondering: Zhang, how did you get your photo passed by the verification people?



Zhang Guowei's different ID photos. [Photos from web]


*Once restrained, young players not shy about expressing love
*


Chinese diver Qin Kai gets a yes after proposal to his girlfriend, He Zi, at the Rio Olympics after the medal ceremony for the women's 3m springboard, Aug 14, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]


Chinese players might not be delivering their best-ever Olympic performance at Rio, but it seems they have made progress in one sport over the years - expressing their love.
In front of global TV audience, Chinese Olympic diver Qin Kai got down on one knee and proposed to teammate He Zi just moments after she won a silver medal in the women's 3-meter springboard. She said yes through tears of joy after their six-year-long romance.

"He made a lot of promises," He, 25, said of Qin's words, "but the thing that touched me the most is that I think this is the guy I can trust for the rest of my life."

Although romance was still taboo for some teams in the country until a decade ago, lovebirds are not so fresh nowadays.

Beijing Olympics shooting gold medalists Du Li and Pang Wei became the first Chinese Olympic champion couple when they married in 2009.

Lin Dan, China's two-time Olympic badminton champion, held a romantic wedding ceremony with former world top women's player Xie Xingfang in 2012.

It's a big change from the days when banning love in sports team was considered as rational and common in sports management.

Thanks to the changing attitude, Qin and He don't have to choose between medals and love.


*Dejected athletes look forward to future
*


(L-R) Deng Shudi, Lin Chaopan, Liu Yang, You Hao, and Zhang Chenglong on the podium with their bronze medals after the men's team final in Rio De Janeiro, Brazil on August 8. [Photo/Agencies]


Gymnastics, China's traditional dominant events, failed to claim a gold in Rio due to athletes' stumbles as well as stringent referee results. However, Chinese gymnasts have decided to ignore the unfair treatment and practice harder in the future.

It's the first time that China did not win a medal in individual events at a single Olympic Games. China claimed only two gymnastics bronze medals in Rio - for its men's and women's teams.

"The only mistake happened on the dismount and that's because I didn't have any energy left," said the 21-year-old Liu Yang.

Although the 2014 world champion Liu had some grievances towards the unfair marking of the referees, Liu blamed himself for losing the match.

"I will keep on practicing and I am looking forward to the Tokyo Olympics in 2020," Liu said.



China's Xu Lijia leans into a turn during the laser radial competition in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Aug 8, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]


On the sailing field, Chinese sailor Xu Lijia, who was disqualified for three rounds in the women's Laser Radial class and failed to make the finals, ended her third Olympics with unsatisfying result.

"I won't end up complaining that the officiating was unfair, although I felt pretty sad about that," said Xu, who won China's first gold medal in the event in 2012.

Three opponents filed protests against Xu, citing interference and contact with their boats, in the second, seventh and eighth races.

The event's arbitration board disqualified Xu in all three races, throwing her out of the top-10 final qualification group.

"A Brazilian sailor has taken part in six Olympics. I have only competed three times, so I will not retire and will try to take part in future Games," the 28-year-old Xu said.

*Historical breakthroughs set higher goals for Tokyo
*
It's hard to copy China's traditional strengths, and to exploit new sport fields is even harder. Olympic breakthroughs in Rio not only bring about surprise but also reflect changes of Chinese sports. Chinese athletes have participated in more sports fields with new attitude and made historical breakthroughs.

*Cycling Track*


The Chinese pair compete during the women's team sprint in the Rio Olympic Velodrome, Aug 12, 2016. [Photo/VCG]


China's Gong Jinjie and Zhong Tianshi won the women's team sprint to secure China's first track Olympic gold on Aug 12.
As well as the athletes' performance, the race drew attention to the helmets of the duo, which were painted with the faces of famous Peking Opera characters, Mu Guiying and Hua Mulan.

*Judo*


Cheng Xunzhao celebrates after winning the bronze medal in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Aug 10, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]


Cheng Xunzhao won bronze medal in men's 90kg judo class to mark the country's male judoist best Olympic performance.

*Swimming*
The 21-year-old Xu Jiayu claimed a silver medal in the men's 100m backstroke final to become China's first male Olympic backstroke medalist.

Wang Shun finished third in the men's 200m individual medley final to become China's first male Olympic individual medley medalist.

Fu Yuanhui tied for bronze in the women's 100m backstroke to become the first Chinese female backstroke swimmer on the Olympic podium.

Sun Yang secured the men's 200m freestyle gold medal and he was the first Chinese swimmer to win in two Olympic Games.

*Equestrian*
Alex Hua Tian won 8th place in the Olympic equestrian event and made a breakthrough in this event for China.

*Rowing*
Duan Jingli's bronze is the first Olympic medal for China in the women's single sculls.

*Athletics*
Zhang Wenxiu threw 76.75 meters to add a silver medal of the women's hammer to the bronze she won in London four years ago, achieving the best in the class.

Although Su Bingtian and Xie Zhenye, clocking 10.08 sec and 10.11 sec, were eliminated in the men's 100m semifinals, they made the best performance ever.

Dong Bin won historical bronze of men's triple jump after jumping 17.58 meters on his first attempt and failing to make a mark for the rest of the competition.

For the very first time, Xue Changrui has gained the 6th place in the men's pole vault final.

The Chinese team of Tang Xingqiang, Xie Zhenye, Su Bingtian, Zhang Peimeng was fourth in men's 4x100m relay to make the best at Olympic Games.

*Synchronized swimming*
Huang Xuechen and Sun Wenyan got second highest score of 192.3688 to win a silver medal in duet synchronized swimming, the team's best result at Olympic Games.

*Marathon Swimming*
Zu Lijun and Xin Xin both got the fourth place in the men's and women's 10km open water event, making the game's best results in Chinese history.

*Taekwondo*
Zhao Shuai won the men's under-58kg Olympic taekwondo title in Rio, making history to bring China's first Olympic gold medal in men's taekwondo. Zheng Shuyin of matched her boyfriend Zhao Shuai's Olympic feat when she won the gold medal in the women's +67kg taekwondo competition at the Rio Games.

*Golf*
Feng Shanshan clinched the first medal for Chinese golfers at the Olympic Games after the final round of women's event.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bolo

Economic superpower said:


> *What are Chinese more glad to see than gold medals?*
> 
> _*Editor's note*: Winning gold medals does not mean everything anymore in China. Gold medalist or not, Fu Yuanhui and Sun Yang, or Qin Kai and He Zi are all representatives of Chinese new generation players. With their praiseworthy performances on the field and charisma off the field, it seems everybody wants to hear their stories and root for them._
> 
> *From 'go to die, Liu Xiang' to 'Don't cry, Sun Yang'
> *
> 
> 
> Liu Xiang kisses the hurdle after he hopped down the track to the finishing line in the heat of 110-meter hurdles in 2012 London Olympic Games, Aug 7. [Photo/IC]
> 
> 
> The once world champion of 100 meter freestyle Ning Zetao failed at semi-finals of both 50 and 100 meter freestyle and did not say much to the reporters waiting for him. As the first Asian guy to win the gold medal in the 100 freestyle in the 2015 world swimming championships in Kazan, and four gold medals in Ichon Asian Games, and due to perfect body and cute face, Ning then became the idol of millions of youngsters. However, he began having physical problems after that and off-field issues, which contributed to lackluster performance in Rio.
> 
> Claiming himself as the king of the 1,500 meter freestyle, Sun Yang also met his Waterloo. Preparing for a showdown with Australian swimmer Mack Horton, Sun surprisingly toiled his way through his heat in the 16th-fastest time, more than half a minute off his best. Sun said he was struck down by illness after winning the 200m freestyle gold medal on Monday.
> 
> Thousands of comments expressing concern and support were left on Sun Yang's Sina Weibo account. For example, a user dengdengdawangdenvhuang said: "My king, I will always support you. See you in Tokyo!" And WY-wyangj said: "You are the best! Take care! You still have a long way to go!"
> 
> Xiaomifanlili posted Ning Zetao's photos on her weibo with the comment: Cute, persistent, brave, concentrated, you are always the best! The world under the water is quiet, so you can listen to your heart." Besides, many youngsters are more concerned with Ning's handsome features rather than his performance, and called him "national husband".
> 
> Other defending champions such as shooter Zhu Qinan, gymnast Dong Dong, diver Qin Kai and swordsman Lei Sheng all experienced a setback in this Olympics. But instead of being disappointed and blaming them, most of the users showed tolerance and respect and gave them encouragement.
> 
> However, until a few years ago, the players were judged by his or her achievements. If you won, you became the hero. If you lost, you fell into the abyss.
> 
> The same with Ning and Sun, Liu Xiang, who also stole the spotlight before the game. was in bad health condition and had sluggish performance during the game, but received quite different reactions after the match.
> 
> In 2008, during the Beijing Olympics, as the defending champion and the first Chinese track and field gold medalist, 110-meter hurdler Liu Xiang limped away from the racetrack after striding over the third hurdle with the great anticipation of the audience. On the 2012 London Olympic Games, Liu had a relapse and quit before the gunshot. Again! People were shocked and then got infuriated. Liu Xiang became the target for all overnight. The internet was overwhelmed with slanders and scolding.
> 
> When Zhu Jianhua brought home only the bronze medal from the 1984 Olympics (after he had made three consecutive world records), the windows of his Shanghai home were smashed.
> 
> When star gymnast Li Ning failed to repeat his stellar performance in the 1988 Olympics, he was turned into a pariah. The newspapers said he should "go hang himself".
> 
> Those athletes have now resigned and people are re-examing their attitude toward them.
> 
> In the days when gold medals were worshiped, nobody lived an easy life. But the good news is that, things are changing today.
> 
> *From medals to personal magnetism*
> 
> 
> 
> Emojis based on Olympic swimmer Fu Yuanhui's facial expressions are all the rage. [Photo/CFP]
> 
> 
> Who would have thought that the biggest Chinese star to emerge from Rio 2016 will not be one of the world's fastest or most competitive. Fu Yuanhui is in a league of her own.
> 
> In one swoop the 20-year-old swimmer knocked down from the pedestal the rigidly hallowed image of the Chinese sportsman as the solemn embodiment of a nation's hope and put fun back into sports.
> 
> And she did it without knowing the aftermath - just like she did not know she had won the third place in the women's 100m backstroke semifinal on Aug 8 when she was interviewed.
> 
> The reporter seemed to prod her into an alley of cliches - excuses such as "I did not sleep well last night" or "I've been suffering from a mysterious pain all week" - to hint at a better performance in an ideal situation.
> 
> But no, Fu did not take it. She uttered something that has since turned into a nationwide meme, covered by the international press and parsed by the translation community.
> 
> Like Fu Yuanhui, jumper Zhang Guowei is also called the mud slide of the track and field. Although as he said his Rio trip ended just the time it started, it still cannot stop him becoming popular online. Many people said compared with his jumping, they would like more to see his dancing. This is because Zhang used to dance every time he crossed a certain height.
> 
> And recently his ID photo went viral and everyone started wondering: Zhang, how did you get your photo passed by the verification people?
> 
> 
> 
> Zhang Guowei's different ID photos. [Photos from web]
> 
> 
> *Once restrained, young players not shy about expressing love
> *
> 
> 
> Chinese diver Qin Kai gets a yes after proposal to his girlfriend, He Zi, at the Rio Olympics after the medal ceremony for the women's 3m springboard, Aug 14, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> Chinese players might not be delivering their best-ever Olympic performance at Rio, but it seems they have made progress in one sport over the years - expressing their love.
> In front of global TV audience, Chinese Olympic diver Qin Kai got down on one knee and proposed to teammate He Zi just moments after she won a silver medal in the women's 3-meter springboard. She said yes through tears of joy after their six-year-long romance.
> 
> "He made a lot of promises," He, 25, said of Qin's words, "but the thing that touched me the most is that I think this is the guy I can trust for the rest of my life."
> 
> Although romance was still taboo for some teams in the country until a decade ago, lovebirds are not so fresh nowadays.
> 
> Beijing Olympics shooting gold medalists Du Li and Pang Wei became the first Chinese Olympic champion couple when they married in 2009.
> 
> Lin Dan, China's two-time Olympic badminton champion, held a romantic wedding ceremony with former world top women's player Xie Xingfang in 2012.
> 
> It's a big change from the days when banning love in sports team was considered as rational and common in sports management.
> 
> Thanks to the changing attitude, Qin and He don't have to choose between medals and love.
> 
> 
> *Dejected athletes look forward to future
> *
> 
> 
> (L-R) Deng Shudi, Lin Chaopan, Liu Yang, You Hao, and Zhang Chenglong on the podium with their bronze medals after the men's team final in Rio De Janeiro, Brazil on August 8. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> 
> Gymnastics, China's traditional dominant events, failed to claim a gold in Rio due to athletes' stumbles as well as stringent referee results. However, Chinese gymnasts have decided to ignore the unfair treatment and practice harder in the future.
> 
> It's the first time that China did not win a medal in individual events at a single Olympic Games. China claimed only two gymnastics bronze medals in Rio - for its men's and women's teams.
> 
> "The only mistake happened on the dismount and that's because I didn't have any energy left," said the 21-year-old Liu Yang.
> 
> Although the 2014 world champion Liu had some grievances towards the unfair marking of the referees, Liu blamed himself for losing the match.
> 
> "I will keep on practicing and I am looking forward to the Tokyo Olympics in 2020," Liu said.
> 
> 
> 
> China's Xu Lijia leans into a turn during the laser radial competition in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Aug 8, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> 
> On the sailing field, Chinese sailor Xu Lijia, who was disqualified for three rounds in the women's Laser Radial class and failed to make the finals, ended her third Olympics with unsatisfying result.
> 
> "I won't end up complaining that the officiating was unfair, although I felt pretty sad about that," said Xu, who won China's first gold medal in the event in 2012.
> 
> Three opponents filed protests against Xu, citing interference and contact with their boats, in the second, seventh and eighth races.
> 
> The event's arbitration board disqualified Xu in all three races, throwing her out of the top-10 final qualification group.
> 
> "A Brazilian sailor has taken part in six Olympics. I have only competed three times, so I will not retire and will try to take part in future Games," the 28-year-old Xu said.
> 
> *Historical breakthroughs set higher goals for Tokyo
> *
> It's hard to copy China's traditional strengths, and to exploit new sport fields is even harder. Olympic breakthroughs in Rio not only bring about surprise but also reflect changes of Chinese sports. Chinese athletes have participated in more sports fields with new attitude and made historical breakthroughs.
> 
> *Cycling Track*
> 
> 
> The Chinese pair compete during the women's team sprint in the Rio Olympic Velodrome, Aug 12, 2016. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> 
> China's Gong Jinjie and Zhong Tianshi won the women's team sprint to secure China's first track Olympic gold on Aug 12.
> As well as the athletes' performance, the race drew attention to the helmets of the duo, which were painted with the faces of famous Peking Opera characters, Mu Guiying and Hua Mulan.
> 
> *Judo*
> 
> 
> Cheng Xunzhao celebrates after winning the bronze medal in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Aug 10, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> Cheng Xunzhao won bronze medal in men's 90kg judo class to mark the country's male judoist best Olympic performance.
> 
> *Swimming*
> The 21-year-old Xu Jiayu claimed a silver medal in the men's 100m backstroke final to become China's first male Olympic backstroke medalist.
> 
> Wang Shun finished third in the men's 200m individual medley final to become China's first male Olympic individual medley medalist.
> 
> Fu Yuanhui tied for bronze in the women's 100m backstroke to become the first Chinese female backstroke swimmer on the Olympic podium.
> 
> Sun Yang secured the men's 200m freestyle gold medal and he was the first Chinese swimmer to win in two Olympic Games.
> 
> *Equestrian*
> Alex Hua Tian won 8th place in the Olympic equestrian event and made a breakthrough in this event for China.
> 
> *Rowing*
> Duan Jingli's bronze is the first Olympic medal for China in the women's single sculls.
> 
> *Athletics*
> Zhang Wenxiu threw 76.75 meters to add a silver medal of the women's hammer to the bronze she won in London four years ago, achieving the best in the class.
> 
> Although Su Bingtian and Xie Zhenye, clocking 10.08 sec and 10.11 sec, were eliminated in the men's 100m semifinals, they made the best performance ever.
> 
> Dong Bin won historical bronze of men's triple jump after jumping 17.58 meters on his first attempt and failing to make a mark for the rest of the competition.
> 
> For the very first time, Xue Changrui has gained the 6th place in the men's pole vault final.
> 
> The Chinese team of Tang Xingqiang, Xie Zhenye, Su Bingtian, Zhang Peimeng was fourth in men's 4x100m relay to make the best at Olympic Games.
> 
> *Synchronized swimming*
> Huang Xuechen and Sun Wenyan got second highest score of 192.3688 to win a silver medal in duet synchronized swimming, the team's best result at Olympic Games.
> 
> *Marathon Swimming*
> Zu Lijun and Xin Xin both got the fourth place in the men's and women's 10km open water event, making the game's best results in Chinese history.
> 
> *Taekwondo*
> Zhao Shuai won the men's under-58kg Olympic taekwondo title in Rio, making history to bring China's first Olympic gold medal in men's taekwondo. Zheng Shuyin of matched her boyfriend Zhao Shuai's Olympic feat when she won the gold medal in the women's +67kg taekwondo competition at the Rio Games.
> 
> *Golf*
> Feng Shanshan clinched the first medal for Chinese golfers at the Olympic Games after the final round of women's event.



if they are not hungry let them fund their own training. wasting government money. get someone else who can win gold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Economic superpower

bolo said:


> if they are not hungry let them fund their own training. wasting government money. get someone else who can win gold



Exactly.

Using billions of taxpayer money and thinking this is some kind of holiday for them.

You can have charisma and win gold. You don't need to lose gold to have charisma.

Look at Usain Bolt. The most famous and most popular Olympian ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DoTell

The attitude in the general public changed during this olympcis. The Chinese media and people no longer are obsessed with winning gold. That definitely is a good thing. It's a sign of a mature society that is confident and balanced. I don't think we need to worry about our athletes and coaches. All athletes and coaches at that level must be extremely competitive in their nature, otherwise they would not have made it there. Less pressure from the public will only help them win more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

My most favourite players in Chinese volleyball team



Three_Kingdoms said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*In China, a forgiving public embraces fewer gold medals*
August 22, 2016

In a country long focused on bringing home as many Olympic gold medals as possible, this year's haul isn't what China expected.

When China's 416-athlete delegation set off for Rio, state sports officials were banking on 30 to 36 gold medals. As the games end, it had won just 24 for the worst showing since Atlanta in 1996.

Lagging in third place, China's total is a far cry from the country's 51-gold performance in Beijing that topped the gold medal chart.

But so what?

The once-feverish obsession with the gold tally has slowly subsided among the Chinese public, which has shown more interest this year in lavishing adoration on athletes with personalities, such as bronze medalist Fu Yuanhui, rather than counting medals.

"Finally, the public desire for golds has returned to normal," said Lu Yuanzhen, a professor of sports at South China Normal University who has long argued that a mature nation should have a more relaxed attitude toward wins and losses in athletic competitions.

"The ordinary Chinese people have become more indifferent to the medal counts now they understand Olympic golds bear little impact on their real lives," Lu told The Associated Press.

For decades, the Communist state has rallied national unity and pride on the country's athletic performances on the world stage, especially in the Olympics. The entire country was moved to tears when Xu Haifeng, a pistol shooter, won the first gold Olympic medal for Communist China in Los Angeles in 1984. It was considered a sign that China finally was able to claim a place among world powers, a huge boost to national pride.

The fever only grew as Beijing sought better Olympic performances and the ultimate goal of hosting the games. The Olympics was a national obsession, and gold medalists were household names and rewarded generously.

China's gold medal tally climbed to 28 in Sydney, 32 in Athens and 51 in Beijing. In London, Chinese athletes still took away 38 gold medals and were second only to U.S. Olympians.

But following the climax in Beijing, public obsession with Olympic golds began to fade, and voices of criticism grew louder against the state-run sports system credited with the country's stellar Olympic performances.

Critics argue the brutal system has sacrificed vast numbers of rank-and-file athletes, encouraged dishonesty — such as doping, age alteration and game rigging — in the name of national honor, and distanced sports from the public.

When this year's games began in Rio, state media lamented the lack of golds on the opening day, but Chinese sports fans stayed nonchalant. They were more interested in chasing athletes oozing with personality.

The most telling example is Fu Yuanhui, a female swimmer who overnight became a social media sweetheart for claiming she had used "primeval force" in a semifinal. She eventually won a bronze. Shaped by the social media instead of the state parlance, Fu's vernacular resonated with ordinary Chinese people, who were already bored with empty talks.

Ning Zetao, another swimmer, came home empty-handed from Rio but still grabbed headlines because of his undiminished popularity back in China. And Chinese social media was full of encouraging words when swimmer Sun Yang failed to qualify for the 1,500-meter free style final, a sharp contrast to the days when the Chinese public hurled hurtful words at athletes failing to cinch the gold.

The swimmers got a welcome from thousands of fans at a Beijing airport. Fu was scared. Ning's appearance caused congestion, and besieged by fans seeking photographs and autographs, he could barely move.



At recently as 2008, the public booed hurdler Liu Xiang when he could not get off the starting line in Beijing because of injuries.

"The public has gone to another extreme — tolerance of non-champions and even adoration of them," wrote Li Ruyi, a veteran Chinese sports writer in a commentary on the news site ifeng.com.

Under the most pressure are Chinese gymnasts, who came home with two bronzes this year, the worst performance ever in 32 years.

It is also the first time that Team China, a longtime powerhouse in gymnastics, did not win a single gold since China returned to the Olympics in 1984. For the past several years, China's gymnastics officials have worried that the state system is running out of steam because the national team has a dwindling pool from which to recruit top talent, a consequence of isolating young talent in the state system.

Even if there is more acceptance that every year won't bring a haul of gold, there is still a sense of alarm, and many don't like that China sits behind the United States and Great Britain in the race for golds.

There are also whispers that Japan, the upcoming host of the 2020 Summer Olympics Games, could pose a threat to China. That prospect is likely to rekindle the country's nationalistic sentiments, because of long-time animosity toward the neighboring country that invaded China and shamed the Middle Kingdom in the early 20th century.

"If the Chinese delegation's achievements should indeed decline at this year's Rio Olympic games, it begs some serious thoughts on the part of China's sports circle," wrote Liu Ge, a state media commentator in the party-run Global Times. "The public can accept some mistakes and some failures, but the tolerance over the loss of one gold does not mean that China's sports circle should not care about the overall haul of golds and medals."

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2016/08/21/in-china-forgiving-public-embraces-fewer-gold-medals.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

*Nation's athletes cheered for 'high spirit' at Games*

By SUN XIAOCHEN/CAO YIN (China Daily)



*Gong Jinjie and Zhong Tianshi (Gold)*

*Track cycling: Women's team sprint*

The first Olympic cycling gold medal won by the "Bicycle Kingdom" is also the first for an Asian nation. China previously won three silvers and two bronzes.

They 'presented positive attitude of today's China,' top leadership says

China's top leadership congratulated the country's athletes on Monday for their achievements at the Rio Olympics.

The Communist Party of China's Central Committee and the State Council sent a joint congratulatory message to the athletes that said: "You respected competitors, judges, audiences and rules, showing excellent sport skills and great competitive style. You presented the positive attitude of today's China and the high spirit of the Chinese people."

The leadership also encouraged the athletes to make efforts to achieve even better results and to help further motivate Chinese to participate in sports.

"We hope your achievements can further popularize sports, promote the combination of sports and fitness, and encourage more people to enjoy sports," the message said.

Despite ending its Rio Olympics campaign with the lowest gold haul since 1996, the Chinese delegation has plenty to cheer about, on and off the court.

As the Olympic flame was extinguished at Maracana Stadium on Sunday night, Team China concluded the 16-day competition at the Rio de Janeiro Olympics with 26 gold medals. That put it in third place in the gold medal tally behind the United States, with 46, and Great Britain, 27.

China also won 18 silver and 26 bronze medals to finish second in the total medal count in Rio with 70, following the US delegation, which bagged a whopping 121.

The Rio Games marked some hard-earned victories in high-profile events and major breakthroughs in some less-developed sports.

As a huge audience watched back home, China's women's volleyball team overcame its wobbles in the group stage to clinch the final victory against Serbia on Saturday and take the gold, which it also had won in 1984 and 2004.

Following the unexpected victory, praise for the team's "never say die" spirit went viral on social media, with hundreds of millions of users posting compliments on the team's micro blog.

Cai Zhenhua, the country's vice-sports minister, said, "Hopefully, the women's volleyball team's fighting spirit will inspire other collective ball game squads to work harder."

In other highlights, the Chinese track cycling duo of Gong Jinjie and Zhong Tianshi, guided by French coach Benoit Vetu, won the women's team sprint gold medal on Aug 12, after setting a world record of 31.928 seconds in the first round.

It was the first cycling Olympic gold medal won by China, which is known as the "kingdom of bicycles".



*Zhao Shuai (Gold)*


*Taekwondo: Men's 58 kg*

Zhao is China's first male taekwondo Olympic champion. Chinese women have won five gold medals in the past four Olympics, and the men have won two bronze medals. 

On Wednesday, 21-year-old Zhao Shuai beat Thailand's Tawin Hanprab 6-4 in the men's 58kg taekwondo final, delivering the country's first men's gold medal in the sport.

"I am really excited to stand up for Chinese men in the sport for the first time to show that we can also compete and win in this event," said Zhao.

On the track and the field, Chinese athletes also put on their best performances at the Olympics by winning six medals, including two golds, to cement the country's emerging status in the Western-dominated event.

China won the fewest gold medals since the 1996 Atlanta Olympics, when it won 16, and it was the first time since the 2000 Sydney Olympics that China finished third in the gold count.

The country suffered a big slump in such traditionally strong events as shooting, gymnastics and badminton－events that boosted China to 51 gold medals at the 2008 Beijing Olympics, the most of any nation－due to a lack of experienced athletes and fiercer competition.

Among the setbacks this year were the Chinese gymnastics squad's zero-gold finish in Rio, the first time since 1984, and the single gold for the once title-sweeping shooting team.

At the 2008 and 2012 Olympics, the Chinese gymnastics team won a total of 14 gold medals, while its men's and women's shooters took home a combined seven gold.

At a news conference on Saturday, Sports Minister and Chinese delegation chief Liu Peng attributed the lackluster performance to a lack of experience and an underestimation of opponents' improvements.

"The good results at previous world championships and other lead-up events blocked our eyes, which affected our assessment of the progress achieved by our main rivals in these events," Liu said.

"Apparently, our relatively young team needs more high-intensity drills to grow more mature, as the lack of experience hampered the delivery of their A games in many sports."

Among the 416 Chinese athletes sent to Rio, 73 percent were competing for the first time in an Olympics.

Cao Yin contributed to this story.



*Xu Jiayu (Silver)*


*Swimming: Men's 100-meter backstroke*

Xu became the first Chinese male swimmer to win an Olympic medal in the backstroke, and the third man to stand on the podium for an individual event, after Zhang Lin and Sun Yang. 



*Cheng Xunzhao (Bronze)*

*Judo: Men's 90 kg*

In earning the bronze, China's first men's judo Olympic medal, Cheng upset Greek Olympic champion Ilias Iliadis, who won gold at the 2004 Athens Olympics.



*Dong Bin (Bronze)*


*Track and Field: Men's triple jump*

Dong won China's first Olympic medal in triple jump and, at the Indoor World Championships earlier this year, also became the third Chinese to be crowned. 



*Duan Jingli (Bronze)*

*Scull: Women's single sculls*

Duan's victory was China's first-ever medal in the event. The nation's previous best performance was fourth place by Zhang Xiuyun at the Beijing Olympics.



*Wang Shun (Bronze)*

*Swimming: Men's 200-meter individual medley*

Though Ye Shiwen won women's 200-meter and 400-meter individual medley in London, Wang's is China's first Olympic individual medley medal by a male swimmer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rott

"Bullshit article" Two words are good enough.


----------



## TaiShang

*How IOC presidents rate Olympics *
Xinhua, August 22, 2016 

Following are what IOC presidents said about the Olympic Games at closing ceremonies:

Juan Antonio Samaranch on Atlanta 1996

"A most exceptional Olympics."

Samaranch on Syndey 2000

"I am proud and happy to proclaim that you have presented to the world the best Olympic Games ever."

Jacques Rogge on Athens 2004

"These Games were unforgettable, dream Games."

*Rogge on Beijing 2008*

*"These were truly exceptional Games."*

Rogge on London 2012

"These were happy and glorious Games."

Thomas Bach on Rio de Janeiro 2016

"These were marvellous Olympic Games."

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xunzi

Despite the disadvantage and unfair judge, we did well to be honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xunzi

Economic superpower said:


> I just heard that the rules for Gymnastics and Shooting were changed after 2012 Olympics.
> 
> Also badminton only allowed 2 players from a single country for each event. In 2012, 3 players were allowed.
> 
> Any sport China dominates, change the rules. This is how the West operates.
> 
> They originally set up the rules so that only Western countries can thrive. But when others catch up, they quickly change the rules again.


This is what make our gold much more valuable because every gold is won under double standard decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

xunzi said:


> This is what make our gold much more valuable because every gold is won under double standard decision.


And won by Chinese blood.....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ahojunk

_This is a nice way to honor the women's Olympic volleyball champions._

--------
*Hunan renames scenic spot 'Iron Hammer' after women's volleyball gold medal*
2016-08-23 15:48 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





_A standout rock at Tianyue Mufushan Scenic Spot in Yueyang, Hunan Province, is renamed "Iron Hammer". (Photo/tour.rednet.cn)_​
(ECNS) -- An iconic location in central China's Hunan Province has been renamed "Iron Hammer", the nickname of Jenny Lang Ping, head coach of the Chinese women's volleyball team that won a gold medal at the 2016 Rio Olympics.

Tianyue Mufushan Scenic Spot in Yueyang is home to a standout rock formation formerly known as Dingtian Lidi, which literally means someone standing with his head in the clouds and feet on the earth, implying an indomitable spirit.

According to legend, the imposing rock was used as the stepping stone by the goddess Nuwa in repairing the pillar of heaven.

Administrators of the scenic spot that attracts numerous tourists said they felt proud of the Chinese women's volleyball team and believe it is necessary to promote the spirit of the Iron Hammer.

The decision has stirred debate on the Internet, with opponents saying the name change goes too far in glorifying the volleyball team.

Victory of China's young women's volleyball team over a surging Serbian side in four sets has brought the team, particularly its legendary coach, national headlines for days, prompting wide discussion of the so-called "Women's Volleyball Spirit."

The Chinese of today need the fighting spirit of the women's volleyball team more than ever, Xinhua said in an editorial.





_Chinese head coach Lang Ping celebrates after winning the gold medal in women's volleyball after beating Serbia 3:1 in Rio de Janeiro on Aug 20, 2016. (Photo/Xinhua)_​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> _This is a nice way to honor the women's Olympic volleyball champions._
> 
> --------
> *Hunan renames scenic spot 'Iron Hammer' after women's volleyball gold medal*
> 2016-08-23 15:48 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> View attachment 328280
> 
> _A standout rock at Tianyue Mufushan Scenic Spot in Yueyang, Hunan Province, is renamed "Iron Hammer". (Photo/tour.rednet.cn)_​
> (ECNS) -- An iconic location in central China's Hunan Province has been renamed "Iron Hammer", the nickname of Jenny Lang Ping, head coach of the Chinese women's volleyball team that won a gold medal at the 2016 Rio Olympics.
> 
> Tianyue Mufushan Scenic Spot in Yueyang is home to a standout rock formation formerly known as Dingtian Lidi, which literally means someone standing with his head in the clouds and feet on the earth, implying an indomitable spirit.
> 
> According to legend, the imposing rock was used as the stepping stone by the goddess Nuwa in repairing the pillar of heaven.
> 
> Administrators of the scenic spot that attracts numerous tourists said they felt proud of the Chinese women's volleyball team and believe it is necessary to promote the spirit of the Iron Hammer.
> 
> The decision has stirred debate on the Internet, with opponents saying the name change goes too far in glorifying the volleyball team.
> 
> Victory of China's young women's volleyball team over a surging Serbian side in four sets has brought the team, particularly its legendary coach, national headlines for days, prompting wide discussion of the so-called "Women's Volleyball Spirit."
> 
> The Chinese of today need the fighting spirit of the women's volleyball team more than ever, Xinhua said in an editorial.
> 
> View attachment 328281
> 
> _Chinese head coach Lang Ping celebrates after winning the gold medal in women's volleyball after beating Serbia 3:1 in Rio de Janeiro on Aug 20, 2016. (Photo/Xinhua)_​


She deserves it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

ahojunk said:


> _This is a nice way to honor the women's Olympic volleyball champions._
> 
> --------
> *Hunan renames scenic spot 'Iron Hammer' after women's volleyball gold medal*
> 2016-08-23 15:48 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_
> 
> View attachment 328280
> 
> _A standout rock at Tianyue Mufushan Scenic Spot in Yueyang, Hunan Province, is renamed "Iron Hammer". (Photo/tour.rednet.cn)_​
> (ECNS) -- An iconic location in central China's Hunan Province has been renamed "Iron Hammer", the nickname of Jenny Lang Ping, head coach of the Chinese women's volleyball team that won a gold medal at the 2016 Rio Olympics.
> 
> Tianyue Mufushan Scenic Spot in Yueyang is home to a standout rock formation formerly known as Dingtian Lidi, which literally means someone standing with his head in the clouds and feet on the earth, implying an indomitable spirit.
> 
> According to legend, the imposing rock was used as the stepping stone by the goddess Nuwa in repairing the pillar of heaven.
> 
> Administrators of the scenic spot that attracts numerous tourists said they felt proud of the Chinese women's volleyball team and believe it is necessary to promote the spirit of the Iron Hammer.
> 
> The decision has stirred debate on the Internet, with opponents saying the name change goes too far in glorifying the volleyball team.
> 
> Victory of China's young women's volleyball team over a surging Serbian side in four sets has brought the team, particularly its legendary coach, national headlines for days, prompting wide discussion of the so-called "Women's Volleyball Spirit."
> 
> The Chinese of today need the fighting spirit of the women's volleyball team more than ever, Xinhua said in an editorial.
> 
> View attachment 328281
> 
> _Chinese head coach Lang Ping celebrates after winning the gold medal in women's volleyball after beating Serbia 3:1 in Rio de Janeiro on Aug 20, 2016. (Photo/Xinhua)_​



*'Iron Hammer' hill, *haah, interesting, the local is smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## waz

Please just speak about Chinese athletes, but also stop bringing in the race of US athletes and other issues which do not relate to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese mainland Olympic champions to visit China's Hong Kong, provoke ticket-buying frenzy*

By Zhang Tianrui - August 23, 2016







_(Photo from South China Morning Post, Hong Kong, China)_

The Chinese mainland champions of the Rio Olympic Games will pay a three-day visit to Hong Kong, China, beginning on Aug. 27. Tickets to the three public events at which the athletes will appear went on sale the morning of Aug. 22, selling out within four hours.

On Aug. 28, the champions will give badminton and table tennis demonstrations at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium. There will also be a diving performance in Victoria Park. All the champions will then gather at 4 p.m. For these activities, the Hong Kong Leisure and Cultural Services Department (LCSD) put 5,700 tickets on sale.

*Even before the ticket offices opened at 10 a.m., long queues were already formed. Hundreds of people waited at the Hong Kong Cultural Centre. Some even arrived the evening before. They brought quilts and mats, prepared to wait the whole night. Meanwhile, in Tuen Mun Town Hall, hundreds more people did the same thing.*

At 10 a.m., the tickets officially went on sale. LCSD announced that each person could buy up to two tickets. Those who successfully bought the tickets were very excited. There were some Chinese mainland citizens who came to Hong Kong especially for the opportunity to see their favorite players.

*However, by 1 p.m. on the same day, LCSD announced that all the tickets had sold out. Citizens who did not get tickets were frustrated. Some even cried, and many complained about LCSD's arrangements.*

The tickets cost 20 Hong Kong dollars, but soon appeared on other outlets being resold for over a thousand dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese mainland Olympic champions to visit China's Hong Kong, provoke ticket-buying frenzy*
> 
> By Zhang Tianrui - August 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Photo from South China Morning Post, Hong Kong, China)_
> 
> The Chinese mainland champions of the Rio Olympic Games will pay a three-day visit to Hong Kong, China, beginning on Aug. 27. Tickets to the three public events at which the athletes will appear went on sale the morning of Aug. 22, selling out within four hours.
> 
> On Aug. 28, the champions will give badminton and table tennis demonstrations at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium. There will also be a diving performance in Victoria Park. All the champions will then gather at 4 p.m. For these activities, the Hong Kong Leisure and Cultural Services Department (LCSD) put 5,700 tickets on sale.
> 
> *Even before the ticket offices opened at 10 a.m., long queues were already formed. Hundreds of people waited at the Hong Kong Cultural Centre. Some even arrived the evening before. They brought quilts and mats, prepared to wait the whole night. Meanwhile, in Tuen Mun Town Hall, hundreds more people did the same thing.*
> 
> At 10 a.m., the tickets officially went on sale. LCSD announced that each person could buy up to two tickets. Those who successfully bought the tickets were very excited. There were some Chinese mainland citizens who came to Hong Kong especially for the opportunity to see their favorite players.
> 
> *However, by 1 p.m. on the same day, LCSD announced that all the tickets had sold out. Citizens who did not get tickets were frustrated. Some even cried, and many complained about LCSD's arrangements.*
> 
> The tickets cost 20 Hong Kong dollars, but soon appeared on other outlets being resold for over a thousand dollars.


Many of them have waited for a whole night....
They should have more days in HK!

*Hundreds of fans welcome volleyball girls back home at Beijing Capital Airport


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zsari

While there is nothing wrong to have a quirky personality, that should not be where athletes receive their popularity. I hope the take away from this Olympics is the spirit of the women volleyball team, not the stardom of Ning or Fu. Ning who came home empty handed especially should not be given the media attention where there are many more who are more deserving

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Economic superpower

Zsari said:


> While there is nothing wrong to have a quirky personality, that should not be where athletes receive their popularity. I hope the take away from this Olympics is the spirit of the women volleyball team, not the stardom of Ning or Fu. Ning who came home empty handed especially should not be given the media attention where there are many more who are more deserving



These swimmers are all overpaid and overrated.

Ning Zetao is just a one hit wonder. The guy couldn't even make the Olympic final. 

China should be celebrating women's volleyball team, table tennis team, diving team.

Sport is about winning. Not personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

*Ceremony inside the People's Hall















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Why is He Zi taken?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> And won by Chinese blood.....
> 
> View attachment 328247



yes bro. to me and majority of Chinese, that is the most important.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

*Diving Princess Chen Ruolin's Weibo* 





















Jlaw said:


> yes bro. to me and majority of Chinese, that is the most important.


To me, aussi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese offer solutions to lackluster Rio Games results*
By Chen Heying (Global Times) August 25, 2016







*Cannot afford to lose at Tokyo: Web users*

Discussions in China on the country's "worst Olympic flop" in recent memory remains high as government officials urge Team China coaches to "deeply reflect" on their work.

The UK beat China to second in total gold medals at the Rio Games, with China bagging only 26 to the UK's 27, *as China faltered in some of its traditionally strong events, such as women's badminton and gymnastics.*

China topped the Olympic medal standings for the first time with 51 gold medals in the 2008 Beijing Games, which dropped to 38 in London four years ago.

*"We will deeply reflect on the problems exposed at the Games,"* Liu Peng, director of the General Administration of Sports, told a press conference on Saturday.

He said that the Chinese teams had not done enough to realize that more countries are focusing more on the Olympic Games, and their training and management have reached new levels, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Sunday.

Liu also said young athletes were not motivated enough when they faced fierce competition. He lauded the women's volleyball team's fighting spirit in winning its first Olympic title in 12 years.

The Chinese, who had been happy with the relaxed disposition of Chinese athletes at the beginning of the Rio Games, have started to discuss the causes for the poor performance and offering solutions to help the team make a comeback at the 2020 Games hosted by arch-rival Japan. 

China's gymnastics team failed to win gold, settling for two bronzes - their worst-ever performance at the Olympic Games. Gymnastics has long been a traditional powerhouse of Chinese Olympians. Four years ago in London, China claimed four titles. At the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, it grabbed nine gold medals.

*Wang Qi, China Sports Industry Group manager and a sports marketing expert, attributed the fiasco to sports authorities' zeal for quick success. *

"The Chinese athletes' inadequate fitness cannot be hidden by their remarkable gymnastics skills," Wang told the Global Times.

In badminton, China faced tough competition and wound up winning two golds after Chen Long defeated Malaysian Lee Chong Wei for the men's singles title, followed by Japan which won one gold and one silver. China's loss in the women's doubles was the first time Chinese shuttlers missed the gold medal in 20 years.

*The badminton team's debacle is partly the result of outdated training programs, as Chinese athletes failed to match their rivals who boast greater physical strength and quicker responses, *Wang said. He added there's a need to expand the shrinking talent pool.

Echoing Wang, He Wenyi, executive director of Peking University's China Institute for Sports Value, told the Global Times that *sports authorities should work with their educational counterparts to popularize sports in schools, instead of simply depending on specialized sports schools to select and train youngsters,* when those schools have already began lose their appeal.

*Wang suggested more public access to public sports facilities, citing Zhejiang Province - the home of many Olympic athletes - as an example. *

"Zhejiang's government build many public swimming pools. The more facilities, the greater the chances are for discovering and training talent," he said.

*Beating arch-rival in 2020*

Though the Chinese have begun to prioritize national fitness and recreational sports over seeking national pride from competitions like the Olympic Games, they also expect a better performance from the Chinese team at the Tokyo Games.

Being forgiven for losing to Great Britain does not mean the Chinese would be willing to see the national team lose to the Japanese, an arch-rival since WWII, Wang said.

*"[I would like to hear] China's national anthem played in Tokyo again and again four years from now," Sina Weibo user "Feiji feiyuanle" said.*

The Chinese national team will face stiff competition from the 2020 host country, even in some of China's traditional strengths, such as table tennis.

"We face greater challenges as our new team faces a Japanese squad which will come of age at the Tokyo Games," Kong Linghui, head coach of China's table tennis women's team, was quoted by Xinhua as saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

*How tall is tall?












*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

AndrewJin said:


> *How tall is tall?
> View attachment 329161
> View attachment 329159
> View attachment 329158
> View attachment 329160
> *



My heart is dead. The girl I like most won't find a boy under 2m.



AndrewJin said:


> Many of them have waited for a whole night....
> They should have more days in HK!
> 
> *Hundreds of fans welcome volleyball girls back home at Beijing Capital Airport
> View attachment 328459
> View attachment 328461
> View attachment 328460
> View attachment 328462
> View attachment 328463
> View attachment 328464
> *



haahah, our girls are warmest welcomed back!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese offer solutions to lackluster Rio Games results*
> By Chen Heying (Global Times) August 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cannot afford to lose at Tokyo: Web users*
> 
> Discussions in China on the country's "worst Olympic flop" in recent memory remains high as government officials urge Team China coaches to "deeply reflect" on their work.
> 
> The UK beat China to second in total gold medals at the Rio Games, with China bagging only 26 to the UK's 27, *as China faltered in some of its traditionally strong events, such as women's badminton and gymnastics.*
> 
> China topped the Olympic medal standings for the first time with 51 gold medals in the 2008 Beijing Games, which dropped to 38 in London four years ago.
> 
> *"We will deeply reflect on the problems exposed at the Games,"* Liu Peng, director of the General Administration of Sports, told a press conference on Saturday.
> 
> He said that the Chinese teams had not done enough to realize that more countries are focusing more on the Olympic Games, and their training and management have reached new levels, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Sunday.
> 
> Liu also said young athletes were not motivated enough when they faced fierce competition. He lauded the women's volleyball team's fighting spirit in winning its first Olympic title in 12 years.
> 
> The Chinese, who had been happy with the relaxed disposition of Chinese athletes at the beginning of the Rio Games, have started to discuss the causes for the poor performance and offering solutions to help the team make a comeback at the 2020 Games hosted by arch-rival Japan.
> 
> China's gymnastics team failed to win gold, settling for two bronzes - their worst-ever performance at the Olympic Games. Gymnastics has long been a traditional powerhouse of Chinese Olympians. Four years ago in London, China claimed four titles. At the 2008 Beijing Olympic Games, it grabbed nine gold medals.
> 
> *Wang Qi, China Sports Industry Group manager and a sports marketing expert, attributed the fiasco to sports authorities' zeal for quick success. *
> 
> "The Chinese athletes' inadequate fitness cannot be hidden by their remarkable gymnastics skills," Wang told the Global Times.
> 
> In badminton, China faced tough competition and wound up winning two golds after Chen Long defeated Malaysian Lee Chong Wei for the men's singles title, followed by Japan which won one gold and one silver. China's loss in the women's doubles was the first time Chinese shuttlers missed the gold medal in 20 years.
> 
> *The badminton team's debacle is partly the result of outdated training programs, as Chinese athletes failed to match their rivals who boast greater physical strength and quicker responses, *Wang said. He added there's a need to expand the shrinking talent pool.
> 
> Echoing Wang, He Wenyi, executive director of Peking University's China Institute for Sports Value, told the Global Times that *sports authorities should work with their educational counterparts to popularize sports in schools, instead of simply depending on specialized sports schools to select and train youngsters,* when those schools have already began lose their appeal.
> 
> *Wang suggested more public access to public sports facilities, citing Zhejiang Province - the home of many Olympic athletes - as an example. *
> 
> "Zhejiang's government build many public swimming pools. The more facilities, the greater the chances are for discovering and training talent," he said.
> 
> *Beating arch-rival in 2020*
> 
> Though the Chinese have begun to prioritize national fitness and recreational sports over seeking national pride from competitions like the Olympic Games, they also expect a better performance from the Chinese team at the Tokyo Games.
> 
> Being forgiven for losing to Great Britain does not mean the Chinese would be willing to see the national team lose to the Japanese, an arch-rival since WWII, Wang said.
> 
> *"[I would like to hear] China's national anthem played in Tokyo again and again four years from now," Sina Weibo user "Feiji feiyuanle" said.*
> 
> The Chinese national team will face stiff competition from the 2020 host country, even in some of China's traditional strengths, such as table tennis.
> 
> "We face greater challenges as our new team faces a Japanese squad which will come of age at the Tokyo Games," Kong Linghui, head coach of China's table tennis women's team, was quoted by Xinhua as saying.



For all those people that think losing to Britain and getting crushed by the US is somehow 'okay', these are the same people that have a loser mentality.

If you're not aiming for number 1, you're setting up for failure.

Would these people that have such defeatist mentality still be happy if China finished 10th on the medal table?

Olympics medal table, Top 500 supercomputer list, space program, global brands, Special Drawing Rights, etc are things for a nation to show its standing in the world.

Losing Olympics is absolutely unacceptable for a country of China's size, wealth and capabilities.

Outdated training methods must be eliminated and modern methods implemented. Young athletes should be groomed in the world championships, not at the Olympics.

Public sports facilities should ALWAYS be open to the general public. How else are people supposed to train?

Host country nearly always does well. Japan will be very strong in 2020. Even in table tennis, they had very good players.

I want gold medal winners, not funny or cute people.

This is serious business here. Not a joke.

China doesn't want to end up as a failure like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MomandKhan

AndrewJin said:


> *Facial expressions of Chinese swimmer Fu Yuanhui goes viral*
> 
> *
> View attachment 324416
> *
> 
> China's women's swimmer Fu Yuanhui has created a sensation online not just by winning the bronze medal in the 100m backstroke competition, but also by her facial expressions during the post-semifinal interview with China Central Television (CCTV) on Monday.
> 
> Fu swam into the women's 100m backstroke final with 58.95 seconds in the semifinal, setting her personal best in the game. When the CCTV reporter informed her about the lap time, Fu's eyes suddenly widened and said: "I am very satisfied with my performance and I thought it was 59 seconds."
> 
> When asked whether she held back for the final, Fu replied, "No, I utilized my 'prehistorical' power." What she meant was that she had spared no efforts in the semifinal.
> 
> Since then, the so-called "prehistorical power" has gone viral and become a new internet meme. The phrase originates from a Chinese fantasy drama "The journey of Flower" or "Hua Qian Gu", and its English translation first appeared on the subtitles of CCTV news channel.
> 
> Meanwhile, her facial expressions have been widely shared among Chinese social media. Many internet users have named the 20-year-old swimmer as the new generation of "Wang Hong", or internet celebrity. On August 8, her latest post on her Sina Weibo, a Twitter-like social media platform, has gained more than 900,000 "likes" and 160,000 comments.
> 
> In the just-concluded women's 100m backstroke final, Fu Yuanhui once again outdid her personal best performance with 58.76 seconds and tied for the bronze.
> 
> "It is probably my short arms to blame. Since I utilized the 'prehistorical' yesterday, my strength dried," Fu said with her unique humor, as her performance was only 0.01 second behind the second place.
> 
> View attachment 324417
> 
> 
> View attachment 324428
> View attachment 324430
> View attachment 324431



She is very adorable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Jlaw said:


> Why is Jhungary removing all my posts. Is he not over abusing his power ?
> 
> @Hu Songshan @waz



He doesn't have the power to do that, it was a moderator. I'm going to remove the rest of the argumentative posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

waz said:


> He doesn't have the power to do that, it was a moderator. I'm going to remove the rest of the argumentative posts.


sorry Waz, I didn't know he cannot do that. But he seem to be on my case recently so I was very upset.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

Jlaw said:


> sorry Waz, I didn't know he cannot do that. But he seem to be on my case recently so I was very upset.



No problem bro. Let's just keep it clean here until we bring in some big changes in here.

Folks can we just drop it or I will lock the thread.


----------



## Place Of Space

waz said:


> No problem bro. Let's just keep it clean here until we bring in some big changes in here.
> 
> Folks can we just drop it or I will lock the thread.



Hold on for a while I have last two fotos before you close the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

waz said:


> No problem bro. Let's just keep it clean here until we bring in some big changes in here.
> 
> Folks can we just drop it or I will lock the thread.


Pls fairly delete all unrelated trolling comments, not just Chinese members' replies.
Have we done it in your UK thread or their USA Rio thread???
Who are actually infested here? Who can't really resist their desire trolling in China Rio thread which has nothing to do with Viet or indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

AndrewJin said:


> Pls fairly delete all unrelated trolling comments, not just Chinese members' replies.
> Have we done it in your UK thread or their USA Rio thread???
> Who are actually infested here?



Everything is deleted .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Place Of Space

Xi Jingping and other top boss welcome our Rio Olympic athletes. The whole of my nation respect them and their efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Fattyacids

waz said:


> No problem bro. Let's just keep it clean here until we bring in some big changes in here.
> 
> Folks can we just drop it or I will lock the thread.



Dear Waz, I need to speak against bias. Over the course of the Olympic, you have seen many anti-chinese coming here to disrupt this thread. But we never went to look for trouble in their threads, even when they called out Chinese, did we? Yet Mod blamed us for calling out the US. What about just now? Did anyone talk about US?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Fattyacids said:


> Dear Waz, I need to speak against bias. Over the course of the Olympic, you have seen many anti-chinese coming here to disrupt this thread. But we never went to look for trouble in their threads, did we? Yet Mod blamed us for calling out the US, What about just now? Did we mention US?


It's called double standards....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*Mainland Olympians in Hong Kong for three-day visit *

Xinhua, August 28, 2016

​

Guests pose for a group photo with members of a delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians during a banquet held by the government of Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome the delegation, in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]

The comments were made by Liu Peng, minister of the General Administration of Sport of China, at a press conference where the athletes and their coaches shared with the audience their spirit of Chinese sports which took them to success at the Rio Olympic Games.

Liu said the praise from Hong Kong people towards the delegation would serve as an encouragement as the athletes continue to strive towards "faster, higher and stronger" goals.

The athletes' endeavors will in turn become a role model for the Hong Kong people, encouraging them to have more physical exercise and pursue higher qualities of life, he said.

The official said the Chinese athletes and coaches have demonstrated the Olympic spirit and the spirit of Chinese sports at the Rio Olympics, as they deepened exchanges and friendship with athletes from all over the world.

"Apart from excellent sporting skills and high moral standards, the Chinese Olympic delegation has shown the world our positive energy and the spirit of the Chinese youth," he added.

A good example of the spirit of Chinese sports is the Chinese women's volleyball team, which has won the gold medal in the Rio Olympics, said Liu.

Head coach of the team, Lang Ping, said Chinese women's volleyball team has undergone many reforms and witnessed remarkable progress technically since the 1980s, but the "women's volleyball spirit" is never outdated.

"Every player is fighting for the team's honor, and the spirit of 'never giving up' is the foundation of the 'women's volleyball spirit'," she said.

Chinese Olympic swimmer Fu Yuanhui also said that the spirit of sport is to never give up. As a first-time visitor, Fu said she has wanted to come to Hong Kong for a long time because it has delicious food and many fun stuff.

"People from Hong Kong and the Chinese mainland are bonded by flesh and blood," she said.

A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from the Chinese mainland arrived in Hong Kong earlier Saturday for a three-day visit.

They will showcase their sporting skills, join music performance and communicate with Hong Kong residents during the visit.




Guests propose a toast during a banquet held by the government of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome a 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland at Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)




A banquet is held by the government of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome a 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland at Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)




A banquet is held by the government of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome a 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland at Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)





Leung Chun-ying (L), chief executive of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), talks with swimmer Fu Yuanhui during a banquet held by the government of Hong Kong SAR to welcome a delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians, in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *Chinese mainland Olympic champions to visit China's Hong Kong, provoke ticket-buying frenzy*
> 
> By Zhang Tianrui - August 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Photo from South China Morning Post, Hong Kong, China)_
> 
> The Chinese mainland champions of the Rio Olympic Games will pay a three-day visit to Hong Kong, China, beginning on Aug. 27. Tickets to the three public events at which the athletes will appear went on sale the morning of Aug. 22, selling out within four hours.
> 
> On Aug. 28, the champions will give badminton and table tennis demonstrations at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium. There will also be a diving performance in Victoria Park. All the champions will then gather at 4 p.m. For these activities, the Hong Kong Leisure and Cultural Services Department (LCSD) put 5,700 tickets on sale.
> 
> *Even before the ticket offices opened at 10 a.m., long queues were already formed. Hundreds of people waited at the Hong Kong Cultural Centre. Some even arrived the evening before. They brought quilts and mats, prepared to wait the whole night. Meanwhile, in Tuen Mun Town Hall, hundreds more people did the same thing.*
> 
> At 10 a.m., the tickets officially went on sale. LCSD announced that each person could buy up to two tickets. Those who successfully bought the tickets were very excited. There were some Chinese mainland citizens who came to Hong Kong especially for the opportunity to see their favorite players.
> 
> *However, by 1 p.m. on the same day, LCSD announced that all the tickets had sold out. Citizens who did not get tickets were frustrated. Some even cried, and many complained about LCSD's arrangements.*
> 
> The tickets cost 20 Hong Kong dollars, but soon appeared on other outlets being resold for over a thousand dollars.



Great news. HK love Chinese athletes. During the Olympics, the Chinese malls had TVs on the Olympics and played most of the events that had Chinese contenders. The crowed would gather to watch and exciting of applauses and cheer can be heard when they win medals.

A win from Chinese athletes is a win for all Chinese around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> Great news. HK love Chinese athletes. During the Olympics, the Chinese malls had TVs on the Olympics and played most of the events that had Chinese contenders. The crowed would gather to watch and exciting of applauses and cheer can be heard when they win medals.
> 
> A win from Chinese athletes is a win for all Chinese around the world.


Yeah, I've heard HKers have long supported Chinese volleyball team. Every time there is a match like volleyball World Cup in HK or Macao, spectators are crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> Great news. HK love Chinese athletes. During the Olympics, the Chinese malls had TVs on the Olympics and played most of the events that had Chinese contenders. The crowed would gather to watch and exciting of applauses and cheer can be heard when they win medals.
> 
> A win from Chinese athletes is a win for all Chinese around the world.



Very well said. In these times one feels the importance of national unity and pride. There should be a time when all provincial athletes compete under the flag of China. 

That should eventually include the Chinese Taipei.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*HK fans meet and greet mainland Olympians*
(Chinadaily.com.cn) August 29, 2016




Zhang Jike, men's table tennis singles silver medalist in Rio Olympics, teaches a fan playing against Li Xiaoxia, a key member of Chinese women's team, at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium in Hong Kong, Aug 28, 2016.[Photo/Xinhua]
A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland arrived in Hong Kong on Saturday for a three-day visit.

Some Olympians showcased their sporting skills and met with fans in Hong Kong at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium and Victoria Park swimming Pool on Sunday.




Fans cheer as mainland Olympians display their skills. [Photo/Xinhua]




World No.1 Liu Shiwen (left) plays against Ding Ning during a friendly game. [Photo/Xinhua]




Ding Ning (left), who won the women's table tennis singles gold at Rio Olympics, plays a game with junior Hong Kong athletes. [Photo/Xinhua]




Chinese pair Fu Haifeng (left) and Zhang Nan, who won men's badminton doubles final at Rio Olympics, sign autographs for fans. [Photo/Xinhua]




Chinese badminton players Fu Haifeng (left), Chen Long (second left) and Zhang Nan (right) play a doubles game with a Hong Kong athlete. [Photo/Xinhua]




Members of the national women's volleyball team wave to Hong Kong citizens.[Photo/XInhua]





Diving and swimming stars, including Wu Minxia (left), Fu Yuanhui (right), Sun Yang (fourth from right), walk into the Victoria Park Swimming Pool.[Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> *HK fans meet and greet mainland Olympians*
> (Chinadaily.com.cn) August 29, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhang Jike, men's table tennis singles silver medalist in Rio Olympics, teaches a fan playing against Li Xiaoxia, a key member of Chinese women's team, at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium in Hong Kong, Aug 28, 2016.[Photo/Xinhua]
> A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland arrived in Hong Kong on Saturday for a three-day visit.
> 
> Some Olympians showcased their sporting skills and met with fans in Hong Kong at the Queen Elizabeth Stadium and Victoria Park swimming Pool on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans cheer as mainland Olympians display their skills. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> World No.1 Liu Shiwen (left) plays against Ding Ning during a friendly game. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ding Ning (left), who won the women's table tennis singles gold at Rio Olympics, plays a game with junior Hong Kong athletes. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese pair Fu Haifeng (left) and Zhang Nan, who won men's badminton doubles final at Rio Olympics, sign autographs for fans. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese badminton players Fu Haifeng (left), Chen Long (second left) and Zhang Nan (right) play a doubles game with a Hong Kong athlete. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the national women's volleyball team wave to Hong Kong citizens.[Photo/XInhua]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diving and swimming stars, including Wu Minxia (left), Fu Yuanhui (right), Sun Yang (fourth from right), walk into the Victoria Park Swimming Pool.[Photo/Xinhua]



Great pics bro. What i admire most about most Chinese athletes are that they are more approachable than American athletes. If most sports, western athletes tend to let their ego get into the way after winning a gold. they start to become narcissistic and would brush fans away.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Mainland Olympians take part in float parade in HK*
(Xinhua) August 29, 2016




Members of the Chinese women's volleyball team take part in a float parade in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 29, 2016. A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland is on a three-day visit to Hong Kong from Aug. 27 to 29. (Xinhua/Ng Wing Kin)





Members of the Chinese women's volleyball team take part in a float parade in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 29, 2016. A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland is on a three-day visit to Hong Kong from Aug. 27 to 29. (Xinhua/Ng Wing Kin)





Members of the Chinese women's volleyball team take part in a float parade in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 29, 2016. A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland is on a three-day visit to Hong Kong from Aug. 27 to 29. (Xinhua/Ng Wing Kin)






Members of the Chinese women's volleyball team wave to people during a float parade in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 29, 2016. A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland is on a three-day visit to Hong Kong from Aug. 27 to 29. (Xinhua/Ng Wing Kin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

TaiShang said:


> *Mainland Olympians in Hong Kong for three-day visit *
> 
> Xinhua, August 28, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Guests pose for a group photo with members of a delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians during a banquet held by the government of Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome the delegation, in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> The comments were made by Liu Peng, minister of the General Administration of Sport of China, at a press conference where the athletes and their coaches shared with the audience their spirit of Chinese sports which took them to success at the Rio Olympic Games.
> 
> Liu said the praise from Hong Kong people towards the delegation would serve as an encouragement as the athletes continue to strive towards "faster, higher and stronger" goals.
> 
> The athletes' endeavors will in turn become a role model for the Hong Kong people, encouraging them to have more physical exercise and pursue higher qualities of life, he said.
> 
> The official said the Chinese athletes and coaches have demonstrated the Olympic spirit and the spirit of Chinese sports at the Rio Olympics, as they deepened exchanges and friendship with athletes from all over the world.
> 
> "Apart from excellent sporting skills and high moral standards, the Chinese Olympic delegation has shown the world our positive energy and the spirit of the Chinese youth," he added.
> 
> A good example of the spirit of Chinese sports is the Chinese women's volleyball team, which has won the gold medal in the Rio Olympics, said Liu.
> 
> Head coach of the team, Lang Ping, said Chinese women's volleyball team has undergone many reforms and witnessed remarkable progress technically since the 1980s, but the "women's volleyball spirit" is never outdated.
> 
> "Every player is fighting for the team's honor, and the spirit of 'never giving up' is the foundation of the 'women's volleyball spirit'," she said.
> 
> Chinese Olympic swimmer Fu Yuanhui also said that the spirit of sport is to never give up. As a first-time visitor, Fu said she has wanted to come to Hong Kong for a long time because it has delicious food and many fun stuff.
> 
> "People from Hong Kong and the Chinese mainland are bonded by flesh and blood," she said.
> 
> A 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from the Chinese mainland arrived in Hong Kong earlier Saturday for a three-day visit.
> 
> They will showcase their sporting skills, join music performance and communicate with Hong Kong residents during the visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests propose a toast during a banquet held by the government of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome a 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland at Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A banquet is held by the government of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome a 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland at Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A banquet is held by the government of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region to welcome a 64-member delegation including 42 Rio Olympic gold medalists and three elite athletes from Chinese mainland at Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Center in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leung Chun-ying (L), chief executive of China's Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR), talks with swimmer Fu Yuanhui during a banquet held by the government of Hong Kong SAR to welcome a delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians, in Hong Kong, south China, Aug. 27, 2016. (Xinhua)



Thank you @TaiShang for keeping the forum updated with the precious gems of of our Country during the 3-day tour of my city. They arrived in Macau this morning
The dishes that were being served at the banquet were a mixture of Guangdong and Shanghaiese cuisines
The girl whose surname was Ho, was randomly picked to have a brief but close contact coaching on TT by the World Champion, Zhang Jike (The Tibetan Mastiff ).She was beaming from ear to ear when she heard she was chosen to play TT with Zhang, her idol. She never plays TT before.
The proud Olympians have created a mini-storm around the city. You could hear constant wild shrieking in very high pitches from the deeply captivated crowds in the venues they performed
Actually there were much more that the outstanding athletes had offered to us than reported by the above press

When the world's 2 top diving legends, gold medal partners, met from heart to heart, in HK on a pleasure boat ride





Guo Jingjing and Wu Minxia, the Dream Team, were gold medallists in 2008 Beijing for 3m springboard synchronised diving










Guo Jingjing is now the proud mother of her son *霍中曦 *Fok Chonghay (pinyin Huo Zhongxi) and the happy wife of Fok Kai-kong Kenneth

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

More pix during the Athletic Elites' tour:

The sweet and mischevious Fu Yuanhui - shopping






Chen Ruolin and Shi Tingmao shopping. Ms Cindy Yeung (middle) takes care of the Elites very well in her father's jewellery shop






The Gold Medallists and friends taking a break shopping in the same location





The hot girl, Fu was surrounded by her fans and photgraphers during the visit to HK Sports Institute











Another hot guy Chen Long was having a demonstration match with students in the Institute






The idols. the stars, the inspirations of our Volleyball World Champions
Our student volleyball players in red shirts






Zhang Jike (Black shirt) and Ma Long having fun with our folks in the event

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

5 Gold Medalists weighlighters had a tug of war with 50 local kids






News clip about the visit started at 2:00 featuring the first day of the programme wherein SuperDan was playing TT with the world champion Li Xiaoxia. Please watch what was Li Xiaoxia holding during the funny game with Lin and then the acrobatic performance of the fantastic diving team and many more





Lin Dan vs Li Xiaoxia and TT Head Coach Liu Guoliang





Fu Yuanhui - special edition on the first day

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Beautiful, heart-warming updates @Three_Kingdoms , proving that the patriotic spirit of Greater China is above anything else.

Thank you China's Mainland-Hong Kong-Macau.

Wish to see them one them here in China's Taipei.

**







Chinese weightlifting athlete Long Qingquan, Taekwondo athlete Zhao Shuai, volleyball athletes Hui Ruoqi and Zhu Ting (from R to L) attend "A date with the youth" activity in China's Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





People take pictures of Chinese mainland Olympians in front of the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)





Chinese swimmer Sun Yang (L) and table tennis athlete Li Xiaoxia pose for a picture in front of the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)





Chinese shooting athlete Zhang Mengxue attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Chinese swimmer Fu Yuanhui (L) attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Chinese table tennis athlete Ding Ning (L front) attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Chinese Taekwondo athlete Zhao Shuai attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)






Head coach of Chinese women's volleyball team Lang Ping (1st L) and her team members visit the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)

Image credits: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*Bear Grylls invites Chinese star swimmer Fu Yuanhui on adventure*
 2016-08-30 16:20 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





_*Bear Grylls invites Fu Yuanhui on his Weibo account to take part in his adventure program. (Photo from Weibo)*_​

(ECNS) -- British outdoor-adventure show hero Bear Grylls has invited Fu Yuanhui, the expressive Olympic winner of a swimming bronze in Rio, to join his televised program.

On his official Weibo account, Grylls praisd Fu, saying that "your bravery and open-minded personality as well as your outstanding physical capability have caught my attention". He invited her to join the Running Wild with Bear Grylls program.

Fu replied "wow, cool," but did not confirm acceptance of the invitation.

Many netizens encouraged her to join, saying they would look forward to see her performance.

Fu became an overnight social media star for her charming reactions at the Rio Olympics, such as saying "I have used all my primordial powers to swim" during an interview at the Games.

Grylls also invited Li Yanhong, CEO of Baidu on Aug. 24, who accepted the invitation on Aug. 26. He has invited many other celebrities to join his adventure program including actress Chen Yihan, and is awaiting replies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Beautiful, heart-warming updates @Three_Kingdoms , proving that the patriotic spirit of Greater China is above anything else.
> 
> Thank you China's Mainland-Hong Kong-Macau.
> 
> Wish to see them one them here in China's Taipei.
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese weightlifting athlete Long Qingquan, Taekwondo athlete Zhao Shuai, volleyball athletes Hui Ruoqi and Zhu Ting (from R to L) attend "A date with the youth" activity in China's Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People take pictures of Chinese mainland Olympians in front of the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese swimmer Sun Yang (L) and table tennis athlete Li Xiaoxia pose for a picture in front of the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese shooting athlete Zhang Mengxue attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese swimmer Fu Yuanhui (L) attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese table tennis athlete Ding Ning (L front) attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese Taekwondo athlete Zhao Shuai attends "A date with the youth" activity in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head coach of Chinese women's volleyball team Lang Ping (1st L) and her team members visit the Ruins of St. Paul's in Macao, south China, Aug. 30, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)
> 
> Image credits: Xinhua


This is the best Olympic medalist tour to HK/Macao ever!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Paralympics to begin in 7 days and 7 hours time

https://www.rio2016.com/en

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Mainland Olympians visit China's Macao

China.org.cn*
Xinhua, September 1, 2016




Chinese swimmer Sun Yang (L front) shakes hands with an elderly man at a day care center for senior citizens in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)




Chinese diving athlete Ren Qian (R) autographs on the shirt of an elderly man at a day care center for senior citizens in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)




Chinese Olympians play games with Children at a nursery in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)




Chinese diving athletes Ren Qian (L front) and Shi Tingmao (2nd R) measure blood pressure for an elderly woman at a day care center for senior citizens in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)




An elderly man performs dancing to welcome Chinese Olympians at a day care center for senior citizens in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Wang Shen)




Chinese diving athlete Wu Minxia (R front) dances with a member of a health center of Fuhong Society of Macao in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)




Chinese diving athletes Shi Tingmao, Wu Minxia and swimmer Sun Yang (from L to R, back) dance with youth at a health center of Fuhong Society of Macao in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)




Chinese swimmer Sun Yang (R front) has his blood pressure measured at a day care center for senior citizens in Macao, south China, Aug. 31, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians arrived in Macao Monday afternoon, embarking a four-day visit here. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians wraps up visit to Macao

September 01, 2016





Table tennis player Ma Long is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Chinese weightlifting athlete Long Qingquan (front) is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Swimmer Sun Yang is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)





Head coach of Chinese women's volleyball team Lang Ping is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)






Swimmer Fu Yuanhui is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians wraps up visit to Macao
> 
> September 01, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Table tennis player Ma Long is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese weightlifting athlete Long Qingquan (front) is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimmer Sun Yang is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head coach of Chinese women's volleyball team Lang Ping is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimmer Fu Yuanhui is seen at a farewell ceremony in the Macao Special Administrative Region, south China, Sept. 1, 2016. Delegation of Chinese mainland Olympians concluded their four-day visit to Macao on Thursday. (Xinhua/Cheong Kam Ka)


Where is their next party?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

